# Nutzt schon jemand KDE5?

## Klaus Meier

Ich bin ja nun zu KDE gewechselt. Und erst mal sehr glücklich. Bis auf die Tatsache, dass Version 4 wohl nicht mehr so gepflegt wird und sich immer mehr Fehler einschleichen. Das Problem mit dem kdm und systemd ist bei mir reproduzierbar. Tritt vielleicht in anderen Konfigurationen nicht auf, aber was solls.

Warum dann nicht gleich etwas Neues? Was ich bislang davon gehört habe, klang absolut traumhaft. Speichernutzung ist nur noch die Hälfte, Startzeit wesentlich besser und die Oberfläche hat auch ein paar Dinge bekommen, die mich bislang gestört haben. So weit so gut.

Ok, es heißt nicht KDE5. Das ist mir schon klar, es ist jetzt framework, plasma usw. Und da steige ich im Overlay absolut nicht durch, was man denn da nun unmasken und was für ein Set man da nehmen soll. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Oder auch warnen, wenn es noch zu experimentell ist. Aber was man so hört, also jetzt nicht gentoo, da soll es schon sehr gut laufen.

----------

## musv

Wusste noch gar nicht, dass es fertig ist. Klingt aber höchst interessant. 

Du kannst es ja mal testen, dann aber gleich mit Wayland als Unterbau. Würde mich schon interessieren, wenn das klappt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Es soll in ca. einem Monat fertig sein. Und was da so auf Pro Linux drüber berichtet wird, klingt sensationell.

----------

## schmidicom

 *musv wrote:*   

> Du kannst es ja mal testen...

 

Und wie? In der Portage-DB konnte ich noch keinen KDE in Version 5 finden.

Mich selbst interessiert KDE 5 auch und wenn die Behauptungen in den ganzen News-Artikeln stimmen soll man es sogar parallel zur Version 4 installieren können.

@Klaus Meier

Ich habe davon die Live-CD ausprobiert die man auf der KDE Webseite findet und das neue Design gefällt mir sehr. Es wirkt irgendwie flüssiger und doch erkennt man auf Anhieb wo etwas anfängt und aufhört.

----------

## Fijoldar

Ich würde empfehlen, sich das lieber erstmal in einer VM oder als Live Version anzuschauen. Fertige Images kann man sich z.B. hier http://files.kde.org/snapshots/ herunterladen.

Die Beta habe ich mir nämlich auch angesehen und für den produktiven Einsatz finde ich das doch noch stark experimentell. Einiges funktioniert dann doch noch nicht richtig. Die Oberfläche stürzt gerne mal ohne Vorwarnung ab und einen klassischen System-Tray scheint es irgendwie auch nicht mehr zu geben. Programme wie Owncloud z.B. können ihr Symbol nicht mehr im Tray ablegen.

Deswegen wäre ich da noch etwas vorsichtig, bevor man sich sowas auf seinem Gentoo System installiert.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Fijoldar wrote:*   

> [...] Fertige Images kann man sich z.B. hier http://files.kde.org/snapshots/ herunterladen. [...]

 

thx :)

Noch kurz hinzugefügt: Um das Image bootfähig auf einen USB-Stick zu bekommen tut es dann ein 

```
# dd if=image.iso of=/dev/sdx
```

 (Ja, direkt auf das Device, nicht in eine Partition)

Aber plasma 2 läuft auch auf Gentoo schon recht gut :)  (auch wenn zZt noch einiges fehlt).

/edit:

Wer es tatsächlich schon unter Gentoo versuchen möchte benötigt

Qt 5 --> ist im qt Overlay verfügbar

und

plasma 2 Ebuilds gibt es schon einige im kde Overlay.

Infos zum aktuellen Status gibt es im Wiki --> Project:KDE/Frameworks

Aber Vorsicht, zZt würde ich solche beta Experimente nicht auf enem funktionierenden kde:4 System mergen - nutzt zum testen besser eine separate Installation!

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ok, aber ich bekomme es einfach nicht auf die Reihe, was man denn nun unmasken oder sonst etwas machen muss, damit man es bekommt. Also bei KDE-4 hast du da einfach die entsprechende package.mask in deinen unmask Ordner getan und fertig wars.

Jetzt gibt es framework, plasma und Anwendungen. Wenn ich da so auf dem laufenden bin. Der Name ändert sich ja auch regelmäßig. Das habe ich ja gerafft. Aber was ich bei dem Overlay tun muss, um es ans laufen zu bekommen, dass raffe ich nicht.

----------

## schmidicom

Gemäß der verlinkten Webseite kann die Beta mit "emerge @kde-frameworks-live" installiert werden aber wie man gezielt die letzte Beta unmasken kann ist mir auch noch nicht ganz klar. Vermutlich kann man die Liste aus "/var/lib/layman/kde/profiles/package.mask/kf5-beta-3" irgendwie dazu benutzen aber sowas habe ich noch nie gemacht.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Genau, diese Datei kopierst du dir in den package.unmask Ordner. Und dann noch aus dem Ordner Documentation die entsprechende in den package,accenpt_keywords Ordner. Aber dann fehlt mir ein plasma-9999, wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopf habe. Irgendwas fehlt immer irgendwie. Vor allem, weil man doch schon lange nachdenken muss, bis man die zusammengehörigen Dateien findet, weil die ja alle nicht so ganz gleich heißen.

----------

## schmidicom

Das mit dem unmasken und so weiter hat inzwischen geklappt aber bei einem "emerge -pv @kde-frameworks-5.0" scheint dann phonon zu fehlen und außerdem werden einige USE Changes verlangt (-gles2 für qtgui) mit denen ich nicht so ganz einverstanden bin.

Fazit: Ich hätte gern mal die neuste BETA von KDE 5 auf Gentoo ausprobiert aber im Moment liegt es zeitlich für mich einfach nicht drin so viel Aufwand zu betrieben nur um es installieren zu können.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hier mal mein Bericht, quasi live mitgeschrieben:

ln -s /var/lib/layman/kde/Documentation/package.unmask/kde-frameworks-5.0 /etc/portage/package.unmask/

ln -s /var/lib/layman/kde/Documentation/package.keywords/kde-frameworks-5.0.keywords /etc/portage/package.keywords/

Damit sind die beiden Dateien verlinkt und portage kümmert sich um das Freischalten der Pakete.

Der Fehler bzgl. phonon ist:

```
!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "=phonon-4.7.1-r1" has unmet requirements.

- media-libs/phonon-4.7.1-r1::gentoo USE="qt4 (-aqua) -debug -designer -gstreamer -pulseaudio (-qt5) -vlc (-zeitgeist)"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    any-of ( aqua gstreamer vlc )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    any-of ( aqua gstreamer vlc ) any-of ( qt4 qt5 ) zeitgeist? ( qt4 )

```

Du musst also eine der folgenden Use-Flags hinzufügen: aqua gstreamer vlc 

Zusätzlich ist die USE Flag qt5 noch über das Profil gesperrt:

/usr/portage/profiles/base/use.mask 

Da habe ich qt5 einfach auskommentiert.

(Ich habe auch noch das qt Overlay über layman).

Zwischendurch hat portage noch einige USE Flags und Keywords selbst gesetzt.

Aber das sind keine Stolpersteine...

Ein Paket (=dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt-9999) muss noch mit 

=dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt-9999 **

in package.keywords freigeschaltet werden

Dann läuft ein:

emerge @kde-frameworks-5.0 -pv

fast.

Ich bekomme einen Block:

kde-base/kactivities:4[-minimal(-)] ("kde-base/kactivities:4[-minimal(-)]" is blocking kde-frameworks/kactivities-4.100.0)

Also darf man KDE4 und KDE5 wohl doch nicht gleichzeitig installieren :/

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ja, geht mir genau so. Das mit den USE-Flags kann man ja hinbiegen. Die trägst du dir dann halt in deine package.use ein. Ok, für was genau ist gles2 für dich jetzt so wichtig?

Aber stimmt, es war nicht plasma, es war phonon-9999. Daran ist es bei mir auch immer gescheitert.

----------

## schmidicom

Das man das mit den USE Flags irgendwie hinbiegen könnte ist schon klar und vermutlich wäre ich auch nicht wirklich darauf angewiesen das mein qt gles2 kann aber das der KDE sich daran stören soll finde ich etwas suspekt. Und ja meine Fehlermeldung mit phonon sah auch anderes als bei "Finswimmer" (leider habe ich sie nicht mehr griffbereit), emerge schrie bei mir ebenfalls nach "phonon-9999" welches er angeblich nicht finden konnte.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Genau das hatte ich auch, dass phonon nicht gefunden wird. Und das war mein Grund für diesen Beitrag.

----------

## Finswimmer

Jaein.

Während dem emerge kommt eine Fehlermeldung, die besagt, dass es keine Kandidaten für phonon gibt, außer phonon-9999.

Das ist aber leider ein Fehler von emerge bzw. eine unvollständige Ausgabe.

Versucht bitte mal per Hand:

emerge =phonon-4.7.1-r1 -av

Dann müsstet ihr die Fehlermeldung bekommen, die ich gepostet habe.

Die ist auch der Grund, warum portage 4.7.1 nicht akzeptiert und "hofft", dass 9999 besser ist. Da das aber maskiert ist,  kann das nicht überprüft weden und somit steigt portage mit der Meldung aus, dass 9999 benötigt wird.

Falls ich mich irre, postet bitte mal Eure Fehlermeldung.

Zusammen schaffen wir das schon  :Wink: 

----------

## schmidicom

Ich habe es jetzt nochmal versucht und konnte das Problem mit phonon ebenfalls lösen doch wie bei dir Finswimmer blockt er nun wegen "kde-base/kactivities".

Ein Fehler im ebuild? Denn gemäß den ganzen News die man in letzter Zeit lesen konnte sollte sich der KDE 5 parallel zum KDE 4 installieren lassen.

EDIT: Benutzt überhaupt irgendjemand diesen Aktivitätenkram?

----------

## Klaus Meier

So, habe mich gerade noch mal dran gesetzt. Da hat sich wohl in der Zwischenzeit etwas getan, die Flut der Einträge für die package.use ist deutlich zurück gegangen...

Aber mit phonon komme ich nicht weiter, und ich denke, ich habe das Problem gefunden. Es kommt die Meldung:

All ebuilds that could satisfy "media-libs/phonon[qt5]" have been masked.

Es wird ein phonon mit dem USE-Flag qt5 erwartet.

Und emerge -s phonon spuckt als höchste Version 4.7.1-r1 aus. Welche bei mir aber schon installiert ist. Also bringt es nichts, sie noch mal zu installieren. Und ein emerge =phonon-4.7.1-r1 -av ergibt folgendes:

media-libs/phonon-4.7.1-r1  USE="gstreamer pulseaudio qt4 vlc (-aqua) -debug -designer (-qt5) (-zeitgeist)"

Du hast gar nicht die Möglichkeit, bei der aktuell höchsten Version von phonon das qt5 Flag zu aktivieren. Daran scheitert es aktuell.

Und ja, die Tatsache, dass man es bei Gentoo nicht installieren kann bedeutet nicht, dass man Version 4 und 5 nicht gleichzeitig nebeneinander nutzen kann...

Ups, und jetzt glaube ich, habe ich auch eine Lösung: Es gibt ein kde-base/phonon-kde-4.9999. Eventuell hilft das weiter. Aber das wollte auch nicht, da muss ich noch mehr unmasken.

----------

## franzf

```
$ cat /etc/portage/profile/use.mask                                                                                                                                   

-qt5
```

als Lösung für das phonon[qt5] Problem (hatte aber Finswimmer schon angedeutet...)

----------

## Josef.95

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Ich habe es jetzt nochmal versucht und konnte das Problem mit phonon ebenfalls lösen doch wie bei dir Finswimmer blockt er nun wegen "kde-base/kactivities".
> 
> Ein Fehler im ebuild? Denn gemäß den ganzen News die man in letzter Zeit lesen konnte sollte sich der KDE 5 parallel zum KDE 4 installieren lassen

 

Nein, kein Fehler im ebuild, der Blocker wurde bewusst eingebaut da kde:4 und kde:5 aktuell nicht nebeneinander parallel merged werden können. Das wird auch nicht der erste und letzte Block sein.

Schaut zb mal ins 

```
 RDEPEND="${COMMON_DEPEND}

        $(add_kdebase_dep milou)

        dev-qt/qdbus:5

        dev-qt/qtpaths:5

        dev-qt/qtquickcontrols:5[widgets]

        !kde-base/freespacenotifier:4

        !kde-base/libkworkspace:4

        !kde-base/libtaskmanager:4

        !kde-base/kcminit:4

        !kde-base/kdebase-menu-icons:4

        !kde-base/kdebase-startkde:4

        !kde-base/klipper:4

        !kde-base/krunner:4

        !kde-base/ksmserver:4

        !kde-base/ksplash:4

        !kde-base/kuiserver:4

        !kde-base/plasma-workspace:4

"
```

Vergesst es zu versuchen kde:5 neben kde:4 zu installieren - es wird (unter Gentoo) aktuell nicht unterstützt, und nicht funktionieren.

Nehmt zum testen (wie schon empfohlen) ein separates System ohne kde:4

Und nutzt für kde:5 aktuell besser auch nicht ein kde Profil, da dieses noch voll auf kde4 ausgelegt ist (zb USE=kde wird auch nur Blocker nach sich ziehen usw).

----------

## Klaus Meier

War auch gerade dabei. Es bringt nichts. Es ist ja nicht, dass mich das nicht parallel gestört hätte. Also ein gangbares Update von meinem aktuellen System (hab ja nicht nur eins) auf ein kde5 hätte ich schon gerne gemacht. Aber es ist einfach zu viel Gewürge.

----------

## schmidicom

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> ...Es ist ja nicht, dass mich das nicht parallel gestört hätte...

 

Mich hingegen stört das sehr denn ein weiteres Gentoo aufzusetzen nur um darauf KDE 5 ausprobieren zu können kommt für mich nicht in Frage, da muss dann schon etwas gewichtigeres zum testen anstehen als eine Desktopumgebung.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Vielleicht sollte man mit dem Testen warten, bis es ein offizielles Release im Portage Tree gibt? *pfeif* (ich mein ja nur...)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also, wenn es im portage ist, dann sollte man es nicht mehr testen sondern nutzen  :Wink:   Und für was soll dann dieses Overlay gut sein, wenn es nicht mal zum testen brauchbar ist?  :Sad:   Und was ich bislang von KDE5 gehört habe, würde ich es gerne jetzt haben. So wie es ist.  :Wink:   Besonders, weil ich das Gefühl habe, dass KDE4 nicht mehr so richtig supportet wird, es funktioniert bei mir immer weniger. Und was nutzt mir so eine LiveCD, wo ich einmal kurz stauen kann? Praktisch arbeiten kann ich damit nicht.

Wie gesagt, ich habe immer 2 mal gentoo auf meinem Rechner und habe deshalb keine Hemmungen. Und es soll ja in 4 Wochen freigegeben werden. Da denkt man sich schon, dass es vielleicht ein funktionierendes Overlay gibt. Wie gesagt, ich bin zu allen Schandtaten bereit, aber ich weiß nicht, welche. Und es kann mir auch keiner sagen.

----------

## l3u

Das letzte Mal (KDE 3 --> KDE 4) war das Testen und der Umstieg recht holprig … ich würde da auch noch bisschen warten. Es sei denn, man will die Betas als solche testen, um den KDE-Entwicklern Feedback geben zu können.

----------

## Finswimmer

Na toll.

Ich wollte es unbedingt testen. Also KDE4 runter, nur um dann beim ersten KDE5 Paket das zu bekommen:

Sorry, but gcc-4.8 or later is required for KDE 5.

Alles nicht so einfach...

----------

## schmidicom

Beim Wechsel von KDE 3 zu 4 war wohl nicht nur das Testing etwas "holprig" denn wirklich brauchbar war der KDE 4 meiner Meinung nach erst ab Version 4.6, was schon ziemlich heftig ist. Aber der KDE 5 (also das was man auf der Live-CD so ausprobieren kann) scheint im Vergleich zur Version 4 von damals um einiges stabiler und brauchbarer zu sein.

Naja ich vermute/hoffe mal das auch die KDE-Devs keine große Lust daran haben das Debakel von einst zu wiederholen.

@Finswimmer

Meine Installationen benutzen schon länger den GCC 4.8 und bis jetzt gabs deswegen noch keine Probleme.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Nun ja, gcc 4.8 ist ja im testing aktuell. Und ich denke mal, für solche Dinge ist es immer besser, von testing auszugehen und nicht von stable. Sonst ist die Diskrepanz einfach zu groß,

Und diese Aussage, dass KDE5 parallel zu KDE4 laufen soll, halte ich für sehr fragwürdig. Da es ja ein direktes KDE5 so in dieser Form nicht mehr gibt. Es wird ja erst mal das framework auf Version 5 gehoben. Und es laufen dann Anwendungen parallel, die auch noch die Version 4 vom framework nutzen. So habe ich das verstanden.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> /edit:
> 
> Wer es tatsächlich schon unter Gentoo versuchen möchte benötigt
> 
> Qt 5 --> ist im qt Overlay verfügbar
> ...

 Hmmm. Ich habe qt5 seit 5.0 drauf, da ich das per qt-creator hie und da nutze...

Vielleicht schaue ich es mir mal an...

----------

## Yamakuzure

Also ich merge gerade (parallel zu KDE 4) @kde-frameworks-5.0. Außer kactivities (das von kde-frameworks/kactivities ersetzt wird) gabs keine Blocks.

Schauen wir mal, fehlen ja noch zwei sets.  :Wink:  Aber soweit ich das verstanden habe, würden einige Bestandteile des neuen Frameworks einfach die alten ersetzen, oder? (Egal, ich hab ja noch lxqt auf dem Lappie. Und zur not auch twm. Arbeiten kann ich immer.  :Very Happy: )

----------

## Klaus Meier

Und wenn du durch bist und ein lauffähiges System hast, dann sagst du mir bitte ganz genau, was du getan hast.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Und wenn du durch bist und ein lauffähiges System hast, dann sagst du mir bitte ganz genau, was du getan hast.

 Mein System ist immer lauffähig.  :Wink: 

Bisher habe ich folgendes:

Neue Einträge in /etc/portage/package.unmask:

```
<kde-frameworks/attica-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/frameworkintegration-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kactivities-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kapidox-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/karchive-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kauth-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kbookmarks-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kcmutils-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kcodecs-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kcompletion-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kconfig-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kconfigwidgets-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kcoreaddons-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kcrash-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kdbusaddons-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kdeclarative-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kded-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kdelibs4support-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kdesignerplugin-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kdesu-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kdewebkit-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kdnssd-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kdoctools-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kemoticons-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kglobalaccel-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kguiaddons-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/khtml-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/ki18n-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kiconthemes-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kidletime-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kimageformats-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kinit-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kio-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kitemmodels-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kitemviews-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kjobwidgets-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kjs-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kjsembed-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kmediaplayer-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/knewstuff-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/knotifications-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/knotifyconfig-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kparts-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kplotting-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kpty-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kross-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/krunner-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kservice-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/ktexteditor-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/ktextwidgets-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kunitconversion-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kwallet-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kwidgetsaddons-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kwindowsystem-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kxmlgui-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/plasma-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/solid-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/sonnet-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/threadweaver-5.0.50

=kde-base/libksysguard-4.96.0

=kde-base/kde-cli-tools-4.96.0

=kde-base/plasma-desktop-4.96.0

=kde-base/kio-extras-4.96.0

=kde-base/oxygen-4.96.0

=kde-base/breeze-4.96.0

=kde-base/milou-4.96.0

=media-fonts/oxygen-fonts-0.3.96:kde

<kde-base/baloo-5.0.50

<kde-base/breeze-5.0.50

<kde-base/kde-cli-tools-5.0.50

<kde-base/khelpcenter-5.0.50

<kde-base/khotkeys-5.0.50

<kde-base/kinfocenter-5.0.50

<kde-base/kio-extras-5.0.50

<kde-base/kmenuedit-5.0.50

<kde-base/ksysguard-5.0.50

<kde-base/kwin-5.0.50

<kde-base/kwrited-5.0.50

<kde-base/libksysguard-5.0.50

<kde-base/milou-5.0.50

<kde-base/oxygen-5.0.50

<kde-base/plasma-desktop-5.0.50

<kde-base/plasma-workspace-5.0.50

<kde-base/powerdevil-5.0.50

<kde-base/systemsettings-5.0.50

# Für workspaces

=kde-frameworks/kwindowsystem-4.96.0

=kde-frameworks/kservice-4.96.0

=kde-frameworks/kconfig-4.96.0

=kde-frameworks/kdbusaddons-4.96.0

=kde-base/kfilemetadata-4.96.0

=kde-frameworks/karchive-4.96.0

=kde-frameworks/ki18n-4.96.0

=kde-frameworks/kcoreaddons-4.96.0

=kde-frameworks/kcrash-4.96.0

=kde-frameworks/kdoctools-4.96.0
```

Neue Einträge in /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords:

```
<kde-frameworks/attica-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/frameworkintegration-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kactivities-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kapidox-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/karchive-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kauth-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kbookmarks-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kcmutils-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kcodecs-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kcompletion-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kconfig-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kconfigwidgets-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kcoreaddons-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kcrash-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kdbusaddons-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kdeclarative-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kded-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kdelibs4support-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kdesignerplugin-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kdesu-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kdewebkit-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kdnssd-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kdoctools-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kemoticons-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kglobalaccel-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kguiaddons-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/khtml-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/ki18n-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kiconthemes-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kidletime-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kimageformats-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kinit-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kio-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kitemmodels-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kitemviews-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kjobwidgets-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kjs-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kjsembed-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kmediaplayer-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/knewstuff-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/knotifications-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/knotifyconfig-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kparts-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kplotting-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kpty-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kross-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/krunner-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kservice-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/ktexteditor-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/ktextwidgets-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kunitconversion-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kwallet-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kwidgetsaddons-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kwindowsystem-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/kxmlgui-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/plasma-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/solid-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/sonnet-5.0.50

<kde-frameworks/threadweaver-5.0.50

>=dev-libs/extra-cmake-modules-0.0.12

>=kde-frameworks/kf-env-1

<kde-base/baloo-5.0.50 ~amd64

<kde-base/breeze-5.0.50 ~amd64

<kde-base/kde-cli-tools-5.0.50 ~amd64

<kde-base/khelpcenter-5.0.50 ~amd64

<kde-base/khotkeys-5.0.50 ~amd64

<kde-base/kinfocenter-5.0.50 ~amd64

<kde-base/kio-extras-5.0.50 ~amd64

<kde-base/kmenuedit-5.0.50 ~amd64

<kde-base/ksysguard-5.0.50 ~amd64

<kde-base/kwin-5.0.50 ~amd64

<kde-base/kwrited-5.0.50 ~amd64

<kde-base/libksysguard-5.0.50 ~amd64

<kde-base/milou-5.0.50 ~amd64

<kde-base/oxygen-5.0.50 ~amd64

<kde-base/plasma-desktop-5.0.50 ~amd64

<kde-base/plasma-workspace-5.0.50 ~amd64

<kde-base/powerdevil-5.0.50 ~amd64

<kde-base/systemsettings-5.0.50 ~amd64

=kde-base/libksysguard-4.96.0 ~amd64

=x11-libs/libkscreen2-9999 **

=kde-base/kde-cli-tools-4.96.0 ~amd64

=kde-base/plasma-desktop-4.96.0 ~amd64

=dev-libs/extra-cmake-modules-9999 **

=kde-base/kio-extras-4.96.0 ~amd64

=kde-base/oxygen-4.96.0 ~amd64

=kde-base/breeze-4.96.0 ~amd64

=kde-base/milou-4.96.0 ~amd64

=dev-qt/designer-5.3.0::qt

=dev-qt/linguist-tools-5.3.0::qt

=dev-python/pystache-0.5.3::gentoo

=dev-python/pystache-0.5.4::gentoo

=media-fonts/oxygen-fonts-0_p20120917::gentoo

=media-fonts/oxygen-fonts-0.3.96::kde

=dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt-9999::kde **

# Für workspaces:

=dev-qt/qdbus-5.3.0 ~amd64

=app-text/poppler-0.26.1 ~amd64

=dev-qt/qtpaths-5.3.0 ~amd64

=kde-frameworks/kwindowsystem-4.96.0

=kde-frameworks/kservice-4.96.0

=kde-frameworks/kconfig-4.96.0

=kde-frameworks/kdbusaddons-4.96.0

=kde-base/kfilemetadata-4.96.0

=kde-frameworks/karchive-4.96.0

=kde-frameworks/ki18n-4.96.0

=kde-frameworks/kcoreaddons-4.96.0

=kde-frameworks/kcrash-4.96.0

=kde-frameworks/kdoctools-4.96.0
```

Neue Einträge in /etc/portage/package.use:

```
kde-base/kwin -gles2

media-libs/phonon qt5

media-libs/phonon-gstreamer qt5

dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt qt5

media-gfx/graphviz python

# Für workspaces:

app-text/poppler qt5

dev-qt/qtquickcontrols:5 widgets

kde-base/kinfocenter -gles
```

Bisher deinstallierte Pakete:

```
# Für frameworks:

kde-base/kactivities

# Für workspaces:

kde-base/kwin:4

kde-base/libkworkspace:4

kde-base/kdebase-startkde:4

kde-base/plasma-workspace:4

kde-base/libtaskmanager:4

kde-base/kuiserver:4

kde-base/ksplash:4

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves:4

kde-base/freespacenotifier:4

kde-base/knetattach:4

kde-base/kdebase-cursors:4

kde-base/ksmserver:4

kde-base/kcminit:4

kde-base/kdebase-menu-icons:4

kde-base/klipper:4

kde-base/attica:4

kde-base/systemsettings:4

kde-base/baloo:4

kde-base/kfilemetadata:4

kde-base/krunner:4

kde-base/ksysguard:4

kde-base/kcontrol:4

kde-base/khelpcenter:4

kde-base/kmenuedit:4

kde-base/kinfocenter:4

kde-base/powerdevil:4

kde-base/khotkeys:4

kde-base/kwrited:4

kde-base/khelpcenter:4
```

Bisher installierte Sets:

```
@kde-frameworks-5.0

@kde-workspaces-5.0 (merge läuft)
```

Sobald sich etwas ändert, aktualisiere ich die Listen. (Kann aber bis morgen dauern.)

Anmerkungen:

kde-frameworks/solid-4.100.0 schlägt fehl, wenn sich "en_GB" in LINGUAS befindet. Sowas...

```
LINGUAS="de" ebuild /var/lib/layman/kde/kde-frameworks/solid/solid-4.100.0.ebuild merge
```

funktioniert einwandfrei...

kde-base/kwin-4.96.0 braucht den patch aus  [kde overlay] kde-base/kwin-4.96.0 needs patch for moved LicenseKey enum in Framework 5Editiert am: 20.06.2014 08:49 Uhr

----------

## Klaus Meier

@Yamakuzure: Welches Profil nutzt du? Ich hatte hier gelesen, dass vom KDE-Profil abgeraten wurde.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> @Yamakuzure: Welches Profil nutzt du? Ich hatte hier gelesen, dass vom KDE-Profil abgeraten wurde.

 

```
 ~ $ eselect profile list | grep \*

  [6]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde *
```

Warum sollte davon abgeraten werden?

Kleine Anmerkung zu meinem Edit oben:

Jetzt ist es vollständig. Ich hatte gestern ein 'e' vergessen. ("merge läuft" statt "emerge läuft". Peinlich. Immerhin war emerge nur am Abhängigkeiten enträtseln, und noch nicht am Bauen, fehlte ja noch was.)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich hab's noch mal versucht, ich komme an dem phonon nicht vorbei. Habe es manuell installiert so wie angegeben, trotzdem wird über das phonon-9999 gemeckert.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ich hab's noch mal versucht, ich komme an dem phonon nicht vorbei. Habe es manuell installiert so wie angegeben, trotzdem wird über das phonon-9999 gemeckert.

 Du brauchst:

```
 ~ $ grep phonon /etc/portage/package.use

media-libs/phonon qt5

media-libs/phonon-gstreamer qt5
```

und

```
 ~ $ grep qt5 /etc/portage/profile/*

/etc/portage/profile/use.mask:-qt5
```

dann klappt das und du bekommst: (Schau auf die USE-flags)

```
 ~ $ eix -I phonon -C media-libs

[I] media-libs/phonon

     Available versions:  4.6.0-r1 (~)4.7.1-r1 **9999 {aqua debug designer +gstreamer pulseaudio +qt4 qt5 vlc zeitgeist}

     Installed versions:  4.7.1-r1(17:18:19 19.06.2014)(designer gstreamer qt4 qt5 -aqua -debug -pulseaudio -vlc -zeitgeist)

     Homepage:            https://projects.kde.org/projects/kdesupport/phonon

     Description:         KDE multimedia API

[I] media-libs/phonon-gstreamer

     Available versions:  4.6.3 (~)4.7.1 **9999 {alsa debug +network +qt4 qt5}

     Installed versions:  4.7.1(17:18:52 19.06.2014)(alsa network qt4 qt5 -debug)

     Homepage:            https://projects.kde.org/projects/kdesupport/phonon/phonon-gstreamer

     Description:         Phonon GStreamer backend

2 Treffer.
```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich bekomme aber bei meinem phonon kein qt5 aktiviert.

Ein 

```
USE="qt5" emerge -pv phonon
```

ergibt:

```
media-libs/phonon-4.7.1-r1  USE="gstreamer pulseaudio qt4 vlc (-aqua) -debug -designer (-qt5) (-zeitgeist)"
```

----------

## franzf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ich bekomme aber bei meinem phonon kein qt5 aktiviert.
> 
> Ein 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

In meinem letzten Post hier im Thread hab ich das doch geschrieben wie es gehen sollte.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Entschuldigung, war ich zu schnell, habe gerade gesehen, an was es liegt, sorry...

----------

## Yamakuzure

So. "KDE 5" mit den nicht-live-ebuilds ist gestorben, da die Bestandteile aus @kde-workspaces-5.0 nur in Version 4.96.0 vorliegen, und hier zu viel noch getan werden muss. baloo lässt sich zum Beispiel garnicht bauen.

Ich werde es also mal mit der Live Variante ausprobieren.

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

ich würde allen Interessenten einmal einen Blick auf kdesrc-build empfehlen. Mit diesem Tool lässt sich KF5, Plasma5 und Co. deutlich einfacher und parallel zu KDE4 installieren. Ausserdem ist eine Aktualisierung deutlich schneller, da es im Gegensatz zu emerge nicht zwangsweise alles neu kompilieren muss.

http://kdesrc-build.kde.org/

http://community.kde.org/Frameworks/Building

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## Josef.95

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Ausserdem ist eine Aktualisierung deutlich schneller, da es im Gegensatz zu emerge nicht zwangsweise alles neu kompilieren muss.

 

Man muss mit emerge die Sets nicht zwangsweise komplett neu bauen - hierfür gibt es app-portage/smart-live-rebuild

Sofern installiert gibt es dann auch ein smart-live-rebuild Set

Damit lassen sich sehr bequem nur die Live-Pakete aktualisieren in dem es Änderungen gab  :Smile: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

Installation von KDE-5-Live: (qt5 ist bei mir schon installiert!)

Deinstallierte KDE-4 Pakete:

```
kde-base/attica:4

kde-base/baloo:4

kde-base/freespacenotifier:4

kde-base/kactivities

kde-base/kate:4

kde-base/kcminit:4

kde-base/kcontrol:4

kde-base/kdebase-cursors:4

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves:4

kde-base/kdebase-menu-icons:4

kde-base/kdebase-startkde:4

kde-base/kfilemetadata:4

kde-base/khelpcenter:4

kde-base/khotkeys:4

kde-base/kinfocenter:4

kde-base/klipper:4

kde-base/kmenuedit:4

kde-base/knetattach:4

kde-base/konsole:4

kde-base/krunner:4

kde-base/ksmserver:4

kde-base/ksplash:4

kde-base/ksysguard:4

kde-base/kuiserver:4

kde-base/kwin:4

kde-base/kwrite:4

kde-base/kwrited:4

kde-base/libkomparediff2:4

kde-base/libkworkspace:4

kde-base/libtaskmanager:4

kde-base/plasma-workspace:4

kde-base/powerdevil:4

kde-base/systemsettings:4
```

Neue Einträge in /etc/portage/profile/use.mask:

```
-qt5
```

Neue Einträge in /etc/portage/package.use:

```
app-text/poppler qt5

dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt qt5

dev-qt/qtquickcontrols:5 widgets

media-gfx/graphviz python

media-libs/phonon qt5

media-libs/phonon-gstreamer qt5

kde-base/kinfocenter -gles

kde-base/kwin -gles2
```

Neue Einträge in /etc/portage/package.unmask:

```
*keine*
```

Neue Einträge in /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords: (Jetzt kommts)

```
=app-text/poppler-0.26.1 ~amd64

>=dev-libs/extra-cmake-modules-0.0.12

=dev-libs/extra-cmake-modules-9999 **

=dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt-9999::kde **

=dev-python/pystache-0.5.3::gentoo

=dev-python/pystache-0.5.4::gentoo

=dev-qt/designer-5.3.0::qt

=dev-qt/linguist-tools-5.3.0::qt

=dev-qt/qdbus-5.3.0 ~amd64

=dev-qt/qtpaths-5.3.0 ~amd64

=kde-base/baloo-9999::kde **

=kde-base/breeze-9999::kde **

=kde-base/kate-9999::kde **

=kde-base/kde-cli-tools-9999::kde **

=kde-base/kfilemetadata-9999::kde **

=kde-base/khelpcenter-9999::kde **

=kde-base/khotkeys-9999::kde **

=kde-base/kinfocenter-9999::kde **

=kde-base/kio-extras-9999::kde **

=kde-base/kmenuedit-9999::kde **

=kde-base/konsole-9999::kde **

=kde-base/ksysguard-9999::kde **

=kde-base/kwin-9999::kde **

=kde-base/kwrite-9999::kde **

=kde-base/kwrited-9999::kde **

=kde-base/libkomparediff2-9999::kde **

=kde-base/libksysguard-9999::kde **

=kde-base/milou-9999::kde **

=kde-base/oxygen-9999::kde **

=kde-base/plasma-desktop-9999::kde **

=kde-base/plasma-workspace-9999::kde **

=kde-base/powerdevil-9999::kde **

=kde-base/systemsettings-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/attica-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/frameworkintegration-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kactivities-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kapidox-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/karchive-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kauth-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kbookmarks-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kcmutils-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kcodecs-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kcompletion-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kconfig-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kconfigwidgets-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kcoreaddons-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kcrash-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kdbusaddons-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kdeclarative-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kded-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kdelibs4support-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kdesignerplugin-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kdesu-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kdewebkit-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kdnssd-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kdoctools-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kemoticons-9999::kde **

>=kde-frameworks/kf-env-1

=kde-frameworks/kglobalaccel-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kguiaddons-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/khtml-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/ki18n-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kiconthemes-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kidletime-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kimageformats-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kinit-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kio-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kitemmodels-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kitemviews-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kjobwidgets-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kjs-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kjsembed-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kmediaplayer-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/knewstuff-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/knotifications-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/knotifyconfig-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kparts-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kplotting-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kpty-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kross-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/krunner-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kservice-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/ktexteditor-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/ktextwidgets-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kunitconversion-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kwallet-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kwidgetsaddons-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kwindowsystem-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/kxmlgui-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/plasma-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/solid-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/sonnet-9999::kde **

=kde-frameworks/threadweaver-9999::kde **

=kde-misc/yakuake-9999::kde **

=media-fonts/oxygen-fonts-0.3.96::kde

=media-fonts/oxygen-fonts-0_p20120917::gentoo

=net-libs/libbluedevil-9999::kde **

=net-wireless/bluedevil-9999::kde **

=x11-libs/libkscreen2-9999 **
```

Installierte Sets: (Einzeln in dieser Reihenfolge)

@kde-frameworks-live

@kde-workspaces-live

@kde-applications-liveIch melde mich, wenn ich neu gestartet habe, was ich allerdings nicht jetzt sofort tun werden.  :Wink:  (*zitter*)

Acja: Bei jedem Versuch @world oder @preserved-rebuild zu emergen bricht natürlcih die Hölle los.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

*lol*

Also das was ich sehen kann, ist ja ganz hübsch, nur viel ist das nicht.

Ich tippe mal darauf, dass ich statt auf OpenGL lieber auf GLES hätte setzen sollen. Oder der alte kdm kommt mit dem neuen Plasma nicht klar. Mal sehen, ob man das ohne kdm starten kann. das Meiste ist nämlich schwarz. Nicht mal eine Task-Leiste ist da (aber die Uhr ganz rechts wird angezeigt. *tehe*)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Nun ja, eigentlich hatte ich es schon so weit, dass frameworks-5.0 durchlief. Dann bin ich im laufenden Betrieb von 5 auf live umgestiegen. Und jetzt geht es weder vor noch zurück... Also noch mal bei Null anfangen...

----------

## Yamakuzure

Also es ging garnichts. Was ich an Fenstern (die nicht voller schwarzer Felder waren) sah, war recht hübsch. Aber nutzbar war nichts.

Ich habe die Sets wieder runtergeworfen und aus /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords ausgetragen.

Mit Hilfe von SDDM (gefällt mir gut das Teil) bin ich jetzt in lxqt und baue mir die fehlenden Teile von KDE:4 nach.

Wie gesagt, was ich sah war hübsch und vor Allem flott. Ich bin auf jeden Fall auf den ersten echten Release gespannt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Na prima.... Danke für deine Arbeit. Habe es gerade so weit, um es durchzuziehen. Kann ich mir also sparen...

Ja, der sddm ist cool. Na dann halt noch etwas warten.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Hilefoks wrote:*   Ausserdem ist eine Aktualisierung deutlich schneller, da es im Gegensatz zu emerge nicht zwangsweise alles neu kompilieren muss. 
> 
> Man muss mit emerge die Sets nicht zwangsweise komplett neu bauen - hierfür gibt es app-portage/smart-live-rebuild
> 
> Sofern installiert gibt es dann auch ein smart-live-rebuild Set
> ...

 

smart-live-rebuild ist schon gut, aber nicht so gut wie kdesrc-build. Der Unterschied ist, das bei kdesrc-build das build-Verzeichnis erhalten bleibt. Ändern sich nur wenige Quelltextdateien beim Update, so werden auch nur diese neu kompiliert und gelinkt (vereinfacht ausgedrückt) und nicht zwangsweise das gesamte Projekt. Die KDE4 kdelibs baue ich z.B. mehrmals täglich neu und dies dauert normalerweise weniger als 1 Minute. Zugegeben, das Problem ist bei KF5 nicht mehr so groß, da es aus sehr vielen kleinen Projekten besteht. Aber bei KDevelop, DigiKam, Amarok und Co. merkt man es deutlich.

----------

## Josef.95

@Hilefoks

Danke für den Hinweis und die Erklärung dazu. Ich hab mir kdesrc-build ehrlich gesagt noch nicht genauer angesehen, da ich nur sehr ungern am Paketmanager portage vorbei installiere.

...................................................................................................

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> So. "KDE 5" mit den nicht-live-ebuilds ist gestorben, da die Bestandteile aus @kde-workspaces-5.0 nur in Version 4.96.0 vorliegen, und hier zu viel noch getan werden muss. baloo lässt sich zum Beispiel garnicht bauen.
> 
> Ich werde es also mal mit der Live Variante ausprobieren.

 

Deine Klagen wurden erhöht - nur wenige Stunden später wurde im kde Overlay auf die aktuellen KF5 beta 3 ([M](~)4.100.0) und Plasma Next beta 2 ([M](~)4.97.0) Version aktualisiert.

Zudem wurde seitens Upstream im plasma-workspace nun auch eine /usr/share/xsessions/plasma.desktop bereitgestellt, die sich mit gängigen DisplayManagern nutzen lässt  :Smile: 

Noch mal an alle - erwartet bitte nicht zu viel von so einer experimentellen beta Version, plasma-2 ist noch lange nicht fertig, und zZt sicher noch kein vollwertiger Ersatz fürs gut funktionierende aktuelle kde4.

----------

## Klaus Meier

So, jetzt ist Wochenende und ich bin da mal mit Zeit und Ruhe ran gegangen. Sieht soweit gut aus, aber jetzt kommt ein Fetch Error bei strigi-9999

```
 * Checking out kde:strigiclient to /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-9999/work/strigi-9999/strigiclient ...

git checkout --quiet 4ff3b6673e78fbcc2de1bd40114228082329f658

GIT update -->

   repository:               kde:strigiclient

   at the commit:            4ff3b6673e78fbcc2de1bd40114228082329f658

Entering 'libstreamanalyzer'

error: pathspec 'origin/master' did not match any file(s) known to git.

Stopping at 'libstreamanalyzer'; script returned non-zero status.
```

Mal sehen, wenn es weiter geht.

----------

## franzf

kde:5 sollte doch gar kein strigi mehr brauchen...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hatte ganz am Anfang jemand geschrieben, man sollte das USE-Flag KDE nicht setzen. Ich habe hier nicht bei Null angefangen, es sind schon ein paar Anwendungen hier, die dieses Flag nutzen. Mit einem USE="-kde" kommt man erst mal an strigi vorbei.

Edit: Nutzt nichts, dann kommt es später...

----------

## Yamakuzure

@Klaus: Danke für die Blumen, aber ich habe weder KDE4 weggeputzt, noch das Profil geändert. Ich tippe mal darauf, dass das eine echte Spaßbremse war.

@Josef: Cool! Ich baue mir gerade eine kleine Gentoo-VM, um mal den neuen Spass auf einem frischen System zu testen. Mal sehen, wie sich das dann "anfühlt".

----------

## Josef.95

@Klaus Meier

strigi ist eine Abhängigkeit von kdelibs:4 (ja, kdelibs:4 kann problemlos parallel mit installiert werden, da zb ggf auch von kde-frameworks/kauth[policykit] benötigt).

Für kdelibs:4 sollte es die ganz normale stable strigi Version tun. (schau zb in kdelibs ebuild, dort ist ersichtlich welche deps genau benötigt werden).

@Yamakuzure

Zu dem baloo Konflikt,

vermutlich ist es zZt das beste zu vermeiden das beide baloo Versionen (Slots) benötigt werden - die sind zZt noch nicht wirklich zusammen konfliktfrei installierbar,

siehe dazu auch im Bug 512334 und Bug 513622

Sprich es wird dran gearbeitet (auch von seitens upstream) :)

----------

## Josef.95

Schaut fürs erste doch schon mal gar nicht schlecht aus :)

Bild "plasma_next_sreenshot71j5d.png" anzeigen.

Erwartet aber nicht zu viel, Anwendungen wie zb dolphin gwenview okular kmix usw sind zZt noch nicht verfügbar.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  * Checking out kde:strigiclient to /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-9999/work/strigi-9999/strigiclient ...
> 
> ...

 Siehe Bug 514874

Dafür habe ich jetzt ganz viel Spaß, da ich Schaf vergessen hatte in der VM den gcc auf 4.8.3 zu aktualisieren. *gnarf*.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Erwartet aber nicht zu viel, Anwendungen wie zb dolphin gwenview okular kmix usw sind zZt noch nicht verfügbar.

 Zumindest Okular lässt sich allerdings installieren. Dolphin und Gwenview wollen kactivities, da geht es nicht.

Edit: *LOOOOL* - Auch auf einer frisch installierten Kiste bekomme ich einen schwarzen Bildschirm mit Uhr unten rechts.

Wie soll ich das Ding denn starten? SDDM schein ja nicht das richtige zu sein...

----------

## Josef.95

@Yamakuzure

sddm oder auch schlicht startx auf startkde (oder auf XSESSION=plasma)

sollte alles ok sein (hier tut der Start damit einwandfrei).

 *Quote:*   

> Auch auf einer frisch installierten Kiste bekomme ich einen schwarzen Bildschirm mit Uhr unten rechts

  Hm, eventuell eine Inkompatibilität zwischen kwin und deinem verwendeten Grafiktreiber?

Schau auch mal ob es in der ~/.xsession-errors was hilfreiches gibt.

----------

## Yamakuzure

@Josef.95 : Habe ich mal versucht.

```
XSESSION="plasma" startx
```

Dies startet twm. Zumindest meine xorg.conf scheint richtig zu sein.

```
XSESSION="Plasma" startx
```

Ebenfalls twm. Habe ich irgend etwas wichtiges vergessen zu installieren? @kde-frameworks-live, @kde-workspaces-live und @kde-applications-live sind vollständig installiert.

```
XSESSION="startkde" startx
```

Dies startet die Plasma Shell und ich werde mit einem Fenster begrüßt: "We are sorry, plasmashell closed unexpectedly". (Das Fenster ist ohne Dekoration) Im Xorg.0.log steht nichts interessantes drin.

Start via SDDM:

Jetzt sehe ich ein buntes Bild, eine hübsche Ladeanimation, und ...

... bin zurück in SDDM.

Zumindest ist hier auf einmal "de" als layout ausgewählt.Also mit SDDM scheine ich nun weiterzukommen als bisher.

Ich habe nach Änderung von Bug 514920 alles auf EGL/GLES2 umgestellt. Vielleicht liegt es daran.

Wenn ich in den SDDM zurückgesetzt wurde, habe ich auf der Konsole die folgenden Meldungen:

```
Display Server starting...

QProcess: Destroyed while process is still running.

Signal received: SIGUSR1
```

Hmmm... Irgendwas ist bei mir noch schief.

Ich stelle mal zurück auf OpenGL ohne EGL/GLES. Mal sehen wie es dann ausschaut.

Edith wollte noch fragen: Ich habe sddm/qauth mit USE="qt4" installiert. das dürfte aber nicht das Problem sein, oder?

----------

## franzf

@Yamakuzure: Ich durfte mich auch relativ lange mit einem schwarzen KDE Desktop rumschlagen - allerdings kde4, und das noch auf Fernwartung  :Wink:  Am Ende lags an Mesa, irgendwie hat kwin compositing keine Oberflächen zeichnen wollen und hat einfach alles schwarz gemacht. Compositing deaktivieren hat wohl geholfen (Alt+Shift+F12 - ist das korrekt?).

mesa 10.0 und 10.1 hatten die Probleme verursacht, seit dem Update auf 10.2 ist alles wieder in Ordnung.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Ne, ob ich compositing aktiviere oder nicht macht kein Unterschied.

Ich lasse gerade @world update laufen mit USE="-egl -eglfs -gles -gles1 -gles2". Mal sehen was kommt.

Noch was "Tolles" zu QT 5: Wenn man qtopengl mit USE="egl" baut, aber GLES(2) ansonsten deaktiviert, laufen qtmultimedia, qtquick1 und qtwebkit nicht mehr durch, weil sie "vergessen" GL mit zu linken. Bei qtwebkit fehlen sogar die OpenGL includes.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

ENDLICH!

Mannomann, das hat gedauert!

Ich habe Mesa, xorg-server, xorg-drivers und libdrm auf die aktuellste Version gebracht, auf qt-5.3.1 aktualisiert, und das Ganze mit USE="egl eglfs opengl gles gles2 kms" gebaut (außer kde-frameworks/plasma, das braucht dann "-opengl").

Und zum ersten Mal sehe ich KDE KF 5 in meiner VM.  :Smile: 

Nett ist, das geht unter KDE-4 nämlich nicht auf meinem Laptop, Rendering Backend ist OpenGL 3.1 mit Interface EGL.  :Very Happy: 

Auf Umwege funktioniert zumindest auch qtcurve.

Bild "kde_kf5_01yajxi.png" anzeigen.

Also auf den endgültigen Release bin ich nun echt mal gespannt.  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich habe es jetzt auch endlich geschafft -live Sets zu installieren.

Dabei musste ich aber einige Pakete runterschmeißen, da es zu Konflikten mit poppler kam.

Schade finde ich, dass auch bei der Live Version noch kein Dolphin, etc. dabei ist.

So kann man damit natürlich recht wenig anfangen.

Bin mal gespannt, wann die erste richtig nutzbare Version rauskommt. Weiß da jemand was genaueres?

----------

## franzf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Schade finde ich, dass auch bei der Live Version noch kein Dolphin, etc. dabei ist.
> 
> So kann man damit natürlich recht wenig anfangen.

 

Wieso - funktioniert denn ranger in KF5-konsole nicht?  :Wink: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Schade finde ich, dass auch bei der Live Version noch kein Dolphin, etc. dabei ist.

 Einfach installieren? Bild "kde_kf5_02pyj1k.png" anzeigen.  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Aber 4.9999 ist doch nicht KDE5?

Zumindest installiert er bei dir auch ein kactivities mit 4.13.xxxx?

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Aber 4.9999 ist doch nicht KDE5?

 Und? Software ist Software.  :Wink:  *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Zumindest installiert er bei dir auch ein kactivities mit 4.13.xxxx?

 Man beachte USE="minimal", ohne das blockiert das das neue kactivities.  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Hehe.

Ja. Software ist Software. Und um KDE nutzen zu können ist wahrscheinlich die Version auch recht egal.

Die Frage war eine Verständnisfrage:

Ist 4.9999 schon KDE5? Oder ist das der aktuelle SVN-Stand der 4er Reihe?

----------

## mrueg

Nein 4.9999 ist noch kde4. Man erkannt das ganz gut, dass es noch im Slot 4 liegt und nicht in Slot 5.

----------

## schmidicom

Sorry wenn die Frage etwas OT ist aber Dr.Google konnte nicht weiter helfen.

Haben sich die KDE Devs bei Version 5 nun eigentlich entschieden ob kgpg oder kleopatra nun zur Standard-Schlüsselverwaltung werden soll, denn das man für das selbe Problem zwei Lösungen installiert haben muss ist schon etwas "seltsam"?

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Sorry wenn die Frage etwas OT ist aber Dr.Google konnte nicht weiter helfen.
> 
> Haben sich die KDE Devs bei Version 5 nun eigentlich entschieden ob kgpg oder kleopatra nun zur Standard-Schlüsselverwaltung werden soll, denn das man für das selbe Problem zwei Lösungen installiert haben muss ist schon etwas "seltsam"?

 kgpg ist ein Manager für gpg Schlüssel. Kleopatra ist ein Manager für X.509 Schlüssel, der kgpg für gpg Schlüssel mitverwendet. Es sind also zwei Lösungen für zwei Probleme. Die Formate sind unterschiedlich, und das "Schlüsselbund"-Management ebenfalls.

Siehe: http://www.kes.info/archiv/online/01-01-60-SMIMEvsOpenPGP.htm

----------

## schmidicom

Ok, es sind in kleopatra zwei verschiedene Technologien (GPG und S/MIME) enthalten aber bist du sicher das kleopatra von kgpg abhängig ist? Denn wenn es auch ohne kgpg die Verwaltung des GPG-Schlüsselbundes übernehmen kann macht es doch keinen Sinn auch in KDE 5 weiter zwei Programme für die gleiche Sache zu pflegen.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Ok, es sind in kleopatra zwei verschiedene Technologien (GPG und S/MIME) enthalten aber bist du sicher das kleopatra von kgpg abhängig ist? Denn wenn es auch ohne kgpg die Verwaltung des GPG-Schlüsselbundes übernehmen kann macht es doch keinen Sinn auch in KDE 5 weiter zwei Programme für die gleiche Sache zu pflegen.

 Ja, und da war ein Irrtum von mir. Das kommt davon, wenn man die equery-Ausgabe nicht richtig liest.

kleopatra und kgpg nutzen beide $HOME/.gnupg, und man kann auf kgpg getrost verzichten. Beide integrieren sich in dolphin.

Die beiden relevanten Unterschiede sind:Unterschiedliche Benutzeroberflächekgpg ist "nur" eine Schlüsselverwaltung, wärend kleopatra sich in kmail&co integriert und eine Zertifikatsverwaltung mitbringt.Man kann also getrost alles mit kleopatra machen, und auf kgpg verzichten. Oder anders herum, wenn kgpg langt.

Nachtrag: hab diese Anleitung gefunden, wie man PGP/MIME in kmail per kgpg einrichtet. Wer also kleopatra partout nicht mag, die Anleitung könnte ja durchaus noch funktionieren. (Ist von 2008)

----------

## Josef.95

Prima, das erste Release ist raus :)

http://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma5.0/

----------

## Fijoldar

Bin ja mal gespannt, wann es Plasma 5 in den offiziellen Portage Tree schafft.  :Very Happy: 

Haben die das mittlerweile eigentlich mit dem klassischen System Tray gelöst? Bei der letzten Beta Version hat das immer noch nicht funktioniert.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Fijoldar wrote:*   

> Bin ja mal gespannt, wann es Plasma 5 in den offiziellen Portage Tree schafft.  [...

  Das würde vermutlich recht schnell gehen wenn wir denn Qt5 im Tree hätten.

----------

## ToeiRei

Beim heutigen Versuch bin ich auf Folgendes gestoßen:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt-9999::kde

>>> Unpacking source...

 * bzr branch start -->

 *    repository: lp:libdbusmenu-qt => /usr/portage/distfiles/bzr-src/libdbusmenu-qt

You have not informed bzr of your Launchpad ID, and you must do this to

write to Launchpad or access private data.  See "bzr help launchpad-login".

bzr: ERROR: Unknown working tree format: 'Bazaar Branch Format 7 (needs bzr 1.6)\n'

```

Jemand das schon umschifft?

lg

Rei

----------

## Josef.95

 *ToeiRei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [...]
> 
> ...

 

Hm, teste mal ob entfernen von /usr/portage/distfiles/bzr-src/libdbusmenu-qt hilft.

Hier funktioniert es mit dev-vcs/bzr-2.6.0 

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt-9999 from kde

>>> Unpacking source...

 * bzr branch start -->

 *    repository: lp:libdbusmenu-qt => /var/repositories/distfiles/bzr-src/libdbusmenu-qt

You have not informed bzr of your Launchpad ID, and you must do this to

write to Launchpad or access private data.  See "bzr help launchpad-login".

Branched 267 revisions.                                                                                                                                                                                                                     

 * exporting ...

 * revision 267 is now in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt-9999/work/libdbusmenu-qt-9999

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt-9999/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt-9999/work/libdbusmenu-qt-9999 ...

>>> Source prepared.
```

----------

## ToeiRei

Mein Fehler. http_proxy war gesetzt

----------

## Finswimmer

Da ich leider momentan wenig Zeit habe:

Ist es möglich KDE5 zu installieren und dazu auf "einfachem" Weg alle KDE4 Programme?

Danke!

----------

## ToeiRei

Du könntest dir eine Liste der KDE4 Programme mit eix und Co suchen und dann mit

```
emerge -Cav `cat /path/to/list.txt`
```

arbeiten

----------

## franzf

Ich wollte es auch probieren. Und es scheitert an Qt5. Damit habe ich schon seit einiger Zeit Probleme: Programme hängen mittendrin. Wenn ich mit dem gdb nachschau, ist gerade der glib event dispatcher fleißig am pollen.

Da kde mir auch ein gcc-upgrade aufgedrängt hat, musste ich zwangsläufig mein gesamtes System neu kompilieren. Damit sollte doch das Problem mit glib/dbus-upgrade -> rebuild einiger ausgewählter Pakete aus der Welt sein - wird ja bei dermaßen gelagerten Problemen immer empfohlen.

Da mir der plasma desktop dadurch regelmäßig (kann zwischen ein paar Sekunden und einer Minute sein) wegfriert, ist das ganze quasi unbenutzbar. Ebenso qpdfview, qupzilla und meine eigenen Qt-Programme. IMHO kam das mit einem Update auf >=Qt-5.3.0.

Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme?

Hat jemand eine Lösung?

(OMG - Da plasma-desktop jetzt gerade nach nem Sync zwanghaft accountsservice reinzieht und damit polkit+consolekit/systemd, denke ich war es das schon wieder... Mist elendiger :/)

// update:

In der Hitze des Gefechts (world update, Spielen mit USE-Flags, ...) hab ich glatt ein paar Infos vergessen  :Wink: 

Es ist kein kompletter freeze. Es ist nur das mouse event handling: Hover events werden "ignoriert" (keine Änderung des states von z.B. buttons oder list view items), ebenso Clicks (es passiert einfach nichts...). Scrollen funktioniert z.B. problemlos, ebenso shortcuts (Open file-Button tut nicht, ebenso das Menü, STRG+o öffnet aber den filedialog - welcher ebenso nur per kbd und NICHT per Maus bedienbar ist).

Ich habe bereits xf86-input-evdev auf 2.9.0 hochgezogen, ebenso den xorg-server auf 1.16 - alles ohne Erfolg.

Um das glib-Problem auszuschließen, habe ich kurzerhand qtcore und qtgui mit USE="-glib" gebaut - ohne Änderung (es hängt jetzt im QEventDispatcherUNIX -> __pselect().)

gentoo-sources-3.15.6 + gcc-4.8.3 + glibc-2.19-r1 + binutils-2.24-r3 - braucht ihr noch mehr Infos?

----------

## franzf

Ich hab dazu jetzt nen bug aufgemacht:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=518330

----------

## ToeiRei

Ich komm' irgendwie nicht über libattica mit qt5...

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?

```
-- Building with Qt5 support

CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:12 (find_package):

  By not providing "FindQt5Transitional.cmake" in CMAKE_MODULE_PATH this

  project has asked CMake to find a package configuration file provided by

  "Qt5Transitional", but CMake did not find one.

  Could not find a package configuration file provided by "Qt5Transitional"

  with any of the following names:

    Qt5TransitionalConfig.cmake

    qt5transitional-config.cmake

  Add the installation prefix of "Qt5Transitional" to CMAKE_PREFIX_PATH or

  set "Qt5Transitional_DIR" to a directory containing one of the above files.

  If "Qt5Transitional" provides a separate development package or SDK, be

  sure it has been installed.

```

----------

## schmidicom

Werden Qt 5 und KDE 5 eigentlich zusammen in das offizielle Portage wandern oder getrennt?

----------

## Yamakuzure

@schmidicom : Gute Frage. Ich denke getrennt, aber KDE 5 wird direkt nachgezogen.

@ToeiRei : Kann ich auch nicht. libattica kann bei mir auch nur mit USE="qt4 -qt5" gebaut werden. Da brauchts aber auch keine qt5-Unterstützung, oder?

----------

## schmidicom

Also wenn Qt 5 noch länger am Bug 517714 hängenbleibt könnte KDE 5 noch vorher stable werden.  :Laughing: 

Ist das eigentlich oft so das der Upstream die Problematik auf die Distributionen abschiebt?

----------

## Hilefoks

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Ist das eigentlich oft so das der Upstream die Problematik auf die Distributionen abschiebt?

 

Ernsthaft - warum sollte Upstream für die Spezifika einer jeden Distribution verantwortlich sein?

Qt ist zum Beispiel seit 5.0 auch modular, aber nicht so fein granular wie Gentoo es gerne hätte. Daher ist in Gentoo u.A. das qthelp Modul nochmals gesplittet worden. Die Problematik existiert also praktisch nicht, wenn Gentoo qthelp einfach nehmen würde, wie es ist.

----------

## trippels

Zur Zeit ist es einfacher KDE5 von Hand zu compilen:  https://community.kde.org/Frameworks/Building

Das hat außerdem den Vorteil, dass man KDE4 parallel installiert haben kann.

Einfach die diversen exports von   Runtime setup  sourcen und "exec startkde" in .xinitrc aufrufen. 

Allerdings ist KDE5 noch sehr instabil und stürzt sehr häufig ab. 

Wer Stabilität liebt, sollte noch ein Jahr warten.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Tja, da hat das KDE-Team mal wieder richtig ins Klo gegriffen. Ich dachte halt, dass es mit der Ankündigung, Framework/Plasma ist am ... fertig, nun doch schon los geht. Und dabei ist es noch nicht mal Beta.

Aber die zählen da munter die Versionsnummern hoch, so als wäre es schon voll benutzbar. Irgendwelchen Stress mit einem KDE aus dem Oberlay mache ich mir nicht mehr. Ab 5.5 ist es dann vielleicht für Enthusiasten nutzbar. Wobei sich da die Frage stellt, auf welchen Teil sich die 5.5 nun bezieht. Es wird ja nun alles separat aktualisiert, keine Ahnung, wie das dann mit den Versionsnummern läuft. Irgendwann ist es bei Gentoo im Testing.

Denke ich auch, in einem Jahr wird man es benutzen können. Aber die Versionsnummern laufen jetzt schon mit, so als ob es fertig wäre.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *trippels wrote:*   

> Zur Zeit ist es einfacher KDE5 von Hand zu compilen
> 
> (...)
> 
> Allerdings ist KDE5 noch sehr instabil und stürzt sehr häufig ab. Wer Stabilität liebt, sollte noch ein Jahr warten.

 Und als ich KDE 5 per portage installiert hatte (zugegeben, in einer sauberen VM) war es absolut stabil (auch mit KDE4-Programmen).

...vielleicht ist das mit dem von Hand Kompilieren doch nicht so der goldene Weg?

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Also wenn Qt 5 noch länger am Bug 517714 hängenbleibt könnte KDE 5 noch vorher stable werden. 
> 
> Ist das eigentlich oft so das der Upstream die Problematik auf die Distributionen abschiebt?

 QT5 ist im Portage Tree.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## firefly

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

>  *schmidicom wrote:*   Also wenn Qt 5 noch länger am Bug 517714 hängenbleibt könnte KDE 5 noch vorher stable werden. 
> 
> Ist das eigentlich oft so das der Upstream die Problematik auf die Distributionen abschiebt? QT5 ist im Portage Tree. 

 

stable? oder immernoch masked?

----------

## Klaus Meier

QT5 ist immer noch hardmasked.

Aber noch mal eine Frage, hat es jemand am laufen? Ich wollte es vor einiger Zeit mal wieder probieren und da ist bei KDE 4.14 das minimal-Flag raus geflogen, jetzt  bekomme ich den Block bei khelpcenter nicht weg.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ich wollte es vor einiger Zeit mal wieder probieren und da ist bei KDE 4.14 das minimal-Flag raus geflogen, jetzt bekomme ich den Block bei khelpcenter nicht weg.

 

Huh, so ohne jegliche Info zum Block kann man ja leider nur raten..

Blind geraten sollte USE=-handbook (bei einem der beiden Slots (oder auch bei beiden)) vermutlich helfen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Danke Josef, werde es gleich mal probieren.

----------

## schmidicom

Es wäre auch noch interessant zu erfahren ob es bei den Sets zur Installation bleiben wird oder ob es später auch wieder Meta-Pakete geben wird wie es das jetzt unter KDE 4 der Fall ist?

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Es wäre auch noch interessant zu erfahren ob es bei den Sets zur Installation bleiben wird oder ob es später auch wieder Meta-Pakete geben wird wie es das jetzt unter KDE 4 der Fall ist?

 Ehrlich gesagt würde ich die Metas bevorzugen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Übersetzt bekommen habe ich es jetzt. Bekommt man das jetzt irgendwie gestartet? Mit lightdm bekomme ich einen weißen Bildschirm und eine Maus. statxx sagt mir, xterm nicht gefunden. Jedenfalls nichts, aus dem man etwas schließen könnte.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Übersetzt bekommen habe ich es jetzt. Bekommt man das jetzt irgendwie gestartet? Mit lightdm bekomme ich einen weißen Bildschirm und eine Maus. statxx sagt mir, xterm nicht gefunden. Jedenfalls nichts, aus dem man etwas schließen könnte.

 startdm funktioniert nur mit USE="qt4" einigermaßen, ich habe deshalb lieber kdm verwendet. Damit ging es problemlos.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Werde ich gleich noch mal probieren.  Obwohl, kdm, den soll es doch nach kde4 nicht mehr geben.

Ok, emerge kdm ergibt folgendes: 

```
[blocks B      ] kde-base/kdepasswd:4 ("kde-base/kdepasswd:4" is blocking kde-base/plasma-desktop-5.0.2)

[blocks B      ] kde-base/libkworkspace:4 ("kde-base/libkworkspace:4" is blocking kde-base/plasma-workspace-5.0.2)
```

Was ist denn startdm? Habe ich bei mir nicht.

So, wenn ich bei lightdm den gtk-greeter verwende, dann bekomme ich da schon mal ein login. Aber fällt gleich wieder zurück auf den light-dm Screen. Probiere jetzt mal die USE-Flags durch, von denen hier die Rede war. Jetzt erst mal egl.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Werde ich gleich noch mal probieren.  Obwohl, kdm, den soll es doch nach kde4 nicht mehr geben.
> 
> Ok, emerge kdm ergibt folgendes: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 Entschuldgung, ich meinte natürlich "lightdm". Und es ist sehr unpraktisch, dass man den kdm nun nicht mehr als "Notnagel" verwenden kann.  :Sad: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

Okay, nenn mich "Schaf", Klaus. Das passiert, wenn man "mal eben schnell" etwas beantworten will.

Ich habe die ganze Zeit nicht an lightdm, sondern an x11-misc/sddm gedacht. Das soll ab KDE5 verwendet werden, funktionierte bei mir aber nur mit USE="qt4".

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hm, das ist nicht mehr mein Problem. Habe den lightdm mit dem gtk-greater ans Laufen bekommen. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass das KDE einfach nicht will. Nach dem Xorg-Log sieht es so aus, als ob es erst startet und dann alles das, was es gerade gestartet hat, wieder beendet. Eine plasma-Session habe ich.

Habe es auch mit egl, gles und gles2 als Flags versucht, hat nichts geändert.

----------

## schmidicom

@Klaus Meier

Hast du auch schon mal mit "eselect qtgraphicssystem" herumgespielt? Bei meinem neuen Laptop muss das wegen einem Bug zwingend auf raster eingestellt sein weil mir sonst der kwin sämtliche Fenster und Menüs zerlegt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Nein, da habe ich gar nichts angefasst. raster ist aber default, sollte deshalb auch genutzt worden sein. Habs auch erst mal wieder entsorgt, das Wiki beschreibt ja auch nur die Installation vom Framework. Werde es in ein paar Monaten noch mal versuchen.

Edit: War etwas genervt, nachdem ein Wochenende lang der Rechner glühte und nichts bei raus kam... Aber eselect ist eine gute Idee, es war vorher Gnome drauf, welches ich dann per Profiländerung in ein KDE umgebaut habe. Sollte man vielleicht doch mal alle kontrollieren oder ganz frisch aufsetzen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

So, ich habe es hinbekommen. Es brauchte den sddm. Damit klappt es. Und sonst mit nichts. Braucht es keine USE-Flags oder sonstiges. Ok, muss noch etwas Arbeit rein investiert werden, aber es sieht auf den ersten Blick schon mal sehr gut aus. Also was es da schon an Anwendungen gibt, sollte man mit leben können.

So wie es aussieht, ist es nutzbar, wenn man etwas abgehärtet ist.

Edit: Irgendjemand da, der es auch am Laufen hat? Und an Erfahrungen interessiert ist?

----------

## schmidicom

Noch ein zwei Fragen an diejenigen die KDE 5 auf Gentoo schon erfolgreich ausprobiert haben:

Ist "knotify" nun libnotify-Kompatibel?

Kann "kdialog" nun Inputboxen mit mehreren Eingabefeldern erzeugen?

----------

## Yamakuzure

Das ist bei mir zu lange her.

Aber da ich gerade 20G Platz gemacht habe, werd ich mir wohl wieder eine KDE5 testing-VM bauen.

Wenn niemand schneller ist, schaue ich mal nach.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Habe es gerade mal ausprobiert. Ich habe von allem die Live-Version drauf. Da gibt es weder ein knotify noch ein kdialog.

----------

## schmidicom

Das kdialog noch fehlt kann ich irgendwie verstehen da es für den Betrieb eines KDE's wohl kaum nötig ist aber knotify?

Ich meine in den Videos zu KDE 5 war auch immer ein Notifikation-Plasmoid in der Taskleiste zu sehen.

EDIT:

Das nennt sich inzwischen wohl "kde-frameworks/knotifications"

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich hab jetzt nur auf das knotify4 getestet, welches man von der Shell aus starten kann. Hab jetzt auch mal das Overlay durchsucht. Da gibt es ein knotifyconfig, aber kein separates knotify wie noch bei KDE4.

Ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht, welches von den 5 vorhandenen KDE5 Anwendungen ich dazu bewegen kann, da etwas auszugeben.

----------

## schmidicom

Vermutlich nimmt das neue knotification seine Meldungen über dbus entgegen (Quelcode gerade gefunden [1] und kurz durchgesehen), aber mich würde mehr interessieren ob es nun in der Lage ist libnotify zu ersetzen.

[1] https://projects.kde.org/projects/frameworks/knotifications/repository

----------

## franzf

Warum willst du libnotify ersetzen?

----------

## schmidicom

Zum einen finde ich das ein Notification-Dienst völlig ausreicht und zum anderen will ich keine mit GTK generierten Meldungen auf meinem Qt basierten Desktop.

----------

## franzf

libnotify ist doch gar kein "Dienst", das ist nur eine library, mit der man notifications versendet. Außerdem bietet sie für das CLI notify-send an. Da gibt es keine Werksfremden GTK-Notifikationen.

libnotify verwendet dazu die standardisierten DBus-APIs. Die werden vom notification-daemon implementiert. Das ist neben gnome-shell, knotify, ... (->virtual/notification-daemon) z.B. auch mein x11-wm/awesome - per notify-send versandte notifications kommen hier wunderbar als "natives" popup an.

Kann es sein dass du libnotify mit irgend etwas verwechselst?

----------

## schmidicom

Also wenn ich mir "equery g libnotify" so ansehe hab ich da so meine zweifel was das Ding angeht.

```
...

* dependency graph for x11-libs/libnotify-0.7.6

 `--  x11-libs/libnotify-0.7.6  [~amd64 keyword]                                                                                                              

   `--  app-admin/eselect-notify-send-0.1  (app-admin/eselect-notify-send) amd64                                                                              

   `--  dev-libs/glib-2.40.0-r1  (>=dev-libs/glib-2.26) amd64                                                                                                 

   `--  x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.30.8  (x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf) amd64                                                                                               

   `--  dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.40.0-r1  (>=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.32) amd64                                                               

   `--  dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.40.0  (>=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.32) amd64                                                    

   `--  dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.20  (>=dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.14) amd64                                                                                          

   `--  virtual/pkgconfig-0-r1  (virtual/pkgconfig) ~amd64 

   `--  x11-libs/gtk+-3.12.2  (x11-libs/gtk+) amd64 

   `--  sys-devel/automake-1.13.4  (>=sys-devel/automake-1.13) amd64 

   `--  sys-devel/automake-1.14.1  (>=sys-devel/automake-1.14) [~amd64 keyword] 

   `--  sys-devel/autoconf-2.69  (>=sys-devel/autoconf-2.69) amd64 

   `--  sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2-r1  (sys-devel/libtool) amd64 

   `--  app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.5-r1  (app-arch/xz-utils) amd64 

   `--  virtual/notification-daemon-0  (virtual/notification-daemon) amd64 

[ x11-libs/libnotify-0.7.6 stats: packages (15), max depth (1) ]

...
```

----------

## franzf

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Also wenn ich mir "equery g libnotify" so ansehe hab ich da so meine zweifel was das Ding angeht.
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

Und welche Zweifel? Das "gtk+"? Schau ins ebuild, das brauchts bloß für USE="test". gdk-pixbuf? Wahrscheinlich für Senden von (Status)Icons.

Nochmal: libnotify SENDET Notifications, anzeigen tut die der notification-daemon, sprich dein DE/WM! libnotify startet keinerlei daemons nocht zeichnet es etwas.

----------

## schmidicom

Seit GNOME 3 trau ich allem was aus der Ecke kommt einfach nicht mehr so recht über den Weg, ist ne Gefühlssache. Aber wenn du meinst das es wirklich nur ein "sender" ist der anderen Programmen hilft eine Notification abzusetzen dann will ich das mal so glauben und sorry für das OT.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich hatte es vorhin ja gerade mal ausprobiert. Die Anzeige wird von KDE/QT gemacht. Egal welche Anwendung eine Benachrichtigung ausgibt, das Aussehen ist immer gleich. Da kommt kein gtk+-Objekt.

----------

## franzf

@schmidicom:

Probier mal das:

https://github.com/nowrep/notify-desktop

kommt ohne irgendwelche DEPS aus, bis auf libdbus (zumindest steht das in der README  :Wink: )

----------

## schmidicom

Also bei mir funktioniert es und die Abhängigkeiten sind tatsächlich klein.

```
schmidicom@pc66am ~ $ lddtree Downloads/notify-desktop-master/bin/notify-desktop 

Downloads/notify-desktop-master/bin/notify-desktop (interpreter => /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2)

    libdbus-1.so.3 => /usr/lib64/libdbus-1.so.3

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib64/libpthread.so.0

    libc.so.6 => /lib64/libc.so.6
```

```
schmidicom@pc66am ~ $ lddtree /usr/bin/notify-send 

/usr/bin/notify-send (interpreter => /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2)

    libnotify.so.4 => /usr/lib64/libnotify.so.4

        libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0

            libgmodule-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libgmodule-2.0.so.0

                libdl.so.2 => /lib64/libdl.so.2

            libm.so.6 => /lib64/libm.so.6

            libpthread.so.0 => /lib64/libpthread.so.0

        libgio-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libgio-2.0.so.0

            libz.so.1 => /lib64/libz.so.1

            libresolv.so.2 => /lib64/libresolv.so.2

    libgobject-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libgobject-2.0.so.0

        libffi.so.6 => /usr/lib64/libffi.so.6

    libglib-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

    libc.so.6 => /lib64/libc.so.6
```

----------

## Yamakuzure

So. Ich habe mal wieder eine VM mit KDE Framework 5, und alles per live ebuilds.

Zuerst: Ich bin enttäuscht. Obwohl man das Gros durchaus mit USE="-X" installieren kann (soll ja alles per Wayland laufen (können)), läuft Plasma 5 (noch?) nur wenn alles mit USE="X" installiert wurde. Ohne xorg gibt es nur einen schwarzen Bildschirm. (Aber mit neuem Mauszeiger. Immerhin.)

Schön ist, dass immer mehr Programme portiert wurden. Blöd ist, dass das Plasma set unbedingt das NetworkManager applet installieren will.

Zumindest ist Plasma 5 nun lauffähig mit EGL in einer VM. Sieht schick aus, keine probleme, und läuft alles soweit schnell und flüssig.

Aber bis das Ganze soweit ist, dass es KDE4 ernsthaft ersetzen kann, vergehen sicher noch so einige Monate.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Nun ja, deine Enttäuschung machst du dir in erster Linie selber. Wenn du da bei Pro Linux mitliest, da ist das gut beschrieben. Das Problem ist eigentlich, dass man beim KDE-Team die Versionitis nicht auf die Reihe bekommt und mit den Versionen alles drunter und drüber geht und da wirklich keine Sau mehr durchsteigt. Auch wenn alle Antworten darauf sind, dass es doch ganz einfach ist und sie nicht gar nicht verstehen können, dass man es nicht versteht,

Also, es gab mal KDE4. Dann gab es die KDE4 SC. Der Unterschied sollte dir doch jetzt sofort ins Auge springen... Jetzt sind wir bei 5. Ein KDE5 wird es nie geben, auch kein KDE5 SC. Jetzt gibt es Framework, Plasma und Anwendungen. Und alle haben einen unterschiedlichen Releaseplan.

Also erst mal gibt es das Framework. Das sind die Bibliotheken. Die sind wohl ganz nett, funktionieren auch soweit und werden einmal im Monat aktualisiert. Ist ganz toll, weil man damit nichts anfangen kann, wenn man nichts hat, was diese Bibliotheken nutzt. Aber die sollen angeblich komplett mit wayland funktionieren.

Dann gibt es Plasma. Ist schon irgendwie da, kann man nutzen, es sich anschauen, ein Ersatz zu KDE4 ist es noch lange nicht. Und Plasma ist noch nicht an wayland angepasst. Dafür brauchst du immer noch X. Das wird vielleicht in einem Jahr kommen.

Und dann gibt es die Anwendungen. Es sind kaum welche da, die schon mit framework und plasma funktionieren. Die von KDE4 kannst du nicht nutzen, dass gibt Blocks ohne Ende.

Also, es gibt da jetzt irgendwas. Bei den Frameworks hast du dann 5.17, bei bei Plamsa 5.7 und bei den Anwendungen keine Ahnung was, dann hast du vielleicht eine Beta von dem, was KDE4 jetzt ist. Ab 5.25 ist es dann mit wayland komplett nutzbar und man kann daran denken, KDE4 zu ersetzen.

Ist schon geil, wenn man bedenkt, dass Version 3 nur bis 5 kam und Version 4 bis 14. Und es keine klare Linie zwischen einer Beta, einem RC und einer endlich nutzbaren Version gibt.

Also, das ist ein wüstes Chaos, bei dem Teile tatsächlich schon vollständig mit wayland funtkionieren.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Ich glaube, du hast mich gründlich missverstanden. Von KDE 4 ist da garnichts. Und Anwendungen gibt es im Set schon mal so einige mit SLOT 5.  :Wink: 

Ich habe :

@kde-frameworks-live

@kde-plasma-live und

@kde-applications-live

Alles slot 5.  :Smile: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ja, das habe ich auch. Egal..l.

----------

## schmidicom

Das Framework ist im offizellen Portage angekommen, yay.  :Very Happy: 

Und wer nicht warten will kann zumindest dem Plasma von KDE 4 einen etwas neuer Look verpassen:

http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Dynamo+Plasma?content=166475

----------

## dasPaul

Mal ne NOOB Frage:

Hab gerade neues frisches gentoo installiert. Keine Overlays.

Ich hab jetz fast alles in kde-frameworks/ , also mit "emerge plasma" installiert. Reicht das schon um KDE zu starten, weil ich finde kein startkde?

----------

## solo_segler

Hi!

Wenn Du mit KDE arbeiten willst, brauchst Du schon mehr als Plasma selbst. Außerdem musst Du nicht per Hand alles aus kde-frameworks/  installieren, sondern solltest Dich an den offiziellen Guide halten: Es gibt zwei sinnvolle Varianten per emerge: kde-meta (alles, wirklich alles inkl. Gimmicks und Spielen) und kdebase-meta (eine sinnvolle Basis, zu der man sich dann nach Laune noch die benötigten Ergänzungen holt). Damit werden alle Abhängigkeiten installiert, so dass Du dann den Loginmanager kdm aufrufen kannst um KDE 4 zu starten. Siehe dazu bitte die Details auf [url]http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/KDE [/url]. Vorher noch dazu das passende Profil auswählen.

Ciao

----------

## Josef.95

startkde ist im plasma-workspace Paket mit enthalten.

```
# equery b startkde

 * Searching for startkde ... 

kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.1.2 (/usr/bin/startkde)
```

----------

## dasPaul

 *solo_segler wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> ...um KDE 4 zu starten

 

es ging aber um KDE5

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> startkde ist im plasma-workspace Paket mit enthalten. 
> 
> 

 

bei mir is da nix zu finden. Meine Frage bezog sich auf "keine Oberlays" wie ich oben geschrieben habe. Ich folgere jetzt mal draus das es ohne Overlays noch nicht geht.

----------

## schmidicom

@dasPaul

Die KDE Desktopumgebung wurde in der fünften Generation in drei Teile aufgespalten: KDE Framework (ersetzt das heutige kdelibs), KDE Plasma (das ist der eigentliche Desktop) und die KDE Applications (da werden die ganzen Anwendungen untergebracht). Im Moment ist nur das KDE Framework im offiziellen Portage angekommen nicht aber KDE Plasma, also "Ja, ohne overlay geht es noch nicht"

EDIT:

Bitte mach deinen "Wohnort" kürzer, das versaut die ganze Optik des Forums.

----------

## dasPaul

Danke schmidicom, das hat mir die Sache etwas erhellt.

----------

## dasPaul

Bei mir hat es nun auch fast reibungslos geklappt, und zwar mit 

```
emerge @kde-next-live --autounmask-write=y
```

und um das ganze upzudaten:

```
layman -S && emerge -av @live-rebuild
```

 :Smile: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich habe das jetzt schon einige Zeit als Zweitsystem am laufen und es sieht eigentlich ganz nett aus. Habe gerade festgestellt, dass man die Sets nicht mehr nutzen muss. Und die Live-Ebuilds auch nicht. Qt5 und Framework sind im Portage, für Plasma und die Anwendungen gibt es zwei Dateien im package.mask Ordner. Es gibt ein ebuild: kdebase-meta. Es sind deutlich mehr Anwendungen verfügbar als im Live-Ebuild.

Das sieht so aus, als ob es so wirklich schon zu gebrauchen ist. Ok, Mail und so weiter wird noch brauchen, aber der Rest sieht echt lecker aus, es ist gerade am kompilieren...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Theoretisch sieht es ja sehr sehr gut aus, praktisch leider nicht. 2 Probleme. 

1: Es startet erst gar nicht. Beim Start stürzt die Plasmashell ab und das war es dann. Das passiert mit Version 5.1.2 als auch 5.1.95. Mit 5.9999 ging es noch problemlos.

2: Die kde-apps-meta beinhalten ja ein komplettes kde, wie wir es kennen, bis auf kdepim. Also es ist alles dabei. Aber es gibt mal wieder einen Block:

```
[blocks B      ] kde-base/kdesu ("kde-base/kdesu" is blocking kde-apps/kdesu-14.12.1)

[blocks B      ] app-crypt/qca-ossl ("app-crypt/qca-ossl" is blocking app-crypt/qca-2.1.0.3)
```

Bekommt man den irgendwie weg?

----------

## franzf

1) gibt's dazu auch nen backtrace?

2) emerge -C kde-apps/kdesu app-crypt/qca-ossl

----------

## Klaus Meier

kdesu habe ich damit in den Griff bekommen, qca-ossl nicht.

Nein, einen backtrace gibt es noch nicht. Wie soll ich den denn erstellen? Hab das bislang nur über sddm ans Laufen bekommen. Müsste es dann ja über startkde oder startx machen. Das hat bei mir aber noch nie funktioniert.

----------

## franzf

Gibt's noch keinen DrKonqi für kde5? Steht irgendwas hilfreiches in ~/.xsession-errors? Oder dmesg?

Bezügl. qca-ossl: Da besteht noch ne Abhängigkeit von kdeplasma-addons. -> Bug aufmachen oder/und selbst Hand am ebuild anlegen - oder kde4 deinstallieren. AFAICS hat qca die qca-*-Module geschluckt.

Wenn du kein kde4 hast wäre eine genaue Ausgabe von portage nicht schlecht.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich habe absolut nichts von kde4 in diesem System. Profil ist kde-systemd. Und von allem, was mit kde zu tun hat, nur kdebase-meta und kde-apps-meta installiert. Habe zu qca einen Bugreport aufgemacht. Brache aber nichts.

```
Sorry but this seems not a bug, just a normal portage output. You will need to handle the blocker by yourself. Because apps-meta is a mix out of KDE SC 4  and KF 5 packages.
```

Habe da bislang noch nichts gefunden, wie ich das weg bekomme.

Einen Backtrace habe ich jetzt. Geht ja ganz einfach, wenn der gdb dabei ist. Sorry, aber mir stürzt eigentlich nie etwas ab, deshalb bin ich da nicht so fit.

```
#0  0x00007f75cf45bb7d in nanosleep () from /lib64/libc.so.6                                                                                                                                   

#1  0x00007f75cf45ba14 in sleep () from /lib64/libc.so.6                                                                                                                                       

#2  0x00007f75d43a9892 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libKF5Crash.so.5                                                                                                                               

#3  0x00007f75d43a9ce4 in KCrash::defaultCrashHandler(int) ()                                                                                                                                  

   from /usr/lib64/libKF5Crash.so.5                                                                                                                                                            

#4  <signal handler called>                                                                                                                                                                    

#5  0x00007f75cf3d7a57 in raise () from /lib64/libc.so.6                                                                                                                                       

#6  0x00007f75cf3d8dea in abort () from /lib64/libc.so.6                                                                                                                                       

#7  0x00007f75cfadef4f in QMessageLogger::fatal(char const*, ...) const ()                                                                                                                     

   from /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5                                                                                                                                                             

#8  0x000000000045bd16 in ShellManager::updateShell() ()                                                                                                                                       

#9  0x000000000045c79f in ShellManager::loadHandlers() ()                                                                                                                                      

#10 0x000000000047796d in ?? ()                                                                                                                                                                

#11 0x00007f75cfd0ba9a in QObject::event(QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5                                                                                                           

#12 0x00007f75d07cacdc in QApplicationPrivate::notify_helper(QObject*, QEvent*) ()                                                                                                             

   from /usr/lib64/libQt5Widgets.so.5                                                                                                                                                          

#13 0x00007f75d07d02d0 in QApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) ()                                                                                                                           

   from /usr/lib64/libQt5Widgets.so.5                                                                                                                                                          

#14 0x00007f75cfcdb3cb in QCoreApplication::notifyInternal(QObject*, QEvent*) ()                                                                                                               

   from /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5

#15 0x00007f75cfcdd40b in QCoreApplicationPrivate::sendPostedEvents(QObject*, int, QThreadData*) () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5

#16 0x00007f75cfd321d3 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5

#17 0x00007f75caf5b8bd in g_main_context_dispatch () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#18 0x00007f75caf5bba8 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#19 0x00007f75caf5bc5c in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#20 0x00007f75cfd325c7 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5

#21 0x00007f75cfcd8c62 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) ()

---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---

   from /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5

#22 0x00007f75cfce070c in QCoreApplication::exec() () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5

#23 0x000000000042f9ef in main ()

(gdb) bt

#0  0x00007f75cf45bb7d in nanosleep () from /lib64/libc.so.6

#1  0x00007f75cf45ba14 in sleep () from /lib64/libc.so.6

#2  0x00007f75d43a9892 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libKF5Crash.so.5

#3  0x00007f75d43a9ce4 in KCrash::defaultCrashHandler(int) ()

   from /usr/lib64/libKF5Crash.so.5

#4  <signal handler called>

#5  0x00007f75cf3d7a57 in raise () from /lib64/libc.so.6

#6  0x00007f75cf3d8dea in abort () from /lib64/libc.so.6

#7  0x00007f75cfadef4f in QMessageLogger::fatal(char const*, ...) const ()

   from /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5

#8  0x000000000045bd16 in ShellManager::updateShell() ()

#9  0x000000000045c79f in ShellManager::loadHandlers() ()

#10 0x000000000047796d in ?? ()

#11 0x00007f75cfd0ba9a in QObject::event(QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5

#12 0x00007f75d07cacdc in QApplicationPrivate::notify_helper(QObject*, QEvent*) ()

   from /usr/lib64/libQt5Widgets.so.5

#13 0x00007f75d07d02d0 in QApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) ()

   from /usr/lib64/libQt5Widgets.so.5

#14 0x00007f75cfcdb3cb in QCoreApplication::notifyInternal(QObject*, QEvent*) ()

   from /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5

#15 0x00007f75cfcdd40b in QCoreApplicationPrivate::sendPostedEvents(QObject*, int, QThreadData*) () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5

#16 0x00007f75cfd321d3 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5

#17 0x00007f75caf5b8bd in g_main_context_dispatch () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#18 0x00007f75caf5bba8 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#19 0x00007f75caf5bc5c in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#20 0x00007f75cfd325c7 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5

#21 0x00007f75cfcd8c62 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) ()

---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---

   from /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5

#22 0x00007f75cfce070c in QCoreApplication::exec() () from /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5

#23 0x000000000042f9ef in main ()
```

Habe das Problem mit qca--ossl gefunden. Es hängt an Kopete. Wenn da das Use-Flag ssl gesetzt ist, dann will Kopete qca-ossl als Abhängigkeit. Wenn man Kopete mit -ssl baut, dann klappt es. Mal sehen, ob ich das an den Bugreport noch anhängen kann oder ob der schon dicht gemacht wurde.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Kam gerade ein neues ebuild für plasma-desktop. Damit funzt es jetzt. Es kann losgehen!

Edit: Kommando zurück. Jetzt verstehe ich gar nichts mehr. Es lief genau ein mal. Und jetzt wieder bumm. Habe den Cache gelöscht, ändert nichts. Das ist doch sehr komisch.

----------

## dekoding

stimmt der neue kde 5 ist schon sehr schön gemacht =) und nein hab es nicht auf gentoo habe mir vor kurzen erlaubt opensuse zu installieren dort funkt es man muss halt einiges machen bis es geht *lacht* freu mich schon wen es für gentoo auch ohne probs usw geht xD

----------

## schmidicom

Mal eine Frage:

Wie habt ihr bei euren Installationen das blocking zwischen Qt4 und "dev-qt/qtchooser" in den Griff bekommen?

----------

## franzf

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Mal eine Frage:
> 
> Wie habt ihr bei euren Installationen das blocking zwischen Qt4 und "dev-qt/qtchooser" in den Griff bekommen?

 

Du brauchst testing-Qt4 (also 4.8.6).

----------

## ManfredB

Ich habe noch einige Fragen:

1. Installation bei mir: 64bit in VirtualBox - Basis-Installation.

* ~amd64

* welches Profil soll ich nehmen: basis - desktop oder kde?

2. Nach reboot: zuerst vollständiges Update - nur wenn ich schon das kde-profile nutze, wird 4.14.3 installiert.

3. Nach Update Installation von layman (nach Anleitung).

4. Und nun gehts an

* kde-frameworks: nur 5.6? Oder auch live usw.

* und weiter? denn bei mir gibt es Probleme mehr als genug mit Abhängigkeiten und Blockaden,

wenn ich emerge @kde-net-live eingebe.

Vor allem: welche KDE-Version kommt dann in Frage:

14.12.1 oder 9999 oder 4.14.3?

Ich weiß, daß es aussieht, als stünde ich vor einem unüberwindlichen Berg,

dabei habe ich schon bestimmt 15 Gentoo-Installationen hinter mir und kann

die Anleitungen bald auswendig.

Aber dieser neue Punkt bei KDE macht mir Probleme,

daher diese Fragen, die vielleicht von denen, die bereits Erfolg haben,

beantwortet werden können.

Vielen Dank schon im voraus für Hilfe.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## franzf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Kam gerade ein neues ebuild für plasma-desktop. Damit funzt es jetzt. Es kann losgehen!
> 
> Edit: Kommando zurück. Jetzt verstehe ich gar nichts mehr. Es lief genau ein mal. Und jetzt wieder bumm. Habe den Cache gelöscht, ändert nichts. Das ist doch sehr komisch.

 

Kann sein dass du hiervon betroffen bist:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=532140

* Öffne $PORTDIR/eclass/qt5-build.eclass

* Suche "-no-opengl" und ersetze es durch "-opengl" (ist in qt5_base_configure)

* Baue qtcore:5 neu

* Führe aus

```
grep -r "public QWidgetPrivate" /usr/include/qt5/*/5.4.0/*/private/*.h
```

* Finde raus, welches Qt-Paket zu dem jeweiligen Modul passt (z.B. mit qfile /usr/include/qt5/QtPrintSupport) und baue es neu.

Ich denke du wirst qtwidgets, qtprintsupport, qtscript und qtquickcontrols neu bauen müssen.

-> Bete dass nicht irgend eine kde-Klasse auch von QWidgetPrivate erbt und dir somit falsche (binary) Klassenlayouts unterschiebt...

Eventuell brauchts noch nen rebuild von plasma-workspace und plasma-desktop (liegt nahe, da da der Crash passiert).

Wenn plasma danach nicht mehr crasht war das der Fehler  :Smile: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

So, ich habe es jetzt hinbekommen. Ist zwar noch ein ziemlicher Krampf, aber es funktioniert.

Als Profil kde wählen.

Das Overlay kde hinzufügen

Framework und Qt 5.4 gibt es im Portage und sind auch nicht mehr maskiert.

Bei der Installation wird es Blocks geben, um sie aufzuheben folgendes in die package.use eintragen:

```
kde-base/baloo:4 minimal

kde-base/kactivities:4 minimal

kde-apps/kdebase-runtime-meta minimal

kde-apps/kde-l10n minimal

kde-apps/kdebase-kioslaves:4 minimal
```

Es müssen noch weitere Einträge gemacht werden, aber das sagt einem emerge dann schon.

Nun müssen noch Plasma und die Anwendungen unmaskiert werden. package.unmask muss dazu ein Ordner sein.

```
cd /etc/portage/package.unmask/

ln -s /var/lib/layman/kde/profiles/package.mask/kde-apps-14.12.2

ln -s /var/lib/layman/kde/profiles/package.mask/plasma-5.2.0
```

Als erstes wird Plasma installiert. Das habe ich ohne Set noch nicht lauffähig hinbekommen.

```
emerge -av @kde-plasma-5.2
```

Als nächstes kommen die Anwendungen. Die passenden Meta-Dateien befinden sich jetzt in kde-apps. Da kann man entweder ein Grundsystem installieren mit 

```
emerge -av kde-apps/kdebase-meta
```

und eventuell noch andere Meta-Pakete dazu oder das komplette Paket mit

```
emerge -av kde-apps/kde-apps-meta
```

Wichtig ist dabei, dass man bei den Meta-Paketen immer das kde-apps davor setzt, weil es entsprechendes auch in kde-base gbit und das sind die Pakete für KDE4.

Gestartet wird das Ganze dann mit sddm. Den auch entsprechend unmaskieren und in die package.use 

```
x11-misc/sddm -upower
```

eintragen.

Dann hat man ein komplett lauffähiges KDE, welches bis auf Kdepim einem KDE4 entspricht.

Edit: Sehe gerade, dass man es mit -bluetooth installieren muss, sonst wird plasma-desktop installiert, welches sich mit kcontrol beißt.Last edited by Klaus Meier on Sun Feb 15, 2015 8:41 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo Klaus Meier,

ich danke dir sehr für diese kurze Erklärung, genau das habe ich gebraucht.

Nun kann ich das doch einmal wagen.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## dekoding

huhu ihrs

ich habe mich nun auch gewagt =)

wo ich noch an der wand stehe ist wen ich solche Meldungen bekomme

```
[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)
```

sind zwar mehrere Blocks aber die wollt ich nicht auf liesten.

gut also habe ich dann eben

```
>=dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102
```

hinzugefügt

und dennoch bekomme ich dann nach einen emerge --ask @kde-frameworks

die selben Blocks wieder auf gelistet  :Sad: 

----------

## ManfredB

QT5 - nicht alle dazugehörigen Pakete haben 5.4.0.

Muß ich also alle 5.4er einzeln unmaskieren?

Das sind ja eine ganze Reihe....

Manfred

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ja du musst alle demaskieren. Geht doch ganz einfach. Du kopierst dir den entsprechenden Teil der /usr/portage/package.mask in deine /etc/portage/pacakge.mask.

----------

## franzf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ja du musst alle demaskieren. Geht doch ganz einfach. Du kopierst dir den entsprechenden Teil der /usr/portage/package.mask in deine /etc/portage/pacakge.mask.

 

Geht mit neueren portage versionen doch viel einfacher:

```
dev-qt/*:5
```

Geht in allen portage-Konfigurationsdateien.

Selbiges kann man auch mit kde-plasma, kde-apps, kde-frameworks etc machen.

Aber BITTE nicht als generelle Richtschnur für demaskierungen: Mit dev-qt und kde* ist das möglich, weil in den Kategorien nur Pakete liegen, die zusammengehören. Bei allen anderen Kategorien (dev-libs, ...) schießt an sich schnell ins Bein, wenn man die ganze Kategorie freigibt!

----------

## ManfredB

kde-frameworks scheitert an net-wireless/crda.

Folgende Meldung kann ich wiedergeben:

Makefile:104: recipe for target ´keys-ssl.c´ failed Error 1

Nun weiß ich nicht, wie weiter.

Manfred

----------

## dekoding

ich habs gestern auch versucht hihi naja da ich gescheitert bin warte ich lieber musste mein schönes gentoo kde neu aufsetzen grr xDD

----------

## Klaus Meier

Man sollte das nicht an einem laufenden KDE4 ausprobieren. Dazu bitte ein neues System aufsetzen. Es sollten auch keine KDE4-Anwendungen installiert sein, dass gibt Blocks ohne Ende. Bringt es erst mal so ans Laufen, dass ist schon Stress genug. Dann könnt ihr probieren, was an Anwendungen geht. Bei mir waren da die Live-Versionen bislang die beste Wahl.

----------

## franzf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Man sollte das nicht an einem laufenden KDE4 ausprobieren. Dazu bitte ein neues System aufsetzen. Es sollten auch keine KDE4-Anwendungen installiert sein, dass gibt Blocks ohne Ende. Bringt es erst mal so ans Laufen, dass ist schon Stress genug. Dann könnt ihr probieren, was an Anwendungen geht. Bei mir waren da die Live-Versionen bislang die beste Wahl.

 

Der Umstieg von kde4 auf kde5 (jaja, falsche Namen, gibt es nicht...) muss irgendwann reibungslos klappen. Solche Probleme gehören im Gentoo-bugtracker gemeldet. Im Forum bekommt kein DEV davon Wind.

----------

## Klaus Meier

[quote="franzf"] *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Der Umstieg von kde4 auf kde5 (jaja, falsche Namen, gibt es nicht...) muss irgendwann reibungslos klappen. Solche Probleme gehören im Gentoo-bugtracker gemeldet. Im Forum bekommt kein DEV davon Wind.

 

Da bin ich ja schon kräftig dabei. Also von einem direkten Update sind wir noch etwas entfernt. Ich bin erst mal froh, dass ich es jetzt am Laufen habe.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Man sollte das nicht an einem laufenden KDE4 ausprobieren. Dazu bitte ein neues System aufsetzen. Es sollten auch keine KDE4-Anwendungen installiert sein, dass gibt Blocks ohne Ende. Bringt es erst mal so ans Laufen, dass ist schon Stress genug. Dann könnt ihr probieren, was an Anwendungen geht. Bei mir waren da die Live-Versionen bislang die beste Wahl. 
> 
> Der Umstieg von kde4 auf kde5 (jaja, falsche Namen, gibt es nicht...) muss irgendwann reibungslos klappen. Solche Probleme gehören im Gentoo-bugtracker gemeldet. Im Forum bekommt kein DEV davon Wind.

 Es gibt keinen "Umstieg", alles wird nach und nach portiert. Du kannst unter KF5 auch die meisten KDE4-Programme problemlos installieren.

Das man gar kein KDE4 auf dem System haben darf um KF5 zu installieren ist schon ganz schön lange her...

----------

## franzf

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*    *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Man sollte das nicht an einem laufenden KDE4 ausprobieren. Dazu bitte ein neues System aufsetzen. Es sollten auch keine KDE4-Anwendungen installiert sein, dass gibt Blocks ohne Ende. Bringt es erst mal so ans Laufen, dass ist schon Stress genug. Dann könnt ihr probieren, was an Anwendungen geht. Bei mir waren da die Live-Versionen bislang die beste Wahl. 
> 
> Der Umstieg von kde4 auf kde5 (jaja, falsche Namen, gibt es nicht...) muss irgendwann reibungslos klappen. Solche Probleme gehören im Gentoo-bugtracker gemeldet. Im Forum bekommt kein DEV davon Wind. Es gibt keinen "Umstieg", alles wird nach und nach portiert. Du kannst unter KF5 auch die meisten KDE4-Programme problemlos installieren.
> 
> Das man gar kein KDE4 auf dem System haben darf um KF5 zu installieren ist schon ganz schön lange her...

 

Sry, ist mir klar. Es ging in der Sache um plasma. Man kann nicht plasma aus kde4 behalten und parallel dazu plasma aus kde5 installieren. (Da ich gerade nicht weiß, wie ich die exakt benennen soll und eben so lange erklärende Bezeichnungen vermeiden wollte habe ich einfach kde4 und kde5 geschrieben - war wohl ein blöder Einfall...) Das gibt Blocks, und scheinbar passt da einiges noch nicht, weshalb Klaus in Probleme gelaufen ist.

----------

## ManfredB

Geschafft - alles paletti.

Sieht gut aus, leider noch nicht mit krusader und gkrellm,

aber das macht nichts.

Manfred

----------

## Klaus Meier

Na ich hatte das schon immer alleine laufen, aber war halt nur so ein kleines Teil. Bis ich das komplett lauffähig zusammen hatte, habe ich 2 Wochen rumgebastelt... Klar kann man Framework parallel zu KDE4 installieren, aber was hat man davon? Ohne Plasma und die Anwendungen ist es doch nutzlos.

So, und jetzt kommt der Hammer: Es gibt demnächst ein Profil "plasma", welches schon mal die Flags so setzt, dass die Blocks weg sind. Dann dürfte es wesentlich leichter werden, es zu installieren und testen.

----------

## ManfredB

gkrellm hat doch geklappt,

aber firefox streikt wegen canberra-gtk-modul und krusader.

Welcher Browser funkioniert nach eurer Erfahrung?

Manfred

----------

## Klaus Meier

Eigentlich alle. Bei mir funktionieren Firefox, Chrome und Konqueror.

----------

## ManfredB

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Nun funktioniert firefox doch. Ich habe einfach das .mozilla-Verzeichnis,

das ich mir aus den SharedFolders geholt hatte, gelöscht, dann gings.

Manfred

----------

## franzf

Mein Bi-Annual kde-Test läuft. Das crasht ja ganz schön heftig oft... Und in der Bedienung zickt es auch oft rum.

Z.B. die Aktivitäten-Übersicht (Meta+Q) aufmachen, mit der Maus drüberfahren -> es zieht die Einträge herum (drag'n drop) als hätte ich geklickt, hab ich aber nicht. Löst sich manchmal nachdem ich irgendwo ins Aktivitäten-Fenster klicke. Oft aber nicht. Selbes Problem auch mit "Miniprogramme hinzufügen".

Die beiden Fenster (Aktivitäten, Miniprogramme) gehen manchmal auch auf der anderen Bildschirmseite auf was ziemlich irritiert.

Das K-Menü kommt auch öfters nicht hoch, da kann ich clicken was ich will...

Auf "automatisch" gestellte Systray-Komponenten zeigen sich nicht von selbst an, z.B. die Geräteüberwachung. USB-Stick einstecken -> nichts passiert. Irgendwo in den tray clicken -> Geräteüberwachung wird sichtbar.

Und die "Ex-Cashew" macht ihr Menü HINTER sichtbaren Fenstern auf. Sehr praktisch...

Überhaupt flackert der Desktop oft. Besonders schlimm ist es mit EGL als kwin backend. GLX macht es deutlich besser, aber gut ist es noch lange nicht.

Ich kann nicht sagen wie viel der Probleme auf bugs in QML zurückzuführen ist und was von kde oder evtl. dem GPU-Treiber (intel) kommt. Aber schön geschweige denn "polished" ist das leider noch lange nicht...

Was angenehm auffällt: Das Bauen geht irgendwie schneller, kdelibs war immer ein heftiger Brocken, mit den modularen Frameworks geht es schneller.

EDIT:

Der (ein) Crash ist ne Rekursion:

```
#0  0x00007f0a0b534d85 in QQuickItem::mapToScene (this=<optimized out>, point=...) at items/qquickitem.cpp:7065

#1  0x00007f0a0cfae005 in PlasmaQuick::DialogPrivate::mainItemContainsPosition (this=0x21f33b0, point=...)

    at /var/tmp/portage/kde-frameworks/plasma-5.6.0/work/plasma-framework-5.6.0/src/plasmaquick/dialog.cpp:615

#2  0x00007f0a0cfaffeb in PlasmaQuick::Dialog::event (this=0x21f1d40, event=0x7fffe37cf728)

    at /var/tmp/portage/kde-frameworks/plasma-5.6.0/work/plasma-framework-5.6.0/src/plasmaquick/dialog.cpp:1047

#3  0x00007f0a097f79b9 in QApplicationPrivate::notify_helper (this=<optimized out>, receiver=0x21f1d40, e=0x7fffe37cf728) at kernel/qapplication.cpp:3722

#4  0x00007f0a097fb406 in QApplication::notify (this=<optimized out>, receiver=<optimized out>, e=<optimized out>) at kernel/qapplication.cpp:3164

#5  0x00007f0a08deacd4 in QCoreApplication::notifyInternal (this=0x7fffe3fcc5f8, receiver=0x21f1d40, event=0x7fffe37cf728) at kernel/qcoreapplication.cpp:932

#6  0x00007f0a0cfb00e9 in sendEvent (receiver=0x21f1d40, event=0x0) at /usr/include/qt5/QtCore/qcoreapplication.h:228

#7  PlasmaQuick::Dialog::event (this=0x21f1d40, event=<optimized out>)

    at /var/tmp/portage/kde-frameworks/plasma-5.6.0/work/plasma-framework-5.6.0/src/plasmaquick/dialog.cpp:1054

#8  0x00007f0a097f79b9 in QApplicationPrivate::notify_helper (this=<optimized out>, receiver=0x21f1d40, e=0x7fffe37cfc68) at kernel/qapplication.cpp:3722

#9  0x00007f0a097fb406 in QApplication::notify (this=<optimized out>, receiver=<optimized out>, e=<optimized out>) at kernel/qapplication.cpp:3164

#10 0x00007f0a08deacd4 in QCoreApplication::notifyInternal (this=0x7fffe3fcc5f8, receiver=0x21f1d40, event=0x7fffe37cfc68) at kernel/qcoreapplication.cpp:932

#11 0x00007f0a0cfb00e9 in sendEvent (receiver=0x21f1d40, event=0x0) at /usr/include/qt5/QtCore/qcoreapplication.h:228

#12 PlasmaQuick::Dialog::event (this=0x21f1d40, event=<optimized out>)

    at /var/tmp/portage/kde-frameworks/plasma-5.6.0/work/plasma-framework-5.6.0/src/plasmaquick/dialog.cpp:1054

#13 0x00007f0a097f79b9 in QApplicationPrivate::notify_helper (this=<optimized out>, receiver=0x21f1d40, e=0x7fffe37d01a8) at kernel/qapplication.cpp:3722

#14 0x00007f0a097fb406 in QApplication::notify (this=<optimized out>, receiver=<optimized out>, e=<optimized out>) at kernel/qapplication.cpp:3164

#15 0x00007f0a08deacd4 in QCoreApplication::notifyInternal (this=0x7fffe3fcc5f8, receiver=0x21f1d40, event=0x7fffe37d01a8) at kernel/qcoreapplication.cpp:932

#16 0x00007f0a0cfb00e9 in sendEvent (receiver=0x21f1d40, event=0x0) at /usr/include/qt5/QtCore/qcoreapplication.h:228

#17 PlasmaQuick::Dialog::event (this=0x21f1d40, event=<optimized out>)

    at /var/tmp/portage/kde-frameworks/plasma-5.6.0/work/plasma-framework-5.6.0/src/plasmaquick/dialog.cpp:1054

#18 0x00007f0a097f79b9 in QApplicationPrivate::notify_helper (this=<optimized out>, receiver=0x21f1d40, e=0x7fffe37d06e8) at kernel/qapplication.cpp:3722

#19 0x00007f0a097fb406 in QApplication::notify (this=<optimized out>, receiver=<optimized out>, e=<optimized out>) at kernel/qapplication.cpp:3164

#20 0x00007f0a08deacd4 in QCoreApplication::notifyInternal (this=0x7fffe3fcc5f8, receiver=0x21f1d40, event=0x7fffe37d06e8) at kernel/qcoreapplication.cpp:932

#21 0x00007f0a0cfb00e9 in sendEvent (receiver=0x21f1d40, event=0x0) at /usr/include/qt5/QtCore/qcoreapplication.h:228

#22 PlasmaQuick::Dialog::event (this=0x21f1d40, event=<optimized out>)

    at /var/tmp/portage/kde-frameworks/plasma-5.6.0/work/plasma-framework-5.6.0/src/plasmaquick/dialog.cpp:1054

#23 0x00007f0a097f79b9 in QApplicationPrivate::notify_helper (this=<optimized out>, receiver=0x21f1d40, e=0x7fffe37d0c28) at kernel/qapplication.cpp:3722

#24 0x00007f0a097fb406 in QApplication::notify (this=<optimized out>, receiver=<optimized out>, e=<optimized out>) at kernel/qapplication.cpp:3164

#25 0x00007f0a08deacd4 in QCoreApplication::notifyInternal (this=0x7fffe3fcc5f8, receiver=0x21f1d40, event=0x7fffe37d0c28) at kernel/qcoreapplication.cpp:932

#26 0x00007f0a0cfb00e9 in sendEvent (receiver=0x21f1d40, event=0x0) at /usr/include/qt5/QtCore/qcoreapplication.h:228

#27 PlasmaQuick::Dialog::event (this=0x21f1d40, event=<optimized out>)

    at /var/tmp/portage/kde-frameworks/plasma-5.6.0/work/plasma-framework-5.6.0/src/plasmaquick/dialog.cpp:1054

#28 0x00007f0a097f79b9 in QApplicationPrivate::notify_helper (this=<optimized out>, receiver=0x21f1d40, e=0x7fffe37d1168) at kernel/qapplication.cpp:3722

#29 0x00007f0a097fb406 in QApplication::notify (this=<optimized out>, receiver=<optimized out>, e=<optimized out>) at kernel/qapplication.cpp:3164

#30 0x00007f0a08deacd4 in QCoreApplication::notifyInternal (this=0x7fffe3fcc5f8, receiver=0x21f1d40, event=0x7fffe37d1168) at kernel/qcoreapplication.cpp:932

#31 0x00007f0a0cfb00e9 in sendEvent (receiver=0x21f1d40, event=0x0) at /usr/include/qt5/QtCore/qcoreapplication.h:228
```

Hab dazu diesen bug gefunden, aber der ist gefixt...Last edited by franzf on Mon Feb 09, 2015 12:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Mein Bi-Annual kde-Test läuft. Das crasht ja ganz schön heftig oft... Und in der Bedienung zickt es auch oft rum.

 Also ich habe derzeit die Live-Version in einer VM, da ist alles hübsch stabil.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Z.B. die Aktivitäten-Übersicht (Meta+Q) aufmachen, mit der Maus drüberfahren -> es zieht die Einträge herum (drag'n drop) als hätte ich geklickt, hab ich aber nicht. Löst sich manchmal nachdem ich irgendwo ins Aktivitäten-Fenster klicke. Oft aber nicht. Selbes Problem auch mit "Miniprogramme hinzufügen".

 Die Probleme habe ich nicht. Auch wenn meine Aktivitätenanzeige nun etwas schräg ausschaut, nachdem ich das mal ausprobiert habe. Das scheint in der Live_Version (5.7) wohl behoben zu sein.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Die beiden Fenster (Aktivitäten, Miniprogramme) gehen manchmal auch auf der anderen Bildschirmseite auf was ziemlich irritiert.

 Die gehen bei mir immer links auf, selbst wenn die Maus auf der anderen Seite ist... Kann man das vielleicht irgendwo konfigurieren? Wenn der Mauszeiger rechts ist, hätte ich die Listen schon auch gerne dort.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Das K-Menü kommt auch öfters nicht hoch, da kann ich clicken was ich will...

 Scheint auch behoben zu sein.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Auf "automatisch" gestellte Systray-Komponenten zeigen sich nicht von selbst an, z.B. die Geräteüberwachung. USB-Stick einstecken -> nichts passiert. Irgendwo in den tray clicken -> Geräteüberwachung wird sichtbar.

 Das funktioniert bei mir garnicht. VMware sagt, der USB-Stick ist angeschlossen, KDE sagt es gäbe kein Gerät. (Aber ich glaube, dass das mit USB3 auch nicht geht... Kann also sein, dass KDE da gerade nichts für kann.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Und die "Ex-Cashew" macht ihr Menü HINTER sichtbaren Fenstern auf. Sehr praktisch...

 Was ist denn die Ex-Cashew? Dieses komische "..." Dingens? Wenn ja, dann wurde das wohl auch behoben. Wenn neben den Fenstern Platz ist, wird das Aktivitätenfenster (also diese Windows-artige Leiste) neben den Fenstern angezeigt, ansonsten wirds drübergemalt.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Überhaupt flackert der Desktop oft. Besonders schlimm ist es mit EGL als kwin backend. GLX macht es deutlich besser, aber gut ist es noch lange nicht.

 Scheint auch behoben zu sein, oder es ist ein Treiberproblem? Bei mir läuft alles hübsch flott und ohne Geflacker.

Scale Method: Accurate

Rendering Backend: OpenGL 3.1

OpenGL Interface: EGL

Also die 5.6 version scheint da wohl noch viele Mängel zu haben. Die Live in Richtung 5.7 bietet da wohl eine Menge Fehlerbereinigungen.

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob KF5 dieses Jahr noch Produktionsreif wird. Denn unterm Strich gefällt mir das Ganze sehr gut. Obwohl in einer Minimal-VM bei mir, läuft der ganze Spass äußerst flott und Reaktionsschnell. Und das neue "Breeze" gefällt mir, gut, dass ist nun wirklich Geschmackssache, weit besser als Oxygen.

----------

## franzf

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Also ich habe derzeit die Live-Version in einer VM, da ist alles hübsch stabil.

 

Ich hab nen link zu nem kde bugreport in meinem obigen Post eingefügt. Der ist zwar gefixt, aber der Crash ist genau an der selben Stelle.

 *Quote:*   

> Die gehen bei mir immer links auf, selbst wenn die Maus auf der anderen Seite ist... Kann man das vielleicht irgendwo konfigurieren? Wenn der Mauszeiger rechts ist, hätte ich die Listen schon auch gerne dort.

 

Sehr schön!

Ich hatte jetzt auch schon ein paarmal den Fall, dass sich die Plasma Dialoge an nem normalen Fenster andocken   :Shocked: 

 *Quote:*   

> Das funktioniert bei mir garnicht. VMware sagt, der USB-Stick ist angeschlossen, KDE sagt es gäbe kein Gerät. (Aber ich glaube, dass das mit USB3 auch nicht geht... Kann also sein, dass KDE da gerade nichts für kann.

 

Geräte werden bei mir sehrwohl angezeigt. Nur kommt das Benachrichtigungsfenster nicht hoch und das Icon versteckt sich immernoch als  inaktiv hinter dem Ausklapp-Pfeil '^'. Klicken in den Tray und das Icon wird "active". Ich habs jetzt mit ner DVD probiert, und da geht es...

 *Quote:*   

> Was ist denn die Ex-Cashew? Dieses komische "..." Dingens? Wenn ja, dann wurde das wohl auch behoben. Wenn neben den Fenstern Platz ist, wird das Aktivitätenfenster (also diese Windows-artige Leiste) neben den Fenstern angezeigt, ansonsten wirds drübergemalt.

 

Ja, dieses "Burger-Menu-icon", wie es wohl genannt wird. Schön dass es mit 5.7/5.3 zu gehen scheint.

Insgesamt schön zu lesen, dass sich in Richtung Stabilität so einiges getan hat. Qt-5.4.1 scheint auch eine Bugs gefixt zu haben. Bin mal gespannt  :Smile: 

Ach ja, vielleicht kannst du das noch ausprobieren. Ich verwende urxvt, hab mir dazu in meiner .Xresources ein schönes color-scheme eingerichtet (Schau dir von dem mal goyo+limelight an - kleiner vim-Tip). Irgend eine kde-Komponente scheint aber den *.background-Eintrag zu vermurksen, das ist jetzt weiß statt angenehm dunkel. Die Fonts passen, demnach wird die .Xresources auch geladen. Erst nach manuellem Laden (xrdb ~/.Xresources) passt der Hintergrund... SEHR Merkwürdig  :Sad:  ("Anwenden auf Nicht-kde-Programme" in systemsettings->colors ist bereits deaktiviert)

----------

## Yamakuzure

Was mir garnicht passt ist SDDM. Das ist ja sowas von lahmarschig! Oder muss man das Teil jetzt doch (endlich) für qt5 bauen?

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Das funktioniert bei mir garnicht. VMware sagt, der USB-Stick ist angeschlossen, KDE sagt es gäbe kein Gerät. (Aber ich glaube, dass das mit USB3 auch nicht geht... Kann also sein, dass KDE da gerade nichts für kann. 
> 
> Geräte werden bei mir sehrwohl angezeigt. Nur kommt das Benachrichtigungsfenster nicht hoch und das Icon versteckt sich immernoch als  inaktiv hinter dem Ausklapp-Pfeil '^'. Klicken in den Tray und das Icon wird "active". Ich habs jetzt mit ner DVD probiert, und da geht es...

 Nein, da steht einfach nichts drin. 

Ich muss mal schauen, ob in dmesg überhaupt was ankommt. Wenn nein, ist wohl meine Konfiguration vermurkst.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ach ja, vielleicht kannst du das noch ausprobieren. Ich verwende urxvt, hab mir dazu in meiner .Xresources ein schönes color-scheme eingerichtet (Schau dir von dem mal goyo+limelight an - kleiner vim-Tip). Irgend eine kde-Komponente scheint aber den *.background-Eintrag zu vermurksen, das ist jetzt weiß statt angenehm dunkel. Die Fonts passen, demnach wird die .Xresources auch geladen. Erst nach manuellem Laden (xrdb ~/.Xresources) passt der Hintergrund... SEHR Merkwürdig  ("Anwenden auf Nicht-kde-Programme" in systemsettings->colors ist bereits deaktiviert)

 das muss ich morgen ausprobieren. In meiner Win7 VM laufen gerade höchst wichtige (*husthust*) Updates für Micrdoof Office. Wenn ich den Kram nicht beruflich bräuchte...

----------

## franzf

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Was mir garnicht passt ist SDDM. Das ist ja sowas von lahmarschig! Oder muss man das Teil jetzt doch (endlich) für qt5 bauen?
> 
>  *franzf wrote:*    *Quote:*   Das funktioniert bei mir garnicht. VMware sagt, der USB-Stick ist angeschlossen, KDE sagt es gäbe kein Gerät. (Aber ich glaube, dass das mit USB3 auch nicht geht... Kann also sein, dass KDE da gerade nichts für kann. 
> 
> Geräte werden bei mir sehrwohl angezeigt. Nur kommt das Benachrichtigungsfenster nicht hoch und das Icon versteckt sich immernoch als  inaktiv hinter dem Ausklapp-Pfeil '^'. Klicken in den Tray und das Icon wird "active". Ich habs jetzt mit ner DVD probiert, und da geht es... Nein, da steht einfach nichts drin. 
> ...

 

Jetzt scheint es zu gehen xD

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=342444

Ich habe gaaanz oft den bug reproduziert (plasmashell gecrasht) danach ging das mit dem USBstick plötzlich... Da sagt einer crashes seien zu nichts gut  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Ach ja, vielleicht kannst du das noch ausprobieren. Ich verwende urxvt, hab mir dazu in meiner .Xresources ein schönes color-scheme eingerichtet (Schau dir von dem mal goyo+limelight an - kleiner vim-Tip). Irgend eine kde-Komponente scheint aber den *.background-Eintrag zu vermurksen, das ist jetzt weiß statt angenehm dunkel. Die Fonts passen, demnach wird die .Xresources auch geladen. Erst nach manuellem Laden (xrdb ~/.Xresources) passt der Hintergrund... SEHR Merkwürdig  ("Anwenden auf Nicht-kde-Programme" in systemsettings->colors ist bereits deaktiviert) das muss ich morgen ausprobieren. In meiner Win7 VM laufen gerade höchst wichtige (*husthust*) Updates für Micrdoof Office. Wenn ich den Kram nicht beruflich bräuchte...

 

Ich bin einer Lösung auf der Spur:

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=325736

Das Problem besteht nur, wenn du einzelne Teile deiner .Xresources auslagerst und per #include einbindest. Wahrscheinlich liegt es am relativen Pfad - mag ich aber nicht ändern  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

@Yamakuzure: Ja, sddm gibt es nur noch mit qt5. Alle älteren Versionen sind aus dem portage entfernt. Bei mir läuft der echt gut.

Und bei mir ist es absolut stabil. Hab noch keine Crash gehabt.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> @Yamakuzure: Ja, sddm gibt es nur noch mit qt5. Alle älteren Versionen sind aus dem portage entfernt. Bei mir läuft der echt gut.
> 
> Und bei mir ist es absolut stabil. Hab noch keine Crash gehabt.

 Crash hatte ich auch nicht. Maus und Tastatur, sowie Eingaben und Klicks sind nur quälend langsam!

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also das mit dem Crash bezog sich jetzt nicht auf sddm sondern auf die Erfahrungen von franzf. Und der sddm läuft bei mir super ohne Ende. Ist eigentlich mein liebster *dm, wenn er denn nicht Qt5 benötigen würde. Für ein Kde4 installiere ich mir das ganze Paket auch nicht nur deswegen. Hast du den aktuellen (weil du ja etwas wegen Qt5 sagtest)?

Wenn der lahmt, dann klemmt es bei dir woanders. Hast ihn ja immer in einer VM, wenn ich das bislang richtig verstanden habe. Nativ ist der sddm einfach super.Last edited by Klaus Meier on Thu Feb 12, 2015 9:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> [...]Maus und Tastatur, sowie Eingaben und Klicks sind nur quälend langsam!

  Ja, hatte ich bei sddm auch mal - hier lag es an der Grafik (eselect opengl war nicht mehr passend gesetzt).

Ansonsten schau auch mal ob es hilft, wie im ebuild mit erwähnt, deinen sddm-User in die video Gruppe mit aufzunehmen.

Sollte normal gut und flink funktionieren :)

----------

## ManfredB

Entschuldigt bitte, wenn ich vielleicht etwas dumm frage:

1. Klaus Meier: "Du kopierst dir den entsprechenden Teil der /usr/portage/package.mask in deine /etc/portage/pacakge.mask"

Ich habe kein /usr/portage/package.mask gefunden.

2. franzf: "Geht mit neueren portage versionen doch viel einfacher:

Code:	

dev-qt/*:5"

Das funktioniert nicht -  jedenfalls habe ich es probiert ohne Erfolg.

Manfred

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ups, also zum einen war das ein Schreibfehler von mir. Die Datei heißt: "/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask".

Und zum anderen, du musst weder Qt5 noch framework unmaskieren, sie sind beide nicht mehr maskiert. Ich habe die Anleitung ja auch dahingehend geändert. Deshalb ist es überflüssig zu schauen, warum der Tip von franzf nicht funktioniert. Aber eigentlich hat er dir den Hinweis ja schon gegeben: "Neuere Versionen von Portage" sollte dir sagen, warum es nicht geht...

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo Klaus Meier,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Reaktion, das hat mir doch nun weitergeholfen.

Schönen Sonntag noch und Grüsse von

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Nun bin ich doch etwas verwirrt.

layman erstellt keine make.conf, sodaß ein Link in /etc/portage/make.conf nicht möglich ist.

Hat das etwas mit den neuesten portage-Versionen zu tun, die Probleme mit sync haben?

Ich verstehe diese neuen Regeln nicht. 

Doch nach genauem Studium konnte ich das Problem lösen.

Gruß

ManfredLast edited by ManfredB on Sun Feb 15, 2015 9:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Dazu gibt es doch eine News. Emerge sagt dir nach dem Syncen, wenn es da etwas Neues gibt. Diese sollte man dann mit

```
eselect news read
```

lesen.

Eine Anleitung, was man tun soll, findest du hier: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Portage/Sync

----------

## ManfredB

Makefile:104: recipe for target ´keys-ssl.c´ failed Error 1 

Was hat das bloß zu bedeuten? net-wireless/crda scheitert mit dieser Error-Meldung.

Ich weiß nun nicht mehr weiter, denn kde-frameworks-5.7 stolpert immer wieder über diesen Fehler.

Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich da machen kann?

Danke im voraus.

Manfred

----------

## Josef.95

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Makefile:104: recipe for target ´keys-ssl.c´ failed Error 1
> 
> Was hat das bloß zu bedeuten? net-wireless/crda scheitert mit dieser Error-Meldung.

 

Hallo Manfred,

vermutlich stolperst du über Bug 538920 

Versuche mal ob der Workaround 

```
emerge -av1 =dev-lang/swig-3.0.4 m2crypto net-wireless/crda
```

 zunächst weiterhilft.

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo josef95!

Genau das wars, jetzt gehts weiter.

Vielen Dank für diese Hilfe und

schönen Nachmittag noch.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Nächster Punkt:

Kann es sein, daß die xorg-driver Probleme mit xorg-server-1.17?

Hier geht es um virtualbox-Treiber. Leider ist der neueste Treiber noch nicht da: 4.3.22.

Der 4.3.20er funktioniert nicht.

recipe for target all oder all-recursive failed

(auch bei man-db erscheinen solche Meldungen)

Ist da wohl wieder ein Bug?

Gruß

ManfredLast edited by ManfredB on Mon Feb 16, 2015 9:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also zum einen wäre weiter Hinweise nützlich.  Z.B., ob du auf Stable oder Testing bist. Nicht jeder Treiber funktioniert mit jedem Kernel.

Aber was hat das jetzt mit KDE zu tun? Das ist doch eine ganz andere Geschichte. Wenn da bei dir etwas nicht funktioniert, dann poste das doch bitte separat.

----------

## ManfredB

Stimmt. es hat hier nichts zu suchen.

Tut mir leid, daß ich das übersehen habe.

Darauf werde ich nun genauer achten.

Gruß

Manfred

P.S. ich fahre testing, also nicht stable

----------

## Yamakuzure

@ManfredB: Noch zwei Kleinigkeiten:Bitte benutze die [code]-Tags, undbitte kopiere die Fehlermeldung, nicht das Ergebnis. "Recipe for foo.o failed" ist nicht die Fehlermeldung, die steht weiter oben.Vielen Dank und viel Spaß noch!

----------

## ManfredB

Nun, was soll man davon halten:

In /var/lib/layman/kde/profiles findet sich kde-plasma-5.2.1

Also habe ich - wie üblich 5.2.1. demaskiert.

Doch wenn ich nun 

```
emerge -avu @kde-plasma
```

 eingebe,

dann werden zwar die neuen Pakete angeboten, aber sie sind nicht vorhanden,

will sagen, sie werden nicht gefunden.

Da war wohl nach layman -S etwas zu schnell etwas Neues angeboten,

ohne schon zu bestehen?

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## franzf

Damit die aktualisierten Pakete zeitnah angeboten werden können müssen Distributionen (und damit auch Gentoo) vorarbeiten. Speziell Releases von Desktopumgebungen, die relativ viele Pakete einschließen, sind komplizierter.

Wie das am Ende genau FUNKTIONIERT (bekommen die Maintainer der Distris Zugang zu vorab geschusterten Tarballs? Ziehen die sich zum Testen eigene Snapshots von als "Release" getaggten commits?... k.A.) weiß ich nicht. Jedenfalls gilt: Ist es noch nicht veröffentlicht klappt es nicht  :Wink:  Ob es veröffentlicht ist bekommst du über die Mailing lists/Newsfeeds mit - oder du "pollst" http://ftp.kde.org/stable/plasma/  :Wink:  Und da gibt es noch kein 5.2.1

----------

## Klaus Meier

Du kannst ja 5.2.0 nutzen. Die sind weiterhin vorhanden.

Overlays sind halt zur Entwicklung. Da sind die Sachen drin, an denen noch etwas gemacht werden muss. Sei es KDE5, welches noch kein KDE4 vollständig ersetzen kann oder Probleme auf Seiten der Paketierung. Wer Overlays nutzt, muss damit leben. Wenn es problemlos funktioniert, dann ist es im Portage.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> @Yamakuzure: Ja, sddm gibt es nur noch mit qt5. Alle älteren Versionen sind aus dem portage entfernt. Bei mir läuft der echt gut.
> 
> Und bei mir ist es absolut stabil. Hab noch keine Crash gehabt.

 Ein bischen hervorgeholt aus aktuellem Anlass.

Ich habe mal wieder sddm-9999 auf meinem Laptop installiert. Die Performance ist grausam. Egal welches Theme ich verwende, allein das Umschalten der User dauert mehrere Sekunden. Es gibt nur US-Englisch, und die beiden Drop Downs öffnen sich nach einem Klick auch erst nach zwei bis drei Sekunden.

Ich verdächtige gerade qtdeclarative und qtgui. Ich habe beide mit "gles2" USE-Flag gebaut und qtgui zusätzlich mit "kms".

Wie sind sie bei dir gebaut?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Bei sddm verwende ich Version 0.11.0. Flutscht super. Ja, mit der Sprache ist das etwas seltsam. Das steht erst auf Englisch, wenn ich mich dann einlogge, dann springt das auf Deutsch um. Also was ich anklicke ist sofort da. Ich hab ein Laptop mit Intel Grafik. Wo ich einen vergleichbaren Effekt habe, das ist Grub. Wenn ich den im Grafikmodus laufe lasse, dann ist alles quälend langsam. Früher war das nicht der Fall. Kann aber nicht mehr sagen, was da genau war, weil ich den eher nicht nutze.

gles2 und kms habe ich nicht gesetzt. Warum setzt du denn gles? Das wird doch in erster Linie bei Smartphones verwendet.

----------

## dekoding

macht es sin wen man QT5 haben möchte die

```
>=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.6:4 

>=dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6:4 

>=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6:4 

>=dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.6:4 

>=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.6:4 

>=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.6:4 

>=dev-qt/designer-4.8.6:4 

>=dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.6:4 

>=dev-qt/qtmultimedia-4.8.6:4 

>=dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6:4 

>=dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.6:4 

>=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6:4 

>=dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6:4 

>=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6:4
```

zu löschen ? wenn nein wie mache ich das dies auch funktioniert ?, weil es ist langsam schon traurig das manche Anwendungen QT5 benötigen ..

----------

## Klaus Meier

QT5 ist im Portage und nicht mehr maskiert. Wenn du QT5 nutzen willst, dann brauchst du gar nichts machen.

Außerdem, dass, was du da im Code angegeben hast, wo steht das denn bei dir?

----------

## dekoding

ahm QT5 ist im Portage????  wen ich emerge -s qt5 an gebe steht da nix drinnen ? =)

Diese meldung habe ich erhalten in dem ich layman als -a qt  und -s qt geschrieben habe

```
emerge --ask @qt5-essentials @qt5-addons

```

 -> http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Qt/Qt5

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das liegt daran, dass im Portage nichts qt5 heißt. Die heißen z.B. dev-qt/qtcore-5.4.0. In diesem Namen kommt kein qt5 vor.

Das Overlay qt brauchst du für qt5 nicht mehr.Last edited by Klaus Meier on Sun Feb 22, 2015 9:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dekoding

ahhh okay also dev-qt/qtcore-5.4.0 heißt dies nun =) 

nun bin ich wieder etwas schlauer danke

aber komischweiße ->

```
merge -s dev-qt/qtcore-5.4.0

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : dev-qt/qtcore-5.4.0 ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]

gentoo # emerge -s dev-qt/qtcore-5

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : dev-qt/qtcore-5 ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]

gentoo # emerge -s dev-qt/qtcore

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : dev-qt/qtcore ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]
```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Probiere es doch mal mit emerge -s qtcore. Oder cd /usr/portage/dev-qt/qtcore/ und dann ls -l  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Irgendwie willst du es nicht finden  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dekoding

AHHHH *lacht sich schlapp*   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

```
dev-qt/qtcore

      Latest version available: 5.4.0

      Size of files: 45.029 KiB

      Homepage:      https://www.qt.io/ https://qt-project.org/

      Description:   Cross-platform application development framework

      License:       || ( LGPL-2.1 LGPL-3 )
```

----------

## dekoding

komischerweise bekomme ich dennoch blocks

```
[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

```

----------

## dekoding

hmm naja wiedem auch sei bei mir will es wohl nicht =)

```
sudo emerge qtcore-5.4.0.ebuild

Passwort:

*** emerging by path is broken and may not always work!!!

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ~] dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102  USE="-qt5 {-test}" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libpcre-8.35  USE="pcre16*" 

[ebuild  NS   ~] dev-qt/qtcore-5.4.0 [4.8.5-r2] USE="icu -debug -systemd {-test}" 

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtmultimedia-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtmultimedia-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qttest-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qttest-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/designer-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/designer-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5-r2:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl] required by (kde-base/ksnapshot-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl] required by (sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-4.6.3:4 required by (dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt-0.9.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl] required by (kde-base/kde-l10n-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl] required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3-r1:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl] required by (sys-block/partitionmanager-1.1.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtcore:4 required by (app-misc/strigi-0.7.8:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtcore:4 required by (dev-libs/libattica-0.4.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtcore:4 required by (media-libs/phonon-vlc-0.8.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl] required by (kde-base/khelpcenter-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl] required by (kde-base/katepart-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtcore:4 required by (app-text/poppler-0.26.5:0/46::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtcore:4 required by (media-libs/phonon-4.8.3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-4.6.0:4 required by (media-video/vlc-2.1.2:0/5-7::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl] required by (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl] required by (kde-base/libkcddb-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5:4[qt3support,ssl] required by (kde-base/kdesu-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtcore:4[debug?] (dev-qt/qtcore:4) required by (app-crypt/qca-2.0.3-r1:2/2::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtcore:4[glib] required by (sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.112.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=,qt3support=] (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug,qt3support]) required by (dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=,qt3support=] (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug,qt3support]) required by (dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=,qt3support=] (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug,qt3support]) required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=,ssl] (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug,ssl]) required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=,glib=,qt3support=] (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug,glib,qt3support]) required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5-r3:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=,qt3support] (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug,qt3support]) required by (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/qtmultimedia-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5:4[qt3support] required by (kde-base/katepart-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5:4[qt3support] required by (kde-base/kde-l10n-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5:4[qt3support] required by (kde-base/khelpcenter-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5:4[qt3support] required by (sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5:4[qt3support] required by (kde-base/libkcddb-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5:4[qt3support] required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3-r1:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5:4[qt3support] required by (kde-base/ksnapshot-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5:4[qt3support] required by (kde-base/kdesu-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5:4[qt3support] required by (sys-block/partitionmanager-1.1.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5:4[qt3support] required by (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=,qt3support=] (~dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug,qt3support]) required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=,qt3support] (~dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug,qt3support]) required by (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/ksnapshot-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3-r1:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdesu-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4 required by (sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/katepart-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kde-l10n-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/libkcddb-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4 required by (sys-block/partitionmanager-1.1.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/khelpcenter-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4 required by (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5[accessibility=,aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5[accessibility,-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3-r1:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=,qt3support=] (~dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug,qt3support]) required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-qt/qtmultimedia-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtmultimedia-4.8.5:4 required by (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdesu-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3-r1:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/ksnapshot-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/katepart-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4 required by (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/khelpcenter-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4 required by (sys-block/partitionmanager-1.1.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/libkcddb-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kde-l10n-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4 required by (sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-qt/qtchooser required by (dev-qt/qtcore-5.4.0:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4[-phonon] required by (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4[-phonon] required by (kde-base/khelpcenter-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4[-phonon] required by (kde-base/katepart-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4[-phonon] required by (kde-base/libkcddb-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4[-phonon] required by (kde-base/kde-l10n-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4[-phonon] required by (sys-block/partitionmanager-1.1.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4[-phonon] required by (sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4[-phonon] required by (kde-base/kdesu-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4[-phonon] required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3-r1:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4[-phonon] required by (kde-base/ksnapshot-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4[accessibility] required by (kde-base/khelpcenter-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4[accessibility] required by (kde-base/kde-l10n-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4[accessibility] required by (sys-block/partitionmanager-1.1.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4[accessibility] required by (kde-base/katepart-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4[accessibility] required by (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4[accessibility] required by (kde-base/kdesu-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4[accessibility] required by (kde-base/ksnapshot-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4[accessibility] required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3-r1:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4[accessibility] required by (kde-base/libkcddb-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4[accessibility] required by (sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5-r3:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5[accessibility=,aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5[accessibility,-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kde-l10n-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/libkcddb-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/katepart-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/khelpcenter-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5:4 required by (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5:4 required by (sys-block/partitionmanager-1.1.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/ksnapshot-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3-r1:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdesu-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5:4 required by (sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5-r3:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5-r3:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-qt/qtgui:4 required by (media-libs/phonon-4.8.3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.6.0:4 required by (media-video/vlc-2.1.2:0/5-7::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5:4[accessibility,dbus(+)] required by (kde-base/kdesu-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5:4[accessibility,dbus(+)] required by (kde-base/ksnapshot-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtgui:4 required by (media-libs/phonon-vlc-0.8.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5:4[accessibility,dbus(+)] required by (kde-base/katepart-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5:4[accessibility,dbus(+)] required by (sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.6.3:4 required by (dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt-0.9.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtgui:4[glib] required by (sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.112.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5:4[accessibility,dbus(+)] required by (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5:4[accessibility,dbus(+)] required by (kde-base/khelpcenter-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtgui:4 required by (app-text/poppler-0.26.5:0/46::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5:4[accessibility,dbus(+)] required by (sys-block/partitionmanager-1.1.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5:4[accessibility,dbus(+)] required by (kde-base/kde-l10n-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtgui:4 required by (app-misc/strigi-0.7.8:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5:4[accessibility,dbus(+)] required by (kde-base/libkcddb-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.4.1:4 required by (app-crypt/pinentry-0.9.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5:4[accessibility,dbus(+)] required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3-r1:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[accessibility=,aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[accessibility,-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=,glib=,qt3support] (~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug,glib,qt3support]) required by (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5-r2:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=,egl=,qt3support=] (~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug,-egl,qt3support]) required by (dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[accessibility=,aqua=,debug=,qt3support=] (~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[accessibility,-aqua,-debug,qt3support]) required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[accessibility=,aqua=,debug=,qt3support] (~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[accessibility,-aqua,-debug,qt3support]) required by (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/qtmultimedia-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3-r1:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/ksnapshot-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.6.3:4 required by (dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt-0.9.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4 required by (sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3-r1:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/khelpcenter-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtdbus:4 required by (app-misc/strigi-0.7.8:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/katepart-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/libkcddb-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4 required by (sys-block/partitionmanager-1.1.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtdbus:4 required by (sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.112.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4 required by (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdesu-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtdbus:4 required by (media-libs/phonon-4.8.3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kde-l10n-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4 required by (sys-block/partitionmanager-1.1.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kde-l10n-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/khelpcenter-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4 required by (sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/libkcddb-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3-r1:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/ksnapshot-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/katepart-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdesu-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4 required by (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by dev-qt/qtcore-5.4.0

# required by qtcore-5.4.0.ebuild (argument)

=dev-libs/libpcre-8.35 pcre16

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring

CONFIG_PROTECT). Carefully examine the list of proposed changes,

paying special attention to mask or.....
```

wobei ich aber WM: herbstluftwm verwende ..

----------

## Klaus Meier

Kannst du mir sagen, was du überhaupt vorhast? Qt5 ist eine Bibliothek. Die kann man nicht nicht sehen und nicht anfassen. Und die musst du auch nicht manuell kompilieren. Anwendungen, die Qt5 benötigen, die binden sie von alleine ein.

----------

## dekoding

komisch komisch .. wen dies angeblich automatisch gehen solle .. warum jammert dann ein client von tox herum das er qt5 haben möchte ? .. ich musste umweichen auf utox ...

und das nit mal bei utox sondern auch wen ich auch das neue plasma haben möchte jammert der rum *fg*.

----------

## Josef.95

 *dekoding wrote:*   

> ..jammert der rum

  Sorry nein, dass ist kein herumjammern - portage sagt dir doch klipp und klar warum es so nicht geht.

Versuche die emerge Ausgabe des Blocks mal zu lesen und zu verstehen, dann ist es eigentlich ganz einfach :)

```
[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[...]
```

Damit ist ein wenig anders formuliert in etwa gemeint das dev-qt/qtchooser (welches von Qr5 benötigt wird) nicht gleichzeitig mit dev-qt/qtscript in kleinerer Version als 4.8.6 installiert werden kann.

Beachte das kleine "<" vor der Angabe, damit ist gemeint "kleiner als wie Version"

Sprich mit =dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6 sollte es funktionieren.

Zusammenfassend:

Wenn du Qt5 (welches dev-qt/qtchooser benötigt) installieren möchtest, dann musst du deine schon installierten Qt4 Pakete auf mindestens Version 4.8.6 freischalten. Und das nicht nur für das eine Paket, sondern für alle installierten oder noch benötigten Qt4 Pakete.

Viel deutlicher kann emerge es dir gar nicht mitteilen - du müsstest es nur lesen :)

----------

## Josef.95

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> [...] So, und jetzt kommt der Hammer: Es gibt demnächst ein Profil "plasma", welches schon mal die Flags so setzt, dass die Blocks weg sind. Dann dürfte es wesentlich leichter werden, es zu installieren und testen.

 

Ja, die neuen Profile sind mittlerweile auch schon im Tree vorhanden - sie sind nur noch nicht via eselect sichtbar (da es noch keine Dokumentation dazu gibt)

Sie sollten aber schon gut nutzbar sein  :Smile: 

(zum testen kann man den make.profile Symlink manuell setzen)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hei Danke für den Tip, hab schon die ganze Zeit nach gesucht...

----------

## Klaus Meier

@dekoding: Es gibt bei Gentoo Stable und Testing. Wenn du Qt5 und Qt4 gleichzeitig installiert haben willst, dann muss Qt4 in der Version 4.8.6 vorliegen. Wenn du auf Stable bist, dann hast du aber Version 4.8.5. Das heißt, du musst die entsprechenden Pakete von Qt4 in die /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords eintragen.

Also z.B.:  =dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r1 **

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> Also z.B.: =dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r1 **

 

Da die Version auf den meisten Architekturen  ein ~ Keyword hat sollten die beiden Sternchen nicht nötig sein.

=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r1

reicht.

Schau zb auch via 

```
eshowkw dev-qt/qtcore
```

----------

## dekoding

mhh langsam verstehe ich das nun, es ist ja kein meister von denn himmel gefallen ^^. ich werde eure tips und infos zugleich mal probieren recht herzlichen dank an euch.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Kein Problem. Nett fragen kannst du so viel wie du willst.

----------

## dekoding

hmm ich bin wohl doch etwas doof ..  er meint immer wieder

wen ich auf 4.8.6 möchte das er das 

```
[ebuild  N    ~] dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102  USE="-qt5 {-test}"
```

mit installieren will und dies wird ja für 4.8.6 geblockt oder mach ich denn irgendwas falsch oder bin ich einfach nur dumm ..

```
udo emerge qtcore-4.8.6-r1.ebuild

Passwort:

*** emerging by path is broken and may not always work!!!

Calculating dependencies /

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for qtcore-4.8.6-r1.ebuild

... done!

[ebuild  N    ~] dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102  USE="-qt5 {-test}" 

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r1 [4.8.5-r2] ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N    ~] dev-qt/qttranslations-4.8.6-r1  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6-r1 [4.8.5] ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r1 [4.8.5-r3] ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1 [4.8.5] ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1 [4.8.5] ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qttest-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qttest-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/designer-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/designer-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtmultimedia-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtmultimedia-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

```

oder muss man das aderst machen ?

und wen ich die /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords ans chau ist da nix drinnen auser =dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r1 **

und klar wen ich ein update machen will spuckt er warnungen aus. *nachdenklich wird* gentoo mag mich wohl nicht xD

----------

## Klaus Meier

Du musst alle Pakte von qt, die kleiner als 4.8.6 sind, in die package.accept_keywords eintragen.

----------

## dekoding

```
=dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5 **

=dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5 **

=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5 **

=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5 **

=dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.5 **

=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5 **

=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5 **

=dev-qt/designer-4.8.5 **

=dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5 **

=dev-qt/qtmultimedia-4.8.5 **

=dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5 **

=dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.5 **

=dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5 **

=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5 **

```

habe ich in die liste /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords eingetragen

und dennoch macht der update diese meldung

```
sudo emerge --update --newuse --deep @world

Calculating dependencies... done!

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

dev-qt/qtcore:4

  (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug,qt3support] required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                         

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug,glib,qt3support] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5-r3:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                              

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug,qt3support] required by (dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                         

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug] required by (dev-qt/qtmultimedia-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^              

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug,qt3support] required by (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                         

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug] required by (dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^              

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug,qt3support] required by (dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                         

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug] required by (dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^              

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug] required by (dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^              

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug,ssl] required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                  

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug] required by (dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^              

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug] required by (dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^              

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug] required by (dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^              

dev-qt/qtsql:4

  (dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    ~dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug,qt3support] required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^             ^^^^^                         

    ~dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug,qt3support] required by (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^             ^^^^^                         

dev-qt/qt3support:4

  (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    ~dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5[accessibility,-aqua,-debug] required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^                            

    ~dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug] required by (dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^              

    ~dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5-r3:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^              

dev-qt/qtscript:4

  (dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    ~dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug] required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^                ^^^^^              

    ~dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug] required by (dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^                ^^^^^              

    ~dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5-r3:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^                ^^^^^              

dev-qt/qtgui:4

  (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug] required by (dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^             ^^^^^              

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug,-egl,qt3support] required by (dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^             ^^^^^                              

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug,glib,qt3support] required by (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5-r2:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^             ^^^^^                              

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[accessibility,-aqua,-debug] required by (dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^             ^^^^^                            

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[accessibility,-aqua,-debug,qt3support] required by (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^             ^^^^^                                       

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug] required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^             ^^^^^              

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[accessibility,-aqua,-debug,qt3support] required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^             ^^^^^                                       

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug] required by (dev-qt/qtmultimedia-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^             ^^^^^              

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system
```

und beim

```
sudo emerge qtcore-4.8.6-r1.ebuild
```

 das selbe wie vorhin

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hab gerade nicht viel Zeit. Nur zur letzten Zeile:

Du brauchst qtcore nicht manuell installieren, Das machen die Anwendungen selber, die es benötigen. Und wenn du eine bestimmte Version installieren willst, dann lautet der Befehl:

```
emerge =qtcore-4.8.6-r1
```

Also ohne das ebuild hinten und wenn du eine bestimmte Version angibst, dann mus da ein "=" davor.

----------

## dekoding

okay also nach deiner anletung habe ich nun dies hier gemacht

```
sudo emerge =qtcore-4.8.6-r1

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ~] dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102  USE="-qt5 {-test}" 

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r1 [4.8.5-r2] ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N    ~] dev-qt/qttranslations-4.8.6-r1  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6-r1 [4.8.5] ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r1 [4.8.5-r3] ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1 [4.8.5] ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1 [4.8.5] ABI_X86="(64%*) -32% (-x32)" 

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtmultimedia-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtmultimedia-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qttest-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qttest-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/designer-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/designer-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-qt/qtgui:4

  (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6[accessibility=,aqua=,debug=,qt3support,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

  (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5-r3:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                

    (and 7 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qt3support:4

  (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                  ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

  (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5-r3:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^                                                                                                                                

    (and 2 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qtsql:4

  (dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,qt3support,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

  (dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=,qt3support] required by (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                             

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qtcore:4

  (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r1 (Argument)

    (and 5 more with the same problem)

  (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5-r2:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] required by (dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

    (and 12 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qtscript:4

  (dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

  (dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5-r3:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^                ^^^^^                                                                                                                                

    (and 2 more with the same problem)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/ksnapshot-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3-r1:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdesu-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4 required by (sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/katepart-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kde-l10n-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/libkcddb-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4 required by (sys-block/partitionmanager-1.1.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/khelpcenter-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4 required by (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5[accessibility=,aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5[accessibility,-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3-r1:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=,qt3support=] (~dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug,qt3support]) required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-qt/qtmultimedia-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtmultimedia-4.8.5:4 required by (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdesu-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3-r1:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/ksnapshot-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/katepart-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4 required by (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/khelpcenter-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4 required by (sys-block/partitionmanager-1.1.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/libkcddb-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kde-l10n-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4 required by (sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-qt/qtchooser required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-qt/qtchooser required by (dev-qt/qttranslations-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-qt/qtchooser required by (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-qt/qtchooser required by (dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-qt/qtchooser required by (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-qt/qtchooser required by (dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4[-phonon] required by (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4[-phonon] required by (kde-base/khelpcenter-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4[-phonon] required by (kde-base/katepart-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4[-phonon] required by (kde-base/libkcddb-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4[-phonon] required by (kde-base/kde-l10n-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4[-phonon] required by (sys-block/partitionmanager-1.1.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4[-phonon] required by (sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4[-phonon] required by (kde-base/kdesu-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4[-phonon] required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3-r1:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/designer-4.8.5:4[-phonon] required by (kde-base/ksnapshot-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3-r1:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/ksnapshot-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.6.3:4 required by (dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt-0.9.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4 required by (sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3-r1:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/khelpcenter-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtdbus:4 required by (app-misc/strigi-0.7.8:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/katepart-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/libkcddb-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4 required by (sys-block/partitionmanager-1.1.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtdbus:4 required by (sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.112.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4 required by (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdesu-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtdbus:4 required by (media-libs/phonon-4.8.3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kde-l10n-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4 required by (sys-block/partitionmanager-1.1.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kde-l10n-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/khelpcenter-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4 required by (sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/libkcddb-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.14.3-r1:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/ksnapshot-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/katepart-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4 required by (kde-base/kdesu-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4 required by (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

nun zeigt er mir an bezüglich kde-base  okay ich könnte nun unmerge kde-bae/* machen da ich ja kein kde habe nur dann würden sicher Komplikationen auf treten beim emerge --depclean

----------

## Josef.95

 *dekoding wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtmultimedia-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtmultimedia-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102) 
> ```
> ...

 

Hehe, versuche die Zeile bitte mal zu verstehen.

Eine kleinere Version als wie =dev-qt/qtmultimedia-4.8.6 geht nicht mit dev-qt/qtchooser

Sprich du benötigst mindesten Version =dev-qt/qtmultimedia-4.8.6

In deiner /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords hast du aber

=dev-qt/qtmultimedia-4.8.5 ** 

stehen.

Nochmals, du bzw dev-qt/qtchooser benötigst aber mindestens Version qtmultimedia-4.8.6 oder höher.

Sprich du müsstest die Version

=dev-qt/qtmultimedia-4.8.6-r1

freischalten.

Verfahre mit den anderen benötigten (aktuell noch geblockten) Qt4 Paketen ebenso.

Und lasse bitte die beiden Sternchen "**" weg, die werden nicht benötigt.

----------

## schmidicom

Wie ich gerade sehe ist Qt 5.4.1 im Portage-Tree angkommen, ist damit der drap-an-drop Bug von dem man online öfters liest nun behoben?

----------

## ManfredB

Ich habe wieder einmal ein Problem:

Wenn ich layman -S eingebe, kommt folgende Antwort:

```
layman -S

 * Fetching remote list...

 * Fetch Ok

 * Syncing selected overlay(s)...

 * Running Git... # ( cd /var/lib/layman/kde  && /usr/bin/git pull )

Aktualisiere e56bb16..f7375c1

error: Your local changes to the following files would be overwritten by merge:

        Documentation/package.accept_keywords/kde-frameworks-5.6.keywords

Please, commit your changes or stash them before you can merge.

Aborting

 * Failure result returned from Git

 * 

 * Errors:

 * ------

 * Failed to sync overlay "kde".

 * Error was: Syncing overlay "kde" returned status 1!

 * db.sync()

 * 

 * CLI: Errors occurred processing action sync_all

 * 

 * Errors:

 * ------

 * Failed to sync overlay "kde".

 * Error was: Syncing overlay "kde" returned status 1!

 * db.sync()

```

Was hat das zu bedeuten?

Danke im voraus für Hinweise oder Hilfe

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## franzf

Du hast wohl das keywordfile "package.accept_keywords/kde-frameworks-5.6.keywords " bearbeitet.

Meine Vermutung: Das war keine "direkte" Aktion. Du hast wahrscheinlich einen Symlink in deinem /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords angelegt und dann diesen Link bearbeitet.

Lösung:

* Gehe nach /var/lib/layman/kde

* Führe dort "git diff" aus

* Die geänderten Zeilen (wahrscheinlich sind die nur hinzugefügt - solche mit nem "+" am Anfang) kopierst du in ein neues File unter /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/ (die + und - am Zeilenanfang NICHT mit übertragen! Das sind Indikatoren für die Änderungen: "-" -> alte Version "+" -> neue Version)

* Wenn du deine Änderungen in dem neuen file abgespeichert hast führe in /var/lib/layman/kde "git stash" aus. Das setzt deine lokalen Änderungen zurück.

Jetzt sollte der sync wieder funktionieren.

----------

## ManfredB

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe: es hat geklappt!

Nun funktioniert layman -S wieder.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> gles2 und kms habe ich nicht gesetzt. Warum setzt du denn gles? Das wird doch in erster Linie bei Smartphones verwendet.

 gles2 wird für kms benötigt, welches [K]ernel [M]ode [S]etting für den Full Screen Modus verwendet. Außerdem bauen diverse Pakete (wie kwin) nicht für Wayland ohne gles Unterstützung.

...hmmm... da das mit Wayland wohl noch sehr viel länger dauern wird, als gehofft, schmeiße ich mal alles an GLES und KMS raus...

Irgendwie ist das aber auch sehr inkonsistent:

kwin benötigt GLES für Wayland.

mesa benötigt EGL für Wayland.

qtgui:5 benötigt sowohl EGL als auch GLES2 für KMS.

Das passt doch irgendwie nicht zusammen.

... na toll. Ich darf nebst qtgui (wusste ich ja schon) auch gtk+-3 neu bauen. Halleluja!

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich bin nicht auf den live-Versionen und da tut sich mit wayland sowieso noch nichts. Man hofft ja, es ins kwin 5..3 zu integrieren. Hast du es schon in den live-Versionen? Ansonsten kannst du eh solange warten. Es geht ja erst mal um deinen Stress mit sddm.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Also an GLES/KSM lag es nicht. SDDM ist lahm wie eh und je. Es dauert fast exakt eine Sekunde, bevor die User umschalten oder die Menüs augehen. Naja, ich versuche es wohl ein andernmal.

(Mit Wayland, also echt und ohne X, geht noch nichts.)

----------

## Blaine

@Yamakuzure

Meine Probleme mit sddm waren gelöst, nachdem ich den user "sddm" in die Gruppe "video" aufgenommen hatte.

Siehe hier: https://github.com/sddm/sddm#installation

```
usermod sddm -G video -a
```

Vielleicht hilfts ja auch bei Dir.

Grüsse

----------

## Josef.95

Ich hatte Yamakuzure hier auch schon mal auf die sddm video Gruppe hingewiesen, hat er vermutlich elegant übersehen  :Wink: 

----------

## Blaine

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Ich hatte Yamakuzure hier auch schon mal auf die sddm video Gruppe hingewiesen, hat er vermutlich elegant übersehen ;)

 

Danke Josef. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es Dein Kommentar war, von dem ich ursprünglich die Idee hatte. Ich konnte mich aber nicht mehr erinnern und bin dann bei Google auf die sddm-Seite auf Github gestossen.

Grüsse

----------

## ManfredB

Hat sich heute erledigt!

Neues Problem: kde-frameworks/kjs läßt sich nicht emergen.

In der build.log wird etas von KF5DocTools geschrieben, da fehlt wohl etwas bei cmake.

Die ganze build.log kann ich hier nicht bringen, weil ich noch keinen Desktop habe.

Version von kde-frameworks: 5.8.0

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Ich hatte Yamakuzure hier auch schon mal auf die sddm video Gruppe hingewiesen, hat er vermutlich elegant übersehen 

 Nein, das stand in der einfo nach dem Installieren von sddm drin und wurde von mir prompt erledgt.  :Wink:  Daran liegt es nicht, und seit dem habe ich auch keine zeit mehr zum ausprobieren gehabt.

Siehe:

```
 ~ $ grep -i sddm /etc/group

video:x:27:root,sed,sddm,inventory,jed,boinc

phcusers:x:998:sed,inventory,sddm

vglusers:x:666:sed,inventory,sddm

sddm:x:993:
```

----------

## franzf

@Yamakuzure: Kannst du mal den Patch probieren: (gegen qtgui:5)

```
--- src/plugins/platforms/xcb/qglxintegration.cpp.org   2015-03-18 07:38:33.012880213 +0100

+++ src/plugins/platforms/xcb/qglxintegration.cpp       2015-03-18 07:40:30.435872289 +0100

@@ -618,7 +618,7 @@

 // a fundamental flaw with multithreaded access to xcb, but mesa doesn't. The blacklist should be

 // reevaluated once that patch is released in some version of xcb.

 static const char *qglx_threadedgl_blacklist_vendor[] = {

-    "Mesa Project and SGI",                // QTCREATORBUG-10875 (crash in creator)

+//    "Mesa Project and SGI",                // QTCREATORBUG-10875 (crash in creator)

                                            // QTBUG-34492 (flickering in fullscreen)

                                            // QTBUG-38221

     0

```

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *franzf wrote:*   

> @Yamakuzure: Kannst du mal den Patch probieren: (gegen qtgui:5)
> 
> ```
> --- src/plugins/platforms/xcb/qglxintegration.cpp.org   2015-03-18 07:38:33.012880213 +0100
> 
> ...

 Ah, ich habe es gelöst. Schuld war wohl die Live-Version. Ich habe ein "Downgrade" auf die Version 0.11.0 gemacht, und jetzt flutscht sddm.

Wahrscheinlich gibt es im Live build jede Menge debugging Zeugs (o.Ä.) das in der Release Version (natürlich) rausgenommen ist.

Die Live-Version hatte ich ursprünglich mal gewählt, als es nur die Version 0.7.0 (oder 0.8.0?) im Portage Baum gab, und mit der hatte ich an anderer Stelle Schwierigkeiten. Genau erinnere ich das nicht mehr.

----------

## franzf

Probieren kannst du den Patch trotzdem. Ich hab ihn hier jetzt einige Tage am Laufen, ohne dass neue Probleme aufgetaucht wären. Dafür behebt er aber einige nervige Probleme, z.B. hatte ich keinen unbeabsichtigten "Drag" mehr, das flickern ist weg. Man braucht auch keine Angst haben, libxcb-1.11 hat den erwähnten Commit (seit August 2.14), das ist bei Gentoo stable.

Ich denke ich werde anregen, Threaded Mesa für qtgui:5 (in Gentoo) anzumachen.

----------

## schmidicom

Falls jemand noch einen weiteren Grund sucht den neuen KDE auszuprobieren oder schon jetzt umzusteigen hier wäre einer:

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=324975

Denn wie es aussieht wird dieser, für mich zumindest, überaus lästige Bug in der 4er Version wohl nicht mehr gefixt...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Die Hoffnung, dass bei KDE4 noch irgend etwas gefixt wird, die habe ich schon lange aufgegeben. 4.14 war doch eigentlich die bug-release, die nichts weiter als Bugs gebracht hat. Die es in 4.13 nicht gab. Ich sage nur Kmail.

----------

## ManfredB

Ein weiteres Problem:

kde-apps/kcontrol is blocking kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.2.2

seltsamerweise auch plasma-desktop-5.2.1

Daher läßt sich kde-apps/kde-apps-meta nicht installieren,

denn kcontrol kann nicht ausgeschlossen werden.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Josef.95

ManfredB,

ja, das scheint so beabsichtigt zu sein. Schau warum kcontrol überhaupt benötigt wird (zb via "emerge -avc kcontrol" oder sofern noch nicht installiert maskiere kcontrol).

kde-apps-meta-14.12.3 würde hier kein kcontrol mit installieren wollen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich musste in der package.use folgendes setzen, damit es bei mir durchlief:

```
kde-apps/kdebase-runtime-meta minimal

kde-apps/kde-l10n minimal

kde-apps/kdebase-kioslaves:4 minimal
```

Ich denke, das sollte dein Problem lösen.

----------

## Josef.95

Ah ja, oder wie schon mal empfohlen ein plasma Profil nutzen - dann sind die minimal UseFlags schon vom Profil her gesetzt :)

Schaut dazu auch im https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/KDE/Plasma_5_upgrade

----------

## Klaus Meier

Danke Josef, muss ich gleich mal schauen, kannte ich bislang noch nicht. Aber diese Einträge habe ich auch mit dem Plasma-Profil gebraucht. Kann natürlich sein, dass sich da etwas geändert hat, seit dem ich es das erste Mal aktiviert habe.

Aber der erwähnte Block sieht mir ganz danach aus.

Und nein, dieser Wiki-Eintrag ist auch nicht so der Hammer. Source irgendwas am Ende der make.conf ist schon seit ein paar Tagen nicht mehr so ganz aktuell. qt5 muss man auch schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr unmaskieren. Und die Einträge mit dem minimal brauche ich immer noch. Da hat sich nichts geändert.

----------

## Josef.95

Klaus Meier,

ja ok, der Plasma_5_Upgrade Artikel ist noch längst nicht fertig - es ist eher ein erster Anfang.

Beachte das dort von einem stable System ausgegangen wird - sprich der layman source Eintrag und auch das qt5 UseFlag demaskieren ist so wie im Wiki beschrieben schon ok :)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Nun ja, also zum einen, warum sollte man von Stable ausgehen, wenn man etwas Experimentelles nutzen will? Das passt für mich einfach  nicht zusammen. Wer kein Testing will, was will der mit Overlays? Und ja, ich habe mir Dinge hart erarbeitet. Habe wochenlang irgend etwas mit irgend welchen Flags kompiliert, bis es bis mir lief. Man muss immer noch massiv etwas in der package.use setzen. Auch mit dem Plasma Profil. Das ist für mich auch kein Problem. Aber darauf sollte so ein Artikel eingehen.

Diese minimal sind nun mal nötig, sonst geht nichts. Und das sollte man vielleicht im Profil oder im Wiki berücksichtigen. Sonst hätte es ja das Posting von ManfredB nicht gegeben.

----------

## franzf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Das passt für mich einfach  nicht zusammen. Wer kein Testing will, was will der mit Overlays?

 

Meinst du das wirklich so konsequent wie du es vorträgst?

Gründe für Overlays gibt es nämlich viele. Manche devs fügen Paketen nette Erweiterungen hinzu (danke mv!). Oder es sind ambitionierte Projekte wie proaudio, die halt auch einiges patchen (müssen). Oder es gibt mal (wieder) keinen offiziellen Maintainer, so dass ebuilds zwangsläufig in Overlays verwaltet werden müssen. Und das ist manchmal durchaus komplex, also nicht mit nem einfachen ebuild-kopieren ins eigene lokale overlay getan.

----------

## Josef.95

Klaus,

wie gesagt, der Wiki-Artikel ist noch längst nicht fertig - es ist ein erster Anfang..

Ich denke kein Wiki Artikel geht davon aus das man global testing setzt - das tut normal niemand.

Schau doch auch mal ins plasma Profil rein

Zb 

```
# Allow certain KDE 4 components to be coinstalled with Plasma 5          

<dev-util/kdevelop-4.8.0 -gdbui                                           

kde-base/baloo minimal                                                    

kde-base/kactivities minimal                                              

kde-base/kde-meta minimal                                                 

kde-base/kdeartwork-meta minimal                                          

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves minimal                                        

kde-base/kdebase-meta minimal                                             

kde-base/kdebase-runtime-meta minimal
```

 (Auszug)

Oder auch zum qt5 Use mask 

```
# until Qt5 is stable

qt5
```

 (Auszug)

usw

----------

## mv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> warum sollte man von Stable ausgehen, wenn man etwas Experimentelles nutzen will?

 

Weil man vielleicht nur in bestimmten Bereichen etwas Experimentelles will. Gerade bei Desktops will man vielleicht gerade mal nur die neuen Spielereien probieren, ohne deswegen zu riskieren, sein gesamtes rechtliches System instabil zu machen. Oder noch wichtiger: Da unstable Pakete wesentlich häufiger Version-Bumps erfahren, will man nicht unbedingt die Compilationsrate verdrei- oder vierfachen, nur weil man eine Spielerei vorzeitig testen will.

----------

## mv

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Manche devs fügen Paketen nette Erweiterungen hinzu (danke mv!)

 

Schmeicheleien höre ich natürlich immer gerne  :Wink: 

(Allerdings muss ich korrigieren: Ich bin kein (Gentoo) dev; ohne intensives IRC geht das nicht, und dafür habe ich schlichtweg keine Zeit. Zum Glück gibt es Remote-Maintainen und Overlays.)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Klar, so weit so gut. Aber warum werden dann die Punkte, die absolut wesentlich sind, ohne die gar nichts geht, egal ob Stable oder Testing, nicht erwähnt? Ich habe es hier doch mal vor geraumer Zeit zusammengeschrieben, was man so braucht, um es ans Laufen zu bekommen.

----------

## ManfredB

Nun muß ich doch berichten, was ich angestellt habe.

1. Immer wieder kam in der build.log von plasma-desktop-5.2.2 etwas von cmake,

was ich nicht verstanden habe.

Heute habe ich wieder layman -S und emerge --sync laufen lassen, dann emerge -avuDN world.

Dabei kam die Meldung: cmake hat falsche Einstellung: qt4/qt5 - nur eines von beiden.

Ich habe mich für qt4 entschieden, dann konnte ich cmake re-emergen.

2. Mein Versuch, plasma-desktop zu installieren, scheiterte erneut, ich habe die sehr lange

Darstellung durchlaufen lassen, am Ende wurde ein Konflikt aufgezeigt, der knetattach betrifft.

Und zwar unter /usr/share/doc/HTML/en eine png u.a. - die habe ich einfach gelöscht,

um zu sehen, was dann passiert.

Und siehe da: nun wurde plasma-desktop ohne weitere Fehlermeldung installiert.

Fazit:

Zwar lassen sich nicht alle Blocks und sonstige Fehler so ohne weiteres auflösen,

aber in diesem Falle war genaues Hinschauen doch die Lösung.

Danke für die Diskussion über mein ursprüngliches Problem, kcontrol betreffend.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wenn es ohne irgendwelche Probleme perfekt laufen würde, dann wäre es nicht mehr in einem Overlay. Wer so etwas nutzt muss sich darüber im klaren sein, dass da noch Handarbeit gefragt ist.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Die Hoffnung, dass bei KDE4 noch irgend etwas gefixt wird, die habe ich schon lange aufgegeben. 4.14 war doch eigentlich die bug-release, die nichts weiter als Bugs gebracht hat. Die es in 4.13 nicht gab. Ich sage nur Kmail.

 Aus reiner Neugier: Was ist denn mit kmail?

Ich benutze das seit Jahren, und hatte noch *nie* Probleme. (Außer ein Mal, weil ich zu faul war, die Migrationsanleitung zu lesen.)

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass gerade bei mir, der hoffnungslos stable/keyworded/masked vermischt, alles immer so reibungslos läuft Dazu habe ich Krempel aus 11 Overlays mit drauf, eineige Live Ebuilds, und baue alles mit gcc-4.9.2-r100 aus dem mgorny overlay.

Gut, ich habe nur zwei E-Mail Konten.

Ein Mal POP3 zu GMX, und ein IMAP zu unserem internen Exchange.

Aber nirgends irgendwelche Fehler. (Konfigurationsprobleme meinerseits einmal ausgeschlossen.)

Oder bin ich einfach zu blind einen offensichtlichen Fehler aus reiner Gewohnheit zu sehen? daher meine Frage was denn mit kmail sein soll.

Zu info: Hier ist kmail-4.14.3 installiert. Und das gesamte kde Gedöns habe ich seit kde-4.3 immer auf dem aktuellsten nicht-live Stand.

Einzige Ausnahme: .0-Versionen überspringe ich immer.

Zu dem Bug 324975: Das betrifft nur PulseAudio mit experimentellem Phonon und VLC-Backend? Tolle Regression.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Wenn es ohne irgendwelche Probleme perfekt laufen würde, dann wäre es nicht mehr in einem Overlay. Wer so etwas nutzt muss sich darüber im klaren sein, dass da noch Handarbeit gefragt ist.

 Nicht unbedingt.

Für viele Dinge gibt es schlicht keine Devs, die es in den Portage Tree übernehmen können.

Und Leute wie ich (oder mv, (falls ich mich mal so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen darf, Martin)) haben einfach nicht die Zeit offizielle Gentoo-Developer zu werden.

Beispiele:

sys-block/zram-init : Die aktuelle Version findest du im mv Overlay. Diese wird, sobald Zeit ist, in den Portage Baum übernommen.

sci-misc/boinc : Die aktuelle Version findest du im seden Overlay. Irgendwann kommts auch in Portage an.

media-libs/allegro : Ebenso. Absolut stabil in der aktuellen Version, aber (noch) nicht in Portage.

sys-fs/squashmount : Absolut Zuverlässig. Aber nur im mv Overlay zu haben.

dev-util/nvidia-cuda-toolkit : Die aktuelle Version läuft seit Jahren problemlos mit gcc-4.9. Aber da nvidia offiziell nur gcc-4.8 unterstützt, kann der Maintainer das unmöglich freipatchen. Das ebuild im seden overlay schon.

app-portage/ufed : Die aktuelle Version lag bei mir 2 Wochen rum, bevor mein Proxy Zeit hatte, diese in den Portage Baum zu integrieren.

Die Live-Ebuilds aus dem Bumblebee Overlay verwende ich seit bald einem Jahr. Ohne Probleme.

net-mail/davmail-bin : Auch aus dem seden Overlay. Verwende ich seit Jahren, und Kalendar hat damit meine Exchange-Kalender bislang nicht zerlegt.

sys-kernel/geek-sources aus dem init6 overlay verwende ich seit Jahren. Ohne Probleme.

app-office/taskcoach ist im seden Overlay version 1.4.2, im Portage Baum: 1.3.40. Steinalt. Ich habe immer die aktuellste Version aus dem Overlay, und noch nie Probleme gehabt.

sys-devel/gcc-4.9.2-r100 : Alternatives ebuild aus dem mgorny overlay. Keine Probleme hier. Seit Monaten.

kde-misc/smooth-tasks-flupp aus dem seden Overlay tut hier schon seit KDE-4.5 seine Dienst.

Du siehst, die Annahme, dass alles, was in einem Overlay steckt, instabil und gefährlich sein muss, kann so nicht ganz stimmen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also Kmail und alles, was mit Kdepim zu tun hat, lief als KDE 4.13 einfach traumhaft. Und beginnend mit KDE 4.14 wollte Kmail einfach keine Mails mehr abrufen. Frag mich jetzt nicht nach Details, das ist schon ein paar Tage her. Mit der Suchfunktion wirst du bestimmt einiges dazu finden. Auf alle Fälle hat KDE 4.14 in seiner ersten Version absolut nichts anderes als Bugs im Vergleich zu 4.13 gebracht.

Um dann in der aktuellen Version genau wieder da zu sein, wo 4.13 schon war. Oder kennst du irgend etwas, was bei 4.14 besser ist, als es bei 4.13 war? Und dafür haben sie drei Versionen gebraucht. Um wieder da zu sein, wo man mal war.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Also Kmail und alles, was mit Kdepim zu tun hat, lief als KDE 4.13 einfach traumhaft. Und beginnend mit KDE 4.14 wollte Kmail einfach keine Mails mehr abrufen. Frag mich jetzt nicht nach Details, das ist schon ein paar Tage her. Mit der Suchfunktion wirst du bestimmt einiges dazu finden. Auf alle Fälle hat KDE 4.14 in seiner ersten Version absolut nichts anderes als Bugs im Vergleich zu 4.13 gebracht.
> 
> Um dann in der aktuellen Version genau wieder da zu sein, wo 4.13 schon war. Oder kennst du irgend etwas, was bei 4.14 besser ist, als es bei 4.13 war? Und dafür haben sie drei Versionen gebraucht. Um wieder da zu sein, wo man mal war.

 Ach da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer!

Ich überspringe die .0 Versionen genau deshalb. Sie machten immer gerne Probleme. Meine Erste war somit 4.14.1.

Und naja, aus dem Stehgreif fällt mir nichts ein, was in 4.14 besser sein sollte als in 4.13. Ist auch schon etwas her.  :Wink: 

Aber was solls, KF5 ist ja immerhin auf einem guten Weg.

Wie stehen da eigentlich die Wetten wann sich ein Umstieg lohnt?  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ok, in Bezug auf die Vergangenheit sind wir uns einig....

In Bezug auf die Zukunft: In 6 Monaten ist es reif für die Hardcorefraktion. In 12 Monaten ist es reif für Testing. Da wird mal wieder viel zu viel Druck gemacht. War bei KDE4 irgend wie das gleiche. Jeder wollte es unbedingt haben und als er es dann hatte, dann sagte er, taugt nichts. Bis das komplett mit KdePim im Testing ist, 12 Monate ab jetzt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Für Plasma habe ich jetzt auch die optimale Lösung gefunden. Bitte nicht das Set installieren, das zieht immer Bluetooth mit rein, egal ob man es will ober nicht. Die Lösung lautet

```
kde-plasma/plasma-meta
```

Damit bekommt man ein vollständiges System.

----------

## ManfredB

Inzwischen ist  kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.2.95 herausgekommen.

Beim Update von 5.2.2 auf 5.2.95 kamen immer wieder Fehler vor,

die Konflikte mit installierten Paketen als Ursache hatten.

Meine Lösung:

emerge --unmerge @kde-plasma

emerge --unmerge kde-apps/kde-l10n

Dann emerge kde-plasma/plasma-meta

und am Ende

emerge kde-apps/kde-l10n

So umgeht man die dauernden Unterbrechungen wegen index-Dateien.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Neue Erfahrung:

KDE-15.04 ist herausgekommen.

Heute will ich updaten (gentoo in VirtualBox),

doch als erstes kommt xf86-video-virtualbox an die Reihe,

die Installation funktioniert nicht, warum, wußte ich bis heute auch nicht.

Da das gesamt Update deshalb zum Scheitern drohte, habe ich gegoogelt

und eine Lösung gefunden: mit gcc-4.8.3 geht es nicht, dafür aber mit 4.9.2.

Also gcc-config -f 2, danach source /etc/profile und schon ließ sich der

Treiber problemlos installieren und das Update läuft durch ohne

Einschränkungen.

Das ist nur ein kleiner Bericht, aber vielleicht nicht ganz unwichtig.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## franzf

Von kde-apps-15.04 gibt es im kde-overlay bisher aber nur den kde4-part. Also (noch) nix kde5  :Wink: 

----------

## ManfredB

Ich habe soeben KDE-15.04 komplett installiert.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also ich hatte bei dem Update gestern so um die 120 Pakete...

----------

## franzf

kde-apps-15.04 ist immer noch ein Mischmasch aus kde4- und kde5-Programmen.

Und mein letztes kde5-Update brachte auch so etwas über 100 Pakete, und ich habe kaum kde-apps installiert. Ist also kein Maßstab.

Ich wollte eigentlich nur sagen (da das hier ein "kde5/plasma5"-Thread ist) dass die kde-apps (aus der Kategorie kde-apps), die es aktuell bei kde zum installieren gibt, immer noch auf kde4 basieren. Mehr nicht  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/1/22238/kde-applications-1504-freigegeben.html

----------

## franzf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> http://www.pro-linux.de/news/1/22238/kde-applications-1504-freigegeben.html

 

https://github.com/gentoo/kde/commit/2388eb7ec1c58813116cf9579063cd5dadd422a1

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

heute habe ich erneut gentoo ~amd64 aufgesetzt in VirtualBox.

kde-frameworks-5.9 und plasma-5.2.2 sind installiert.

Doch nun kommt KDE 15.04.0 an die Reihe.

Wenn ich nun kde-apps/kde-apps-meta eingebe,

wird nicht etwa 15.04.0 angeboten, sondern kde-apps-meta-9999.

Ich habe - wie bisher auch - in /etc/portage/package.unmask

einen Symlink zu kde-apps-15.04.0.

Dennoch gibt es wohl entweder etliche darin aufgeführte Pakete nicht,

oder ich habe etwas falsch gemacht.

Bei allen Versuchen, meta-Pakete zu installieren, werden nur 9999-Pakete angeboten.

Wenn ich zB

emerge -av "=kde-apps/kde-apps-meta-15.04.0"

eingebe, gibt es dazu kein ebuild, wie mir gemeldet wird.

Habe ich etwas falsch gemacht oder hat sich etwas geändert?

Danke im voraus für Tipps

Gruß

Manfred

P.S. Kann es sein, daß eigentlich 14.12.3 zu plasma-5.2.2 gehört und kde-15.04.0 nur als update vorgesehen ist,

nicht aber als alleiniges Installationsmedium?

Wie ich darauf komme? ich habe 14.12.3 auch in package.unmask verlinkt. Und nun kann ich zB kde-apps/kdebase-meta

installieren. Dazu aber werden eine ganze Reihe 15.04.0-Pakete mitinstalliert.

Und kein einziges mal kommt die 9999 mehr vor.

----------

## ManfredB

Folgende Pakete von KDE 14.12.3 werden nicht installiert:

khangman

kwrite: 

```
recipe for target kwrite/libkdeinit5_kwrite.so failed Error1

recipe for target kwrite/CMakeFiles/kdeinit_kwrite.dir/all failed Error 2
```

kate 

cantor: hier nur ein kurzer Auszug bei Error 1

```
recipe für target

`src/backends/R/reserver/cantor_rserver` failed

bei Error 2 recipe for target ´all` failed
```

Ich weiß nicht, warum das so ist, aber vielleichr hat jemand einen Tipp für mich.

Danke im voraus.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Josef.95

@ManfredB

Zitat aus dem #gentoo-kde Channel *Quote:*   

> 27.04 [15:35:45] <glendalough> anyone every see this when building kate-14-12-3 ?  fatal error: KIconLoader: No such file or directory
> 
> 27.04 [15:36:39] <kensington> glendalough: there were some changes in frameworks 5.9 that broke consumers that didn't declare all their dependencies properly
> 
> 27.04 [15:36:55] <glendalough> kensington: ok thank-you
> ...

 

Demnach sollte es sich mit kde-frameworks-5.8.0 vermutlich noch bauen lassen.

Alternativ: Hab ein wenig Geduld bis die angepasste Version verfügbar ist :)

----------

## ManfredB

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.

Dann warte ich ab.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## franzf

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Folgende Pakete von KDE 14.12.3 werden nicht installiert:
> 
> khangman
> 
> kwrite: 
> ...

 

Ich weiß es leider auch nicht, denn bei beiden Ausgaben fehlt der eigentliche Fehler. Das komplette Build log ist in den meisten Fällen besser, wenn man nicht genau weiß wie man den Fehler aus den Ausgaben extrahiert. Du kannst für das log irgend einen online hoster nehmen, z.B. einfach bei pastebin o.Ä. ablegen. Alternativ nen gist bei github.

Das von Josef war gut gemeintes Raten, kann sein dass er richtig liegt.

Mein Raten bei cantor wäre: Bau mal ohne python, also mit USE="-python".

----------

## ManfredB

Heute habe ich es endlich geschafft, ein ganz neues System aufzusetzen.

1. Basis-System (bei der Profilauswahl nicht kde, sondern plasma, nach diesem Link:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/KDE/Plasma_5_upgrade )

2. Nach reboot habe ich erst einmal layman mit USE-Flags ausgestattet und

subversion erst einmal ohne kde, um zuverhindern, daß bei emerge -avuDN world

gleich das normal KDE installiert wird. Dann Installation von layman (sehr zahlreiche zusätzliche Pakete) und die

üblichen Nachfolgebefehle.

3. emerge -avuDN world mit den restlichen Updates des Systems.

4. kde-frameworks-5.8.0 kde-plasma-5.3.0 (5.2.0 gibts nicht mehr)

Problem nur, dass zwei Pakete von plasma sich nicht emergen ließen,

Grund: erwartet wird kde-frameworks-5.9.0.

5. Hier habe ich einfach schon mal die kde-apps-Pakete installiert, die mit 5.9.0 nicht zurechtkamen:

kwrite kate khangman und cantor

6. kde-frameworks-5.8.0 deinstalliert und 5.9.0 installiert, dann ließen sich auch die restlichen plasma-Pakete emergen.

7. Nun ging es an KDE-14.12.3, das sich komplett installieren ließ

8. KDE-15.04.0 als Update ließ sich danach auch problemlos installieren.

Fazit:

Nach X Versuchen, bei denen ich immer wieder wegen der 4 Pakete (unter Nr. 5) scheiterte,

ist das die erste Komplett-Installation mit Erfolg durchgeführt, wenn auch mit etlichen Zusatz-

Schritten, die mehr Zeit benötigten.

Viel Erfolg wünsche ich allen, die sich daranwagen!

Gruß

Manfred

P.S. Gestern habe ich auch eine stable-Version mit layman hinbekommen, und zwar ohne

große Eingriffe.

----------

## ManfredB

Neu:

KDE-15.04.0 ist inzwischen vollständig und mit meta-Paketen ausgestattet,

sodaß nun auch emerge kde-apps/kde-apps-meta funktioniert.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ToeiRei

Das heisst, man kann einen bestehenden KDE4 über Board werfen und auf KF5 umsteigen?

Hat jemand schon einen 'Update-Path' für das Ganze?

lg

Rei

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wie man es am besten installiert, habe ich weiter vorne beschrieben. Ob man es nutzen kann, dass kommt drauf an, welche Programme du brauchst. Also Plasma ist soweit ok, die Kde-Anwendungen auch, bis auf die Pim-Suite. Kmail z.B. habe ich noch nicht ans Laufen bekommen. Die Pim-Suite lässt sich mit -nls übersetzen, man kann da aber nicht starten, sie meckern wegen Akonadi. Bei Ubuntu soll es aber funktionieren. Kmix startet nicht automatisch, musst du jedesmal per Hand starten oder manuell zur Liste der Startprogramme hinzufügen. Die Vorschau in der Ordneransicht funktioniert noch gar nicht. Kdeconnect will noch nicht.

Also von Kde-Anwendungen, die nicht beim Kde dabei sind, sind viele noch nicht portiert. Auf keinen Fall über ein bestehendes Kde drüber installieren, das gibt Blocks ohne Ende. Mach eine Zweitinstallation und schau es dir erst mal in Ruhe an.

----------

## ManfredB

Am Wochenende habe ich eine komplette Neuinstallation durchgeführt:

kde-frameworks-5.10

plasma-5.3.0

KDE-15.04.1

Abgesehen von einigen Einstellungen, die durchgeführt werden mußten,

hat alles wunderbar geklappt.

Die Nutzung ist - wie Klaus Meier schreibt - eingeschränkt,

aber das macht bei mir nichts, denn ich nutze es nur testweise

in VirtualBox.

Übrigens: der neueste Treiber xf86-video-virtualbox-4.3.28 ist

heute schon als Update gekommen, doch der funktioniert nur

mit gcc-4.9.2.

Manfred

----------

## Yamakuzure

So, ich habe letzte Woche mal auf KF 5 aktualisiert. 

Es läuft soweit ganz gut, nur gibt es noch einige Sachen, die mir die Arbeit erschweren, also bin ich zurück auf KDE 4.

Conky "verschwindet" hin und wieder vom Desktop. Kann mit "killall -SIGUSR1 conky" wiederhergestellt werden, aber das ist mir zu nervig. Denn:Alt+Tab lässt gerne mal die Taskleiste verschwinden. Kommt nach mehrmaligem Alt+Tab-Rumgedrücke irgendwann wieder, aber wtf?"Show Desktop" lässt die Fenster gerne nach außen fliegen, nur kommen sie dann manchmal nicht zurück. Wenn zeitgleich dann noch die Taskleiste verschwunden ist, muss man schon wissen, wo das Icon ist.KWallet-5 war nicht in der Lage meinen KWallet-4 Storage zu importieren. Das Passwort wurde nie akzeptiert. (KWallet-4 war wegen kdepim noch drauf)Nur Abmeldung in SDDM, egal ob man "Abmelden", "Herunterfahren" oder "Neustart" anklickt. Toll.Keines der Designs sagt mir so richtig zu. Das neue "Breeze" ist das einzige mit vollständigem Icon-Satz (bei den Anderen fehlen so manche), aber ehrlich, die Breeze-Icons sind sowas von gräßlich hässlich! Ne.Da xembed nicht mehr im SysTray unterstützt wird, fehlen so manche Icons dort. Kann man per Workaround hinbekommen, aber bei davmail (brauche ich für die Arbeit) geht das nicht.diese beiden zusammen ergeben, das man ein Icon, das im gewählten Satz nicht da ist, im SysTray nicht mehr anklicken kann. Der leere Platz ist schlicht tot. (So geschehen mit dem Telepathy Clienten und den Oxygen Icons.)Und noch einige Kleinigkeiten... (Ich will QTCurve!  :Wink: )

Aber ja, das sieht schon sehr toll aus. Nur für die Arbeit ists noch nichts.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Du und sddm, da scheint irgend wo der Hund begraben zu sein. Funktioniert bei mir problemlos. Nutzt du systemd oder sysvinit?

----------

## franzf

@Yamakuzure: QtCurve gibt es doch für kde5: Einfach USE="qt5" anmachen (kde support incl. systemsettings Modul git es nur für kde4)

----------

## Josef.95

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Kmix startet nicht automatisch, musst du jedesmal per Hand starten oder manuell zur Liste der Startprogramme hinzufügen.

  Hm, kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Vermutlich könnte es an dem Zusammenspiel mit pulseaudio liegen (was ich hier nicht mit gebaut habe)?

 *Quote:*   

> Die Vorschau in der Ordneransicht funktioniert noch gar nicht.

  Du meinst im dolphin? Funktioniert hier auch einwandfrei.

 *Quote:*   

> Kdeconnect will noch nicht.

  Hab ich mir grade mal angesehen - funktioniert hier soweit auch schon prima.

```
emerge -pvq kmix dolphin:5 kdeconnect:5

[ebuild   R   ] kde-apps/dolphin-9999  USE="-debug -handbook -semantic-desktop {-test}" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-misc/kdeconnect-9999  USE="-debug {-test}" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-apps/kmix-15.04.1  USE="alsa canberra (-aqua) -debug -handbook -pulseaudio"
```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ja, ich nutze pulseaudio.

Nein, ich meine nicht dolphin, ich meine dieses Plasmoid, welches den Inhalt von einem Ordner auf dem Desktop anzeigt.

ich bin aber auch nicht bei den live-ebuilds. Ich habe plasma 5.3 und die apps in 15.04.1.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Du und sddm, da scheint irgend wo der Hund begraben zu sein. Funktioniert bei mir problemlos. Nutzt du systemd oder sysvinit?

 Ich benutze ganz klassisch und brav openrc. Und unter KDE 4 funktionieren Herunterfahren, Suspend und Neustarten problemlos. *franzf wrote:*   

> @Yamakuzure: QtCurve gibt es doch für kde5: Einfach USE="qt5" anmachen (kde support incl. systemsettings Modul git es nur für kde4)

 Ja. Aber nicht für die Fensterdekorationen.  :Wink:  Für qt5 hatte ich es tatsächlich drin. *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Kmix startet nicht automatisch, musst du jedesmal per Hand starten oder manuell zur Liste der Startprogramme hinzufügen.  Hm, kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Vermutlich könnte es an dem Zusammenspiel mit pulseaudio liegen (was ich hier nicht mit gebaut habe)?

 Also ich musste kmix ein mal von Hand starten, und neu konfigurieren. Nachdem ich den Haken beim Autostart einmal rausgenommen und wieder reingetan hatte, startete kmix immer ganz brav. *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Die Vorschau in der Ordneransicht funktioniert noch gar nicht.  Du meinst im dolphin? Funktioniert hier auch einwandfrei.

 Nicht nur die Vorschau. Meine Icons hatten, egal welche Größe ich für die und/oder den Font eingestellt hatte, immer jede Menge Platz um sich herum, aber zeigten nur zwei Zeilen mit 2-3 Buchstaben an. Sehr k@cke wenn man zwei Mal VMWare Workstation drin hat und zwei mal "VM.Wo." sieht. (Ein mal als root, um über die nvidia Karte zu gehen, falls mein Laptop am Strom hängt, ein Mal als User um die Intel Grafik zu nutzen.)

Achso: Ich habe auch ohne Live-Ebuilds probiert.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> ich bin aber auch nicht bei den live-ebuilds. Ich habe plasma 5.3 und die apps in 15.04.1.

  Ja, die nutze ich auch.

Aber, bei einigen wenigen Paketen für die es zZt noch kein release aus Slot fünf gibt, nutze ich die live-ebuilds (aus Slot 5)

wie zb dolphin:5 und kdeconnect:5

Die lassen sich ja zum Glück einfach im Slot 5 installieren.

 *Quote:*   

> Nein, ich meine nicht dolphin, ich meine dieses Plasmoid, welches den Inhalt von einem Ordner auf dem Desktop anzeigt.

 Ah, du meinst dieses "Folder View Plasmoid", funktioniert hier mit dolphin:5 auch einwandfrei (getestet mit dem breeze dark Theme).

----------

## Josef.95

Was hier bisher noch nicht geht, ist die Rechtschreibprüfung / Rechtschreibkorrektur :-/

```
$ kcmshell5 spellchecking

kf5.kservice.sycoca: Trying to open ksycoca from "/home/josef64/.cache/ksycoca5"                                                                                                                                  

Sonnet: No speller backends available!                                                                                                                                                                            

No language dictionaries for the language: "en"
```

 Falls jemand eine Idee hat wie man so ein "speller backend" bereitstellen kann, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Funktioniert das schon bei jemanden unter gentoo?

----------

## franzf

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Meine Icons hatten, egal welche Größe ich für die und/oder den Font eingestellt hatte, immer jede Menge Platz um sich herum, aber zeigten nur zwei Zeilen mit 2-3 Buchstaben an. Sehr k@cke wenn man zwei Mal VMWare Workstation drin hat und zwei mal "VM.Wo." sieht.

 

Das kann aber auch am Style (QtCurve?) liegen. Der ist für den Delegate zuständig.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*   Meine Icons hatten, egal welche Größe ich für die und/oder den Font eingestellt hatte, immer jede Menge Platz um sich herum, aber zeigten nur zwei Zeilen mit 2-3 Buchstaben an. Sehr k@cke wenn man zwei Mal VMWare Workstation drin hat und zwei mal "VM.Wo." sieht. 
> 
> Das kann aber auch am Style (QtCurve?) liegen. Der ist für den Delegate zuständig.

 QtCurve ist nur für die Fensterelemente zuständig. Fensterdekoration geht noch nicht mit QtCurve. Als Stil hatte ich "Air", "Oxygen", "Breeze" und "Freeze" ausprobiert. sah überall gleich bescheiden aus.

Aber ich habe natürlich auch überall die Version 15.04.1 der kde-apps installiert, auch wenn diese noch Slot 4 hatten. Vielleicht lags irgendwo auch daran?

----------

## franzf

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Was hier bisher noch nicht geht, ist die Rechtschreibprüfung / Rechtschreibkorrektur :-/
> 
> ```
> $ kcmshell5 spellchecking
> 
> ...

 

Evtl. ist das was für dich?

https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/122987/

----------

## franzf

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*    *Yamakuzure wrote:*   Meine Icons hatten, egal welche Größe ich für die und/oder den Font eingestellt hatte, immer jede Menge Platz um sich herum, aber zeigten nur zwei Zeilen mit 2-3 Buchstaben an. Sehr k@cke wenn man zwei Mal VMWare Workstation drin hat und zwei mal "VM.Wo." sieht. 
> 
> Das kann aber auch am Style (QtCurve?) liegen. Der ist für den Delegate zuständig. QtCurve ist nur für die Fensterelemente zuständig. Fensterdekoration geht noch nicht mit QtCurve. Als Stil hatte ich "Air", "Oxygen", "Breeze" und "Freeze" ausprobiert. sah überall gleich bescheiden aus.

 

Hmm... Ich dachte es geht dir um die Icon-Ansicht IM Dateimanager (dolphin) aber dein Kommentar zeht auf die Dekoration ab. Sry, war mir nicht klar...

----------

## Josef.95

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   Was hier bisher noch nicht geht, ist die Rechtschreibprüfung / Rechtschreibkorrektur :-/
> 
> ```
> $ kcmshell5 spellchecking
> 
> ...

 

Ja, Dankeschön :)

Es gibt dazu auch schon Bug 543590

Eine Alternative ist z.Z.t. kde-frameworks/sonnet mit USE=aspell zu nutzen, und bei app-text/aspell dann die gewünschten LINGUAS mit bauen zu lassen.

Damit funktioniert es erst mal einwandfrei :)

danke

/edit: Hat man nun auch erst mal als default USE gesetzt :) --> https://github.com/gentoo/kde/commit/f136e05317d162f986b91389f6bf971c078993b2

----------

## franzf

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Alt+Tab lässt gerne mal die Taskleiste verschwinden. Kommt nach mehrmaligem Alt+Tab-Rumgedrücke irgendwann wieder, aber wtf?

 

Welcher Fensterwechsel-Effekt? Ich hatte das eben nach dem ersten STart auch. Nach dem zweiten war bisher alles OK. Mit Alt+F2 kam die Taskleiste hoch, war aber nicht mehr nutzbar (keine Clicks kamen an)

 *Quote:*   

> "Show Desktop" lässt die Fenster gerne nach außen fliegen, nur kommen sie dann manchmal nicht zurück.

 

Das ist ein kwin-effect. Den kann man ausmachen  :Wink:  Und wenn er nicht funzt (bei mir macht er z.B. gar nix) dann ist das ein bug  :Wink: 

Ich habe das Gefühl die 5.2.95 war stabiler.

Was aber seit dem allerersten plasma5-Start nicht klappt: Wenn bestimmte Plasma-Fenster Focus haben geben sie ihn nach Schließen nicht mehr an das zuletzt aktive Fenster zurück. Activity-Manager ist so ein Kandidat, Ebenso "Miniprogramme hinzufügen" und (ganz doof... übrigens auch in kde4) der Screenlocker.

Ich hab kde5 hier nur installiert, weil ich einige User habe (pflege deren PC), die noch kde4 verwenden und (mir grauts davor) irgendwann nach kde5 migriert werden müssen. Selber bin ich mit awesome glücklich - und ich sehe mich schon nen plasma-Clone in Lua schreiben  :Wink: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*    *franzf wrote:*    *Yamakuzure wrote:*   Meine Icons hatten, egal welche Größe ich für die und/oder den Font eingestellt hatte, immer jede Menge Platz um sich herum, aber zeigten nur zwei Zeilen mit 2-3 Buchstaben an. Sehr k@cke wenn man zwei Mal VMWare Workstation drin hat und zwei mal "VM.Wo." sieht. 
> 
> Das kann aber auch am Style (QtCurve?) liegen. Der ist für den Delegate zuständig. QtCurve ist nur für die Fensterelemente zuständig. Fensterdekoration geht noch nicht mit QtCurve. Als Stil hatte ich "Air", "Oxygen", "Breeze" und "Freeze" ausprobiert. sah überall gleich bescheiden aus. 
> 
> Hmm... Ich dachte es geht dir um die Icon-Ansicht IM Dateimanager (dolphin) aber dein Kommentar zeht auf die Dekoration ab. Sry, war mir nicht klar...

 Ne, in Dolphin waren nur die Breeze-Icons ein graus. Zumindest das Folder-Icon ist viel zu Hell, Verzeichnisse sehen aus, als hätten sie gar kein Icon. (Wer einen sehr Dunklen Farb-Stil bevorzugt, wirds wohl mögen.  :Wink:  )

Es ging mir um das Verzeichnis-Plasmoid, das man auf dem Desktop parken kann um seine ~/Desktop Icons anzuzeigen.

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*   Alt+Tab lässt gerne mal die Taskleiste verschwinden. Kommt nach mehrmaligem Alt+Tab-Rumgedrücke irgendwann wieder, aber wtf? 
> 
> Welcher Fensterwechsel-Effekt? Ich hatte das eben nach dem ersten STart auch. Nach dem zweiten war bisher alles OK. Mit Alt+F2 kam die Taskleiste hoch, war aber nicht mehr nutzbar (keine Clicks kamen an)

 

Ich nutze meist den 3D-Stapel. Den empfinde ich als am bequemsten. (Und sieht cool aus, falls das was zählt.  :Very Happy: )

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   "Show Desktop" lässt die Fenster gerne nach außen fliegen, nur kommen sie dann manchmal nicht zurück. 
> 
> Das ist ein kwin-effect. Den kann man ausmachen  Und wenn er nicht funzt (bei mir macht er z.B. gar nix) dann ist das ein bug 

 Stimmt schon. Das wird am Effekt liegen. (Cooles Teil, das!)

Ehrlich gesagt ist das alles Jammern auf sehr hohem Niveau. KF 5 funktioniert grundsätzlich schon sehr sehr gut, ist unglaublich zackig und präzise. Ich habe (absolut subjektiv) auch das Gefühl gehabt, das der Desktop insgesamt performanter war als KDE 4.

Je nachdem was man braucht und möchte, ist das gesamte KF5 Konstrukt noch nicht ganz reif für den Produktiveinsatz.

Aber wer kdepim und Semantic Desktop nicht braucht, ein eher dunkles Thema verwendet, und auf das Gros der Desktop-Effekte verzichten kann, kann damit schon sicher arbeiten.

P.S. Eine Sache war komisch, vielleicht hatte das noch jemand? Wenn ich in den Systemeinstellungen war, und aus einer Einstellungsseite das "Zurück"-Icon oben links angeklickt habe, hat sich gerne mal DrKonqi gemeldet und mir mitgeteilt, das die Systemeinstellungen abgestürzt seien.

Außerdem war es mir in DrKonqi unmöglich meine Meldung an bestehende Bug-Berichte anzuhängen, der Knopf "Mit Bericht in Verbindung bringen" (oder so ähnlich) tat schlicht nichts. Habt Ihr sowas auch mit KF 5 erlebt?

----------

## franzf

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Es ging mir um das Verzeichnis-Plasmoid, das man auf dem Desktop parken kann um seine ~/Desktop Icons anzuzeigen.

 

Das tut bei mir auch problemlos...

Interessanterweise haben sich die Dateinamen neu angeordnet, wenn ich den Anwendungsstil geändert habe. Wenn du auf Breeze (Anwendungsstil, nicht Plasma-Stil) umstellst, dich neu einloggst, sind die Namen dann alle lesbar?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Kmail habe ich jetzt ans Laufen bekommen. Es spuckt zwar beim ersten Starten jede Menge Fehlermeldungen aus bezüglich Akonadi, aber wenn man die einfach ignoriert und neu startet, dann funktioniert es.

Wo ich noch ein Problem habe, das ist mit Konsole. Sie startet nicht in der gewünschten Größe. Es funktioniert nur, sie manuell auf die passende Größe zu setzen und dann"Größe beim Start wiederherstellen" zu aktivieren.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*   Es ging mir um das Verzeichnis-Plasmoid, das man auf dem Desktop parken kann um seine ~/Desktop Icons anzuzeigen. 
> 
> Das tut bei mir auch problemlos...
> 
> Interessanterweise haben sich die Dateinamen neu angeordnet, wenn ich den Anwendungsstil geändert habe. Wenn du auf Breeze (Anwendungsstil, nicht Plasma-Stil) umstellst, dich neu einloggst, sind die Namen dann alle lesbar?

 Kann ich nicht sagen, da ich KF5 runtergeworfen, und wieder auf KDE 4 gewechselt habe.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Kmail habe ich jetzt ans Laufen bekommen. Es spuckt zwar beim ersten Starten jede Menge Fehlermeldungen aus bezüglich Akonadi, aber wenn man die einfach ignoriert und neu startet, dann funktioniert es.
> 
> Wo ich noch ein Problem habe, das ist mit Konsole. Sie startet nicht in der gewünschten Größe. Es funktioniert nur, sie manuell auf die passende Größe zu setzen und dann"Größe beim Start wiederherstellen" zu aktivieren.

 Nach meinem Wechsel auf KF5, kdepim blieb drauf, funktionierte alles ganz normal weiter. Du hast komplett neu installiert, oder?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ja, ich habe dafür eine eigene Testinstallation. So langsam wird es nutzbar. Aber als ich damit angefangen habe, war das ja absolut nicht der Fall.

----------

## schmidicom

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> So langsam wird es nutzbar.

 

Dieser Meinung scheinen auch andere zu sein, einige Distributionen stellen bereits jetzt Versionen (z.B. openSUSE Tumbleweed) mit KDE Plasma 5 online.

Es nimmt mich schon wunder wann KDE Plasma 5 auch im offiziellen Portage von Gentoo (egal ob maskiert oder nicht) auftauchen wird...

----------

## Yamakuzure

Ich werde es wieder versuchen, wenn plasma-5.4 da ist.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Plasma hat es jetzt ins Portage geschafft. Ist noch maskiert.

----------

## schmidicom

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Plasma hat es jetzt ins Portage geschafft. Ist noch maskiert.

 

Ist es dir aufgefallen? Ziemlich genau ein Jahr nach deiner Frage am Anfang dieser Diskussion ist es im offiziellen Portage angekommen.  :Wink: 

----------

## ManfredB

Updates sind also im Moment nicht möglich, weil kde-plasma-5.3.1 maskiert ist,

auch wenn es längst installiert ist.

Wie lange wird wohl die Maskierung andauern?

layman hat kde-plasma schon gelöscht.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wieso das denn? Einfach den entsprechenden Eintrag aus der /usr/portage/profile/package.mask in die /etc/portage/package,unmask kopieren und alles funzt wie gehabt

----------

## mrueg

Im KDE Overlay gibt es dafür auch schon fertige files.

Siehe z.B.

https://github.com/gentoo/kde/blob/master/Documentation/package.unmask/kde-plasma-5.3

----------

## Klaus Meier

So, ich traue mich. Ich stelle mein Hauptsystem auf Plasma um. Was ich nicht hinbekommen habe ist Kdeconnect. Zeigt mir zwei Ordner im Dolphin an, beide leer. Gibt es da einen Trick? Geht aber per Kabel wunderbar. Man braucht kein kio-mtp mehr, einfach das USE-Flag mtp setzen.

Was unschön ist, Hplip will sich nicht ins Tray integrieren, meckert beim Starten, es sei kein Tray vorhanden. Dropbox genauso, das meckert nicht, ist aber auch nicht vorhanden. Funktioniert aber. Calligra habe ich auch noch nicht hinbekommen, ist aber auch nicht so wichtig. Nutze eh Libreoffice.

----------

## firefly

plasma5 unterstützt kein xembed für try icons mehr:

http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2014/06/where-are-my-systray-icons/

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ja, danke! sni-qt hat bei hplip geholfen. Das Profil plasma ist jetzt auch per eselect auswählbar. Alles noch etwas Bastelei, aber man bekommt es hin.

Alles eine Frage der Anwendungen. Wenn man das, was man braucht, übersetzt bekommt, dann kann man damit leben.

----------

## schmidicom

Ich habe nun endlich auch mal KDE Plasma 5.3.1 auf meinem Rechner zuhause ausprobiert und bis jetzt wäre mir nichts negatives Aufgefallen, vor allem die vorhanden Animationen laufen überraschend stabil und flüssig.

Mein Fazit: Auch wenn es für den Produktiveinsatz möglicherweise noch etwas früh ist so läuft KDE Plasma 5.3 wesentlich besser als anno dazumal KDE 4.3.Last edited by schmidicom on Wed Jun 03, 2015 10:33 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Als Update von meinem bestehenden System wird jetzt Kmix auch automatisch gestartet. Was nicht funktioniert ist mtp. Das klappt in meiner Testinstallation einwandfrei. Hier wird nichts angezeigt. Hatte vor kio-mtp drauf.

Edit: Von einem Update eines bestehenden KDE4 würde ich massiv abraten. Das funktioniert nicht sonderlich gut. Es ist sehr langsam, es passieren seltsame Dinge na und so weiter. Schade. Aber setzt es besser neu auf.

----------

## schmidicom

Ist es normal das einige Pakete von kde-apps/* (aus dem KDE-Overlay) mit kde-plasma/* aus dem offiziellen Portage-Repository einen Block auslösen?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das ist ja das große Problem, warum man da vieles noch nicht ans Laufen bekommt. Lässt sich manchmal mit USE-Flags oder Live-Versionen beseitigen, oftmals leider nicht. An was scheiterst du denn?

Das schrieb ich ja, Plasma ist soweit ok, das Problem sind die Anwendungen.

----------

## schmidicom

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> An was scheiterst du denn?

 

An ein paar Abhängigkeiten von kde-apps/kdebase-meta aber welche das waren kann ich dir jetzt auch nicht mehr sagen da ich keine große Lust hatte mich lange mit diesen Blocks aufzuhalten.

----------

## ManfredB

Einiges von den Problemen habe ich noch im Gedächtnis:

* openssh und openssl - Konflikt

* openssl und qtnetwork sollten -bindist haben

Ich habe einfach openssh unmerged, um diesen Konflikt zu beseitigen.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   An was scheiterst du denn? 
> 
> An ein paar Abhängigkeiten von kde-apps/kdebase-meta aber welche das waren kann ich dir jetzt auch nicht mehr sagen da ich keine große Lust hatte mich lange mit diesen Blocks aufzuhalten.

 

Was du unbedingt brauchst ist folgendes:

```
kde-apps/kdebase-runtime-meta:5 minimal

kde-apps/kdebase-kioslaves:4 minimal
```

Dann geht schon mal das Meiste durch.

----------

## schmidicom

Danke aber bis es ein brauchbarer Satz an kde-apps ins Portage schafft sollte qterminal und möglicherweise auch pcmanfm-qt wohl für das nötigste ausreichend sein.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Von denen, die zum KDE-Paket gehören, funktionieren alle Es gibt doch ein kde-apps:5 Paket. KDE-Pim gehört noch nicht dazu, aber das bekommt man mit USE="-nls" aus dem KDE4 Paket übersetzt. K3B, Amarok, Kdeconnect bekommt man alles übersetzt. Wie ich schon sagte, bis auf Calligra habe ich bislang alles hinbekommen. Werde das jetzt intensiver testen. Ist ja nun mein Hauptsystem.

----------

## Josef.95

@schmidicom

Dein getrolle mit null Imfarmationen hilft doch niemanden weiter.

Ist so einfach nicht reproduzierbar.

```
emerge -pv kde-apps/kdebase-meta

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   #] kde-apps/kdebase-meta-15.04.2:5::kde  USE="-wallpapers" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB
```

 Normal sollte es hier keine (was auch immer für) Blocks geben.

----------

## Josef.95

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Einiges von den Problemen habe ich noch im Gedächtnis:
> 
> * openssh und openssl - Konflikt
> 
> * openssl und qtnetwork sollten -bindist haben
> ...

 

Das hat wahrscheinlich nichts mit plasma-5 zu tun.

Vermutlich ist noch das bindist USE-Flag global in der make.conf gesetzt - nimm das raus und alles wird gut :)

(Oder alternativ: Setze die USE-Flags passend wie benötigt)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Blocks gibt es schon noch wenn man KDE4 und KDE5 mischt. Es nutzt einem ja wenig, sich einen tollen Desktop anzuschauen, auf dem nichts läuft. Da sind die Entwickler der Anwendungen gefragt, diese umzustellen. Ich freue mich schon auf den Tag, an dem man komplett ohne die kde4-Bibliotheken auskommt. Dann dürfte es beim Speicherverbrauch noch einmal richtig knallen...

----------

## schmidicom

@Josef.95

```
...

[ebuild  N    ~] kde-apps/kcontrol-15.04.2:4/15.04::kde  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N    ~] kde-apps/kioclient-15.04.2:4/15.04::kde  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 KiB

[uninstall     ] kde-base/kioclient-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[blocks b      ] kde-base/kioclient ("kde-base/kioclient" is blocking kde-apps/kioclient-15.04.2)

[ebuild  N    ~] kde-apps/kdebase-runtime-meta-15.04.2:5::kde  USE="crash-reporter handbook -minimal -nepomuk" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N    ~] kde-apps/kdebase-meta-15.04.2:5::kde  USE="wallpapers" 0 KiB

[blocks B      ] kde-apps/kcontrol ("kde-apps/kcontrol" is blocking kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.3.1)

[blocks B      ] kde-apps/kdebase-kioslaves:4[-minimal(-)] ("kde-apps/kdebase-kioslaves:4[-minimal(-)]" is blocking kde-plasma/kio-extras-5.3.1)                                                                                                                            

Total: 62 packages (62 new, 1 uninstall), Size of downloads: 102.942 KiB

Conflict: 3 blocks (2 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (kde-apps/kcontrol-15.04.2:4/15.04::kde, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-apps/kcontrol-15.04.2 required by (kde-apps/kdebase-runtime-meta-15.04.2:5/5::kde, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (kde-plasma/kio-extras-5.3.1:5/5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=kde-plasma/kio-extras-5.3.1:5 required by (kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.3.1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-plasma/kio-extras-5.3.1:5 required by (kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.3.1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

  (kde-apps/kdebase-kioslaves-15.04.2:4/15.04::kde, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-apps/kdebase-kioslaves-15.04.2 required by (kde-apps/kdebase-runtime-meta-15.04.2:5/5::kde, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.3.1:5/5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.3.1:5 required by (kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.3.1:5/5::gentoo, installed)
```

Ich hoffe du hast deinen kleinen Anfall genossen...

----------

## Klaus Meier

@schmidicom: Schau doch mal, was ich etwas höher gepostet habe. Da setzt du zweimal minimal und es flutscht.

----------

## schmidicom

Schon klar das sich diese Blocks irgendwie lösen lassen aber zu behaupten es gäbe sie nicht und darauf hin beleidigend zu werden ist schon etwas daneben.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Nun ja, Josef ist halt Josef. Ich hatte ja auch schon meinen Stress mit ihm. Zum Glück nicht in der letzten Zeit  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Aber sich über etwas Beschweren und dann bei Nachfrage zu sagen: Keine Ahnung, ist halt auch nicht optimal. Entweder es interessiert dich und dann haben wir doch die Lösung für dich parat. Oder es interessiert dich nicht, warum erwähnst du es dann?

Ok, ich habe bei der Aussage von Josef auch etwas geschluckt, aber sag jetzt nicht, dass du daran nicht auch etwas Schuld hast.

----------

## Josef.95

Ja sorry, aber anders wäre schmidicom vermutlich nicht zu einer genaueren Aussage zu bewegen gewesen   :Razz: 

schmidicom,

Es liegt wahrscheinlich an dem nicht gesetzten minimal USE-Flag bei kde-apps/kdebase-runtime-meta (wie schon von Klaus Meier erwähnt).

Vermutlich nutzt du kein plasma Profil? Denn dort sollte es normal schon passend mit gesetzt sein. Schau mal im 

```
grep kdebase-runtime-meta /var/repositories/portage/profiles/targets/desktop/plasma/package.use 

kde-base/kdebase-runtime-meta minimal
```

 (Pfad bitte ggf anpassen)

Sprich, mit einem /desktop/plasma Subprofil sollte es wahrscheinlich nicht zu dem Blocks kommen. Magst das mal testen?

----------

## schmidicom

Das Plasmaprofil ist schon gesetzt, deshalb war ich ja verwundert das es trotzdem noch zu solchen Blocks kommt.

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 74  3. Jun 19:25 /etc/portage/make.profile -> ../../usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma/systemd
```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also bei mir muss ich das immer noch manuell angeben. Außer das Profil wurde in den letzten Tagen geändert.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm seltsam, normal sollten die vom Pfofil gesetzen USE-Flags auch genutzt werden.

Habt ihr die eventuell selbst noch igendwo anders gesetzt?

Schaut mal via 

```
grep -R minimal /etc/portage/ /etc/make.conf
```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Sieht bei mir so aus:

```
/etc/portage/package.use:kde-apps/kdebase-runtime-meta:5 minimal

/etc/portage/package.use:kde-apps/kdebase-kioslaves:4 minimal
```

Es wurde hier ja schon öfters gesagt, bei Bugreports habe ich das auch schon mehrfach als Antwort bekommen, es ist aber nicht so. Anfangs musste ich 4x minimal setzen, jetzt nur noch 2x. Aber die immer noch.

----------

## schmidicom

```
/etc/portage/package.use/network:net-nds/openldap minimal

/etc/portage/package.use/kde:kde-apps/kdebase-runtime-meta minimal

/etc/portage/package.use/kde:kde-apps/kdebase-kioslaves minimal

grep: /etc/make.conf: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
```

Und die hier sind auch notwendig, aber nicht im Profil enthalten, um file collisionen bei der Installation zu vermeiden:

```
/etc/portage/package.use/kde:kde-base/kde-l10n -handbook

/etc/portage/package.use/kde:kde-plasma/kde-cli-tools -handbook
```

----------

## Josef.95

Ah ja, im /portage/profiles/targets/desktop/plasma/package.use

ist aktuell

kde-base/kdebase-runtime-meta minimal

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves minimal

gesetzt. Bei euch ging es aber um die Kategorie kde-apps  (nicht kde-base)

hatte ich auch übersehen.

Aber nungut, selber passend setzen sollte möglich sein :)

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /etc/portage/package.use/network:net-nds/openldap minimal
> 
> ...

 

Das mit dem -handbook war ganz früher mal nötig, das brauche ich schon lange nicht mehr.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Als Update von meinem bestehenden System wird jetzt Kmix auch automatisch gestartet. Was nicht funktioniert ist mtp. Das klappt in meiner Testinstallation einwandfrei. Hier wird nichts angezeigt. Hatte vor kio-mtp drauf.
> 
> Edit: Von einem Update eines bestehenden KDE4 würde ich massiv abraten. Das funktioniert nicht sonderlich gut. Es ist sehr langsam, es passieren seltsame Dinge na und so weiter. Schade. Aber setzt es besser neu auf.

 Komisch. Bei mir funktionierte ein Update aus einem bestehenden KDE4 einwandfrei, und der Downgrade danach war auch kein Problem...

Es wäre so schön, wenn es überall gleich funktionieren würde...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das hängt wohl davon ab, was man so alles drauf hatte. Da gab es wohl einen Konflikt mit dem nicht mehr benötigten kio-mtp. Und diese seltsamen Dinge habe ich jetzt auch teilweise auf meiner Testinstallation. Liegt wohl an einem noch nicht vollständigen Update auf die Apps 15.04.02. Und es war total lahm. Als Basis für die nächste Zeit dann doch lieber neu.

----------

## Josef.95

@Klaus Meier,

was ist mit "Aber setzt es besser neu auf." gemeint? Das über Jahre mühevoll aufgebaute System wegschmeissen, und Gentoo neu installieren, oder wie ist das geimeint?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Was sich über die Jahre mühsam gesammelt hat, das sind die Erfahrungen und die Einstellungen. Ich baue da öfters mal was neu, dafür habe ich ja auch eine zweite Installation. Und nun läuft meine Hauptinstallation nicht mehr so richtig. Was solls, Konfigurationsdateien sichern, platt machen, zurückkopieren und warten. Ist doch gar nicht so schlimm, wenn weiß, wie es geht.

Und bei jeder Installation lerne ich dazu, weil ich mich da mit irgend etwas beschäftige, was einem im normalen Betrieb nicht auffällt.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Was sich über die Jahre mühsam gesammelt hat, das sind die Erfahrungen und die Einstellungen. Ich baue da öfters mal was neu, dafür habe ich ja auch eine zweite Installation. Und nun läuft meine Hauptinstallation nicht mehr so richtig. Was solls, Konfigurationsdateien sichern, platt machen, zurückkopieren und warten. Ist doch gar nicht so schlimm, wenn weiß, wie es geht.
> 
> Und bei jeder Installation lerne ich dazu, weil ich mich da mit irgend etwas beschäftige, was einem im normalen Betrieb nicht auffällt.

 

Sorry, nein! Man muss Gentoo wegen solchen Problemen nicht neu aufsetzen. Das ist doch ein riesen Vorteil von Gentoo. Man muss i.d.R. nicht neu aufsetzen und kann sämtliche Probleme ohne Reinstallation der Maschine lösen.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Sieht bei mir so aus:
> 
> ```
> /etc/portage/package.use:kde-apps/kdebase-runtime-meta:5 minimal
> 
> ...

  Die beiden sind nun auch im plasma Profil gesetzt.

Sofern das plasma Profil genutzt wird sollte selbst setzen nun nicht mehr nötig sein.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Na so langsam wird es... Danke! Kmix geht jetzt auch. Da wurde gestern 15.04.2-r1 nachgeliefert, jetzt ist es auch beim ersten Start automatisch da, wie gewohnt. Bis auf die Vorschau auf dem Desktop ist jetzt eigentlich alles da. Was ich noch habe: Die Plasmoids auf dem Desktop flackern ständig, das nervt.

Und mtp treibt mich noch mal in den Wahnsinn. Ich war der Meinung, es würde jetzt ohne kio-mtp funktionieren. Da hatte ich wohl doch ein kio-mtp installiert und wusste es nur nicht mehr. Nutzt das sonst noch jemand und hat Erfahrungen damit? Stabil ist es auch nicht, stürzt öfters ab. Unter Gnome läuft das traumhaft. Gerät einstecken, Ordner geht auf und es läuft.

----------

## schmidicom

Was beim neuen KDE Plasma auch noch nicht so ganz hinhaut sind die Einstellungen für die Ordneransicht der Arbeitsfläche. Stellt man dort ein das die Symbole Rechts und nicht Links angezeigt werden sollen geht diese Einstellung nach einem Abmelden irgendwie verloren.

@Klaus

Bei mir flackern die Plasmoids nicht, oder zumindest ist mir bis jetzt noch nichts dergleichen aufgefallen.

----------

## ManfredB

Wieder ein kleines Problem:

media-player-info-21 vermißt udev, obwohl installiert.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## firefly

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Wieder ein kleines Problem:
> 
> media-player-info-21 vermißt udev, obwohl installiert.

 

Das ebuild hat nur ne abhängigkeit zu >=virtual/udev-208

Dann passt bei dir irgendwas nicht. Für virtual/udev können verschiedenen paketen die bedingung erfüllen

 *Quote:*   

>  !systemd? ( || ( >=sys-fs/udev-208-r1 >=sys-fs/eudev-1.3 ) )
> 
>   systemd? ( >=sys-apps/systemd-208:0 )

 

----------

## ManfredB

Da ich unstable-gentoo habe (~amd64), gibt es kein udev-208.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Klaus Meier

Du brauchst ja auch kein udev in der Version 208 sondern ab. Da steht "größer gleich".

----------

## ManfredB

virtual/udev ist auch installiert.

Problem gelöst:

Ich habe sys-fs/udev erneut emerged.

Da ist mir eine Meldung aufgefallen, die mich stutzig gemacht hat:

```
CONFIG_FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER is set, but don´t be set

```

Sinngemäß wiedergegeben.

Ich habe mir daraufhin die kernel-config angeschaut, dann das,

was bemängelt wurde, geändert und den kernel neu eingerichtet.

Nach reboot wieder

emerge -avuDN world

Und der beschriebene Fehler bei mplayer kam nicht mehr vor.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## schmidicom

Ist heute sonst noch jemand überrascht gewesen das nun auch die alten KDE Packages von kde-base nach kde-apps umgezogen sind?  :Wink: 

Da werden die neuen KDE Application wohl nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen.

----------

## firefly

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Ist heute sonst noch jemand überrascht gewesen das nun auch die alten KDE Packages von kde-base nach kde-apps umgezogen sind? 
> 
> Da werden die neuen KDE Application wohl nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen.

 

Für einige gibt es schon KF5 varianten (z.b. kate) wenn auch aktuell nur im kde overlay

----------

## ManfredB

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *ManfredB wrote:*   Einiges von den Problemen habe ich noch im Gedächtnis:
> 
> * openssh und openssl - Konflikt
> 
> * openssl und qtnetwork sollten -bindist haben
> ...

 

Hallo josef.95!

Der Tipp, aus der make.conf USE-Flag bindist herauszunehmen,

hat mir eine Installation erlaubt, die deutlich weniger Probleme

(Blocks, Unverträglichkeiten usw.) gemacht hat als vorher.

Daher noch einmal vielen Dank für diesen Tipp.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Klaus Meier

Nur mal so ne Frage: Warum hast du denn bindist überhaupt gesetzt? Man muss es setzen, wenn man Binärpakete ausliefert. Ich gehe jetzt nicht davon aus, dass du so etwas tust. Das ist doch ausreichend dokumentiert.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Nur mal so ne Frage: Warum hast du denn bindist überhaupt gesetzt?

   Das hat er wahrscheinlich nicht selbst gesetzt.

Leider scheint ja in der default make.conf die mit den stage3 Archiven ausgeliefert wird immer noch dieses Flag mit drin zu sein - siehe dazu zb auch im Bug 473332

Wenn man da nicht nach schaut gibt es für viele gentoo User meist Probleme.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Nur mal so ne Frage: Warum hast du denn bindist überhaupt gesetzt?   Das hat er wahrscheinlich nicht selbst gesetzt.
> 
> Leider scheint ja in der default make.conf die mit den stage3 Archiven ausgeliefert wird immer noch dieses Flag mit drin zu sein - siehe dazu zb auch im Bug 473332
> 
> Wenn man da nicht nach schaut gibt es für viele gentoo User meist Probleme.

 

Ok, hab da schon ewig nicht mehr reingeschaut. Ich sichere alles aus /etc/portage und kopiere es dann wieder zurück. Werde es mir mal anschauen, was da drin ist. Aber dieses Flag per default ist doch absoluter Unfug.

----------

## schmidicom

Vielleicht würde es ja auch schon reichen in der Installationsanleitung speziell auf dieses eine Flag hinzuweisen, das dürfte dann vermutlich auch rechtlich kein Problem sein.

----------

## ManfredB

Ich habe bisher die /etc/portage/make.conf (früher /etc/make.conf) immer so genommen,

wie sie mir "vorgesetzt" wurde. Zwar wird in der Anleitung zur amd64-Installation

schon ziemlich am Anfang auf diese make.conf hingewiesen mit der Nutzung der CFLAGS

(Vorschläge, was man bei bestimmten Rechnerarten besser setzt/nicht setzt usw.),

aber auf die USE-Flags, die drinstehen, nicht: und da war bisher bei mir immer

bindist mit drin. Ich habe also angenommen, daß - weil es am Anfang der Zeile stand -

es wichtig sei.

Mein Fehler: ich habe mich mit der Bedeutung der USE-Flags in der Vergangenheit

zu wenig beschäftigt, daher wohl mein Vertrauen, daß die make.conf so richtig sei.

Hier habe ich zum erstenmal überhaupt davon gelesen, daß bindist völlig überflüssig ist....

Wenn ich das früher gewußt hätte, wären mir also viele der Probleme, die mir begegnet sind,

erspart geblieben.

Wie gut, daß es die gentoo-Foren gibt, die einem langjährigen gentoo-User wie mich noch

solche Erkenntnisse vermitteln.

Besten Dank also an alle, die Usern behiflich sind und ihr Wissen/ihre Kenntnisse weitergeben.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hallo ManfredB, mit den USE-Flags solltest du dich dringend beschäftigen. Sie sind das Geheimnis von Gentoo, wodurch es sich von anderen Distributionen unterscheidet. Mit den USE-Flags kannst du dir deine Installation so hinbiegen, wie du sie gerne hättest. Um dir das etwas näher zu bringen, empfehle ich dir ufed und equery. Mit ufed kannst du die USE-Flags in der make.conf verwalten. Und bekommst dazu gleichzeitig eine Erklärung angezeigt. Die aber nicht immer sonderlich aussagekräftig ist.

Und wenn du dir ein Paket installierst, dann solltest du dazu bei emerge immer -v angeben. Also z.B. "emerge -uDNva world" oder "emerge -av paket". Dann bekommst du die Flags aufgelistet, die das Paket beeinflussen. Nützlich ist dazu equery (ist im Paket gentoolkit), welches dir mit "equery uses paket" die Flags mit Erklärung anzeigt. Dann kannst du sehr schnell sehen, was du da beeinflussen kannst.

Die make.conf und die .config des Kernels sind die größten Schätze, die es bei Gentoo gibt. Diese beiden Dateien sollten einem nicht abhanden kommen. Da steckt die ganze Arbeit drin. Als Basis für die make.conf würde ich dir die Datei /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example empfehlen. Ist aber auch schon nicht mehr ganz taufrisch. Eine stage3 habe ich gerade nicht da, keine Ahnung, wie die aussieht. Ansonsten schau dir die Wikis durch, da gibt es Empfehlungen, was du bei Gnome, KDE oder so setzen solltest. Oder was deine Grafikkarte nun genau unterstützt und was du aktivieren solltest, um sie optimal auszunutzen. Oder wie du deinen Drucker optimal nutzt...

----------

## Yamakuzure

Als kleine Inspirationshilfe, hier ein paar Werte aus meiner make.conf: (Teilweise ganz frech von mv abgekupfert  :Wink: )

```
# Ich hoffe, diese sind selbsterklärend:

FEATURES="${FEATURES} fixlafiles unknown-features-warn news config-protect-if-modified"

## EMERGE OPTIONS

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--alphabetical --verbose --verbose-conflicts"       ## Sollte man immer haben

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="${EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS} --keep-going"                ## Nicht gleich abbrechen, mach mal weiter.

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="${EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS} --jobs=5 --load-average=4.0" ## Auf Quad-Core mit Hyperthreading

# Extra Optionen: (Mit Dank an mv)

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="${EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS} \

 --quiet-build=y \

 --binpkg-respect-use=y \

 --with-bdeps=y \

 --color=y \

 --ask-enter-invalid \

 --nospinner \

"
```

Mir haben diese Optionen das Leben schon manigfaltig vereinfacht.

----------

## ManfredB

Erfolgsmeldung:

Dank des Hinweises, daß bindist in der make.conf überflüssig ist,

habe ich eine Neuinstallation in VirtualBox mit so wenigen Problemen hinbekommen wie nie zuvor.

Meine Schritte wie üblich:

* Basis-System einrichten mit install-iso

* Update nach reboot ca 361 Pakete

* Layman-Installation

* kde-frameworks

* kde-plasma

* kde-apps

Die einzigen Einstellungen, die auf dem Weg gemacht werden mußten:

media-video/vlc brauchte eine Auswahl: qt4 oder qt5  - nicht beide.

Ich habe qt5 gewählt.

dev-qt/qt-gui ohne harfbuzz

Viele andere Einstellungen wurden automatisch vorgenommen,

den Vorschlag mußte ich bestätigen, dann kam das in /etc/portage/package.use/package.use

etc-update war dann erforderlich, danach wurden die vorgesehenen Pakete installiert.

Danach ging alles so einfach vonstatten, daß es eine richtige Freude war...

Gruß

Manfred

P.S. In einigen schon bestehenden Installationen hatte ich mit udev Probleme,

nach reboot hatte ich kein Internet mehr, nur noch net.lo war bei ifconfig zu sehen.

Was habe ich da gegoogelt, um herauszufinden, wo der Fehler lag.

Eine Lösung habe ich nicht gefunden, aber einen Trick, der mir zunächst geholfen hat:

udev-trigger aus runlevel/sysinit nach default verfrachten.

Doch das ist nicht so gedacht.

Bei meiner neuesten Installation habe ich dieses Problem nicht mehr gehabt.

Hier die Lösung: udev-init-scripts-30 - es lag also an dem Paket davor, also 27Last edited by ManfredB on Mon Jun 15, 2015 11:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bei meiner neuesten Installation habe ich dieses Problem nicht mehr gehabt.
> 
> Hier die Lösung: udev-init-scripts-30 - es lag also an diesem Paket

 

Dazu gibt es auch eine news eintrag http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/engine?do=post_attachment;postatt_id=47217;list=gentoo

----------

## Josef.95

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Bei meiner neuesten Installation habe ich dieses Problem nicht mehr gehabt.
> 
> Hier die Lösung: udev-init-scripts-30 - es lag also an dem Paket davor, also 27

 

=udev-init-scripts-27 (aktuell stable) sollte ok sein.

Vermutlich lag es eher an den Versionen udev-init-scripts-28 und 29 (testing)

welche inzwischen aber entfernt oder hart maskiert wurden.

Schau dazu auch im Bug 551724

----------

## ManfredB

Sorry, war mein Fehler,

denn ein update von 27 auf 30 gibt es nicht, es muß also 29 heißen  :Smile: 

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Sorry, war mein Fehler,
> 
> denn ein update von 27 auf 30 gibt es nicht, es muß also 29 heißen 
> 
> Gruß
> ...

 Doch, gibt es  :Wink: 

```
 ~ $ eix udev-init

[I] sys-fs/udev-init-scripts

     Available versions:  27^t (~)29^t (~)30^t **9999^t

     Installed versions:  30^t(15:00:40 15.06.2015)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org

     Description:         udev startup scripts for openrc
```

----------

## ManfredB

So, nun bin ich ertappt ..... "besser erst Gehirn einschalten und dann schreiben...."

Nichts für ungut, so ist das eben im Leben....  :Smile: 

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Klaus Meier

Frameworks 5.11 ist mal wieder die Bug-Release. Haut einiges kaputt. Deswegen meine Neuinstallation....

Umschalten zwischen Fenstern mit Alt/Tab bei mehreren Screens funktioniert nicht mehr richtig. Du bekommst das Fenster mit Inhalt nicht mehr angezeigt, wenn es sich auf einem anderen Screen befindet. Hab schon alles an Einstellungen durch. Kann es jetzt auch nicht genau beschreiben, habe 5.10 ja schon einige Zeit nicht mehr drauf, um es vergleichen zu können.

pdf-Dateine auf dem Desktop sind auch hin. Wenn man sie öffnen will dauert es erst mal ewig, dann erscheint rechts unten eine Benachrichtigung: Prüfung abgeschlossen. Dann erscheint die Datei, aber die letzte Position wird nicht gespeichert. Man ist immer am Anfang. Das betrifft aber nur pdf-Dateien auf dem Desktop, mit Dolphin funktioniert es.

Dann bekomme ich so einmal am Tag die Meldung, das mir Plasma abgestürzt ist. Es funktioniert aber alles. Ein Klick auf "weiter" und es geht weiter wie vorher.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Was ich nicht hinbekommen habe ist Kdeconnect. Zeigt mir zwei Ordner im Dolphin an, beide leer. Gibt es da einen Trick?

 

Du meinst vermutlich mit dolphin-9999:5 und kdeconnect-9999:5

Ja, im dolphin werden mir hier zunächst auch nur zwei leere Verzeichnisse angezeigt :-/

Scheinbar ist das noch ein Anzeigeproblem. Versuche mal als Workaround:

1) Im dolphin die "editierbare Adressleiste" bereitstellen

2) öffne eines der scheinbar leeren Verzeichnisse

3) Rechts neben der Adressleiste ist dann so ein Häkchen mit dem man zur "Verknüpfungsansicht wechseln kann - wenn du diese nutzt sollten die Verzeichnisinhalte sichtbar werden.

Klingt abenteuerlich, sollte aber funktionieren (hier tut es das) :)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich nutze dolphin-15.04.2. Da kann ich momentan das entsprechende Fenster erst gar nicht öffnen. Ich kann auf den Eintrag links so viel klicken, wie ich will, es passiert nichts. Klicke ich mit rechts drauf und wähle "In neunen Fenster öffnen", dann springt es auf den Basisordner.

----------

## musv

Was mich mal interessieren würde: 

Sind die ganzen Icons in KDE5 inzwischen im SVG-Format?

Grund ist der, dass mein neues Notebook bei 13,3" eine Auflösung von 3200x1800 hat. Die getesteten Browser (Opera, Firefox, Chromium) kommen damit problemlos klar. KDE stellt zwar die Schriften in der korrekten Größe dar, skaliert aber die Icons nicht. 

Enlightenment e19 verwendet stattdessen alle Grafiken (Themes, Icons) im SVG-Format. Man wählt einfach in den Einstellungen die Skalierung, und der gesamte Desktop sieht gut abgestimmt aus. Dummerweise hat e19 ein paar Macken, mit denen ich mich noch nicht anfreunden konnte.

----------

## schmidicom

 *musv wrote:*   

> Sind die ganzen Icons in KDE5 inzwischen im SVG-Format?

 

Wenn ich mir mit "equery f" den Inhalt von "kde-plasma/breeze" so ansehe scheint nun bis auf die Wallpapers alles als svg auf der Festplatte zu liegen.

EDIT:

Habe mir gerade auch noch die oxygen icons aus den KDE Applications 15.04.02 angesehen und die liegen noch als png auf der Platte. Ist also nicht bei jedem Style gleich.

----------

## Klaus Meier

So wie es aussieht, habe ich einen Großteil meiner Probleme in den Griff bekommen.

Das Flackern der Miniprogramme hat eventuell etwas mit Kodi im Vollbildmodus und dem Compositor zu tun. Die Oberfläche von Kodi flackert auch. Den Compositor für den Vollbildmodus kann ich nicht permanent aussetzen. Kann ich zwar in den Einstellungen aktivieren, dann ist das Flackern auch weg, gehe ich erneut in die Einstellungen, dann ist die Einstellung aber wieder deaktiviert. Da gibt es ja auch einen Hinweis, dass das nicht von jeder Hardware unterstützt wird. Also aktivieren kann ich es, die Einstellung wird aber nicht gespeichert. Werde da mal weiter forschen.

Das Umschalten zwischen Anwendungen mit Alt/Tab funktioniert wieder mit Vorschau, wenn man Gstreamer hinzufügt. Wenn Gstreamer vorhanden ist, dann ist es egal, ob man Gstreamer oder Vlc als Backend auswählt.

Das Öffnen von pdf-Dateien, die auf dem Desktop liegen, funktioniert wieder wie gewohnt, wenn man den Vlc nach dem Hinzufügen von Gstreamer entfernt. Also dass es ewig dauert und dann erst mal die Meldung "Prüfung abgeschlossen" kam. Die letzte Leseposition wird aber immer noch nicht gespeichert.

Die Konfiguration von Sddm funktioniert so auch wieder. Mit installiertem Vlc erschien das Konfigurationsfenster entweder erst nach längerem Warten oder erst, wenn man auf den "Zurück"-Button geklickt hat. Und dann war es natürlich gleich wieder weg. Oder gar nicht.

Mir sind diese Probleme mit Gstreamer/Vlc erst mit dem aktuellen Framework aufgefallen. Keine Ahnung, ob ältere Versionen auch betroffen sind.

Was ansonsten noch ist: Die Plasmashell braucht bei mir immer mindestens 13% CPU-Leistung. Ging auch schon mal hoch auf 90%. Ist ganz toll fürs Kompilieren... Jetzt weiß ich endlich, warum manche Sachen ewig gebraucht haben. Fast 50% meiner Rechenleistung nur für die Plasmashell. Fängt wohl immer bei 13% an und steigt dann im Laufe der Zeit an. Liege gerade bei 46%. Also öfters mal neu starten. Das ist für mich aktuell das einzige echte Problem.

Und zum Schluss: Amarok will nicht. Lässt sich problemlos übersetzen, die Oberfläche friert beim Start aber ein. Da geht dann nichts mehr.

----------

## franzf

@Klaus: Ich hab keine Ahnung, was Vlc/Gstreamer mit Alt+Tab oder pdf-Dateien öffnen zu tun haben soll... Einzig irgendwelche system sounds. Vielleicht. Kannst du die mal komplett abschalten?

Klingt alles sehr... wirr...

Das Amarok-Problem ließe sich wahrscheinlich lösen, wenn du qtwebkit23 installierst - der ist auf gstreamer-1.0 portiert, qtwebkit-4.8.* nehmen noch 0.10, phonon zieht aber gstreamer-1.0 rein -> gstreamer-0.10 und 1.0 libs in einen Prozess gezogen geht nicht.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also das mit dem Vlc und pdf öffnen nehme ich zurück. Das Problem ist wieder da. Liegt also an etwas anderem. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass irgend etwas crasht. Es ist in der letzten Zeit nicht stabiler geworden. Bekomme so einmal am Tag jetzt auch die Meldung, dass Plasma abgestürzt ist. Das werde ich mir jetzt als nächstes anschauen. Eine CPU-Auslastung von 90% deutet ja auch darauf hin, dass da irgend etwas Amok läuft.

Und das mit +gstreamer/-vlc lasse ich jetzt so. Ich bin froh, dass es halbwegs funktioniert. Ohne Kompilierorgien. Seltsam finde ich das auch schon, aber was solls.

----------

## Josef.95

@Klaus Meier,

ja, das klingt schon alles recht seltsam - normal ist das nicht.

Bezüglich den phonon-Backends, die sollten beide funktionieren (upstream default ist phonon-vlc, damit sollte auch amarok laufen).

Wenn du aber das phonon-gstreamer-4.8 Backend (testing) für amarok nutzen möchtest, ja dann sollte der Tipp von franzf mit qtwebkit23 (statt qtwebkit-4.8 ) funktionieren (hier tut es das).

Aber, qtwebkit-4.8 mit qtwebkit23 (aus dem qt Overlay) zu ersetzen ist nicht ganz trivial (und zZt auch noch nicht im Tree verfügbar).

Als alternativer Workaround sollte der Tipp aus Comment 17 zur Not auch funktionieren.

----------

## Josef.95

Prima, heute wurde kde-plasma 5.3.1 zum testen im main tree freigegeben :)

(ist nun also nicht mehr hart maskiert)

----------

## cryptosteve

Und hier gibts ein paar Zusatzinfos zum Umstieg:

https://blogs.gentoo.org/johu/2015/06/26/kde-plasma-5-3-1-testing/

----------

## musv

Funktioniert das Ganze jetzt schon mit Wayland brauchbar?

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wayland

----------

## Klaus Meier

Es funktioniert weder gut noch schlecht, es funktioniert gar nicht. Wayland soll ab Version 5.4 kommen. Ich habe es bei mir mit dem USE-Flab wayland installiert, es gibt aber keine entsprechende Session zum Starten, so wie es bei Gnome der Fall ist.

----------

## musv

Bin grad am Installieren von KDE5 in der Hoffnung, dass es gut auf meinem HiDPI-Display aussieht. 

Aber oh Graus, Breeze ist 'ne Kopie von Android, was wiederum stark an Windows 8 angelehnt ist. Gefällt mir nicht wirklich. Es sieht zwar irgendwo aufgeräumt aus, aber ein paar mehr Farben als monochrom fänd ich schon toll.

----------

## franzf

@musv: installier dir virtuality  :Wink:  Ist sicher weder android noch gnome noch windows noch mac...

```
EAPI=5

KDE_REQUIRED="optional"

inherit cmake-utils kde4-base git-r3

DESCRIPTION="Qt4/Qt5 Widget Style"

HOMEPAGE="https://github.com/luebking/virtuality"

EGIT_REPO_URI="https://github.com/luebking/virtuality.git"

KEYWORDS="~alpha ~amd64 ~hppa ~ppc ~ppc64 ~sparc ~x86"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

IUSE="kde qt5"

REQUIRED_USE="qt5? ( !kde )"

RDEPEND="x11-libs/libX11

        x11-libs/libXrender

        kde? ( dev-qt/qtdbus:4

                dev-qt/qtgui:4

                dev-qt/qtsvg:4

        )

        qt5? ( dev-qt/qtdeclarative:5

                dev-qt/qtgui:5

                dev-qt/qtsvg:5

                dev-qt/qtwidgets:5

                dev-qt/qtdbus:5

                dev-qt/qtx11extras:5

                kde-frameworks/extra-cmake-modules

        )

        !qt5? ( dev-qt/qtgui:4

                dev-qt/qtdbus:4

                kde? ( $(add_kdebase_dep systemsettings)

                )

        )

        !x11-themes/gtk-engines-qtcurve"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}"

DOCS=( README.md )

pkg_setup() {

        use kde && kde4-base_pkg_setup

}

src_prepare() {

        QTVER="qt4"

        use qt5 && QTVER="qt5"

        QT_PLUGINS_DIR="$(get_libdir)/${QTVER}/plugins/styles"

        sed -ie "s@lib/qt/plugins/styles@${QT_PLUGINS_DIR}@" CMakeLists.txt

}

src_configure() {

        local mycmakeargs

        mycmakeargs=(

                $(cmake-utils_use_with qt5 QT5)

                $(cmake-utils_use_enable kde KDE )

        )

        cmake-utils_src_configure

}
```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Auf den ersten Blick schockt Breeze erst mal etwas, aber so schlimm ist es gar nicht, wenn man es erst mal in Betrieb hat. Nicht alles ist schlimm, nur weil es erst mal ungewohnt ist. Und Oxygen ist ja immer noch dabei, kannst es auf den alten Look umstellen. Habe ich zuerst auch gemacht, aber hei, man will es dann nicht mehr. Breeze ist schon ganz ok...

----------

## ManfredB

Komisch:

emerge -av @kde-frameworks funktioniert nicht mehr:

```

There are no sets to satisfy kde-frameworks

```

Ich habe ein neues System upgedatet, da wurden schon etliche

kde-frameworks-Pakete installiert, aber nicht alle, wie sonst bei

emerge -av @kde-frameworks.

Gruß

Manfred

P.S. Ich habe eben einmal emerge -av kde-plasma/plasma-meta eingegeben und gesehen,

daß die fehlenden kde-frameworks-Pakete installiert werden. Damit ist das "Problem" wohl keins mehr  :Smile: 

----------

## franzf

Die sets gibts noch/nur im kde overlay. Hast du das evtl. entfernt?

----------

## ManfredB

Nein, ich hatte layman noch nicht installiert, doch nachdem ich das jetzt nachgeholt habe,

geht es jetzt.

Danke für den Hinweis. Aber wegen kde-apps hätte ich layman sowieso installieren müssen.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## musv

Naja, Oxygen fand ich auch nicht so toll. Ich hatte mir mal ein QtCurve-Thema zurechtgebogen. 

Gut, finde ich bei Breeze:

Es ist durchaus übersichtlich. Sieht ruhig aus, d.h. nicht überladen nervös. Nicht zu grell. Es sieht aufgeräumt aus. 

Negativ:

Wie ich schon angemerkt hab, gefällt mir das monochrome Design nicht. Hab das schon bei Visual Studio 2012 feststellen müssen. Die Orientierung ist eindeutig schlechter, da man die Symbole auch über die Farben identifiziert. Und Android Lollipop, Windows 8 (10), Breeze und IOS (weiß nicht, welche Version die aktuelle ist) haben dieses (nahezu) monochrome Flat-Design alle gemeinsam. 

Ich hab jetzt KDE 5 aus dem Portage installiert. Was mir dabei noch aufgefallen ist:

Diverse installierte KDE4-Programme benötigen KDE4-Libs, die dann mit der 5-er Version kollidieren, z.B. KDEConnect (und auch QtCurve).

Hab etwas mit den Icon-Einstellungen in den Systemsettings rumgespielt. Jetzt sind alle Icons weg, obwohl ich wieder auf Breeze umgestellt hab.

Manche Icons erscheinen mir etwas zu klein (Displayauflösung: 3200x1800). Auch die Dialoge sehen noch nicht ganz ausgefeilt mit HiDPI aus. Meist muss man die erst groß ziehen. Die Dialoggrößen sind wohl noch an feste DPI-Werte um die 100 angepasst. Bei vielen Sachen funktioniert aber HiDPI schon (hab bei mir 228 DPI eingestellt). 

Ich nutze noch immer gern e16 als Windowmanager. Wenn ich dann kde5-nm-connection-editor aufruf, kann ich mich als normaler User nicht verbinden. Die Verbindungen werden angezeigt, aber verbinden kann ich mich nur, wenn ich den Connection Editor per kdesu starte.

Abschließende Frage:

Lohnt es sich, auf das KDE5-Overlay umzusteigen?

----------

## franzf

@musv: ach dir gings um die monochromen icons?

Icon sets kann man ändern  :Wink: 

Und sind die Icons weg, selbst wenn du im plasma desktop eingeloggt bist?

Ich hab auch keine Icons, wenn ich die Programme im awesome WM starte. Hier hilft:

```
export QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME=kde
```

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Komisch:
> 
> emerge -av @kde-frameworks funktioniert nicht mehr:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sets brauchst du doch schon lange nicht mehr. Etwas weite oben steht doch eine vollständige Anleitung.

----------

## musv

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich hab auch keine Icons, wenn ich die Programme im awesome WM starte. Hier hilft:
> 
> ```
> export QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME=kde
> ```
> ...

 

Danke. Das war's. 

"Bug" gelöst, bevor ich den als Solches erkannt hab.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das von mir oben beschriebene Problem mit Vlc und Alt/Tab hat sich in Luft aufgelöst. Geht jetzt. Sehr seltsam. Plasma 5.3.2 steht ja schon vor der Tür. Hoffentlich stabilisiert sich da die Sache. Aktuell ist bei mir einiges ziemlich sporadisch und nur teilweise reproduzierbar. Aber es geht ja schon in Richtung Stabilisierung  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## schmidicom

Stabil oder nicht, für den Laptop scheint KDE Plasma 5 der reinste Segen zu sein. Davor war der Akku innerhalb von 40min leer inzwischen hält das Ding aber locker eine Stunde lang durch, ohne surfen mit Chrome sogar noch länger.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wie sieht das bei dir aus? Hast du auch einen Prozess plasmashell der dein System frisst? Hat bei mir immer zwischen 13 und 95% CPU-Last. Ohne den wäre es bestimmt noch besser.

----------

## schmidicom

Der Prozess belegt bei mir wenn ich nichts anklicke 1% und wenn ich was anklicke kurz 5%.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Komisch. Hat jemand eine Idee, an was das liegen kann, dass plasmashell bei mir Amok läuft?

Ich habe da noch eine Sache: Kodi im Vollbildmodus. Da flackert das Interface, welches erscheint, wenn man die Maus bewegt. Das war bei KDE aber auch schon so. Ich habe es mal ausprobiert, wenn ich Kodi vom sddm aus direkt starte ohne Plasma, dann ist es ok. Genauso mit Gnome. Nur bei KDE dieses extreme Geflacker.

Bei meinen Plasmoiden habe ich das auch. Aber nicht bei allen, nur bei einigen. Und da auch unregelmäßig.

Kann das etwas mit dem Grafiktreiber und den Einstellungen zu tun haben? Ich habe Intel-Grafik.

----------

## schmidicom

Keine Ahnung ob es daran liegt aber bei mir ist der Compositor aus den Systemeinstellungen auf OpenGL 3.1 und EGL eingestellt und dann noch mesa aus dem Testingzweig.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Opengl 3.1 verwende ich auch. Das Umschalten auf egl hat aus dem Flackern ein Gewitter gemacht... Es hilft, jedesmal nach dem Starten, den Compositor für den Vollbildmodus zu deaktivieren. Muss ich aber wirklich jedesmal per Hand machen. Und wegen plasmashell starte ich leider recht häufig.

5.3.2 ist ja nun raus, bringt aber nichts in Bezug auf meine Probleme.

Bringt egl Vorteile gegenüber glx?

----------

## schmidicom

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Bringt egl Vorteile gegenüber glx?

 

So wie ich das verstanden habe soll EGL moderner und unabhängiger sein als GLX welcher nur im X11 verwendet und vermutlich auch mit selbigem irgendwann verschwinden wird.

----------

## musv

Ich hab vorige Woche mal versucht herauszufinden, was man jetzt am besten nimmt:

OpenGL

GLES2

EGL

Bin dann irgendwann nach einer ziemlichen Compile- und Fehlerorgie wieder zu OpenGL zurückgegangen und hab die anderen beiden deaktiviert. 

Man möge mich bitte korrigieren. Es war nicht unbedingt einfach, da brauchbare Informationen zu finden.

GLES2

Ist ein Subset von OpenGL, hauptsächlich benutzt im mobilen Bereich (Android?). Der Funktionsumfang ist im Großen und Ganzen einen Teilmenge von OpenGL. Hier irgendwo im Forum hab ich gelesen, dass es schneller als OpenGL laufen würde. Ich stolperte beim Versuch des Compilierens permanent in irgendwelche Probleme, dass ich entweder für bestimmte Pakete OpenGL deaktivieren musste, oder dass diverse Pakete beim Compilieren fehlgeschlagen sind. 

EGL

Ist eine Abstraktionsschicht, die auf GLES2 oder OpenGL aufsetzt. Dabei wird aber nicht mehr die Abhängigkeit zu X benötigt, weswegen Wayland wohl auch darauf aufsetzt. Sobald aus dem GLX das X verschwindet, wird wohl auch EGL nicht mehr notwendig sein. Wirklich viele Pakete auf meinem Rechner hatten das aber nicht als Abhängigkeit.

Vulcan

Ist dann der designierte Nachfolger des Ganzen. der dann auch die verschiedenen Auswüchse wieder zusammenführen soll. Da in Vulcan auch ein beträchtlicher Anteil von Mantis steckt, besteht auch die Hoffnung, dass Vulcan damit auch zu DirectX12 mehr als konkurrenzfähig sein wird.

----------

## firefly

 *musv wrote:*   

> Ich hab vorige Woche mal versucht herauszufinden, was man jetzt am besten nimmt:
> 
> [list]
> 
> EGL
> ...

 

Falsch das EGL wegfällt, wenn X11 verschwindet. EGL wird weiterhin notwendig sein. EGL ist eine von Khronos  spezifizierte API um platfromunabhängig einen Renderer context für opengl es/opengl erzeugen zu können.

GLX ist eine platform spezifische API um einen render context für opengl zu erzeugen (Unter windows gibt es WGL)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EGL_%28API%29

----------

## Klaus Meier

Und schon wieder ein Bugrelease. Plsma 5.3.2 bringt mal wieder neue Bugs. Angeblich soll ja das Shutdown-Script gefixt worden sein. Damit hatte ich bislang nie Probleme. Jetzt stürzt mir Plasma in zwei Drittel aller Fälle ab, wenn ich den Rechner ausschalte. Besonders nervig daran ist, dass es, wie auch bei einigen anderes Bugs, nicht regelmäßig auftritt.  Man glaubt, man hat das Problem irgendwie gelöst und dann kommt es wieder.

Leider sind bei mir, seit dem ich auf Plasma5 umgestiegen bin, nur Bugs dazu gekommen. Entfernt wurde keiner.

Wenn man sich zu diesen Probleme auf Pro-Linux äußert steht man ziemlich alleine da. Es scheint so, dass Plasma auf anderen Plattformen stabiler läuft. Aber mehr als Testen und Berichten kann ich leider nicht...

----------

## schmidicom

@musv

Vulkan ist aber, nach allem was ich darüber gelesen habe, für die Devs auch aufwändiger weshalb es sich eigentlich nur für wirklich große Projekte wie AAA-Spiele eignet. Deshalb bezweifle ich das OpenGL und auch EGL deswegen allzu schnell verschwinden werden.

@Klaus Meier

Bei mir konnte ich durch 5.3.2 auch keine Verschlimmerung feststellen, dafür scheint es aber mit dem KDE SC 4 ziemlich bergab zu gehen. Keine Ahnung wann sie beim alten den Support einstellen wollen aber vielleicht sollten sie es machen bevor es ganz kaputt ist.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Bei mir konnte ich durch 5.3.2 auch keine Verschlimmerung feststellen, dafür scheint es aber mit dem KDE SC 4 ziemlich bergab zu gehen. Keine Ahnung wann sie beim alten den Support einstellen wollen aber vielleicht sollten sie es machen bevor es ganz kaputt ist.

 Was ist denn mit KDE 4? Bei mir läufts nach wie vor einwandfrei (4.11.20/4.14.9), und das obwohl ich einige Pakete aus kde-frameworks für lxqt mit drauf habe.

----------

## schmidicom

@Yamakuzure

Hier mal drei Punkte die mir zum KDE SC 4 spontan einfallen:

- Animationen wie das ein- und ausblenden von Tooltips "flackern". (das war schon länger so)

- Ich kann in einigen Programmen (vor allem solche welche auf GTK laufen) keine großen äöü machen, composite Tasten hin oder her. (weiß nicht mehr bei welchem Update das angefangen hat)

- Das Scrollen in der Konsole und auch im Dateimanager Dolphin läuft nicht mehr flüssig. (ist erst seit kurzem so)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Stehe ich da mit meinen Problemen alleine da? Hat das sonst keiner, dass seit 5.3.2 Plasma abstürzt, wenn ich den Rechner ausschalte? Genauso das Plasmashell mindestens 13% CPU-Leistung zieht, was auf über 90% hochgehen kann. Irgendwie ist manchmal alles am Flackern. Kann ich aber nicht genauer beschreiben. Mal ist alles ok, manchmal ist Gewitter.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> @Yamakuzure
> 
> Hier mal drei Punkte die mir zum KDE SC 4 spontan einfallen:
> 
> - Animationen wie das ein- und ausblenden von Tooltips "flackern". (das war schon länger so)
> ...

 Hmmm. Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Alle Animationen bei mir sind flüssig. Ich verwende: Intel HD Grafik, OpenGL 3.1, QT ist auf "Raster" eingestellt, Skalierungsmethode "Genau" und VSync auf "Automatisch".

Hast du den KScreen Hilfseffekt aktiviert?

Also ÄÖÜ und äöü geht prima im Firefox, der ja auf GTK basiert. (Und auch in allen anderen GTK-Programmen, wie zum Beispiel Gimp.)

Die Tastatur ist unter "Eingabegeräte" einfach auf "de" ohne Variante eingestellt, und allgemein verwende ich seit jeher:

```
 $ cat /etc/env.d/02locale 

# Configuration file for eselect

# This file has been automatically generated.

LANG="de_DE.utf8"
```

Scrolling funktioniert auch überall wunderbar.

Hast du vielleicht sowas wie conky installiert, dass du mal schauen kannst, ob da ein Hintergrundprozess rummarodiert? Könnte ja sein...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das Drama geht weiter. Nun geht KDE-Connect noch schlechter. Wenn man den Rechner startet, steht im Plasmoid immer: "No Paired Devices Available". Obwohl man verbunden ist und Benachrichtigungen angezeigt werden. Das war früher auch fast immer so, ließ sich aber mit einem Ping vom Smartphone beheben. Aktuell ist meine Lösung: Das Plasmoid löschen und neu installieren. Dann geht es. Bis zum nächsten Start.

Man sollte bei KDE auch einmal den ganzen Update-Vorgang überdenken. Es gab jetzt ja in kurzer Zeit neue Versionen von Framework, Plasma und den Apps. Das Downloadvolumen betrug ca. 1GB und es wurden so um die 300 Pakete neu installiert. 75% des Downloads waren dabei Icons, Hintergrundbilder und sonstiges, wo sich absolut nichts geändert hat. Des weiteren wurden bei Plasma 3 Bugs gefixt, dafür musste ich 30 Pakete neu installieren. Bei den Apps waren es 200 Pakete für 20 Fixes.

Bei Gnome sieht es ja so aus, dass bei einem Major-Release alles heruntergeladen wird. Bei einem Bugfix-Release aber nur die Pakete, wo sich auch etwas geändert hat. Dann wäre man mit 100MB Download und dem Übersetzen von 30 Paketen durch gewesen. Wenn man es dann noch so machen würde wie beim Kernel, nicht die neuen Pakete runterladen sondern nur die Patches, dann hätte man es mit einem Download von 10MB hinbekommen.

Naja, und wenn dann das Ergebnis dieser Download- und Kompilierorgie ist, dass nicht ein einziger Bug gefixt wurde, von dem ich betroffen bin, dafür aber neue hinzugekommen sind, dann ist das einfach frustrierend. Aktueller Wert von plasmashell: 66% CPU.

----------

## mrueg

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Naja, und wenn dann das Ergebnis dieser Download- und Kompilierorgie ist, dass nicht ein einziger Bug gefixt wurde, von dem ich betroffen bin, dafür aber neue hinzugekommen sind, dann ist das einfach frustrierend. Aktueller Wert von plasmashell: 66% CPU.

 

Mal anders gefragt, hast du denn einen deiner Bugs mal gemeldet?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Tja, die Frage ist wo und und wie. Bei Dingen, die eindeutig Gentoo zuzuordnen sind, habe ich einen Gentoo-Bugreport aufgemacht. Wurde auch immer optimal bearbeitet, Fixes teilweise innerhalb einer Stunde. Ansonsten bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass diese Probleme direkt von Plasma kommen. Nun hat sich durch einige Diskussionen auf Pro-Linux ergeben, dass andere Personen mit anderen Distributionen davon nicht betroffen sind. Ich habe dann hier ja etwas weiter oben die Frage gestellt: Bin ich der einzige, der von diesem Problem betroffen ist. Keine Antwort. Und da war ich mir einfach unschlüssig, was ich tun soll.

Hast du einen Tip für mich, wo mit diesen Problemen am besten aufgehoben bin? Werde wohl zu allem einen Gentoo-Bugreport aufmachen.

----------

## mrueg

Am besten upstream via bugs.kde.org, auf Gentoo einen Bug aufzumachen lohnt oftmals nicht da wir Maintainer da auch nur auf den upstream verweisen können.

Ich nutze plasma-5.3.2 unter Gentoo und habe keine deiner Probleme soweit entdecken können.

----------

## py-ro

Tut bei mir auch auf mehreren Rechner ohne solche Symptome.

Bye

Py

----------

## Josef.95

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 75% des Downloads waren dabei Icons, Hintergrundbilder und sonstiges

  Hm, die Standard-Hintergrundbilder sollten optional sein. Siehe zb via USE=-wallpapers

eix -IU wallpapers  :Smile: 

/edit  *Quote:*   

> Aktueller Wert von plasmashell: 66% CPU.

  Nein, hier sind es im Idle i.d.R. <1%

Hast du eventuell viele von diesen Plasmoid Teilen auf dem Desktop? Ich hatte mir vor einiger Zeit mal dieses CPU-Monitor Plasmoid angesehen - das brauchte für die ständigen Aktualisierungen der sechs Kerne schon enorm viel CPU-Zeit (etwa 35%)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also, erst mal: Wenn diese Probleme in erster Linie bei nur bei mir auftreten, dann bringt ein Bug-Report ja wohl eher nichts. Denke, so weit sind wir schon mal.

Ja, ich habe einiges an Plasmoiden auf dem Desktop. Habe mal alles gelöscht. Plasmashell pendelt jetzt zwischen 1 und 6% könnte schon mal ein Ansatz sen. Wenn sich das eingrenzen lässt, dann kann man daraus einen qualifizierten Bugreport machen.

Danke Josef, werde es testen.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Und schon wieder ein Bugrelease. Plsma 5.3.2 bringt mal wieder neue Bugs. Angeblich soll ja das Shutdown-Script gefixt worden sein. Damit hatte ich bislang nie Probleme. Jetzt stürzt mir Plasma in zwei Drittel aller Fälle ab, wenn ich den Rechner ausschalte.

  Ja, diese unregelmäßigen crashes beim beenden einiger Programme hatte ich auch :-/

Gestern hatte ich mir das Qt Update von 5.5.0_rc auf 5.5.0 merged (das ist aktuell noch nicht im Tree), und danach dann ein rebuild in folgender Reihenfolge vorgenommen 

```
emerge -av1 $(qlist -IC kde-frameworks)

emerge -av1 $(qlist -IC kde-plasma/)

emerge -av1 $(qlist -IC kde-apps/)
```

 Seit dem gab es bisher keine chrashes mehr. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es nun eher am Qt Update, oder am rebuild lag - ich vermute eher letzteres.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also, das mit den Plasmoiden hat mir erst mal weitergeholfen. Bei mir war es die Netzwerküberwachung. Die Anzeige der CPU-Auslastung und der Speichergbelegung haben den gleichen Effekt. Die CPU-Last von plasmashell ist normal und auch das nervige Flackern ist verschwunden. Die Laufzeit meines Laptops mit Akku hat scheint sich zu verdoppeln, wenn ich der Anzeige mal so glauben darf. Da kann ich dann ja bei KDE einen Bugreport aufmachen.

Das mit QT und den Rebuilds probiere ich dann auch erst mal aus. Mal sehen. Ansonsten gibt das einen Bugreport bei Gentoo.

Und das mit dem USE-Flag "-wallpapers" ist ja keine Lösung. Ich will ja Wallpapers, aber sie soll sollten nur dann neu geladen werden, wenn sie sich ändern.

----------

## franzf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Und das mit dem USE-Flag "-wallpapers" ist ja keine Lösung. Ich will ja Wallpapers, aber sie soll sollten nur dann neu geladen werden, wenn sie sich ändern.

 

Lad dir doch den tarball selber runter und entpack ihn nach $HOME - wallpapers müssen üblicherweise nicht kompiliert werden  :Wink:  Dann hast du es selbst in der Hand, wann du dir neue Hintergrundbioldchen ziehst.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Also, das mit den Plasmoiden hat mir erst mal weitergeholfen. Bei mir war es die Netzwerküberwachung. Die Anzeige der CPU-Auslastung und der Speichergbelegung haben den gleichen Effekt. Die CPU-Last von plasmashell ist normal und auch das nervige Flackern ist verschwunden. Die Laufzeit meines Laptops mit Akku hat scheint sich zu verdoppeln, wenn ich der Anzeige mal so glauben darf. Da kann ich dann ja bei KDE einen Bugreport aufmachen.

 Also das ist dann ja wirklich reichlich schwach. Die Plasmoids dürfen doch das system nicht so auslasten!

Ich verwende hier seit Jahren conky, mit CPU-Überwachung (8 CPUs), Speicher, Swap, Netzwerk, und die top 7 Prozesse. Und Conky taucht in seiner eigenen Liste hin und wieder auf Platz 6 oder 7 mit ~1% CPU last auf.

Sind die Plasmoids so viel aufwändiger? Oder einfach noch nicht optimiert?

(Conky und Plasma passten allerdings nicht gut zusammen, als ich Plasma das letzte Mal getestet hatte...)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das ist ein Bug, kein Feature... Bei Plasma4 gab  es dieses Problem noch nicht. Und es betrifft ja auch nicht alle Plasmoiden. Ich habe aktuell Netzwerkkontrolle, Bluetooth und Digitaluhr drauf und die machen keine Probleme. KDE-Connect sieht auch soweit ok aus, konnte ich aber noch nicht intensiv testen.

Ich bin aktuell total happy, dass wir hier auf die Ursache meiner Probleme gekommen sind und man da etwas unternehmen kann.

Ach so, die Aussage, dass die Bugs an den Gentoo-Devs liegen, die nehme ich natürlich zurück. Aber was soll man denken, wenn man sonst hört, unter xyz gibt es diese Probleme nicht.

----------

## franzf

Ich wollte mir das Problem mit der CPU-Auslastung mit system-monitor-plasmoid anschauen - und auch hier geht die Auslastung hoch. Allerdings nur bis ca. 20%. Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass plasma keine data-sourcen zu finden scheint  :Wink:  Weder zeigen die Plasmoids etwas an noch sind devices in den settings gelistet. YES! Und um "nichts" zu lesen und Infos zu extrahieren sind 20% doch schon eine ganze Menge  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das kommt erst mit der Zeit. Ich habe immer mit 13% angefangen. Wäre noch zu verkraften gewesen. Wenn die Kiste dann ein paar Stunden läuft, dann ging das bis auf 95%.

Den Crash beim Abschalten habe ich auch mit den Tips von Josef nicht in den Griff bekommen. Aber dank des neuen QT konnte ich Amarok schon mal starten... Kann es sein, dass es eine Frage der Zeit ist? Ich konnte das Gerät heute ein paar Mal neu starten, ohne Crash, wenn es etwas gelaufen ist. Wenn man es ausprobieren will und schaltet es sofort  nach dem Start wieder aus, dann crasht es mit einer Quote von 100%.

P.S.: Hat es da irgendwo Änderungen beim Sound gegeben? Eventuell auch beim Kernel? Der Klang ist auf einmal deutlich besser.

----------

## schmidicom

Inzwischen glaube ich das der Leistungshunger von plasmashell auch was mit den installierten KDE Applications zu tun hat, egal ob diese aktiv genutzt werden oder nicht, denn nach einem Upgrade ging der Dauerverbrauch von 3% wieder auf 1% zurück.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Betrifft jetzt nicht KDE/Plasma, aber bei den rebuilds sind folgende Dinge passiert:

```
emerge -p1 $(qlist -IC kde-plasma)  

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/kde-cli-tools-5.3.2 [5.3.2]

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/kdecoration-5.3.2 [5.3.2]

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/kwayland-5.3.2 [5.3.2]

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/libkscreen-5.3.2 [5.3.2]

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/kfilemetadata-5.9.2 [5.9.2]

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/libksysguard-5.3.2 [5.3.2]

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/milou-5.3.2 [5.3.2]

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/ksshaskpass-5.3.2 [5.3.2]

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/kwrited-5.3.2 [5.3.2]

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/oxygen-fonts-5.3.2 [5.3.2]

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/plasma-nm-5.3.2 [5.3.2]

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-wallpapers-5.3.2 [5.3.2]

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/polkit-kde-agent-5.3.2 [5.3.2]

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/kdeplasma-addons-5.3.2  USE="-debug -ibus -scim" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/plasma-sdk-5.3.2  USE="-debug {-test}" 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/baloo-5.9.2 [5.9.2]

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/kwin-5.3.2-r1 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/breeze-5.3.2 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/kde-gtk-config-5.3.2 [5.3.2]

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/kio-extras-5.3.2 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/oxygen-5.3.2 [5.3.2]

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/bluedevil-5.3.2 [5.3.2]

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/khelpcenter-5.3.2 [5.3.2]

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/kinfocenter-5.3.2 [5.3.2]

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/kscreen-5.3.2 [5.3.2]

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/ksysguard-5.3.2 [5.3.2]

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/sddm-kcm-5.3.2 [5.3.2]

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.3.2 [5.3.2]

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/systemsettings-5.3.2 [5.3.2]

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/khotkeys-5.3.2 [5.3.2]

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.3.2 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/powerdevil-5.3.2 [5.3.2]

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/plasma-mediacenter-5.3.2  USE="semantic-desktop -debug" 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/kmenuedit-5.3.2 [5.3.2]

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.3.2 [5.3.2]
```

Es werden also bei einem rebuild schon installierter Pakete noch andere Pakete installiert, als wenn man ein emerge -uDN world macht.

Der gleiche Befehl noch einmal aufgerufen, während der Rebuild lief ergab folgende Ausgabe:

```
emerge -p1 $(qlist -IC kde-plasma)

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/kde-cli-tools-5.3.2 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/kdecoration-5.3.2 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/kwayland-5.3.2 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/libkscreen-5.3.2 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/kfilemetadata-5.9.2 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/libksysguard-5.3.2 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/milou-5.3.2 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/kdeplasma-addons-5.3.2 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/ksshaskpass-5.3.2 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/kwrited-5.3.2 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/oxygen-fonts-5.3.2 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/plasma-nm-5.3.2 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/plasma-sdk-5.3.2 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-wallpapers-5.3.2 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/polkit-kde-agent-5.3.2 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/baloo-5.9.2 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/kwin-5.3.2-r1 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/breeze-5.3.2 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/kde-gtk-config-5.3.2 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/kio-extras-5.3.2 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/oxygen-5.3.2 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/bluedevil-5.3.2 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/khelpcenter-5.3.2 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/kinfocenter-5.3.2 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/kscreen-5.3.2 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/ksysguard-5.3.2 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/sddm-kcm-5.3.2 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.3.2 [5.3.2]

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/systemsettings-5.3.2 [5.3.2]

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/khotkeys-5.3.2 [5.3.2]

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.3.2 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/powerdevil-5.3.2 [5.3.2]

[ebuild  N     ] kde-plasma/plasma-mediacenter-5.3.2  USE="semantic-desktop -debug" 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/kmenuedit-5.3.2 [5.3.2]

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.3.2 [5.3.2]
```

Warum steht hinter den Paketen, die noch nicht übersetzt worden sind, die Versionsnummer in Klammern, hinter denen, die schon durch sind, nicht? Beide Versionen sind ja schon installiert. Und eigentlich sollte ein emerge -uDN world, wenn "--with-bdeps=y" gesetzt ist, doch das gleiche Ergebnis bringen wie ein emerge -e world.

----------

## Josef.95

Ja, es wurden dem plasma-meta-5.3.2.ebuild noch weitere Deps hinzugefügt, siehe zb im https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=553812

oder auch im https://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/kde-plasma/plasma-meta/plasma-meta-5.3.2.ebuild?r1=1.1&r2=1.2

----------

## Klaus Meier

Da sollte man dann aber ein r1-ebuild rausbringen, welches alles Systeme aktualisiert. Ist ja auch beim Bugfixing suboptimal, wenn man nicht weiß, welche Pakete sich denn nun genau auf der Platte befinden, wenn man ein bestimmtes ebuild installiert hat.

Ok, es hat bei mir nichts geändert, weder zum Positiven noch zum Negativen, aber ich fand es schon seltsam.

Frameworks 5.12 hat den Fehler von 5.11 gefixt, dass bei pdf-Dateien auf dem Desktop beim Beenden die letzte Position nicht gespeichert wird. Das klappt nun wieder. Na wenigstens etwas  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Frameworks 5.12 hat den Fehler von 5.11 gefixt, dass bei pdf-Dateien auf dem Desktop beim Beenden die letzte Position nicht gespeichert wird. Das klappt nun wieder. Na wenigstens etwas   

 Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen!  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Naja, man könnte auch sagen, KDE, broken by design. Dafür geht jetzt das Plasmoid für die Netzwerkverbindungen nicht mehr. Zeigt nur noch ein ganz kleines Feld an, die Liste der Netzwerkverbindungen ist da nicht mehr zu erkennen. Seit dem ich auf Plasma5 umgestiegen bin ist bislang mit jedem Update mindestens ein Bug hinzugekommen. Manchmal werden auch welche gefixt. Die Zahl der Fehler hat aber seit dem zugenommen.

Ich habe so das Gefühl, dass die Aufteilung in Framework, Plasma und Apps dem Projekt nicht gut bekommt.

----------

## schmidicom

Ich denke mal das nach erfolgreicher Umsetzung des Wayland-Support sicher wieder mehr Ressourcen in das Bugfixing gesteckt werden können.

----------

## ManfredB

Ist kde-frameworks-5.12 noch nicht im portage?

Ich will gerade ein neues Basis-System updaten, da kommen nur 5.11er-Pakete,

5.12 ist wohl nur im layman-portage?

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Klaus Meier

Framework 5.12 ist im KDE-Overlay. Es ist aber nicht hardmasked. Wenn du das Overlay drauf hast, bekommst du es automatisch, ohne weiteres zutun.

Edit: Sehe gerade, nebenher läuft ein Sync, es wird gerade im Portage aufgenommen.

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo Klaus Meier,

danke für den Hinweis, dann kann ich ja heute noch weitermachen  :Smile: 

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## musv

Ich geh wieder zurück auf KDE4. 

Gibt noch so einige Pakete, die noch nicht portiert sind, z.B. Digikam. Andere (KDEConnect, KGet) lassen sich nicht compilieren. 

Sieht schon ganz gut aus. Aber ich glaub, es braucht noch ein halbes Jahr.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Du musst das KDE-Overlay installieren und daraus die Anwendungen. Habe ich doch weiter oben genau beschrieben, wie das geht.  Das Paket heißt "kde-apps/kde-apps-meta". Da ist kget doch dabei. kdeconnect musst du als kdeconnect:5 installieren, das ist auch im Oberlay. Wenn du die Anwendungen aus dem Overlay verwendest, dann geht fast alles. Außer das kdeconnect noch nicht so ganz und immer schlechter funktioniert... 

Wenn man opencv mit -qt5 übersetzt, dann sollte doch auch digikam gehen.

Aber leider ist es so, dass das ganze Projekt aktuell von Version zu Version schlechter wird.

----------

## schmidicom

Vermisst im neuen krunner sonst noch jemand die History und die Möglichkeit den eingegeben Befehl unter einem anderen Benutzer ausführen zu lassen?

----------

## musv

Klaus: So einfach ist das nicht. KGet und KDEConnect brachen beim Compilieren ab. 

Ist aber auch egal. Ich hab jetzt ein neues Problem:

Nach dem Downgrade auf KDE4 klappt der Login nicht mehr. KDM startet, ich kann Login und Passwort eingeben. Aber danach bekomm ich die Fehlermeldung:

```
Anmeldung fehlgeschlagen
```

/var/log/kdm.log und journalctl bringen keinerlei Fehlermeldungen. 

Irgendwie hat KDE 5 scheinbar mein KDE 4 zerschossen.  :Sad: 

Edit

Über startx komm ich sowohl in KDE als auch in e16 rein. Nur KDM akzeptiert halt weswegen auch immer kein Passwort.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Downgrades sind immer so eine Sache. Da gibt es bei mir oft Probleme. Versuche ich weitestgehend zu vermeiden.

 Und wenn du diese Pakete nicht kompilieren kannst, dann liegt das nicht am KDE. Hast du vielleicht Stable? Ich bin auf Testing. Eventuell brauchst du einen gcc aus der 4.9-Serie.

----------

## musv

Wie du selbst schon geschrieben hast, sind Overlays mit Testing unproblematischer. 

Ich glaub, ich hatte Gentoo noch nie auf stable. GCC-Version ist die 4.9.3.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Geht bei mir problemlos durch. Da würde ich einen Bugreport machen. Aber ist ja jetzt wohl zu spät.

Hast du schon mal versucht, dein KDE4 mit sddm zu starten?

----------

## musv

Nein, noch nicht. SDDM ist auch erst mal deinstalliert.

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

Ich installiere gerade kde-apps/kde-apps-meta.

Dabei stolpere ich über libkdegames-15.04.3: es fehlt ein patch libkdegames-tests-patch o.ä.

Also muß ich wohl abwarten bis dieser unter layman auftaucht - oder?

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## firefly

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich installiere gerade kde-apps/kde-apps-meta.
> 
> Dabei stolpere ich über libkdegames-15.04.3: es fehlt ein patch libkdegames-tests-patch o.ä.
> ...

 

Das Problem ist nicht das ein patch fehlt sondern dass das anwenden dieses Patches fehlschlägt.

----------

## ManfredB

Danke für die Klarstellung,

doch was kann ich tun, damit dieses Problem gelöst wird?

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ok, ist jetzt keine Antwort auf deine Frage. Aber wenn man deine Beiträge hier so liest, dann installierst du es alle paar Wochen neu. Warum lässt du es nicht einfach drauf? 99% deiner Probleme würden dann gar nicht auftreten.

Und in Bezug auf dein Problem: Einen Bugreport schreiben oder nachsehen, ob es schon einen gibt und dann abwarten.

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo Klaus Meier,

deine Beobachtungen sind korrekt. Und die Anmerkung dazu auch.

Da ich alle Installationen nur in VirtualBox habe, nicht auf HD also,

ist zu erkennen, daß ich nur testweise mit Gentoo umgehe, warum so oft?

Vielleicht schon etwas Suchtverhalten ...  :Smile: 

Ich werde jetzt einfach deinen Rat umsetzen und die letzte Installation

weiterführen (die übrigens nicht gelöscht oder überschrieben wurde).

Damit kann ich meine Beiträge hier möglicherweise etwas zurückfahren.

Außerdem muß ich mir immer wieder selbst vor Augen führen, daß ich

es mit unstable-Versionen zu tun habe, die schon im Wort unstable zeigen,

daß sie nicht fehlerfrei daherkommen.

Nach dieser etwas längeren Abhandlung - sollte sie gelesen worden sein -

wünsche ich allen hier im Forum ein schönes Wochenende.

Manfred

----------

## Klaus Meier

Es ist natürlich nichts dagegen einzuwenden. Wenn man ständig neu installiert, werden auch solche Fehler entdeckt, die andere nicht haben. Also im Prinzip sollte man Personen wie dir dankbar sein  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Virtualbox ist so eine Sache. Die Installation sollte da schon sauber verlaufen. Und man kann sich halt eine andere Distribution mal auf die Schnelle anschauen. Aber bei einem neuen OS, welches noch nicht übermäßig ausgereift ist, hat Virtualbox auch einen Nachteil. Es ist niemals ein vollständiger Ersatz für reale Hardware. Es kann immer der Fall sein, dass bemerkte Probleme nicht an KDE sondern an Virtualbox liegen. Deshalb führe ich Tests (nebenbei z.B. auch Windows10) immer auf realer Hardware durch, auch wenn für so etwas eher zu einer VM geraten wird.

P.S.: Wie kommst du jetzt darauf, dass deine Bemerkungen nicht gelesen werden? Und warum meinst du, dass du deine Beiträge zurückfahren solltest? Ich habe mich nur gewundert, dass jemand alle paar Wochen etwas neu installiert.

----------

## ManfredB

Ja, ja, es stimmt schon, was du da schreibst.

Ich wundere mich manchmal selbst darüber, daß ich es nicht lassen kann,

vor allem, wenn zB kde-frameworks, kde-plasma und kde-apps/kde-apps-meta

in neuen Versionen herauskommen - oder gar der kernel alle Nase lang ein

Update erfährt. Da sticht mich bisweilen der Hafer: neue Installation und

schon hast du die neuen Versionen sofort und mußt dich nicht mit Updates

(und den immer wieder vorkommenden Fehlern) auseinandersetzen.

Aber nun noch einmal zum Anlaß meines ursprünglichen Threas zum Thema

libkdegames.

Aus der build.log habe ich entnommen, daß unter /var/lib/layman/kde/kde-apps/libkdegames/files

der patch liegt.

Als ich dann einmal das ebuild angeschaut habe, habe ich die letzte Zeile, wo es um den patch geht,

einfach auskommentiert, dann einen erneuten Versuch gestartet - und siehe da, damit war das Problem

gelöst.

Denn der Inhalt des patches geht um einen diff zwischen 2 CMakeLists.txt, der aber offensichtlich

nicht funktioniert.

Soviel zu diesem Thema.....

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Klaus Meier

Vielleicht werden eines Tages Träume wahr....

http://www.heise.de/open/meldung/Plasma-Mobile-bringt-KDE-5-aufs-Smartphone-2763073.html

http://www.golem.de/news/konkurrenz-fuer-jolla-und-ubuntu-phone-kde-plasma-5-laeuft-auf-smartphones-1507-115426.html

Da ja jeder Hersteller dafür sorgt, dass ein richtiges Linux nicht auf seinen Geräten laufen darf, könnte das ein Lichtblick sein.

Der Elop hat ja den Verkauf des N9 in vielen Ländern verboten, die Entwicklung und den Support eingestellt. Trotzdem hat sich das Gerät besser verkauft als seine Kachelöfen.

Samsung fährt ja Tizen auch mit Karacho an die Wand.

Und die Krönung ist Ubuntu. Geräte, die einfach Mist sind darf man auf irgendwelchen Seiten für Idioten erspielen. Also nicht dass man sie geschenkt bekam, man musste sich stundenlang in irgend einem sozial kram rum treiben und alle paar Stunden irgendwo drauf klicken, um eine Möglichkeit zum Kauf angeboten zu bekommen.

Geräte, wo der Kunde und nicht Apple, Google oder Microsoft entscheidet, was auf seinem Gerät passiert, sind für diese Hersteller wohl ein Horror. Jetzt vielleicht noch etwas Zusammenarbeit mit Jolla. Das wäre der absolute Wahnsinn!

----------

## schmidicom

Dieser Link hier (den ich im Heise Forum gefunden habe) dürfte, vor allem im Bezug auf Plasma Mobile, auch noch interessant sein:

http://www.giga.de/unternehmen/kde/news/shashlik-kde-linux-fuehrt-android-apps-bald-nativ-aus/

----------

## Klaus Meier

Nun ist Portage kaputt. Habe das schon seit 24 Stunden. emerge -uDNva world ergibt:

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=kde-apps/akonadi-1.12.90[qt4]" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-apps/akonadi-9999::kde (masked by: missing keyword)

- kde-apps/akonadi-15.08.49.9999::kde (masked by: missing keyword)
```

Ok, unmaskiere ich akonadi-15.08.49.9999. Das ergibt: 

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=kde-apps/akonadi-1.12.90[qt4]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-apps/akonadi-15.08.49.9999::kde (Missing IUSE: qt4)
```

Ok, editiere ich das ebuild und füge bei IUSE qt4 hinzu, das ergibt:

```
[ebuild  N    *] kde-apps/akonadi-15.08.49.9999:5::kde  USE="mysql qt4 -debug -postgres -sqlite {-test}" 0 KiB

[blocks B      ] app-office/akonadi-server ("app-office/akonadi-server" is blocking kde-apps/akonadi-15.08.49.9999)
```

Hat da jemand eine Idee? Löschen von akonadi-server löst das Problem auch nicht.

----------

## Josef.95

@Klaus Meier,

das ist wahrscheinlich eine Abhängigkeit eines installierten Pakets, dessen deps im kde Overlay ohne Versionsbumb geändert wurden. (normal gibt es diese dep nicht mehr).

In der ungekürzten emerge Ausgabe sollte auch mit beistehen welches Paket diese dep fordert. Nimm von dem genanten Paket(en) ein rebuild vor, dann sollte es wieder passen.  (das sind vermutlich kdepimlibs und kdepim-common-libs)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hallo Josef, vielen Dank für den Tip, da wäre ich von alleine nicht drauf gekommen. Das Problem wurde durch folgendes ausgelöst:

```
rename app-office/akonadi-server/akonadi-server-15.08.49.9999.ebuild => kde-apps/akonadi/akonadi-15.08.49.9999.ebuild (86%)

 rename app-office/akonadi-server/akonadi-server-9999.ebuild => kde-apps/akonadi/akonadi-9999.ebuild (86%)

 rename {app-office/akonadi-server => kde-apps/akonadi}/metadata.xml (100%)
```

Sollte sonst noch jemand dieses Problem haben, immer nur das erste Programm aus der Liste neu übersetzen und das wiederholen, bis alles ok ist. Bei mir stand da auch zuerst Calligra drin, das braucht man nicht neu zu übersetzen.

----------

## ManfredB

Heute habe ich kde-apps 15.07.80 als Update bekommen.

Fast alles hat reibungslos geklappt. Aber nur fast:

kde-apps/kio-extras und kde-plasma/kio-extras liegen im Clinch miteinander.

kdenlive läßt sich nicht emergen, in der sehr langen build.log kann ich nicht

erkennen, wo das Problem liegen soll.

Daher meine Frage: hat von euch schon jemand mit Erfolg das Update durchgeführt?

Sind die genannten Probleme nur bei mir anhängig?

Danke im voraus für Stellungnahmen.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Josef.95

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Heute habe ich kde-apps 15.07.80 als Update bekommen.
> 
> Fast alles hat reibungslos geklappt. Aber nur fast:
> 
> kde-apps/kio-extras und kde-plasma/kio-extras liegen im Clinch miteinander.

  Der sollte im Bug 555592 schon (nach einem sync) erledigt sein.

 *Quote:*   

> kdenlive läßt sich nicht emergen, in der sehr langen build.log kann ich nicht
> 
> erkennen, wo das Problem liegen soll.

  Das liegt wahrscheinlich mit an media-libs/mlt (ist so ohne Fehlermeldung aber nur geraten).

Vermutlich wird dazu erst Bug 517640  gelöst werden müssen.

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo josef.95!

Vielen Dank für diese beiden Hinweise.

ich werde es heute noch testen.

Schönen Sonntag in jedem Falle....

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Ergebnis soeben:

kde-plasma/kio-extras is blocking kde-apps/kio-extras

Das heißt, ich muß noch eine Weile warten, bis das bearbeitet ist.

Mit media-libs/mlt kann durchaus das Problem kdenlive zusammenhängen.

Auch darauf muß ich dann noch warten,

aber das macht nichts, denn in der unstable-Version

kommt so etwas ja immer wieder einmal vor.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich habe das Problem mit emerge -C kio-extras gelöst, dann ging es durch.

Ansonsten, neues Update, neues Unglück. Es ist mir jetzt zum ersten Mal aufgefallen, dass die Pakete von kde-apps in unterschiedlichen Slots stecken, auch wenn sie alle die gleiche Versionsnr. tragen. Knapp die Hälfte ist in 5, der Rest in 4. Das erklärt eventuell einige meiner Probleme, weil 4 und 5 nicht so optimal zusammen spielen. Auf alle Fälle ist Dolphin von 4 nach 5 gewandert, mit beträchtlichen Folgen. Also zum ersten, Kdeconnect funktioniert wieder. Die Anzeige hatte ich vorher schon hinbekommen durch rekompilieren. Jetzt funktioniert auch der Dateitransfer wieder. Es wird zwar kein Inhalt vom Gerät angezeigt, aber wenn man oben in der (als editierbar eingestellten) Adresszeile rum klickt, dann bekommt man es hin.

Andererseits wurden die Funktionen von Dolphin arg zusammengestrichen. Vorschau für Videos und pdf wurde entfernt. So wie auf dem Desktop. Da gibt es ja auch nur sehr wenig Dateitypen. Genauso Rechtsklick. Da wurden auch die meisten Möglichkeiten rausgeschmissen. Mit Rechts auf ein Archiv klicken und dann entpacken geht nicht mehr. Na ganz großes Kino.

Vorschau von pdf-Dateien auf dem Desktop funktioniert ja bei KDE4 auch schon seit Jahren nicht mehr richtig. Sorry, aber meine Motivation, weiter KDE zu nutzen ist grade nicht sonderlich ausgeprägt. Oder Linux im allgemeinen. Gnome wird mit voller Absicht kaputt gemacht. Es ist ja nun wirklich nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Und bei KDE habe ich langsam nicht mehr die Hoffnung, dass die Devs das Projekt stemmen können.

----------

## franzf

Dass es bei kde-apps verschiedene SLOTs gibt hab ich glaub ich hier im thread mehrfach gesagt  :Wink: 

Und die Vorschauen werden wiederkommen, sobald die entsprechenden addons portiert und released wurden (was denke ich mal bald sein wird). Gilt auch für die Rechtsclick-Optionen, die großteils als Erweiterungen über dolphin-plugins waren.

Und der einzige Weg, über den du die Crash-Autobahn, auf der sich Gnome und Kde befinden, verlassen kannst, ist - Eigeninitiative  :Wink:  Entweder dort bugs fixen, oder DE/WM selber schreiben, z.B. über awesome oder qtile. Selibiges gilt für Programme  :Wink: 

Oder einfach mit dem zufrieden sein, was dir angeboten wird. Ich bins nicht und deshalb auf der "Eigeninitiative"-Schiene, soweit es sich verantworten lässt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das Problem dabei ist, man kann sich aber nicht darauf verlassen, dass Ding, die vorhanden sind, nach dem nächsten Upddate noch vorhanden sind oder funktionieren. Bei Gnom ist die Idiotisierung das Ziel, bei KDE ist es wohl der Weg. Habe gerade gemerkt, kio-mtp funktioniert auch nicht mehr. Werde mir heute Abend mal die Live-Version anschauen.

Aber nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen mit KDE gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass sich da bald etwas Bessert. Vor ca. 6 Monaten dachte ich, ok, so wie es jetzt ist, damit kannst du leben. Und bin davon ausgegangen, dass es halt besser wird. Und nicht, dass es aktuell schlechter ist als noch vor 6 Monaten.

Muss man dann akzeptieren: Wenn man zum Arbeiten bestimmte Funktionen benötigt, dann sind aktuell weder Gnome noch KDE dazu zu gebrauchen.

----------

## musv

Nun mal nicht ganz so pessimistisch. 

Beim Wechsel von KDE3.5 zu KDE4 war's noch schlimmer. KDE4.0 war 'ne Katastrophe. Aber mittlerweile ist KDE4 durchaus auf dem Niveau von KDE3.5, was Stabilität und Oberflächenempfinden angebelangt. Ich denk mal, das wird schon noch.

Die Entwicklung von e17 (mittlerweile e19) war da ein ganzes Stück langwieriger.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> Mit Rechts auf ein Archiv klicken und dann entpacken geht nicht mehr. Na ganz großes Kino.

  Sollte funktionieren (hier tut es das).

----------

## ManfredB

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *ManfredB wrote:*   Heute habe ich kde-apps 15.07.80 als Update bekommen.
> 
> Fast alles hat reibungslos geklappt. Aber nur fast:
> 
> kde-apps/kio-extras und kde-plasma/kio-extras liegen im Clinch miteinander.  Der sollte im Bug 555592 schon (nach einem sync) erledigt sein.
> ...

 

Also bis heute hat sich nichts am Problem geändert - ich habe extra ein paar Tage abgewartet.

Nach wie vor Block kde-apps/kio-extras kde-plasma/kio-extras.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hast du meinen Tip befolgt? emerge -C kio-extras, dann geht es durch.

----------

## ManfredB

Leider habe ich das wohl übersehen,

ich werde es ausprobieren.

Danke für den Hinweis.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Leider wird nur kio-extras deinstalliert, weiter passiert da nichts.

Wenn ich nun emerge -avuDN world eingebe, endet es wieder mit demselben block.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, wie schaut der Block denn aus?

Um welche Pakete und Versionen geht es?

Magst nicht mal die emerge Ausgabe posten, in der ersichtlich sein sollte worum es genau geht?

(für längere ausgaben nutze am besten einen Pastebin Service)

----------

## ManfredB

kde-plasma/kio-extras is blocking kde-apps/kio-extras

So lautet die Zeile in roter Schrift.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Josef.95

Ja, aber welche Pakete in welcher Version benötigen die denn?

All das sollte in der original emerge Ausgabe ersichtlich sein. Mit der Info könnte man dann mal nachschauen warum sich was blockt, und sich ggf auch ne Lösung finden lassen.

----------

## ManfredB

plasma-desktop-5.3.2 benötigt kde-apps/kio-extras-15.12.0

dolphin-15.07.80 benötigt kde-apps/kio-extras-15.07.80

Es heißt:

Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

installed at the samt time on the same session.

Das ist der Konflikt in Kurzfassung.

Ehrlich gesagt, verstehe ich immer weniger: gestern sah das noch anders aus,

heute plötzlich kio-extras-15.12.0...

Vor allem sehe ich gerade, daß kde-apps/kio-extras-15.07.80 installiert ist,

plasma-desktop kann ich jetzt doch emergen.

Ebenso dolphin.

Nun frage ich mich doch, wie das zustande kommt.

kde-plasma/kio-extras wird bei avuDN world dauernd angeführt, aber wozu es nun wirklich

benötigt wird .....

Gruß

ManfredLast edited by ManfredB on Thu Aug 06, 2015 6:42 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Gerade etwas gefunden...

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Intel-Plasma-5-Driver-Crash

Das könnte die Ursache für einen Teil meiner Probleme sein.

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo Klaus Meier,

mal kurz eine Frage: müssen die Einträge aus deiner schon länger bestehenden Anleitung

in die package.use-Datei immer noch gemacht werden?

Du weißt schon: die Einträge mit der USE-Flag minimal.

Oder ist das inzwischen überholt?

Danke im voraus für die Antwort.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Klaus Meier

Nein, hat sich alles erledigt. Das wurde über das Profil geregelt. Einige Einträge musst du schon noch setzen, aber das sagt dir emerge schon. Du kannst sie auch von emerge automatisch erzeugen lassen. Als Hilfestellung kann man folgendes Wiki nehmen, das beschreibt alles: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/KDE/Plasma_5_upgrade

Wenn du testing nutzt, dann ist das Meiste aus dem Wiki überflüssig.

----------

## ManfredB

Danke für die Hinweise.

Übrigens zu meinem anderen Problem (Blocking kio-extras):

Ich habe einen Test gemacht.

kde-apps/kde-apps-meta-15.07.80 unmerged,

dann kde-apps/kde-meta-15.04.3 installiert.

Kein Problem mehr mit kio-extras.

ich habe den Eindruck, daß - nachdem heute bereits kde-apps-meta-15.07.90

angekündigt ist - daß erst wieder kde-frameworks-5.13 und kde-plasma-5.4.0

auftauchen müssen, um diese Probleme zu beseitigen - wobei das keineswegs

sicher sein muß, denn ich denke, kde-plasma und kde-apps werden von

unterschiedlichen Gruppen gebaut, und ob die immer über die kleinen blocking-Probleme

Bescheid wissen .....

Aber bei dieser Hitze (hier bei uns nahe 40 Grad heute) will ich nicht meckern,

ich komme ja selbst kaum zu etwas bei solch einem Wetter .-)

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ja, es gibt aktuell kde-frameworks-5.13 und kde-plasma-5.3.95 im Overlay. Die muss man unmaskieren, damit kde-apps-15.07.90 ohne Blocks installiert werden kann. Die Pakete von Frameworks und Plasma stehen aber noch nicht zum Download bereit. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie mein System aussieht, wenn das alles durch ist.

Ich denke, das ist aktuell das Hauptproblem. Früher, als es noch ein KDE4 gab, wurden alle Pakete auf einen Schlag veröffentlicht und funktionierten auch zusammen. Aktuell kommt ein neues Framework und bringt 2 neue Probleme. Das nächste Plasma löst eines davon und bringt 2 neue. Die nächsten Apps lösen eins davon und bringen 2 neue. Aktuell wird da auch etwas von Plasma nach Framework verschoben. Vielleicht sollte man das Release-Modell mal überdenken.

----------

## ManfredB

Einige meta-Pakete von kde-apps-15.07.90 lassen sich ohne Probleme installieren,

doch sobals kdebase-meta drankommt, sieht man die Blocks und sonstigen

Unverträglichkeiten.

Es wäre wirklich schön, wenn diese neue KDE-Ausgabe erst dann angeboten würde,

wenn vorher bereits die Probleme erkannt und beseitigt würden.

Klar - wir "Tester" sind ja dazu da, daß wir bugs schreiben und geduldig warten,

bis dieser überwunden sind.

Autohersteller dürften so nicht vorgehen  :Smile:  .....

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Klaus Meier

Nun ja, es ist ja noch in einem Overlay. Und das besagt schon, dass es noch nicht fertig ist. Es ist immer Bastelei... Wenn die apps direkt im Portage landen, dann kann man von Benutzbarkeit ausgehen. Daran sollte man immer denken, es muss mit Problemen gerechnet werden.

Edit: Außerdem, die finale Version der Apps wird 15.08.x sein. Das sind alles noch Prereleases.

Was jetzt aber nichts daran ändert, dass ich nicht so glücklich darüber bin, dass die Zahl der Probleme seit einem halben Jahr zunimmt.

----------

## ManfredB

Nun ist kde-frameworks-5.13 heraus,

einige der Probleme haben sich damit gelöst, andere nicht.

Immerhin konnte ich nun kde-apps/kde-apps-meta-15.07.90 installieren.

Ein "existing preserved libs: package: kde-plasma-baloo-5.9.2"

Einige plasma-Pakete brauch dies offensichtlich.

kde-plasma-meta-5.3.95 läßt sich nun auch installieren.

Damit sind nun auch alle blocks verschwunden.

Gruß

Manfred

P.S. ergänzend muß ich anmerken, daß die Blocks nur verschwinden,

wenn 2 plasma-Pakete deinstalliert werden:

kfilemetadata baloo

Eine Einschränkung muß ich doch machen:

kdenlive ist mit mlt-0.9.0 nicht zufrieden,

verlangt eine neuere Version. Da eine solche in portage

nicht vorhanden ist, läßt sich kdenlive nicht emergen

----------

## Klaus Meier

So, die Updates sind durch. Ja, man braucht sie alle drei, Framework und Plasma damit die Apps ohne Blocks durch geht. Dann musste ich aber nichts manuell deinstallieren, das geht automatisch. Blocks mit einem kleinen b werden automatisch aufgelöst, nur bei denen mit einem großen B muss man manuell eingreifen.

Kdenlive ist nicht so wild, da hat man ja noch die alte Version drauf. Ansonsten, kio-mtp wird nicht mehr benötigt, das übernimmt jetzt kio-extras, wenn man das USE-Flag mtp setzt. Plasmashell ist mir bislang noch nicht abgestürzt, wenn ich den Rechner ausgeschaltet habe. Des weiteren verursachen die Plamoids, die Systemwerte anzeigen, nicht mehr diese extreme Systemlast mit der Plasmashell.

Was mir etwas Angst macht ist das neue USE-Flag pim bei den kde-apps-meta. So wie es aussieht, gibt es kdepim jetzt auch im Slot 5. Man muss dazu aber kdepim:4 deinstallieren. Und dann hatte ich immer noch 2 Blocks. Werde ich mir am Wochenende wohl mal antun, ich sehe da auch noch kein Kmail. Das brauche ich halt. Weiß da jemand, ob das schon vollständig ist und funktioniert?

Edit: Mit USE="-kdepim pim" geht es durch. Und Kmail startet sogar und alle Konten sind da. Scheint zu funktionieren.

----------

## ManfredB

Wieder einmal ein Problemchen.

Nach der Basis-Installation und reboot, erst emerge --sync,

dann wollte ich vor einem generellen update mit 404 Paketen

layman installieren, doch da kommt ein Problem zwischen

perl-5.20 und perl-5.22, das sich irgendwie nicht auflösen läßt.

Darum habe ich nun doch erst das update laufen lassen,

übrigens wird bereits kde-frameworks-5.13 automatisch mitinstalliert.

Ansonsten noch keine weiteren Blocks.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ok, das Problem mit Perl hat jetzt aber nichts mit KDE zu tun. Was genau ist denn da dein Problem? Mit dieser Fehlermeldung kann dir leider keiner helfen  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   Es ist auch oftmals einfacher, nicht zu viel auf einmal zu aktualisieren. Also erst Perl und dann KDE.

Dann noch ein Problem von mir: Wie bekomme ich meinen Google Kalender mit Kontact abgeglichen? Das hat mit KDE5 noch nicht funktioniert, auch nicht mit Kdepim4. Ich habe mir da noch nie Gedanken drüber gemacht, weil es ja noch Version 4 war. Die italienischen Feiertage werden synchronisiert, meine persönlichen Termine nicht. Hat da einer eine Idee?

Edit: Wenn ich auf manuell aktualisieren klicke, dann kommt immer, dass die Resource online sein muss und ob ich online gehen will. Das bestätige ich immer mit ja, es ändert sich aber nichts.

Eventuell alle Einstellungen löschen und noch mal bei Null anfangen? Hab ich aber wenig Lust, weil ich da drei Email-Konten habe und da einiges dran hängt.

----------

## firefly

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Eventuell alle Einstellungen löschen und noch mal bei Null anfangen? Hab ich aber wenig Lust, weil ich da drei Email-Konten habe und da einiges dran hängt.

 

Du must nicht gleich alle einstellungen löschen. Eventuell reicht es die akonadi ressource für den google kalender anbindung neu einzurichten

----------

## ManfredB

Noch eine Erfahrung:

Wenn ich

emerge -av @kde-plasma

eingebe, kommen die bekannten Blocks (3 Stück) zum Vorschein.

Gebe ich aber 

emerge -av kde-plasma/plasma-meta an,

sehe ich nicht einen Fehler, sondern es geht durch.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Klaus Meier

@plasma-meta ist das Set, plasma-meta ist das ebuild. Die sind nicht identisch. Sets sollte man nicht mehr verwenden.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Eventuell alle Einstellungen löschen und noch mal bei Null anfangen? Hab ich aber wenig Lust, weil ich da drei Email-Konten habe und da einiges dran hängt. 
> 
> Du must nicht gleich alle einstellungen löschen. Eventuell reicht es die akonadi ressource für den google kalender anbindung neu einzurichten

 

Das war auch mein erster Gedanke. Da ging aber irgendwie nichts vor und zurück. Das USE-Flag "google" ist ja gerade raus geflogen und jetzt bekomme ich den Kalender gar nicht mehr eingerichtet.

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo Klaus Meier,

danke für die Erklärung. Ich merke wieder einmal, daß ich in manchen Punkten

doch nicht uptodate bin, drum bin ich sehr dankbar, das in diesem Forum

zur Sprache bringen zu können.

Schönen Abend allerseits.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## schmidicom

Könnt ihr mir mal einen Gefallen machen und bei eurem KDE Plsama 5 nachprüfen ob der folgende Fehler auch auftritt?

- Sobald ein Ereignissound (wegen einer Fehlermeldung oder der gleichen) abgespielt wird, wird die Masterlautstärke auf 100% hochgedreht.

Ich dachte immer dieses überaus lästige Problem sei schon längstens behoben worden, aber jetzt taucht das wieder auf.  :Sad: 

----------

## Josef.95

@schmidicom

Hm, das liegt wahrscheinlich eher an pulseaudio (oder deren Konfiguration, und nicht am kde oder plasma).

----------

## schmidicom

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> @schmidicom
> 
> Hm, das liegt wahrscheinlich eher an pulseaudio (oder deren Konfiguration, und nicht am kde oder plasma).

 

Wie ich gestern Abend noch herausgefunden habe, nicht nur.

Die Notifications von KDE können mit der Pulseaudio-Option "flat-volumes", welche standardmäßig aktiviert ist, nicht wirklich viel anfangen. Die meisten anderen Audioquellen wie der VLC-Player oder auch GNOME haben damit keine Probleme. Wäre vermutlich nicht verkehrt das folgende auch ins Gentoo-Wiki aufzunehmen und/oder dem Pulseaudio-ebuild ein KDE flag zu verpassen das diese Option direkt bei der Installation global deaktiviert.

 *https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio#daemon.conf wrote:*   

> flat-volumes scales the device-volume with the volume of the "loudest" application. For example, raising the VoIP call volume will raise the hardware volume and adjust the music-player volume so it stays where it was, without having to lower the volume of the music-player manually. Defaults to yes.

 

PS: Mir persönlich gefällt das verhalten von Pulseaudio auch besser wenn diese Option deaktiviert ist aber trotzdem sollten die Notifications von KDE lernen damit umzugehen.

----------

## ManfredB

Stichwort: kde-apps/kdenlive und media-libs/mlt

kdenlive fordert mlt-0.9.8, in der repos ist nach wie vor nur 0.9.0.

Im Bugreport zu kdenlive sind inzwischen ein ebuild von mlt-0.9.8

und zwei patches erstellt worden.

Diese habe ich mir geholt und das ebuild in /usr/portage/media-libs/mlt 

und die patches in /usr/portage/media-libs/mlt/files verschoben.

Zusätzlich mußte ich die beiden patches in Manifest eintragen,

danach "ebuild mlt-0.9.8.ebuild manifest" eingeben,

und schon konnte ich mit Erfolg mlt-0.9.8 emergen.

Testweise habe ich kdenlive-15.07.90 installiert, um zu sehen,

ob dessen Anforderungen erfüllt sind: ja - es hat geklappt.

Bleibt nur die Frage: wann mlt-0.9.8 in die repos gelangt,

damit nach Erscheinen von kde-apps-15.08.0 nicht wieder ein Fehler auftritt

(bei mir jedenfalls nicht mehr).

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Neue Erfahrung:

Gestern habe auf kde-apps/kde-apps-meta-15.08.0 upgedatet.

Heute nach emerge --sync und emerge -avuDN world

sollen mehrere kde-base-Pakete installiert werden -als Update.

Version dieser Pakete: 4.11.22

Nun frage ich mich, was das soll.... Denn ich habe als profil

plasma gewählt, und es sind installiert:

kde-frameworks-5.13

kde-plasma-5.3.95

kde-apps-15.08.0

Folgende kde-base-Pakete werden aufgeführt:

kcheckpass

qguiplatformplugin_kde

libkworkspace

kscreensaver

Rätselhaft - finde ich....

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> upgedatet.

 Ich weiß, ich werde gleich als Pedant abgestempelt, aber wie wäre es mit "aktualisiert" ?

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo Yamakuzure!

Keineswegs werde ich dich als Pedant abstempeln!

Ich bedanke mich sogar für diesen Hinweis,

denn ich merke selbst, daß diese verdeutschte Englisch-Fassung

ganz und gar nicht passt.

Aktualisieren ist das, was ich wohl in meinem Gedächtnis vergeblich

gesucht habe  :Smile: 

Manchmal müßte ich wohl doch noch einmal zurückfinden zu dem,

was ich als junger Mensch im Fach Deutsch gelernt habe.

Die Mischung der Sprachen war lange Zeit bei mir obsolet,

aber wie es so kommt: Anpassung an die Entwicklung - nicht immer

zu empfehlen.....

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also, was das soll  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   KDE ist noch nicht komplett auf 5 aktualisiert. Es hängen da noch jede Menge Dinge an KDE4. Es sind ja noch viele Apps im Slot 4, auch wenn sie die Versionsnr. 15.08.0 tragen. Die kdelibs sind ja auch noch mit an Bord.

Und Kdenlive lässt sich jetzt auch installieren, ganz ohne etwas dazu.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Und jetzt lässt sich die Pracht nicht übersetzen. Es ging ja gestern erst mal gut los, einige Pakete gingen gut durch, aber jetzt habe ich fast überall folgende Meldung:

```
CMake Warning (dev) in CMakeLists.txt:

  No cmake_minimum_required command is present.  A line of code such as

    cmake_minimum_required(VERSION 3.3)

  should be added at the top of the file.  The version specified may be lower

  if you wish to support older CMake versions for this project.  For more

  information run "cmake --help-policy CMP0000".

This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!

See also "/tmp/portage/kde-apps/knotify-15.08.0/work/knotify-15.08.0_build/CMakeFiles/CMakeOutput.log".

See also "/tmp/portage/kde-apps/knotify-15.08.0/work/knotify-15.08.0_build/CMakeFiles/CMakeError.log".

 * ERROR: kde-apps/knotify-15.08.0::kde failed (configure phase):

 *   cmake failed
```

Ich nutze cmake 3.3.1.

Edit: Sehe gerade, dass die aktuelle Version der kdelibs maskiert wurde. Eventuell liegt es daran.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Und jetzt lässt sich die Pracht nicht übersetzen. Es ging ja gestern erst mal gut los, einige Pakete gingen gut durch, aber jetzt habe ich fast überall folgende Meldung:
> 
> ```
> CMake Warning (dev) in CMakeLists.txt:
> 
> ...

 

Klaus,

ja, siehe dazu im Bug 558236

----------

## ManfredB

In meiner stable-Version von Gentoo wird gerade kde-frameworks-5.13 installiert,

doch immer wieder scheitern phonon und phonon-vlc.

Egal ob ich qt4 oder qt5 wähle, es klappt nicht.

Jedesmal, wenn phonon dran kommt, wird der emerge-Prozess unterbrochen.

Kann es sein, daß das Problem bei der stable-Version an qt5 liegt?

Denn in der unstable-Version habe ich mit phonon überhaupt kein Problem mehr.

Danke im voraus für Tipps, was ich genau machen kann/muß.....

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Klaus Meier

Manfred, kannst du die Fehlermeldung bitte posten, dann kann man dir besser helfen. Bei mir war es bis vor kurzem so, dass ich bei vlc entweder -qt4 oder -qt5 setzen musste, beides gleichzeitig (was ja so im Profil gesetzt ist) ging nicht. Dazu musste ich einen Eintrag in der package.use machen. Das ist jetzt seit ein paar Tagen nicht mehr nötig.

Den Google-Kalender kann ich jetzt wieder hinzufügen, mal sehen, ob er synchronisiert. Bis jetzt sieht es noch nicht danach aus.

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen, hallo Klaus Meier,

Leider lag der Fehler wieder einmal bei mir.

Hätte ich die Schritte genau nach Vorlage durchgeführt,

wäre dieses Posting gar nicht erst notwendig gewesen.

Folgende Schritte habe ich diesmal gemacht.

1. Basis-System aufbauen mit der install-iso

2. Nach Fertigstellung und Neustart emerge --sync

3. emerge -avuDN world - alle Updates installieren lassen

4. layman installieren und die Anleitung befolgen

5. Erst dann kde-frameworks.

Auf diese Weise wurde nämlich beim update bereits

phonon und phonon-vlc installiert, und zwar fehlerlos.

Bei meinem vorherigen Verfahren habe sofort nach

Neustart bereits layman installiert und damit verbundene

Abhängigkeiten. Und dann war klar, daß bei der Installation

von kde-frameworks noch etliches nachinstalliert werden

mußte, was zum generellen Update gehörte, so

phonon und phonon-vlc.

Daher kann ich nur sagen: selber schuld - mea culpa.....

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## schmidicom

Sollte mit KDE Plasma 5.4 nicht, zum Testen, eine Wayland-Sitzung im DM verfügbar sein?

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/1/22677/plasma-54-freigegeben.html

Ich habe gerade das Upgrade durchgezogen aber im Auswahlmenü meines sddm wird nach wie vor nur Plasma und das Plasma MediaCenter angezeigt.

EDIT:

Hat sich erledigt...

https://community.kde.org/KWin/Wayland#Start_a_Plasma_session_on_Wayland

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Sollte mit KDE Plasma 5.4 nicht, zum Testen, eine Wayland-Sitzung im DM verfügbar sein?
> 
> http://www.pro-linux.de/news/1/22677/plasma-54-freigegeben.html
> 
> Ich habe gerade das Upgrade durchgezogen aber im Auswahlmenü meines sddm wird nach wie vor nur Plasma und das Plasma MediaCenter angezeigt.

 

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=SDDM-0.12-Released

Nö, da gab es bei mir keinen neuen Eintrag für Wayland.

----------

## ManfredB

Ich will mein System wieder aktualisieren.

KDE-15.08.1 ist erschienen, doch wenn ich emerge -avuDN world eingebe,

kommt nur die Meldung:

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy ">=kde-apps/kephal-4.11:4[aqua=]".

Ich weiß nicht, wozu das gebraucht wird, aber kde-apps/kdebase-meta

braucht das Paket.

Also muß ich es wohl lassen, bis das geklärt ist.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Klaus Meier

Du musst noch die 15.08.0 nehmen. Die 15.08.1 ist noch nicht raus.

----------

## ManfredB

15.09.2015 ist das angekündigte Erscheinungsdatum.

Ich warte immer einen Tag länger, wenns reicht, heute ist der 16.09.

Vielleicht muß der Tag auch erst rum sein....

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Yamakuzure

Also bei der menge an Ebuilds muss man sich eventuell auch ein paar Tage mehr nach der Veröffentlichung gedulden.  :Wink: 

Mal eine andere Frage:

Einige von euch sind ja äußerst mutig vorangeschritten und verwenden nun länger KF5.

Wie ist bei euch der Eindruck? Was funktioniert noch nicht?

Ich habe KF5 vor ein paar Monaten mal getestet, und was nicht gut funktionierte waren die automatische Bildschirmsteuerung wenn ein zweiter Monitor an- oder abgeklemmt wurde. Außerdem war die KDE-PIM-Integration eher weniger vollständig. Außerdem war es mir unmögloch Conky zuverlässig auf dem Desktop angezeigt zu bekommen.

Wie ist da, ganz grob und knapp, der Stand heute?

----------

## schmidicom

(Laptop und Workstation)

Also abstürzte (wo sich der ganze Desktop verabschiedet und man auf den Loginscreen zurückfällt) hatte ich nun schon lange keine mehr. Auch das die plasmashell oder irgendein Programm im Hintergrund chrashte ist mir in letzter zeit kaum noch unter gekommen und wenn dann war ich selbst daran vermutlich mitschuld.

Was mir aber immer noch auffällt ist das KDE Plasma 5 noch etwas mühe mit Multimonitor-Settings hat. Einstellungen können mal verloren gehen und beim spontanen dazustecken eines Monitors dauert es ne Weile bis sich der Desktop wieder gefangen hat. Und die deutsche Lokalisierung ist auch noch nicht so weit wie sie es unter KDE SC 4 war denn es dringt an der einen oder anderen stelle immer mal wieder etwas englischsprachiges durch.

Davon abgesehen bin ich inzwischen sehr zufrieden Mit KDE Plasma 5 und benutze ihn auch auf meinem Produktivsystem.

----------

## ManfredB

Seltsam genug für mein Empfinden:

Ich habe aus var/lib/layman/kde/profiles/package.mask

kde-15.08.1

nach /etc/portage/package.unmask

verlinkt.

Wenn ich heute nach emerge --sync

emerge -avuDN world durchführe,

verlangen 15.08.1-Pakete einige kde-apps/*-4.11.22-Pakete

(die es noch nicht gibt, dafür aber kde-base/*-4.11.22-Pakete)

Nun frage ich mich doch, warum dieser Mischmasch kommt,

den 15.08.0 hat etlich kde-base/*-4.11.22er mitinstalliert,

und nun sollen kde-apps/*-4.11.22 drankommen.

Richtig: ich bin kein Paketbauer, aber es würde mich doch interessieren,

warum mit den neuesten Paketen so umgegangen wird.

Denn wenn ich das richtig verstehe, sind das alles noch kde4-Pakete,

und ich dachte, wir wären bereits bei kde5.

Es steht mir nicht zu, hier irgendjemanden zu kritisieren,

aber meine Unkenntnis verlangt nach Aufklärung  :Smile: 

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Yamakuzure

Nein. Es ist das "KDE Framework 5", was ein komplett anderer Schuh ist. Die Programme werden nach und nach portiert.

Was die Pakete angeht, das Aktualisieren ist ein inkrementeller Prozess. Würden die Maintainer alles in einem riiiiiiesigen Commit in den baum hiefen, ist das unglaublich schlecht für die Zukunft, da man einzelne Änderungen kaum noch nachvollziehen könnte.

Ich habe zum Beispiel ein reines KDE 4 drauf, und 186 Pakete kommen aus kde-apps, die früher in kde-base drin waren.

Vielleicht hast du nur genau in der Aktualisierungsarbeit synchronisiert?

----------

## ManfredB

Danke für den Hinweis auf frameworks.

Mit eigenen Worten, wie ich es verstanden habe:

KDE-Pakete. zB KDE-15.08.0, benötiigen noch andere

kde-apps/-Pakete, zB 4.11.22

Da aber noch nicht alle kde-base-Pakete nach kde-apps portiert sind,

kommt zwar 15.08.0 damit zurecht, aber 15.08.1 nicht mehr,

denn dort werden kde-apps-Pakete erwartet.

Es ist also so lange unsinnig, die 15.08.1 zu installieren,

bis all die benötigten Pakete nach kde-apps portiert sind.

Nur noch die eine Frage: warum werden schon 15.08.1-Pakete

freigegeben, wenn die erforderlichen kde-apps-Pakete noch nicht existieren?

Fahren die Züge also sozusagen in unterschiedlicher Geschwindigkeit nebeneinander her?  :Smile: 

Gruß

Manfred

P.S. kde-apps/kde-apps-meta-15.08.0 scheitert an libaccounts-glib-1.18,

daher ist die Installation nicht vollständig, weil zB kde-apps/kdenetwork-meta genau immer den Fehler bringt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also ich bin total hin und her gerissen. Zum einen ist es der mit ganz großem Abstand beste Desktop, den ich kenne. Wenn er denn irgendwann mal funktionieren tun täten würde. Und da sind die Prognosen gar nicht so falsch: Kurz bevor KDE5 fertig ist, kommt qt6 raus und alles geht wieder von vorne los.

Es ist einfach eine große Qual für Masochisten. Irgend etwas stürzt immer ab oder frisst die CPU. Es ist aber nicht so systematisch, dass man da einen Bugreport draus machen kann. Meistens wird es mit einem Update gefixt, dafür kommt etwas anderes dazu. Wenn eine Anwendung von 4 auf 5 portiert wird, dann ist das meistens erst mal eine Katastrophe.

KDE4 war anfangs total unbrauchbar und wurde dann irgendwann besser. KDE5 war zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo ich gewechselt bin, gar nicht so über und ging danach so richtig in den Keller. Ich hoffe, dass da allmählich der Tiefpunkt erreicht ist und es ab jetzt aufwärts geht. Leider ist es so, dass Kritik z.B. auf Pro Linux einfach abgebügelt wird. Das hat bei mir dazu geführt, dass ich es noch nutze, aber absolut keine Motivation mehr habe, mich da reinzuhängen. Vor einem Jahr hieß es ja: Plasma5 ist fertig. Wenn es einem reicht, ein Hintergrundbild anzuschauen, dann trifft diese Aussage zu. Es würde dem KDE-Projekt sehr helfen, wenn man es als das bezeichnet, was es ist: Eine Preview. Immer noch. Was nutzen mir Bibliotheken? Die Anwendungen müssen laufen.

Aktuell habe ich gerade mal wieder alle meine Einstellungen gelöscht, weil Akonadi nicht starten wollte und Kmail deshalb nicht ging. Geht jetzt wieder. Aber dafür ist die ganze Oberfläche jetzt unbenutzbar langsam. Oder es hängt. Vielleicht geht es ja in einer Stunde wieder. Muss vielleicht erst mal wieder alles indiziert werden. Es macht keinen Spaß. Sagte ich ja schon mal an einer anderen Stelle: Wenn Microsoft nicht auch alles kaputt machen würde, wäre ich wohl wohl von Linux weg.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *ManfredB wrote:*   

> Nur noch die eine Frage: warum werden schon 15.08.1-Pakete
> 
> freigegeben, wenn die erforderlichen kde-apps-Pakete noch nicht existieren?

 Also eine harte Maskierung würde ich nicht "freigegeben" nennen...

Ich synce zwar gerade nochmal, aber die 15.08.1 Pakete sehe ich nur hart maskiert im KDE overlay.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Es gab da mal eine Meldung, dass die Ebuilds schon vorher da sind, um die Paketierung zu erleichtern. Also nicht, um sie zu nutzen.

Wie gesagt, es ist immer noch ein Overlay und nicht im Portage. Bei allem, was sich in einem Overlay befindet darf man nicht erwarten, dass es ohne Probleme funktioniert. Es richtet sich an Entwickler und Bastler.

----------

## musv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Wenn Microsoft nicht auch alles kaputt machen würde, wäre ich wohl wohl von Linux weg.

 

Ach Klaus.   :Rolling Eyes:   Du willst ernsthaft sagen, dass du Windows 7,8,9,10 einem stabilen KDE4 vorziehen würdest, weil KDE5 aus dem Overlay noch zwischen Alpha- und Beta-Status hängt?

Davon mal abgesehen, macht es Dir doch eh Spaß, Dich damit rumzuärgern. Sonst würdest du nicht in diesem Thread die knappe Hälfte der Posts stellen. 

Und abschließend bin ich Dir auch noch dankbar dafür, sofern du fleißig Bug-Reports erstellst. Je mehr Leute wie du sich dafür opfern, umso eher erreicht das Projekt einen akzeptablen Reifegrad.

----------

## schmidicom

Meinen Kommentar weiter oben hätte ich wohl besser sein gelassen... (wegen "das Schicksal herausfordern" und so)

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=352854

Nach dem Update von kde-frameworks/kservice auf Version 5.14.2 ist der ganze Desktop so gut wie unbenutzbar, zum Glück scheint es aber mit Version 5.14.0 zu funktionieren.Last edited by schmidicom on Fri Sep 18, 2015 7:56 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ManfredB

Zum Problem libaccounts-glib-1.18 habe ich in einem Bugreport einen Trick erfahren:

deinstalliere dev-libs/check, dann läßt sich libaccounts-glib installieren.

Gelesen, getan: es hat geklappt.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Wenn Microsoft nicht auch alles kaputt machen würde, wäre ich wohl wohl von Linux weg. 
> 
> Ach Klaus.    Du willst ernsthaft sagen, dass du Windows 7,8,9,10 einem stabilen KDE4 vorziehen würdest, weil KDE5 aus dem Overlay noch zwischen Alpha- und Beta-Status hängt?
> 
> Davon mal abgesehen, macht es Dir doch eh Spaß, Dich damit rumzuärgern. Sonst würdest du nicht in diesem Thread die knappe Hälfte der Posts stellen. 
> ...

 

Es hat mir mal Spaß gemacht, das ist richtig. Aber es sollte auch irgendwann mal funktionieren.

----------

## ManfredB

So, ich konnte die meisten meta-Pakete von 15.08.1 installieren,

leider noch nicht kde-apps-meta, denn da fehlen etliche 4.11-Pakete

in kde-apps.

Aber immerhin bin ich auf den KDE-Desktop gekommen.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Klaus Meier

So, jetzt lasse ich einfach mal die Kotze raus. Ja, es steht mir alles bis sonst wo. Es hat jemand gefragt, was denn hier so die Erfahrungen mit dem aktuellen KDE sind und wenn man das dann ehrlich sagt, dann wird man sofort blöd angemacht.

Aktuell ist es ein ganz großer Haufen gequirlter Kacke. Und das wird bestimmt nicht besser, wenn man Kritiker blöd anmacht.

Aktueller Stand bei mir wie schon mal so nebenbei erwähnt: Irgend ein Scheiß stürzt ständig ab. Start vom System dauerte ewig. Akonadi ging nicht mehr. Da habe ich mal alle Einstellungen gelöscht. Seit dem ist die Kiste erst mal total lahm, baloo stürzt reproduzierbar beim ersten Start ab, man kann etwas konfigurieren und nach 30 Minuten ist alles eingefroren. Sonstige Problem, die ich schon mal geschrieben habe will ich nicht noch mal aufführen. Mit anderen Worten, eine frühe Pre-Beta.

Deshalb jetzt meine Frage an alle Klugscheißer hier: Was soll ich tun? Sagt man, ich installiere das System neu, dann wird man blöd angemacht. Neuen Benutzer anlegen wird ja auch oft empfohlen. Alle Dateien mit nem Punkt vorne löschen  kommt ja wohl auf das gleiche raus. Also: Was soll ich tun? Bitte sagt es mir. Denn egal was ich tue, irgendwer regt sich wieder drüber auf.

Über Nacht läuft jetzt ein emerge -e world, wenn das nicht bringt dann mache ich eine Neuinstallation und wenn die auch wieder abkackt, dann war es das mit KDE. Aktuell habe ich hier xfce drauf. Nichts besonderes, aber es funktioniert. Das will einfach keiner kaputt machen. Irgendwann muss man sich halt einfach mal mit der Realität abfinden und akzeptieren, dass wir hier nicht im Märchenland leben und Wünsche nicht in Erfüllung gehen.

Und irgendwann sollte man sich dann mal fragen, warum Linux sich in fast allen Bereichen durchgesetzt hat. Wenn man alle Geräte zusammen nimmt, die eine CPU und eine Kernel haben, dann läuft auf 15% dieser Geräte Windows. Große Frage, was läuft auf dem Rest? Und jetzt die nächste Frage: Warum liegt Linux auf dem Desktop bei 1,6%?

----------

## Josef.95

Klaus, darüber könnte man doch auch ruhig und sachlich diskutieren (ständig abrasten bringt hier garnix).

Beachte, das sind alles testing, oder gar hart maskierte Versionen aus einem Entwickler-Overlay - die kann man testen. Das es hier und da noch Probleme geben kann sollte nicht überraschen.

Aktuell scheint es mit =kde-frameworks/kservice-5.14.2 Problem zu geben, siehe dazu auch im Bug 560746

----------

## Klaus Meier

Nun ja Josef, du warst ja mal der, der mir ständig auf die Eier gegangen ist und den ich dann irgendwann mal lieben gelernt habe.... Also nicht sexuell gemeint... Ich hatte meinen Stress mit dir, bis ich dich verstanden habe und deine Leistung verstanden habe. Von dir habe ich viel gelernt und ich bin dir dafür sehr  dankbar.

Nein, ausrasten bring gar nichts. Dessen bin ich mir bewusst. Und deshalb schaue ich mich ja nach Alternativen um. Aber eine Haufen Scheiße schönreden und Personen angreifen, die es wagen, diesen Haufen Scheiße als einen Haufen Scheiße zu bezeichnen, bringt das etwas?

Wenn mir jemand sagt, wie ich meinen KDE-Klump wieder ans Laufen bekomme, dann sage ich danke. Aber niemand, der das nicht kann, darf mich kritisieren, wenn ich diesen Haufen Scheiße beim Namen nenne.

Ich möchte doch nur einen Desktop, der nicht von Version zu Version schlechter wird. Das ist doch alles. Aber das ist ein Traum, der nur erfüllt wird, wenn einfach nichts da ist, was man verschlechtern kann.

----------

## ManfredB

Noch eine Frage - ich verstehe hier etwas nicht:

Soeben habe ich emerge --sync durchgeführt.

Nach emerge -avuDN world

kommt folgende Meldung:

"emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=kde-apps/kde-wallpapers-15.08.0:4[aqua=]"

Ich habe kde-apps/kde-wallpapers als installiertes Paket in meinem System.

Was soll also diese Zeile aussagen?

Danke im voraus für Hinweise, Tipps o.ä.

Manfred

----------

## Josef.95

ManfredB,

hm nee, kde-apps/kde-wallpapers-15.08.0 gibt es so nicht in Slot 4

Siehe zb via 

```
eix kde-apps/kde-wallpapers

* kde-apps/kde-wallpapers

     Available versions:  

     (4)    4.14.3(4/4.14)

     (5)    (~)15.08.0

       {aqua debug}

     Homepage:            https://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE wallpapers
```

Schau mal in der ungekürzten original emerge Ausgabe welches Paket in welcher Version dies fordert - das sollte da mit beistehen.

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo josef.95!

Ich habe vergessen zu schreiben, daß ich kde-15.08.1 zu einem Teil installiert habe,

wenn ich jetzt aktualisieren will, kommen diese Meldungen.

Zwei Pakete werden unter der von mir genannten Zeile als fordernde Pakete angezeigt:

kde-apps/kde-apps-meta-15.08.1 und kde-apps/kdebase-meta-15.08.1

Gruß

Manfred

P.S. hier ist einmal das ebuild von kde-apps/kdebase-meta-15.08.1:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Copyright 1999-2015 Gentoo Foundation
> 
> # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2
> ...

 

----------

## Josef.95

ManfredB,

hm, ich denke das ist ein Bug.

Wenn ich das richtig sehe fordert (die zZt noch hart maskierte kdebase-meta-15.08.1:4 Version aus dem Overlay)  kde-wallpapers-15.08.0, die es so in Slot 4 nicht gibt.

Vorschlag :)

1)Bug reporten

und bis dahin eventuell erst mal kdebase-meta[-wallpapers] (sprich das Paket mit USE=-wallpapers bauen) weiterkommen.

Oder zunächst 15.08.1 noch nicht freischalten - scheinbar sind die 15.08.1 ebuilds noch nicht wirklich fertig.

Mit 15.08.0 sollte das ganze schon recht gut funktionieren.

----------

## ManfredB

Ja, vollkommen richtig,

ich war viel zu schnell mit meiner Installation,

hätte ich mich zufrieden gegeben mit 15.08.0,

bräuchte ich mich nicht zu ärgern, daß es noch nicht weitergeht,

aber nun kann ich mich über mich selbst "ärgern"  :Smile: 

Danke auch für den Hinweis.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## musv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Wenn mir jemand sagt, wie ich meinen KDE-Klump wieder ans Laufen bekomme, dann sage ich danke. 

 

Mach Bug-Reports!

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ich möchte doch nur einen Desktop, der nicht von Version zu Version schlechter wird. Das ist doch alles. Aber das ist ein Traum, der nur erfüllt wird, wenn einfach nichts da ist, was man verschlechtern kann.

 

Dann ist KDE5 vielleicht nicht das Richtige für Dich.

Da ich die Entwicklung von KDE5 schon irgendwie geahnt hab, bin ich ganz schnell wieder zurück auf KDE4, obwohl mein Notebook ein HiDPI-Display hat, was erst ab Qt5/KDE5 gut unterstützt werden soll. Auf Wayland bin ich auch echt neugierig. Aber mein Notebook muss zwangsläufig laufen. Notebook und HTPC sind die beiden Rechner, bei denen es schnell Stress in der Familie gibt, wenn die nicht richtig funktionieren.

----------

## ManfredB

Nun bin ich platt...

Heute nach emerge --sync und emerge -avuDN world:

Viele Pakete von KDE-15.08.1, ohne daß ich irgendetwas verändert habe.

Ich wollte KDE-15.08.0 gestern noch vervollständigen, doch es wurde zu spät,

also habe ich abgebrochen.

Heute nun diese Überraschung: ist KDE-15.08.1 (das ich unter layman/kde/profiles/package.mask finde,

aber nicht nach /etc/portage/package.unmask verlinkt habe) nun vollkommen freigeschaltet....

Doch ein Haken ist dabei: ktp-l10n-15.08.1 is blocking kde-l10n-15.08.1

Was tun?

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Klaus Meier

Sehe das auch gerade. Du kannst inzwischen auch 15.08.1 unmaskieren, aber das bringt auch nichts. Die einfachste Lösung wird es wohl sein, wenn du erst mal alles, was mit 15.08.1 zu tun hat, in die package.mask setzt.

----------

## ManfredB

Danke für den Tipp, ich habe nun KDE-15.08.1 aus /layman/kde/profiles/package.mask

nach /etc/portage/package.mask verlinkt. Jetzt werden die restlichen 15.08.0-Pakete

installiert - ohne Probleme übrigens.

Nun warten wirs ab, wie sich 15.08.1 weiterentwickelt,

im Grunde hängt es nur an dem einen Block.

Gruß

Manfred

Ergänzend bleibt noch zu erwähnen:

Nachdem nun KDE-15.08.0 komplett installiert ist, habe ich 15.08.1 wieder demaskiert

und emerge -avuDN world eingegeben.

Es gibt bei diesem Update nur diesen einen Block: ktp-l10 gegen kde-l10n und kde4-l10n.

Das Dumme daran ist, daß das System nun nicht in deutsch erscheinen kann.

Aber - wie immer - Warten ist angesagt, bis sich auch dieses Problem gelöst hat.

----------

## Josef.95

Das schwierige bei euch ist immer, das ihr nur von der Fehlermeldung (aus zweiter Hand) erzählt, anstatt mal die originale zu posten.

Ich kann den Blocker hier (selbst mit frisch gespülter Kristallkugel) nicht nachvollziehen.

----------

## ManfredB

Ich habe einfach mal ktp-l10n deinstalliert, denn wenn ich das richtig sehe,

ist dieses Paket für kdepim gedacht, welches nicht installiert ist.

Daraufhin habe nun kde-apps/kde-l10n und kde4-l10n ohne Probleme installieren können.

Es ist nur auffällig, daß ktp-l10n bei emerge -avuDN world

immer wieder auftaucht.

Offensichtlich verlangen das einige Pakete wie plasma-telepathy-meta und kde-apps-meta.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Josef.95

Puh, ohne die original Fehlermeldung zu sehen wird hier vermutlich niemand weiterhelfen können.

Hier würde es zZt so ausschauen 

```
# emerge -av1 kde4-l10n kde-l10n ktp-l10n

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] kde-apps/kde-l10n-15.08.1:5::gentoo  USE="-debug -handbook" LINGUAS="de -ar -bg -bs -ca -ca@valencia -cs -da -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hr -hu -ia -id -is -it -ja -kk -km -ko -lt -lv -mr -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -tr -ug -uk -wa -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N    #] kde-apps/ktp-l10n-15.08.1:5::kde  USE="-debug" LINGUAS="de -ar -bg -bs -ca -ca@valencia -cs -da -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hr -hu -ia -id -is -it -ja -kk -km -ko -lt -lv -mr -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -tr -ug -uk -wa -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-apps/kde4-l10n-15.08.1:4/15.08::gentoo  USE="minimal (-aqua) -handbook" LINGUAS="de -ar -bg -bs -ca -ca@valencia -cs -da -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hr -hu -ia -id -is -it -ja -kk -km -ko -lt -lv -mr -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -tr -ug -uk -wa -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 KiB

Total: 3 packages (1 new, 2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] n

Quitting.
```

----------

## ManfredB

So, hier die genaue Ansicht:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge -avl kde-apps/ktp-l10n kde-apps/kde-l10n kde-apps/kde4-l10n
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

Gruß

Manfred

P.S. ich bin doch dumm.... 15.08.0 und 15.8.1 - das ist der Fehler.

ich habe eben kde-apps/ktp-15.08.1 demaskiert und dann installieren können.

Die ganze Aufregung also komplett umsonst.

Bitte um Nachsicht - hätte ich genauer hingesehen, wäre mir das vielleicht eher aufgefallen.

----------

## Josef.95

Hehe, kein Problem :)

Fazit: Sich die Originale-Ausgabe anschauen ist immer besser :)

----------

## ManfredB

So, nun kommt das nächste Problem ....  :Smile: 

Ich habe 15.08.1 demaskiert, will sagen: /var/lib/layman/kde/profiles/package.mask/kde-15.08.1.ebuild

nach /etc/portage/package.unmask verlinkt.

Dann emerge -avuDN world.

Nun hängt es wieder: kdebase-runtime-meta und kwalletmanager sind offensichtlich 2 Programme,

auf denen andere aufbauen bzw. von denen andere abhängig sind:

4.14.3 und 15.08.0

Diese Versionen stehen wieder in einem Blocking-Verfahren gegeneinander.

Hier ist es eindeutig klar, daß beide Versionen nicht zusammen installiert werden können.

Aber wenn ich sie ausklammere (also die 4.14.3er), dann funktioniert das Update nicht.

Ich schreibe das hier außerhalb des Systems, das grad noch in Updates verschlungen ist.

Sobald ich dort wieder auf den Desktop gelange, melde ich die ausführliche Übersicht.

```

emerge -avuDN world                 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/xapian-1.2.21::gentoo  USE="brass chert inmemory -doc -static-libs" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse sse2" 3.128 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.5::gentoo  121 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] net-mail/mailbase-1.1::gentoo  USE="pam" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.26-r10:2::gentoo  USE="berkdb gdbm pam ssl -authdaemond -java -kerberos -ldapdb -libressl -mysql -openldap -postgres -sample (-selinux) -sqlite -srp -static-libs -urandom" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 5.098 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libxklavier-5.3::gentoo  USE="introspection -doc" 309 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/qjson-0.8.1-r1::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 63 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/gpgme-1.6.0:1/11::gentoo  USE="-common-lisp -static-libs" 961 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-office/akonadi-server-1.13.0-r1::gentoo  USE="mysql qt4 -postgres (-qt5) -sqlite {-test}" 288 KiB

[ebuild     U #] kde-apps/kfmclient-15.08.1:4/15.08::kde [15.08.0:4/15.08::gentoo] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 2.002 KiB

[ebuild     U #] kde-apps/libkonq-15.08.1:4/15.08::kde [15.08.0:4/15.08::gentoo] USE="(-aqua) -debug {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kfilemetadata-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo  USE="exif pdf (-aqua) -debug -epub -ffmpeg -mobi -taglib" 36 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kephal-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U #] kde-apps/kdialog-15.08.1:4/15.08::kde [15.08.0:4/15.08::gentoo] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/liboxygenstyle-4.11.22:4/4.11.22::gentoo  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.14.10:4/4.14::gentoo  USE="handbook ldap (-aqua) -debug -prison {-test}" 2.765 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kstartupconfig-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/ksystraycmd-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-apps/kde-base-artwork-15.08.0:4/15.08::gentoo  USE="(-aqua)" 7.248 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] kde-apps/kwalletmanager-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo [15.08.1:5::kde] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 446 KiB

[ebuild     U #] kde-apps/kfind-15.08.1:4/15.08::kde [15.08.0:4/15.08::gentoo] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U #] kde-apps/keditbookmarks-15.08.1:4/15.08::kde [15.08.0:4/15.08::gentoo] USE="(-aqua) -debug {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/baloo-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo  USE="minimal (-aqua) -debug" 143 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kstyles-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] kde-apps/konsole-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo [15.08.0:5::gentoo] USE="minimal (-aqua) -debug -handbook {-test}" 445 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/libplasmaclock-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo  USE="kdepim (-aqua) -debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U #] kde-apps/konqueror-15.08.1:4/15.08::kde [15.08.0:4/15.08::gentoo] USE="bookmarks handbook svg (-aqua) -debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U #] kde-apps/nsplugins-15.08.1:4/15.08::kde [15.08.0:4/15.08::gentoo] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U #] kde-apps/konq-plugins-15.08.1:4/15.08::kde [15.08.0:4/15.08::gentoo] USE="(-aqua) -debug -tidy" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U #] kde-apps/kate-15.08.1:5::kde [15.08.0:5::gentoo] USE="addons handbook -debug {-test}" 1.718 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] kde-apps/kdebase-runtime-meta-4.14.3:4::gentoo [15.08.1:5::kde] USE="handbook minimal (-aqua) -crash-reporter" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U #] kde-apps/marble-15.08.1:5::kde [15.08.0:5::kde] USE="handbook kde phonon -aprs -debug -designer-plugin -gps -shapefile {-test} -zip" 22.728 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] kde-apps/baloo-widgets-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo [15.08.0:5::gentoo] USE="(-aqua) -debug" 37 KiB                                   

[uninstall     ] kde-apps/baloo-widgets-15.08.0:5::gentoo  USE="-debug"                                                                         

[blocks b      ] kde-apps/baloo-widgets:4 ("kde-apps/baloo-widgets:4" is blocking kde-apps/baloo-widgets-15.08.0)                               

[ebuild  NS    ] kde-apps/dolphin-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo [15.08.0:5::gentoo] USE="handbook semantic-desktop (-aqua) -debug -thumbnail" 2.489 KiB 

[uninstall     ] kde-apps/dolphin-15.08.0:5::gentoo  USE="handbook semantic-desktop -debug {-test} (-thumbnail)"                                

[blocks b      ] kde-apps/dolphin:4 ("kde-apps/dolphin:4" is blocking kde-apps/dolphin-15.08.0)                                                 

[ebuild  NS    ] kde-apps/kwrite-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo [15.08.0:5::gentoo] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 KiB                                  

[uninstall     ] kde-apps/kwrite-15.08.0:5::gentoo  USE="handbook -debug"                                                                       

[blocks b      ] kde-apps/kwrite:4 ("kde-apps/kwrite:4" is blocking kde-apps/kwrite-15.08.0)                                                    

[ebuild  NS   #] kde-apps/kdebase-meta-15.08.1:4::kde [15.08.0:5::kde] USE="display-manager minimal wallpapers (-aqua)" 0 KiB                   

[uninstall     ] kde-apps/kdebase-meta-15.08.0:5::kde  USE="wallpapers"                                                                         

[blocks b      ] kde-apps/kdebase-meta:4 ("kde-apps/kdebase-meta:4" is blocking kde-apps/kdebase-meta-15.08.0)                                  

[ebuild     U #] kde-apps/kde-apps-meta-15.08.1:5::kde [15.08.0:5::kde] USE="nls -accessibility -pim -sdk" 0 KiB                                

[blocks B      ] kde-apps/kdebase-runtime-meta:4 ("kde-apps/kdebase-runtime-meta:4" is blocking kde-apps/kdebase-runtime-meta-15.08.1)          

[blocks B      ] kde-apps/kwalletmanager:4[-minimal(-)] ("kde-apps/kwalletmanager:4[-minimal(-)]" is blocking kde-apps/kwalletmanager-15.08.1)  

                                                                                                                                                

Total: 36 packages (11 upgrades, 18 new, 7 in new slots, 4 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 50.016 KiB                                           

Conflict: 6 blocks (2 unsatisfied)                                                                                                              

                                                                                                                                                

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be                                                                              

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (kde-apps/kdebase-runtime-meta-15.08.1:5/5::kde, installed) pulled in by

    kde-apps/kdebase-runtime-meta required by @selected

  (kde-apps/kwalletmanager-15.08.1:5/5::kde, installed) pulled in by

    kde-apps/kwalletmanager required by @selected

    >=kde-apps/kwalletmanager-15.08.1 required by (kde-apps/kdeutils-meta-15.08.1:5/5::kde, installed)

  (kde-apps/kdebase-runtime-meta-4.14.3:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-apps/kdebase-runtime-meta-4.14.3:4[aqua=] (>=kde-apps/kdebase-runtime-meta-4.14.3:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-apps/kdebase-meta-15.08.1:4/4::kde, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

```

Manfred

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, versuche 

=kdebase-meta-15.08.0:5 (aus Slot fünf)

statt

=kdebase-meta-15.08.1:4 (aus Slot vier).

Vermutlich ist das kdebase-meta-15.08.1.ebuild zZt noch nicht wirklich fertig.

----------

## ManfredB

Interessant finde ich folgende Erfahrung:

Als ich aus /etc/portage/package.unmask das ebuild von 15.08.1

entfernt habe (genauer gesagt: den Link), und ich erneut

emerge -avuDN world eingegeben habe,

bot mir das System ein downgrade auf 15.08.0 an,

was ich nun dankend angenommen habe, um die Blocks u.a.

zu umgehen, bis 15.08.1 vollkommen ist.

Es sind zwar noch einmal 139 Pakete, aber das kann ich verschmerzen.

Der Tipp war also gar nicht schlecht: =kde-apps/kdebase-meta-15.08.0

zu nutzen. Danke dafür.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Yamakuzure

Also wenn ich kde-apps/kdebase-meta-15.08.0 nutze (hab jetzt auch auf KF5 gewechselt. Musste in ~/.kde4 nur alle Einstellungen für kwin und plasma löschen, dann lief alles), dann dreht das nächste @world update durch.

Dass das kde-apps/kdebase-meta-15.08.1 in Slot 4 ist, ist doch ein Bug, oder?

Vier Dinge sind mir bislang aufgefallen:Die KDE-Leute mögen keine Bildschirmschoner, oder? Nur ein statisches Bild? Sehr Monitorfreundlich. Wie bekomme ich denn wieder Bildschirmschoner?Im Passwortfeld der Bildschirmsperre wird bei mir nix angezeigt, wenn ich mein Passwort eingebe. Ist das normal?Conky mit "own_window_type desktop" bleibt endlich auf dem Desktop und verschwindet nicht mehr beim Fensterumschalten mit Alt+Tab. *yay*Die Tastaturkürzel zum Verändern der Bildschirmhelligkeit musste ich neu einrichten. Die waren verschwunden.Ansonsten ist momentan noch alles super.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Also wenn ich kde-apps/kdebase-meta-15.08.0 nutze, dann dreht das nächste @world update durch.

 Vergesst das. Hab eben synchronisiert, und ein @world update ist jetzt glücklich mit der Verwendung von 15.08.0.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Da bin ich ja toll reingefallen.

Akonadi werkelt wunderbarst, KDE-PIM gibts nun auch als 15.08.1 (inklusive Slot 5), aber ich habe keinerlei Programme.

Wie auch. Aus USE-Flags wurden Features:

```
 ~ # equery u kde-apps/kdepim-15.08.1

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for kde-apps/kdepim-15.08.1:

 U I

 - - debug                          : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see

                                      https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Quality_Assurance/Backtraces

 + + designer                       : Build the Qt Designer plugins

 - - google                         : Google service integration via net-libs/libkgapi

 + + handbook                       : Enable handbooks generation for KDE4.

 - - kdepim_features_akonadiconsole : <unknown>

 - - kdepim_features_akregator      : <unknown>

 - - kdepim_features_blogilo        : <unknown>

 - - kdepim_features_console        : <unknown>

 - - kdepim_features_kaddressbook   : <unknown>

 - - kdepim_features_kalarm         : <unknown>

 - - kdepim_features_kleopatra      : <unknown>

 - - kdepim_features_kmail          : <unknown>

 - - kdepim_features_knotes         : <unknown>

 - - kdepim_features_kontact        : <unknown>

 - - kdepim_features_korganizer     : <unknown>

 - - kdepim_features_ktnef          : <unknown>

 - - prison                         : Enable support for QRcodes in contacts

 - - test                           : Workaround to pull in packages needed to run with FEATURES=test. Portage-2.1.2 handles this internally, so don't set it in make.conf/package.use anymore
```

*seufz* Und nochmal mergen...

Und nochwas: Dolphin kann kein UTF-8 in Datei- und Verzeichnisnamen mehr? Das ist ja mal nicht so schön...

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo Yamakuzure,

du hast vollkommen recht: kde-apps-15.08.1 ist überwiegend Slot 4,

nur 15.08.0 Slot 5.

Also ist es vollkommen sinnlos, sich auf das ebuild zu verlassen,

daß man unter layman findet, denn 15.08.1 scheint es in Slot 5

überhaupt noch nicht zu geben - abgesehen von einigen wenigen

Paketen.

Schade, daß beim Benennen der jeweiligen Slot-Inhalte dieselben

Bezeichnungen benutzt werden. Bisher war das leichter zu durchschauen,

jetzt aber gibt es, wenn man nicht genau aufpaßt, ein heilloses Durcheinander

und viele Blocks, wie ich weiter oben bereits beschrieben habe.

Auf dieser Seite: https://techbase.kde.org/Schedules

kann man zwar sehen, was geplant und bereits fertig ist,

und zwar hier genau unter plasma 5, aber offensichtlich

ist da irgendetwas nicht in Ordnung, sonst wäre dieses Chaos nicht zu verstehen.

Übrigens habe ich das festgestellt, als ich mal folgende Eingabe gemacht habe:

```

eix kde-apps/* --installed | less

```

So konnte ich Paket für Paket sehen, wo Slot 4 und wo Slot 5 angegeben ist.

Bei manchen installierten Paketen gab es überhaupt keinen Slot 5.

Gruß

ManfredLast edited by ManfredB on Tue Sep 22, 2015 10:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Und nochwas: Dolphin kann kein UTF-8 in Datei- und Verzeichnisnamen mehr? Das ist ja mal nicht so schön...

 

Stimmt vieleicht die verwendete locale nicht (z.b. ist keine UTF8 locale)

Kannst du mal den output von 

```
lcoal
```

hier posten?

Und hast du auch das problem, wenn du dolphin über ein x terminial (wie z.b. xterm) startest?

----------

## Yamakuzure

Hallo allerseits und vielen Dank.

Also meine letzte Angabe ignorieren. Es wurde still und heimlich wieder kde-apps/kdebase-meta-15.08.1 installiert, deshalb war das @world update glücklich. Jetzt sieht es so aus, nachdem ich wieder aud kde-base-meta-15.08.0 zurückgegangen bin un die neue maskiert habe:

```
[ebuild  NS    ] kde-apps/kwrite-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo [15.08.1:5::kde] USE="(-aqua) -debug handbook" 0 KiB

[uninstall     ] kde-apps/kwrite-15.08.1:5::kde  USE="-debug handbook" 

[blocks b      ] kde-apps/kwrite:4 ("kde-apps/kwrite:4" is blocking kde-apps/kwrite-15.08.1)

[ebuild  NS    ] kde-apps/kdebase-runtime-meta-4.14.3:4::gentoo [15.08.1:5::kde] USE="(-aqua) -crash-reporter handbook minimal" 0 KiB

[uninstall     ] kde-apps/kdebase-runtime-meta-15.08.1:5::kde  USE="-crash-reporter minimal" 

[blocks b      ] kde-apps/kdebase-runtime-meta:4 ("kde-apps/kdebase-runtime-meta:4" is blocking kde-apps/kdebase-runtime-meta-15.08.1)

[ebuild  NS   #] kde-apps/kdebase-meta-15.08.1:4::kde [15.08.0:5::kde] USE="(-aqua) display-manager minimal -wallpapers" 0 KiB

[uninstall     ] kde-apps/kdebase-meta-15.08.0:5::kde  USE="-wallpapers" 

[blocks b      ] kde-apps/kdebase-meta:4 ("kde-apps/kdebase-meta:4" is blocking kde-apps/kdebase-meta-15.08.0)

[ebuild   R   #] kde-apps/kde-apps-meta-15.08.1:5::kde  USE="-accessibility nls pim sdk*" 0 KiB

[blocks B      ] kde-apps/dolphin:4 ("kde-apps/dolphin:4" is blocking kde-apps/dolphin-15.08.1)
```

Also es geht dabei nur um dolphin und kwrite. Also damit kann ich leben, dann nehme ich halt kde-apps/kdebase-meta-15.08.1:4 und habe erstmal Ruhe. Die Programme laufen ja.

Aber das Durcheinander wird hoffentlich bald mal aufgelöst...

@firefly: Die locale ist bei mir seit Jahr und Tag:

```
 ~ $ locale

LANG=de_DE.utf8

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.utf8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL=
```

----------

## Yamakuzure

Na so eine Schei*e:

kde-apps/kde-apps-meta-15.08.1 mit USE="sdk" will kde-apps/kdesdk-meta-15.08.1:5 installieren.

kde-apps/kdesdk-meta-15.08.1:5 will kde-apps/dolphin-plugins-15.08.1:5 installieren.

kde-apps/dolphin-plugins-15.08.1:5 will kde-apps/dolphin-15.08.1:5 haben.

Soweit logisch.

Aber :

kde-apps/kdebase-meta-15.08.1:4 will kde-apps/dolphin-4.14.3:4 installieren.

Ergebnis:

```
[blocks B      ] kde-apps/dolphin:4 ("kde-apps/dolphin:4" is blocking kde-apps/dolphin-15.08.1)

Total: 35 packages (29 new, 4 in new slots, 2 reinstalls, 3 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 19.386 KiB

Conflict: 4 blocks (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (kde-apps/dolphin-15.08.1:5/5::kde, installed) pulled in by

    >=kde-apps/dolphin-15.08.1:5 required by (kde-apps/dolphin-plugins-15.08.1:5/5::kde, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (kde-apps/dolphin-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-apps/dolphin-4.14.3:4[aqua=] (>=kde-apps/dolphin-4.14.3:4[-aqua]) required by (kde-apps/kdebase-meta-15.08.1:4/4::kde, ebuild scheduled for merge)
```

Also da habe ich jetzt keine Idee mehr, wie ich aus *der* Nummer raus komme...

Sieht so aus, als wäre das nun wirklich einen Bug report wert.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Und gemeldet.

----------

## ManfredB

Der Hammer ist:

Ich habe eine gentoo-amd64-Installation mit profile /desktop/kde laufen.

Eben will ich aktualisieren, da werden noch kde-apps-15.08.1-Pakete installiert,

und zwar fast durchgehend. Und zwar aus Slot 4 und Slot5 durcheinander.

Nun wollte ich einfach mal sehen, ob zB kde-apps/kdeadmin-meta zu installieren geht.

Doch da kommt plötzlich eine Latte von kde-frameworks-Paketen zum Vorschein,

die ich in dieser Installation gar nicht haben will. Und dazu einige Änderungen

für die package.use (Programme, die qt5 benötigen u.a.).

Dasselbe passiert bei kde-apps/kdemultimedia-meta.

Bei allen anderen -meta-Paketen werden die 4.14.3-Versionen angezeigt

mit einem R davor, das heißt, sie sind installiert und können reinstalliert werden.

Und bei kde-apps/kde-toys blockt die Slot4-Version: 4.14.3 die Slot5-Version: 15.18.1

Nun würde mich interessieren, ob das andere auch so erleben,

wenn sie bei /desktop/kde sind und nicht bei plasma.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## firefly

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @firefly: Die locale ist bei mir seit Jahr und Tag:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Und was ist mit meiner 2. Frage?

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Und was ist mit meiner 2. Frage?

 Achso. Ja. Und zwar egal ob mit Dolphin-15.08.1 oder 4.14.11.  :Sad: 

----------

## firefly

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   Und was ist mit meiner 2. Frage? Achso. Ja. Und zwar egal ob mit Dolphin-15.08.1 oder 4.14.11. 

 

Öhm auch wenn du dolphin über eine x-terminal startest?

Denn bei mir funktioniert das alles ohne Probleme (wobei ich selbst aktuell dolphin von kde 4.x verwende)

----------

## Yamakuzure

Vielleicht möchte das System auch nur mal neu gestartet werden. Schaun wir mal.

Sagt mal, ist baloo_file eigentlich irgendwann auch mal fertig?

----------

## ManfredB

Wieder eine Überraschung:

Soeben nach emerge --sync

und

emerge -avuDN world:

Viele kde-4.14.3-Pakete blockieren kde-15.08.0

Ca 52 Pakete in rot.

Daraufhin habe ich aus /layman/kde/profiles/package.mask

KDE-15.08.1

nach /etc/portage/package.unmask

verlinkt.

Dann einfach mal eingegeben:

emerge -av kde-apps/kde-apps-meta

130 Pakete werden gerade installiert.

Damit ist also, wenn ich das richtig sehe,

das Problem mit 15.08.1 gelöst.

Ich hoffe nur, daß nun nicht Slot4 und Slot5 als Mischmasch

installiert werden.

Dummerweise habe ich vorher eix nicht aktualisiert,

dann hätte ich es gleich sehen können.

Gruß

Manfred

P.S. wie ich vermutet habe: ein Mischmasch aus Slot4 und Slot5

----------

## mv

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Die KDE-Leute mögen keine Bildschirmschoner, oder? Nur ein statisches Bild? Sehr Monitorfreundlich

 Meine Antwort hat jetzt nichts mit KDE zu tun, aber da viele Leute diesen Gerüchten aufsitzen...Hardware, bei denen sich Bilder in Monitore einbrennen können, gibt es praktisch nicht mehr: bei LED & Co ist das alles kein Thema mehr.Es gibt nur eine Art von effektivem Bildschirm-Schoner: Totalabschaltung (DPMS).Außer für Mobilgeräte kann es sinnvoll sein, kein DPMS zu benutzen, da man durch die Wärmeschwankung u.U. dadurch die Lebensdauer des Geräts senkt statt sie zu erhöhen - andererseits haben Monitore wohl auch oft Teile, die bewusst nach einer bestimmten Benutzungsdauer kaputt gehen.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*   Die KDE-Leute mögen keine Bildschirmschoner, oder? Nur ein statisches Bild? Sehr Monitorfreundlich Meine Antwort hat jetzt nichts mit KDE zu tun, aber da viele Leute diesen Gerüchten aufsitzen...Hardware, bei denen sich Bilder in Monitore einbrennen können, gibt es praktisch nicht mehr: bei LED & Co ist das alles kein Thema mehr.Es gibt nur eine Art von effektivem Bildschirm-Schoner: Totalabschaltung (DPMS).Außer für Mobilgeräte kann es sinnvoll sein, kein DPMS zu benutzen, da man durch die Wärmeschwankung u.U. dadurch die Lebensdauer des Geräts senkt statt sie zu erhöhen - andererseits haben Monitore wohl auch oft Teile, die bewusst nach einer bestimmten Benutzungsdauer kaputt gehen.

 Das ist mir ja klar, aber mein Sohn liiiiebt das ASCII-Aquarium. Und ich mag das dröge statische Bild auch nicht.

Was Anderes: Michael Palimaka hat kdebase-meta-15.08.1 endlich nach Slot 5 verschoben. Kein Rumgewürge mehr! *yay*

----------

## schmidicom

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Und ich mag das dröge statische Bild auch nicht.

 

Dafür hat der KDE zwei animierte Hintergrundbilder (Haenau und Hunyango aus "kde-plasma/kdeplasma-addons") welche auch nicht schlecht sind.  :Wink: 

EDIT:

Ich persönlich hätte an weiteren animierten Hintergrundbilder mehr Freude als an einem Screensaver welcher eh gleich wieder weggeklickt wird.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*   Und ich mag das dröge statische Bild auch nicht. 
> 
> Dafür hat der KDE zwei animierte Hintergrundbilder (Haenau und Hunyango aus "kde-plasma/kdeplasma-addons") welche auch nicht schlecht sind. 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...

 Der wird bei mir lange Zeit nicht weggeklickt, da ich auf der Arbeit an zwei Rechnern arbeite.

----------

## Yamakuzure

So, ich habe einen echten "Show-Stopper" gefunden:

Mein laptop reist zwei mal täglich. Von zu Hause zur Arbeit und von der Arbeit nach Hause.

Auf der Arbeit schließe ich einen zweiten Monitor an.

Leider friert Plasma komplett ein (außer der Maus geht nichts mehr) sobald ein externer Monitor angeschlossen oder abgezogen wird. Egal, ob ich die Compositing Effekte abschalte oder nicht.

Gemein ist, dass Plasma auch einfriert, wenn ich den Monitor ersteinmal über die Systemeinstellungen deaktiviere. Logge ich mich dann erneut ein, ist der Monitor immernoch deaktiviert, und Plasma friert beim Aktivieren wieder ein.

Hinweis: Mein komplettes System ist mit gcc-5.2.0 gebaut. Allerdings komplett ohne Graphite oder LTO.

Funktioniert das An-/Abstöpseln eines zweiten Monitors bei euch?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Einen zweiten Monitor habe ich nicht und ich habe mein System auch nicht mit gcc-5 gebaut. Aber ich habe auch das Problem, dass irgendwas abstürzt. Hab es ja gerade wieder neu installiert. Da stürzte dolphin reproduzierbar ab, wenn ich nach Rechtsklick nur über das Feld "Aktivitäten" gekommen bein. Ein emerge -e world direkt nach der Installation hat das gelöst.

Bei einigen Sachen scheint es wohl zu helfen, wenn man nach einem Update eines der drei Teile Framework, Plasma, Apps ein Rebuild der anderen macht. Oder gleich ein emerge -e world...

----------

## Yamakuzure

Ich muss dem mal nachgehen. Was ich nämlich noch gefunden habe war:

```
 # dmesg | grep -i kactivity

[ 6521.077746] kactivitymanage[16471]: segfault at 7fcd9d2b7bd0 ip 00007fcd85031201 sp 00007fff1f05fc48 error 4 in libQt5Sql.so.5.5.0[7fcd8501d000+3f000]

[ 6594.429439] kactivitymanage[10042]: segfault at 7f8ecfe2dbd0 ip 00007f8eabb9b201 sp 00007ffc2547f868 error 4 in libQt5Sql.so.5.5.0[7f8eabb87000+3f000]

[ 7889.549713] kactivitymanage[11269]: segfault at 7f7618a09bd0 ip 00007f7600755201 sp 00007ffd9cbe1578 error 4 in libQt5Sql.so.5.5.0[7f7600741000+3f000]
```

Und wenn ich die Ausgabe von "dmesg -THuk" richtig deute, passierte das jeweils kurz vor jedem Einfrieren.

----------

## franzf

kactivitymanager, again xD

Ich erinner mich an synchrone (!!) Funktionsaufrufe im dolphin plugin, die das Erscheinen des Context-Menüs um Sekunden verzögerten...

Auch nette Crashes, AFAIR war da schonmal was mit dem plasma desktop in kde4...

BTW: Funktioniert bei euch die Speicherung der Default Activity? Der als Default gesetzte wurde oft (eigentlich immer...) beim Re-login nicht mehr aktiviert, wenn ich in der Session vorher Aktivitäten gewechselt hatte, selbst wenn ich explizit vor dem Logout auf die Default-Activity gewechselt habe. Im kde4 meines Dads sehe ich das immer, und bei meinen Experimenten mit plasma5 hab ich das auch schon beobachtet...

----------

## Yamakuzure

Oder auch nicht.

Den Crash von kactivitymanage kann man abstellen, indem man den Daemon vor dem Logout beendet:

```
 ~ $ cat ~/.config/plasma-workspace/shutdown/stop-kactivitymanagerd.sh

#!/bin/sh

# https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=348194

kactivitymanagerd stop
```

Es handelt sich dabei um einen (bekannten) Bug in libQtSQL5, die KDE Devs sind ausnahmsweise mal nicht Schuld.  :Smile: 

Was die Freezes angehen, ich habe in dem genannten Bug den Tipp gelesen, mal ~/.cache zu löschen. Habe ich gemacht, mal sehen was passiert.

Und wenn Plasma einfriert, kann es sein, dass die Datei

~/.cache/plasma-svgelements-default_v0.9.7.lock

Bereits existiert. Diese zu Löschen soll den Frostzustand auch beheben können.

Und schlussendlich noch ein Tipp: *https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=338999#c88 wrote:*   

> A workaround (at least fix the frozen desktop) without restarting, ending sessions, etc. is to switch to another tty (eg tty1 with CTRL-ALT-F1) and type:
> 
> DISPLAY=:0 kwin_x11 --replace &
> 
> When switching back to the desktop, it is seen restarting and everything is working again.

 Aber ich hoffe, dass das mit dem Löschen des Caches behoben ist. Da war wohl noch viel altes KDE4-Zeugs drin.

Auf jeden Fall ist das ein heißes Thema.  :Smile: 

----------

## schmidicom

Ich habe bei einem Rechner auch alles mit GCC 5.2 gebaut und dort hängen permanent zwei Monitore dran ohne allzu große Probleme. Jedoch musste ich bei diesem Rechner qtcore etwas speziell bauen um ein Problem mit phonon zu umgehen.

Ihr könnt ja mal ausprobieren ob sich dieser kleine Workaround stabilisierend auf KDE Plasma 5 auswirkt.

----------

## Yamakuzure

qtcore brauchst du nicht speziell bauen, genau wie phonon. Das ist ein Fehler im Phonon-Build system, siehe Bug 555866.

Dort findest du einen Patch, den du nur nach /etc/portage/patches/media-libs/phonon-4.8.3 kopieren brauchst, und schon wird phonon brav gebaut.

Permanent zwei Monitore wären kein Problem. Das Abhängen und Dranstöpseln ist das Problem.

Ich habe jetzt erstmal alle installierten dev-qt:5 und kde-frameworks neu gebaut, und kde-plasma ist fast fertig. Die kde-apps sind mitlerweile im Portage Tree und nicht mehr maskiert, die kommen als nächstes. Vielleicht bringt das ja was.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Okay.

Es scheint ein problem mit Intel HD Grafik und OpenGL 3.1 zu geben.

Ich habe mein home-verzeichnis umbenannt, ein Neues erstellt, und nur das rübergeschoben, was ich a) garantiert benötige und b) absolut nichts mit KDE, Akonadi, Plasma, Baloo u.s.w. zu tun hat.

Lief alles wunderbar, bis ich ein neues Hintergrundbild auswählen wollte. Statt dem Dateiauswahldialog gab es wieder ein totales Einfrieren.

Aber ich hatte kurz vorher den Compositor auf OpenGL 3.1 umgestellt. Nach einem Neustart habe ich auf OpenGL 2.0 zurückgestellt, und seither ist Ruhe. Ich weiß, man soll den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben, aber bislang scheint alles gut zu sein.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Bei mir läuft Intel-Grafik mit OpenGL 3.1. Ich hatte aber genau das gleiche wie du. Hab alle Konfigurationsdateien gelöscht und das System ist mir bei den Hintergrundbildern eingefroren. Die Lösung war Neuinstallation mit anschließendem emerge -e world.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Bei mir läuft Intel-Grafik mit OpenGL 3.1. Ich hatte aber genau das gleiche wie du. Hab alle Konfigurationsdateien gelöscht und das System ist mir bei den Hintergrundbildern eingefroren. Die Lösung war Neuinstallation mit anschließendem emerge -e world.

 

Hm, mir ist unbegreiflich warum eine Neuinstallation und -e worlds nötig sein sollten..

Was genau ist dabei denn "repariert" worden?

War das wieder so ein System mit fremden rein kopierten /etc ?

Oder ist eventuell die Platte, oder/und das Filesystem defekt?

Normal ist das ganze doch so nicht.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Aktuell ist wohl vieles bei KDE nicht mehr ganz normal. Was man ja auch an meinen Ausrastern merkt. Man könnte echt denken, an der Hardware ist etwas defekt. Aber wenn Gnome und Xfce4 ohne die geringsten Probleme schnurren, dann kann man die Hardware wohl ausschließen. Auf Phortonix stand ja auch mal etwas, dass es da Probleme mit dem Intel-Treiber gibt. Man sollte uxa statt sna verwenden. Das habe ich nicht gemacht, ich hatte gehofft, Intel würde das irgendwann mal patchen, bislang gab es noch keinen neuen Treiber. Aber es ist erfreulich zu sehen, dass ich damit nicht alleine bin. Ich fasse noch mal zusammen:

System neu installiert als ich zu KDE5 als Hauptsystem gewechselt bin. Lief bis vor einer Woche halt wie es so läuft.

Vor einer Woche wollte Akonadi nicht mehr. Alle Konfigurationsdateien gelöscht, Ergebnis wie bei Yamakuzure.

Neuinstallation wie gewohnt, natürlich kopiere ich die fstab und die make.conf. Aber nicht den ganzen /etc-Folder. Ergebnis: Akonadi läuft wieder, Plasma stürzt alle 10 Minuten ab, startet aber wieder von alleine neu, so das man weiter machen kann. Dolphin stürzt regelmäßig ab, wenn ich mit rechts auf eine Datei geklickt habe und dann auf "Aktivitäten" kam.

Nach einem emerge -e world ist jetzt alles stabil.

Werde wohl doch mal probieren, ob sna statt uxa da etwas ändert.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Habs rausgefunden.

Kernel ab 4.1 mit ZFS 0.6.5 ist das Problem. (Siehe: Linux 4.1 oops with loop devices on ZFS)

Hier kann es zu einer NULL Pointer Dereference kommen. Also zumindest bei mir ist das das Problem.

Egal, ich bin ersteinmal wieder auf KDE 4, denn Akonadi funktioniert noch garnicht (*), KMail ist nicht in der Lage E-Mails von einem Exchange Server per IMAP abzuholen, und das Abstürzen beim An-/Abstöpseln eines externen Monitors ist für mich nicht hinnehmbar.

Davon abgesehen sieht KF 5 wirklich prächtig aus mitlerweile.

(*) Besonders toll ist, dass das Einrichten des Standardkalenders diesen unter '/home/<user>/file:/home/<user>/Mail/Kalender.ics' eingerichtet hat. Großartig. Vor Allem weil '/home/<user>/Mail' ein Truecrypt-Container ist, der so prima umgangen wurde.

----------

## schmidicom

Ich habe gerade zu spüren bekommen das die Energieverbrauchsinformationen des neuen KDE Plasma 5 nur funktionieren wenn im Kerneldebuging einige Optionen (welche genau weiß ich jetzt auch noch nicht) aktiv sind. Man sollte also vorsichtig sein was man dort alles deaktiviert denn die ebuild's scheinen das noch nicht zu überprüfen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Neues Update, neues Glück....

Qt steht jetzt auf 5.5. Vlc verträgt sich nicht mit Qt5, muss man mit "USE=-qt5 qt4" bauen.

Nach dem letzen Updates hat sich wenigstens nicht verschlechtert, aber ich sehe auch keine Verbesserungen.

Aber mariedb wird nicht mehr mitinstalliert und durch emerge --depclean deinstalliert. Dann läuft Akonadi aber nicht mehr. Kann man wohl auf sqlite umstellen, habe es ab er erst mal manuell nachinstalliert. Ohne mysql sinkt die Speichernutzung beim Start bei mir von 560MB auf 360MB.

----------

## schmidicom

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Vlc verträgt sich nicht mit Qt5, muss man mit "USE=-qt5 qt4" bauen.

 

Die Qt5 Unterstützung in VLC scheint mir ohnehin nicht das zu sein was sie sollte. Selbst wenn VLC mit qt5 gebaut wird bezeichnet es das als qt4-Interface, siehe z.B. "vlc -l | grep -i interface":

```
schmidicom@pc66am ~ $ vlc -l | grep -i interface

VLC media player 2.2.1 Terry Pratchett (Weatherwax) (revision 2.2.1-0-ga425c42)

  dummy                  Dummy-Interface

  hotkeys                Hotkey-Steuerungsinterface

  xcb_hotkeys            Globales Hotkey-Interface

  qt4                    Qt-Interface

  qt4                    Qt-Interface

  ncurses                Ncurses-Interface
```

Wenn die nicht bald mal hinne machen mit ihrer Version 3.x (seit drei Monaten im Verzug) wäre eine Rückkehr zu gstreamer wohl doch besser.

----------

## franzf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Qt steht jetzt auf 5.5. Vlc verträgt sich nicht mit Qt5, muss man mit "USE=-qt5 qt4" bauen.

 

Läuft hier problemlos. Schau mal woran es tatsächlich liegt. Vielleicht findest du nen passenden report auf bugs.gentoo.org

 *Quote:*   

> Aber mariedb wird nicht mehr mitinstalliert und durch emerge --depclean deinstalliert. Dann läuft Akonadi aber nicht mehr. Kann man wohl auf sqlite umstellen, habe es ab er erst mal manuell nachinstalliert. Ohne mysql sinkt die Speichernutzung beim Start bei mir von 560MB auf 360MB.

 

Das hatten wir doch schon öfters. sqlite ist keine wirkliche Option für akonadi. Jedenfalls haben die DEVS davon abgeraten es zu verwenden. Aber vielleicht hat sich das mittlerweile wieder geändert.

Ich nehme an, bei dir ist USE="mysql" bei dev-qt/qtsql:5 rausgefallen, aus welchem Grund auch immer. Wenn akonadi(-server) mit einem von sqlite, mysql, postgres gebaut wird ist es glücklich.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Vlc geht mir einfach nur auf den Senkel, ist aber der mit Abstand beste Mediaplayer. Ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Bildqualität wesentlich besser ist als bei mpv. Und gibt es für KDE einen brauchbaren Player mit Gstreamer-Backend?

Gibt es irgendwelche Vorteile, wenn man Gstreamer statt Vlc als Backend benutzt? Ach so, und den mit Abstand besten Ton hat Kodi

----------

## schmidicom

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Gibt es irgendwelche Vorteile, wenn man Gstreamer statt Vlc als Backend benutzt?

 

Hängt wohl davon ab was einem wichtig ist:

https://community.kde.org/Phonon/FeatureMatrix

----------

## franzf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Vlc geht mir einfach nur auf den Senkel, ist aber der mit Abstand beste Mediaplayer. Ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Bildqualität wesentlich besser ist als bei mpv. Und gibt es für KDE einen brauchbaren Player mit Gstreamer-Backend?

 

Gibt es IRGENDEINEN brauchbaren kde media player? Mir ist jedenfalls noch keiner untergekommen. Und eigentlich sollte das backend wurscht sein, denn der Player würde dann eh nur über die phonon-API zugreifen, und die abstrahiert das Backend weg.

Und auf die Probleme, die du mit vlc+Qt5 hast, bist du immer noch nicht eingegangen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hab es gerade mal probiert, Akonadi mit dem Flag sqlite funktioniert erst gar nicht.

Vlc mit qt5 und -qt4 zeigt ein Bild an, welches man in der Größe nicht ändern kann, z.B. geht kein Vollbildmodus. Ist ja erst mal nicht weiter schlimm, wenn es mit qt4 funktioniert.

Und danke für den Vergleich Gstreamer/Vlc. Da stehe ich mir mit Gstramer doch besser.

----------

## schmidicom

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Gibt es IRGENDEINEN brauchbaren kde media player? Mir ist jedenfalls noch keiner untergekommen.

 

Für den mpv gäbe es das die eine oder andere Qt 5 GUI, aber selbst nie ausprobiert.

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Mpv#Front_ends

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Und eigentlich sollte das backend wurscht sein, denn der Player würde dann eh nur über die phonon-API zugreifen, und die abstrahiert das Backend weg.

 

Ja, aber wenn ich persönlich den VLC nicht mehr als Player in Gebrauch hätte würde ich auch das Phonon-Backend rausschmeißen.

1. Weil gstreamer, wegen anderen Abhängigkeiten, eh fast immer installiert ist.

2. Weil der laut FeatureMatrix einfach mehr kann.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Vlc mit qt5 und -qt4 zeigt ein Bild an, welches man in der Größe nicht ändern kann, z.B. geht kein Vollbildmodus. Ist ja erst mal nicht weiter schlimm, wenn es mit qt4 funktioniert.

 

Was so auch fehlt ist das Icon im Systray, weshalb man das Fenster nur noch minimieren und nicht mehr ausblenden kann.

Zum Thema Qt 5.5 und KDE Plasma 5:

Ich glaube ein paar Animationen laufen jetzt flüssiger, z. B. die des "Startbildschirm".

----------

## Josef.95

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Vlc mit qt5 und -qt4 zeigt ein Bild an, welches man in der Größe nicht ändern kann, z.B. geht kein Vollbildmodus. [...]

 

Als Workaround tut es hier das Video nicht mit im Interface zu integrieren,

sprich: Im vlc unter Einstellungen --> Interface, das Häkchen bei "Video im Interface integrieren" herausnehmen.

/edit: Mit Qt 5.5.1::gentoo und vlc-2.2.1::gentoo

----------

## franzf

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Vlc mit qt5 und -qt4 zeigt ein Bild an, welches man in der Größe nicht ändern kann, z.B. geht kein Vollbildmodus. [...] 
> 
> Als Workaround tut es hier das Video nicht mit im Interface zu integrieren,
> 
> sprich: Im vlc unter Einstellungen --> Interface, das Häkchen bei "Video im Interface integrieren" herausnehmen.
> ...

 

Qt-5.5.1, vlc-2.2.1 in awesome+compton - kein Problem

Qt-5.5.0 (und alles vorher, jedes update mitgenommen, auch bei vlc) in kde4 meines Vaters - fast täglich video schauen - kein Problem.

In beiden Fällen ist das Video im interface integriert.

Kann das evtl. ein Problem mit plasma5 sein?

----------

## schmidicom

Beim neusten SMPlayer passiert genau das gleiche, direkt nach dem Aufruf "Speicherzugriffsfehler" und fertig aber mit qt4 geht es.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Kann das evtl. ein Problem mit plasma5 sein?

 

Lass das bloß nicht Gräßlin hören/lesen  :Wink: 

http://www.pro-linux.de/-0h21595d

Aber überraschen würde es mich nicht.

----------

## Josef.95

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*    *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Vlc mit qt5 und -qt4 zeigt ein Bild an, welches man in der Größe nicht ändern kann, z.B. geht kein Vollbildmodus. [...] 
> 
> Als Workaround tut es hier das Video nicht mit im Interface zu integrieren,
> 
> sprich: Im vlc unter Einstellungen --> Interface, das Häkchen bei "Video im Interface integrieren" herausnehmen.
> ...

 

Hm nein, vermutlich wird es eher nicht an plasma5 liegen. Hab es hier auf dem selben System auch mit einem leeren Testuser mit fluxbox getestet - da funktioniert es auch nicht :-/

vlc[qt5] # funktioniert nicht (mit Video im Interfache integriert)

vlc[qt4] # funktioniert hingegen einwandfrei.

Franz, bist du dir sicher das dein funktionierender vlc mit USE=qt5 gebaut ist?

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Beim neusten SMPlayer passiert genau das gleiche, direkt nach dem Aufruf "Speicherzugriffsfehler" und fertig aber mit qt4 geht es.

 

Hm, mit

[ebuild   R    ] media-video/smplayer-15.9.0::gentoo  USE="qt5 streaming

(mit mpv Backend) funktioniert das Video im Interface hier hingegen einwandfrei.

----------

## franzf

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Franz, bist du dir sicher das dein funktionierender vlc mit USE=qt5 gebaut ist?

 

Ja, natürlich.

```
❯ hostname

TP_L520

                                                                                                                                                                                                       

~

❯ eix -e vlc

[I] media-video/vlc

     Available versions:  2.1.5-r1(0/5-7) **2.1.9999(0/5-7) (~)2.2.0(0/5-8) (~)2.2.1(0/5-8) **2.2.9999(0/5-8) **9999(0/5-8) {+X a52 aalib alsa altivec atmo +audioqueue avahi +avcodec +avformat bidi bluray cdda cddb chromaprint dbus dc1394 debug dirac directfb directx dts dvb +dvbpsi dvd dxva2 egl +encode faad fdk +ffmpeg flac fluidsynth fontconfig +gcrypt gme gnome gnutls growl httpd ieee1394 ios-vout jack jpeg kate kde libass libav libcaca libnotify (+)libsamplerate libtar libtiger linsys lirc live lua +macosx +macosx-audio (+)macosx-dialog-provider (+)macosx-eyetv (+)macosx-qtkit (+)macosx-quartztext +macosx-vout matroska media-library modplug mp3 mpeg mtp musepack ncurses neon ogg omxil opencv opengl optimisememory opus png (+)postproc projectm pulseaudio +qt4 qt5 rdp rtsp run-as-root samba schroedinger sdl sdl-image sftp shout sid skins speex svg +swscale taglib test theora tremor truetype twolame udev upnp v4l vaapi vcdx vdpau vlm vnc vorbis vpx wma-fixed x264 x265 +xcb xml xv zeroconf zvbi CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse" ELIBC="glibc"}

     Installed versions:  2.2.1(20:44:00 02.09.2015)(X a52 alsa avcodec avformat cdda dbus directfb dts dvbpsi dvd encode ffmpeg flac gcrypt jpeg kate libsamplerate matroska mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl png postproc pulseaudio qt5 sdl svg swscale theora truetype udev vaapi vorbis vpx x264 xcb xml xv -aalib -altivec -atmo -audioqueue -bidi -bluray -cddb -chromaprint -dc1394 -debug -directx -dvb -dxva2 -faad -fdk -fluidsynth -fontconfig -gme -gnome -gnutls -growl -httpd -ieee1394 -jack -kde -libass -libav -libcaca -libnotify -libtar -libtiger -linsys -lirc -live -lua -macosx-dialog-provider -macosx-eyetv -macosx-qtkit -macosx-quartztext -media-library -modplug -mtp -musepack -neon -omxil -opencv -optimisememory -opus -projectm -qt4 -rdp -rtsp -run-as-root -samba -schroedinger -sdl-image -sftp -shout -sid -skins -speex -taglib -test -tremor -twolame -upnp -v4l -vcdx -vdpau -vlm -vnc -wma-fixed -x265 -zeroconf -zvbi CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse" ELIBC="glibc")

     Homepage:            http://www.videolan.org/vlc/

     Description:         VLC media player - Video player and streamer

                                                                                                                                                                                                       

~

❯ ssh 192.168.1.70

[11:01] $ hostname

desktop_karl

[11:01] $ eix -e vlc

[I] media-video/vlc

     Available versions:  [m]2.1.5-r1(0/5-7) **2.1.9999(0/5-7) (~)2.2.0(0/5-8) (~)2.2.1(0/5-8) **2.2.9999(0/5-8) **9999(0/5-8) {+X a52 aalib alsa altivec atmo +audioqueue avahi +avcodec +avformat bidi bluray cdda cddb chromaprint dbus dc1394 debug dirac directfb directx dts dvb +dvbpsi dvd dxva2 egl +encode faad fdk +ffmpeg flac fluidsynth fontconfig +gcrypt gme gnome gnutls growl httpd ieee1394 ios-vout jack jpeg kate kde libass libav libcaca libnotify (+)libsamplerate libtar libtiger linsys lirc live lua +macosx +macosx-audio (+)macosx-dialog-provider (+)macosx-eyetv (+)macosx-qtkit (+)macosx-quartztext +macosx-vout matroska media-library modplug mp3 mpeg mtp musepack ncurses neon ogg omxil opencv opengl optimisememory opus png (+)postproc projectm pulseaudio +qt4 qt5 rdp rtsp run-as-root samba schroedinger sdl sdl-image sftp shout sid skins speex svg +swscale taglib test theora tremor truetype twolame udev upnp v4l vaapi vcdx vdpau vlm vnc vorbis vpx wma-fixed x264 x265 +xcb xml xv zeroconf zvbi CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse" ELIBC="glibc"}

     Installed versions:  2.2.1(09:16:55 07.09.2015)(X a52 alsa avcodec avformat bluray cdda cddb dbus dts dvbpsi dvd encode ffmpeg flac fontconfig gcrypt jpeg kde libass libnotify libsamplerate matroska mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl png postproc pulseaudio qt5 sdl svg swscale taglib theora truetype udev vaapi vorbis vpx x264 xcb xml xv -aalib -altivec -atmo -audioqueue -bidi -chromaprint -dc1394 -debug -directfb -directx -dvb -dxva2 -faad -fdk -fluidsynth -gme -gnome -gnutls -growl -httpd -ieee1394 -jack -kate -libav -libcaca -libtar -libtiger -linsys -lirc -live -lua -macosx-dialog-provider -macosx-eyetv -macosx-qtkit -macosx-quartztext -media-library -modplug -mtp -musepack -neon -omxil -opencv -optimisememory -opus -projectm -qt4 -rdp -rtsp -run-as-root -samba -schroedinger -sdl-image -sftp -shout -sid -skins -speex -test -tremor -twolame -upnp -v4l -vcdx -vdpau -vlm -vnc -wma-fixed -x265 -zeroconf -zvbi CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse" ELIBC="glibc")

     Homepage:            http://www.videolan.org/vlc/

     Description:         VLC media player - Video player and streamer

[11:01] $
```

Ich gehe mit "f" in den fullscreen. Mein awesome layout ist etwas... streng, das will nicht mit Doppelclick, aber im kde4 geht das auch mit Doppelclick problemlos.

In beiden Rechnern läuft eine Sandy Bridge GPU, neuester intel Treiber, und vlc arbeitet mit vaapi (sicher nicht in allen Fällen, da die SB-GPUs nicht sehr viele Formate dekodieren können...). Vielleicht ist es ja "nur" ein Problem mit inkompatiblen Grafik-Treibern?

----------

## Josef.95

@franzf,

danke, ich werde vlc[qt5] (vermutlich heute Abend) mal mit einem anderen Grafiktreiber testen.

(von nvidia-blob auf nouveau, oder gar mal die uralte ATI-Notkarte mit radeon testen :)

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Beim neusten SMPlayer passiert genau das gleiche, direkt nach dem Aufruf "Speicherzugriffsfehler" und fertig aber mit qt4 geht es.

  Du meinst nach dem Update von Qt-5.4 auf 5.5?

falls ja, dann sollte wahrscheinlich ein kde-frameworks/frameworkintegration rebuild mit anschließenden relogin des Users helfen.

----------

## schmidicom

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *schmidicom wrote:*   Beim neusten SMPlayer passiert genau das gleiche, direkt nach dem Aufruf "Speicherzugriffsfehler" und fertig aber mit qt4 geht es.  Du meinst nach dem Update von Qt-5.4 auf 5.5?
> 
> falls ja, dann sollte wahrscheinlich ein kde-frameworks/frameworkintegration rebuild mit anschließenden relogin des Users helfen.

 

Ich bin zwar dankbar dass das funktioniert hat (zumindest beim smplayer, beim vlc habe ich es noch nicht ausprobiert) aber was ich davon halten soll das irgendwelche Abhängigkeiten kaputt gehen ohne das emerge oder revdep-rebuild das bemerken weiß ich auch nicht.

Für die nächste Zukunft werde ich mir merken zur Sicherheit nach jedem Qt Upgrade (oder vielleicht auch nach jedem Update) ein "emerge --oneshot -av $(qlist -IC kde-framework)" durchzuführen.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Gibt es IRGENDEINEN brauchbaren kde media player?

 kde-apps/dragon - Falls man VLC nicht verwenden mag.

----------

## schmidicom

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Gibt es IRGENDEINEN brauchbaren kde media player? kde-apps/dragon - Falls man VLC nicht verwenden mag.

 

Dieser 3 Button Player ist nicht wirklich eine Konkurrenz für VLC, das Ding hat ja nicht einmal eine Medienbibliothek.

----------

## franzf

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Gibt es IRGENDEINEN brauchbaren kde media player? kde-apps/dragon - Falls man VLC nicht verwenden mag.

 

dragon hatte bei mir immer Probleme bei der Wiedergabe von dvds und audio-cds - letztere gingen gar nicht...

----------

## schmidicom

So langsam gibt das ehrlich gesagt mehr als nur zu denken.

Nach dem rebuild des KDE Frameworks wollte ich in Dolphin die Einstellungen öffnen und schon crashte nun auch diese Anwendung mit einem "Speicherzugriffsfehler". Nach einem rebuild von dolphin läuft dieser wieder aber das kann es ja nun echt nicht sein das man bei einem Update in der folgenden Reihenfolge alles neu bauen muss, oder?

```
Qt > KDE Framework > KDE Plasma

                   > KDE Applications
```

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*    *franzf wrote:*   Gibt es IRGENDEINEN brauchbaren kde media player? kde-apps/dragon - Falls man VLC nicht verwenden mag. 
> 
> Dieser 3 Button Player ist nicht wirklich eine Konkurrenz für VLC, das Ding hat ja nicht einmal eine Medienbibliothek.

 Meine Medienbibliothek heißt "Dolphin". Ich muss keinen Player mit eingebautem Dateimanager haben, der nichtmal richtig funktioniert. Wer sowas aber möchte, da hast du natürlich vollkommen recht, der wird mit dem DragonPlayer nicht glücklich.  :Wink:  *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*    *franzf wrote:*   Gibt es IRGENDEINEN brauchbaren kde media player? kde-apps/dragon - Falls man VLC nicht verwenden mag. 
> 
> dragon hatte bei mir immer Probleme bei der Wiedergabe von dvds und audio-cds - letztere gingen gar nicht...

 Das ist meist dann der Fall, wenn man das VLC backend auswählt, das funktioniert an vielen Stellen, zumindest bei mir, vorne und hinten nicht.

Mit GStreamer Backend funktioniert der Dragon bei mir besser und zuverlässiger, gerade mit Menügesteuerten DVDs, als der VLC. In letzterem verschwinden gerne mal Overlay Menüs oder reagieren garnicht aufs anklicken etcetera pp.

Zum Beispiel kann ich mir bei allen vier "Lexx" Staffeln mit VLC das Intro anschauen, aber abspielen lässt sich nichts, weil das Menü nicht funktioniert. Und da die alten DVDs kein Autostart haben, nützt nichtmal Geduld etwas. Der Dragon macht das ganz prima.

----------

## schmidicom

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

>  *schmidicom wrote:*    *Yamakuzure wrote:*    *franzf wrote:*   Gibt es IRGENDEINEN brauchbaren kde media player? kde-apps/dragon - Falls man VLC nicht verwenden mag. 
> 
> Dieser 3 Button Player ist nicht wirklich eine Konkurrenz für VLC, das Ding hat ja nicht einmal eine Medienbibliothek. Meine Medienbibliothek heißt "Dolphin". Ich muss keinen Player mit eingebautem Dateimanager haben, der nichtmal richtig funktioniert. Wer sowas aber möchte, da hast du natürlich vollkommen recht, der wird mit dem DragonPlayer nicht glücklich. 

 

Wenn es nur um lokale Medien gehen würde könnte ich dir da sogar zustimmen aber eine richtige Medienbibliothek umfast auch nicht lokale Quellen und die lassen sich unter Dolphin (was da auch völlig fehl am Platz wäre) nur schwer bis gar nicht verwalten. Die Medienbibliothek vom VLC ist zwar auch nicht perfekt aber zumindest ein Anfang und auch der SMPlayer gibt einem die Möglichkeit so etwas wie eine Favoritenliste für Radio- und TV-Streams einzurichten.

Das ist auch einer der Gründe warum ich immer mal wieder versuche das Programm Tomahawk bei mir zum laufen zu bringen.

----------

## Josef.95

Noch kurz ein Update zu der vlc[qt5] Videooutput-Geschichte - das ist wahrscheinlich ein Bug im Qt-5.5 (welcher Upstream in Qt-5.6 gefixt sein soll).

Upstream Bug: https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-48321

Gentoo Bug: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=563458

@franzf

Ich danke dir noch mal fürs testen :)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hatte ich ja auch vermutet (in dem Thread wo es über Mediaplayer geht), dass es an Qt liegt. Kann man 5.6 schon nutzen oder gibt das andere Probleme?

----------

## Josef.95

Klaus,

puh keine Ahnung ob und wie weit Qt-5.6 schon nutzbar ist - ich würde da erst mal keine neuen Baustellen aufreißen.

Der im Bugreport angehängte Backport-Patch lässt sich für qtwidgets-5.5 bequem via epatch_user einspielen. Ich hab den nach

/etc/portage/patches/dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.5.1/vlc_video_window-bug-415738.patch

gepackt, und dann qtwidgets neu mit dem Patch emerged

vlc neu gestartet, und alles ist gut :)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Danke, werde ich gleich mal testen. Ist ja auch nicht so entscheidend. Hätte ja sein können, dass es von Qt 5.6 positives zu berichten gibt...

----------

## schmidicom

Mit Framework 5.16 ist im Dolphin endlich auch wieder die Möglichkeit zurück Archive über das Kontextmenu zu entpacken.   :Smile: 

Aber ein anschließendes rebuild von Plasma und den Application ist wohl auch diesmal empfehlenswert, zumindest bei mir ist ohne rebuild bereits das Anwendungsmenu abgestorben.

EDIT:

Und ja auch die Symbole sehen jetzt um einiges besser aus, vor allem im Systray sind sie nun viel leichter auseinander zu halten und man erkennt auch leichter was wofür gut sein soll.Last edited by schmidicom on Mon Nov 16, 2015 1:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Die Rückschritte werden in kleinen Schritten zurückgenommen...

Mit vlc und qt5 habe ich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Mit dem Patch lief es zwar im Vollbildmodus, aber nicht berauschend. Mit Doppelklick in den Vollbildmodus umschalten hat nicht funktioniert. Es war auch sehr träge. Ist ja auch kein großes Problem, qt4 ist ja sowieso auf der Platte.

Und Breeze wird aufgehübscht. Es kommen mehr Farben dazu, ist nicht mehr so monochrom wie am Anfang. Die Farben, teilweise halt so Bonbonfarben, wie sie Google bei Android5 eingeführt hat. Naja.... Aber teilweise sieht es dann doch schon ganz nett aus. Also wer es vor einem Jahr mal gesehen hat und sich mit Grausen abgewandt hat soll es mal wieder versuchen.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Also wer es vor einem Jahr mal gesehen hat und sich mit Grausen abgewandt hat soll es mal wieder versuchen.

 Also jemand wie ich.  :Very Happy: 

Gut, dass es voran geht.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also das Feature, dass man ein Archive jetzt wieder mit Rechtsklick entpacken kann, funktioniert in der von KDE gewohnten Qualität. Einmal hat es tatsächlich geklappt. Beim nächsten Mal: Datei kann nicht entpackt werden. Datei noch mal runtergeladen. Datei kann nicht entpackt werden. Konsole geöffnet, unrar x Archiv eingegeben und alles war in Ordnung.

Ark hat ja momentan massiv Probleme, den Typ der Archivs zu ermitteln. Es kommt dann die Meldung "Der Typ des Archives konnte nicht ermittelt werden" und man musste den Typ dann in einer Liste auswählen. In so einem Fall kann man das Archiv nicht mit Rechtsklick entpacken, es kommt dann die oben angegebene Meldung.

----------

## schmidicom

Meiner Meinung nach sind die Unzulänglichkeiten von Ark nur ein weiteres Symptom für ein grundlegenderes Problem: Die KDE-Leute wollen einfach zu viel mit zu wenig Ressourcen.

Ark ist ja kein Einzelfall, viele KDE-Programme sind zwar nett aber wenn es wirklich zur Sache geht weichen doch viele auf alternativen aus. Ich will damit nicht sagen das jetzt alle KDE-Programme unbrauchbar wären (konsole und kwrite/kate finde ich richtig toll) aber einige sollten sie entweder besser ganz aufgeben oder endlich mal von Grund auf neu aufsetzen. Konqueror Beispielweise ist so ein Fall wo ich mich inzwischen echt frage wozu an dem überhaupt noch herumgebastelt wird.

----------

## Josef.95

Puh, kann ich nicht bestätigen. In den seltenen fällen in denen ark hier wirklich gebraucht wurde hats bisher immer einwandfrei funktioniert.

Klaus, (da du ja nie die verwendete Version mit angibst) kann man nur raten.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Ich benutze nie ark, sondern immer 7-zip. Integriert sich wundervoll in dolphin.  :Wink: 

Aber wannimmer ich ark benutze, kommt manchmal auch vor um Archive wie normale Ordner durchsuchen zu können, funktiert es einwandfrei. Allerdings habe ich das unter Kf5 nur zwei oder drei Mal ausprobiert, das ist natürlich dann nicht mehr aussagekräftig.  :Smile: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich nutze bei Ark die Version 15.08.03. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass dieses Problem auch nicht seit ewig besteht. Es war dann vor ein paar Monaten einfach so da. Wer es in der letzten Zeit nicht benutzt hat, dem ist es wohl noch nicht aufgefallen. Des weiteren tritt das Problem nicht bei jedem Archiv auf, geschätzt so in 2 von drei Fällen.

Seit gestern ist ja die Beta von Plasma 5.5 verfügbar. Sie nutzt jetzt Wayland für den Lockscreen ob man will oder nicht. Mesa muss mit dem USE-Flag wayland gebaut werden. Ich habe dann mal wayland global aktiviert. Das gab dann eine Wayland-Session im sddm. Die gab dann aber nicht mehr als einen schwarzen Bildschirm. Mal sehen, ob man das irgendwie brauchbar hin bekommt.

Des weiteren kann man nun Datei aus der Verlaufsliste mit einem KLick öffnen. Mit Rest warte ich dann mal, bis die finale Version draußen ist.

Ansonsten sehe ich das genauso wie Schmidicom. Im Sommer 2014 wurde verkündet: Es ist fertig. Und aktuell funktioniert weniger als damals. Man sollte sich wirklich mal an dem orientieren, was auch machbar ist. Wenn sie es wirklich schaffen sollten, dass alles so funktioniert wie gewünscht dann vielleicht in 2 Jahren. Aktuell werden aber alle Distributionen auf Plasma umgestellt. Das bringt doch nichts. Außer dass sich die Anwender von KDE abwenden. Für immer.

----------

## franzf

ark benutzt für die meisten Archive doch libarchive. Evtl. ist da der Fehler zu suchen. Version + USE-Flags wären nicht schlecht zu wissen.

Und für rar-Archive ist ein unrar-Paket notwendig. Welches Paket in welcher Version verwendet ihr?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *franzf wrote:*   

> ark benutzt für die meisten Archive doch libarchive. Evtl. ist da der Fehler zu suchen. Version + USE-Flags wären nicht schlecht zu wissen.
> 
> Und für rar-Archive ist ein unrar-Paket notwendig. Welches Paket in welcher Version verwendet ihr?

 

```
[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/unrar-5.3.7::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/libarchive-3.1.2-r2:0/13::gentoo  USE="acl bzip2 e2fsprogs iconv lzma xattr zlib -expat -libressl -lzo -nettle -static-libs" 0 KiB
```

Ich habe früher rar genutzt, weil man damit ja auch packen kann. Als das Problem das erste Mal auftrat bin ich dann zu unrar gewechselt. Das hat an der Situation aber nichts geändert.

----------

## firefly

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ansonsten sehe ich das genauso wie Schmidicom. Im Sommer 2014 wurde verkündet: Es ist fertig. 

 

Was wurde als "fertig" verkündet?

Wenn es sich um Plasma 5 handelt, dann bezieht sich dass nur auf die desktop shell und nicht auf die Applikationen (z.b. dolphin, ark ...).

----------

## Josef.95

Klaus,

schau doch mal ob du mit ark direkt aus konsole gestartet eventuell ein paar hilfreichere/genauere Ausgaben bekommst.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Ich benutze nie ark, sondern immer 7-zip. Integriert sich wundervoll in dolphin. 
> 
> Aber wannimmer ich ark benutze, kommt manchmal auch vor um Archive wie normale Ordner durchsuchen zu können, funktiert es einwandfrei. Allerdings habe ich das unter Kf5 nur zwei oder drei Mal ausprobiert, das ist natürlich dann nicht mehr aussagekräftig. 

 

Wie bekommst du denn p7-zip in dolphin integriert? Habe ich noch nicht hinbekommen.

Auf der Konsole bekomme ich folgendes:

```
ark Beispiel.rar 

ark.kerfuffle: Mimetype for filename extension ( "application/x-rar" ) did not match mimetype for content ( "application/pdf" ). Using content-based mimetype.

ark.kerfuffle: Could not find a plugin to handle "/home/rmx/Downloads/Beispiel.rar"
```

Sowohl das Archiv als auch die pdf-Datei sind in Ordnung. Manuelles Auspacken oder mit Fileroller geht ohne Probleme.

----------

## schmidicom

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Wie bekommst du denn p7-zip in dolphin integriert? Habe ich noch nicht hinbekommen.

 

Wirst du auch nicht mehr, zumindest nicht mit der aktuellen Version. Seihe BUG 564332

Da gab es wohl ein Problem mit der GUI und anstatt das Problem zu lösen wurde einfach die Installation von 7zFM mit samt Desktopintegration abgestellt.   :Sad: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

7zFM ist seit jeher pre-alpha, die GUI-Integration wird von 7zG übernommen. (7zFM funktioniert schlicht nicht.)

In Dolphin habe ich ein 7zip-Untermenü wenn ich mit rechts irgendwo mit rechts draufklicke, und das aktiviert 7zG.

Dafür muss man in den Einstellungen allerdings auch die entsprechenden Dienste aktivieren.

----------

## schmidicom

Mal was anderes, weiß einer woran es im Moment noch scheitert das die neuen KDE Applications noch nicht im offiziellen Tree sind?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Kmail hat gerade seine Einstellungen zerschossen. Habe alle Konfigurationsdateien gelöscht und von vorne angefangen. Das hat auch sein Gutes. Sollte man eventuell nach jedem größeren Update machen. Bei mir ist jetzt einiges anders als vorher und es gibt wohl auch weniger Probleme. Es nervt, aber es bringt was.

So wie es aussieht, ist das Problem mit Ark gelöst. Die Plasmoiden werden ganz anders bedient. Vorher hatte ich mal 2 Lautstärkeregler in der Kontrollleiste. Da ist jetzt auch nur noch einer da. Aber ich habe zum Verrecken noch nichts gefunden, wie man jetzt die Größe der Plasmoiden ändert.

Und noch eine Frage, weil Kmail bei mehreren Konten ja extrem nervig ist, funktioniert da das Speichern und Wiederherstellen der Einstellungen? Ich habe es mal versucht, da ging es nicht. Das ist bei mir so umfangreich, da möchte ich nicht mehr als nötig spielen.

----------

## schmidicom

@Klasu Meier

"Einstellungen nach Update zurücksetzen/löschen":

Ich stelle hier einfach mal die Behauptung auf das dies nur deshalb immer wieder als Problemlösung herangezogen werden muss weil inzwischen jedes noch so unbedeutende Teil seine eigene kleine Datenbank fährt. So richtig schlimm ist mir zuletzt "kbuildsycoca5" aufgefallen als es dieses kleine 19K Programm schaffte den ganzen Desktop komplett lahmzulegen, BUG 352787.

Ich weiß der Spruch wird nicht gerne gehört aber sowas darf einfach nicht passieren.

"Grösse von Plasmoids":

Die Grösse eines Plasmoids welches auf dem Desktop platziert ist lässt sich (bei mir zumindest) am entsprechenden Halter/Greifer oder wie auch immer man das nennen will problemlos verändern. Nur die Plasmoids welche sich vom Systeray aus aufklappen sind da scheinbar nicht mehr so flexibel, was beim plasma-nm durchaus nervig sein kann.

"KDEPIM"

Hab mir das auch mal zum ausprobieren installiert aber da ist ja (wie es eigentlich zu erwaten war) noch so einiges nicht "fertig". KMail verwaltet IMAP-Konten scheinbar wieder selbst also ohne Akonadi, und das wenige was Akonadi noch macht wirkt wie ein einsamer Alleingang (wenn ich Hangout und Kontakte haben möchte muss ich mein Google-Konto an zwei verschiedenen Stellen separat hinterlegen). Auch bekomme ich es absolut nicht hin KMail dazu zu bringen über den SMTP-Dienst von Google ein E-Mail zu versenden. Und die Lokalisierung steht wohl auch noch ziemlich am Anfang.

@all

Was mich nun schon länger irritiert sind die Benachrichtigungen (Desktop Notifications), viele davon landen scheinbar nicht mehr im dafür vorgesehenen Plasmoid (org.kde.plasma.notifications).

----------

## Klaus Meier

Und dieser Anfasser ist jetzt verschwunden, nachdem ich die Einstellungen gelöscht habe...

----------

## schmidicom

Fahre mal mit der Maus über das Plasmoid und warte einen Moment, dann klappt am Rand das Menü mit den verschiedenen "Anfasser" (für das ändern der gösse, drehen und die Einstellungen) auf.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ja danke, das war mal so. Genau das passiert bei mir aber nicht mehr. Deshalb die Frage. Aber das aktuelle Plasma ist ja auch Beta, ist wohl besser, auf die finale Version zu warten, bevor man sich zu viele Gedanken macht..

----------

## schmidicom

Definiere "final".  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Aktuell ist 5.4.95. Final ist dann für mich 5.5.

----------

## schmidicom

Wenn ich nicht schwer daneben liege sind diese 90er Versionen doch Alphas/Betas und das würde ich jetzt nicht gerade als final bezeichnen.

Meine Version(en) im Moment:

KDE Framework 5.16.0

KDE Plasma 5.4.3

KDE Applications 15.08.3

----------

## Klaus Meier

Genau das meinte ich doch. Bei mir hat sich die 5.4.95 ohne weiteres Zutun installiert. Ich habe nichts unmaskiert dafür. Und deshalb sehe ich das erst mal entspannt. Die 5.5 wird wohl bald kommen.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Und dieser Anfasser ist jetzt verschwunden, nachdem ich die Einstellungen gelöscht habe...

 

Die Bedienung der Plasmoids hat sich in 5.5 scheinbar geändert.

Versuche es mal wie folgt: Klicke mit links auf einen "freien Bereich" des Plasmoids, und halte die Taste dabei gedrückt - dann sollte sich an einer Seite ein Menü öffnen, indem auch die Größe geändert werden kann.

(getestet mit aktuellem git/master von gestern Abend - hier funktioniert es)

/edit: Zu dem neuen plasma-5.5 eventuell auch noch interessant

https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.4.95.php

und auch

https://community.kde.org/Plasma/5.5_Errata

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hab's gefunden. Die Grundeinstellung ist jetzt "Press and hold widgets to move them". Und da gibt es dieses seitliche Fenster ja nicht. Und diese Funktion scheint nicht so perfekt zu funktionieren. Umgestellt und es ist wieder so wie vorher.

Den ersten Artikel kannte ich schon. Den zweiten noch nicht. Das mit den Intel-Treibern hatte ich ja schon mal auf Phoronix gelesen, ich hatte aber gehofft, dass Intel das Problem löst. Werde jetzt mal auf uxa umstellen.

----------

## Kuhrscher

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Mal was anderes, weiß einer woran es im Moment noch scheitert das die neuen KDE Applications noch nicht im offiziellen Tree sind?

 

Die meisten wurden eben verschoben und die Maskierung aufgehoben.

----------

## Klaus Meier

So, es sind mal wieder ein paar Updates durch. Plasma ist jetzt in 5.5 und die Apps sind auch in der Dezember Beta angekommen. Ok, ich denke mal, wir sind an einem Punkt angekommen, wo es aufwärts geht. Vorschau von Videos und pdf-Dateien gibt es jetzt wieder. Und das Beste daran: Im Dolphin funktioniert es sogar. Auf dem Desktop gibt es natürlich keine Vorschau von pdf-Dateien. Das ging ja schon bei Version 4 von KDE seit Jahren nicht mehr. Ja, dazu habe ich mal einen Bugreport geschrieben, bei KDE. Und seit dem habe ich keine Motivation mehr, so etwas noch einmal zu tun.

Und keine Ahnung, ob hier jemand mitliest: Aber das KDE-Team bei Gentoo ist der Oberhammer. Das aktuelle Update der Apps war nur mit einem Bugreport auf die Platte zu bekommen. Aber zwischen Report und Fix lag weniger als eine Stunde. Und diese Erfahrung habe ich bei allen Bugreports in Bezug auf KDE gemacht. Fix in weniger als 24 Stunden. Bei anderen Bereichen waren es schon mal Wochen. Also, wenn ihr hier mitlest, ganz großen Dank!

Ab jetzt geht es aufwärts. Auch wenn es noch viele Probleme gibt. Gab ja heute ein Update von rar, seit dem will ark gar nicht mehr. Aber das wird schon...

----------

## schmidicom

Also mich überzeugt KDE Plasma 5.5 mal gar nicht, die Kontrollleiste reagiert fast nur noch beim zweiten klick und auch sonst scheint der Desktop etwas träge zu sein. Ich hoffe einfach mal das es daran liegen könnte das KDE Plasma 5.5 möglicherweise mit dem KDE Framework 5.17 als Basis entwickelt wurde.

 *Kuhrscher wrote:*   

>  *schmidicom wrote:*   Mal was anderes, weiß einer woran es im Moment noch scheitert das die neuen KDE Applications noch nicht im offiziellen Tree sind? 
> 
> Die meisten wurden eben verschoben und die Maskierung aufgehoben.

 

"Die meisten" trifft es, da fehlen noch etliche vor allem die meta-packages.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das habe ich auch. Manchmal keine Reaktionen auf Klicks und es ist träger geworden. Hat es schon mal jemand mit Wayland gestartet bekommen?

----------

## schmidicom

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Hat es schon mal jemand mit Wayland gestartet bekommen?

 

Nö, schwarzer Bildschirm mit bewegbarer Maus ist alles was bei mir kommt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Genau das habe ich auch.

Ist mir jetzt auch egal. Bei rar-Archiven mein Ark, dass es diesen Typ nicht kennt, alles klemmt und hakt. Vlc erzeugt bei mir reproduzierbar irgendeinen Absturz. Jedes Video hat oben einen blauen Streifen usw. Nie wieder KDE. Es reicht. Soll sich mit diesem Schrott rumärgern, wer will. Nach Jahren ist meine Geduld am Ende. Irgendwann mal will ich etwas, was funktioniert.

----------

## firefly

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  Vlc erzeugt bei mir reproduzierbar irgendeinen Absturz. Jedes Video hat oben einen blauen Streifen usw. Nie wieder KDE. Es reicht. 

 

Öhm was haben deine Problem durch VLC mit KDE zu tun?

----------

## Josef.95

Vieles davon könnte man vermutlich mit ner Grafikkarte lösen, für die es auch funktionierende Treiber gibt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*    Vlc erzeugt bei mir reproduzierbar irgendeinen Absturz. Jedes Video hat oben einen blauen Streifen usw. Nie wieder KDE. Es reicht.  
> 
> Öhm was haben deine Problem durch VLC mit KDE zu tun?

 

Hm, wenn der gleiche Vlc unter Gnome problemlos läuft, dann hat es wohl schon etwas mit KDE zu tun.

Und die gleiche Grafikkarte macht auch ausschließlich mit KDE Probleme. Irgendwie ist es mir egal, Cinnamon ist auch ganz nett.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> Hm, wenn der gleiche Vlc unter Gnome problemlos läuft, dann hat es wohl schon etwas mit KDE zu tun.

  Hm nein, den verstehe ich nicht. VLC sollte auch ohne KDE oder Gnome einwandfrei funktionieren.

Das ist ein eigenständiges Programm, was nichts mit KDE oder Gnome zu tun hat.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  Irgendwann mal will ich etwas, was funktioniert.

 KDE-4 funktioniert ganz hervorragend. Zumindest bei mir.  :Wink: 

----------

## schmidicom

KDE Plasma 5.5 funktioniert leider auch mit KDE Frameworks 5.17 nicht wirklich besser.

Ich frage mich ob KDE Plasma 5.5 besser laufen würde wenn ich es mit dem USE-Flag "gles2" bauen würde...

Vielleicht probiere ich das mal irgendwann aus.

----------

## Tyler_Durden

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> KDE Plasma 5.5 funktioniert leider auch mit KDE Frameworks 5.17 nicht wirklich besser.
> 
> Ich frage mich ob KDE Plasma 5.5 besser laufen würde wenn ich es mit dem USE-Flag "gles2" bauen würde...
> 
> Vielleicht probiere ich das mal irgendwann aus.

 

Bloß nicht! gles2 ist OpenGL ES, also die abgespeckte Version für Embedded Devices. Höchstens media-libs/mesa und media-libs/cogl mit gles2 emergen, alles andere wie qt, plasma und kwin sollte man systemweit nicht mit gles2 und egl auf einem Desktop bauen, da sonst die OpenGL Unterstützung fehlt und die plasmashell bestenfalls gar nicht erst startet, der NVidia Treiber bietet dafür jedenfalls gar keine Unterstützung.

Siehe z.B. hier: https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/37386 "Enabling EGL means disabling OpenGL support which is totally nonsense because OpenGL is much more extensible than OpenGL ES, which is natural because OpenGL ES is for ES(embedded system)."

----------

## schmidicom

@Tyler_Durden

Deine Information ist veraltet und auch nicht ganz korrekt.

Nur weil Nvidia lange Zeit für EGL zu blöd war (ab Version 355.xx oder so haben sie angeblich Support für EGL eingebaut) ist es nicht auf OpenGL ES beschränkt, EGL ist inzwischen ein unabhängiger Nachfolger für GLX und wird über kurz oder lang irgendwann zum Standard.

Und selbst wenn KDE/Qt mit EGL Support gebaut wird kann man in den Einstellungen jederzeit auswählen was einem lieber ist, nur leider zickt der KDE Plasma auf beiden genau gleich herum.

EDIT:

Das Problem mit dem Linksclick auf der Kontrollleiste ist bekannt (siehe Links unten) und ich versuche gerade mir einen Userpatch zusammen zu basteln.

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=356415

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=354651

http://commits.kde.org/plasma-workspace/1390b40b399770e7a67da714c74d172eee1bb433

EDIT:

Der Patch aus dem letzten der drei Links scheint zumindest das Problem mit der nicht reagierenden Kontrollleiste zu beheben.

----------

## Josef.95

Einiges wurde auch mit dem heute erschienenen Plasma 5.5.1 bugfix Release behoben.

https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.5.1.php (das ist auch schon im main Tree verfügbar).

Läuft hier prima :) (mit nVidia Grafik)

----------

## schmidicom

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Einiges wurde auch mit dem heute erschienenen Plasma 5.5.1 bugfix Release behoben.

 

Und jetzt kommt gerade 5.5.1.1 rein.

Wozu machen die überhaupt eine Alpha (x.90) mit anschließender Beta (x.95) wenn solche Fehler wie z.B. ein nicht funktionierender Linksklick (  :Shocked:  ) erst in der final Version entdeckt werden?

Wo gearbeitet wird passieren auch Fehler aber ich hoffte einfach so sehr das sich das Drama vom Wechsel beim KDE 3 zu 4 nicht wiederholen würde, doch wie sich zeigt ist es wieder genau das selbe. KDE Plasma 5 wird dem produktiv Arbeitenden vermutlich, genau wie damals KDE SC 4, erst mit Version x.6 oder x.7 zumutbar sein. Und als ob das an sich nicht schon schlimm genug wäre ist während dessen die Entwicklung (damit meine ich das Bugfixing) beim Vorgänger so gut wie eingeschlafen.

EDIT:

Sorry für das "sich Luft verschaffen", aber es musste jetzt einfach mal raus.

EDIT2:

"kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.1.1" scheint, bis jetzt zumindest, wieder [1] normal zu laufen.

[1] In der Version 5.5.1 wurde die Sache mit dem Linksklick zwar besser, funktionierte aber trotzdem nicht immer.Last edited by schmidicom on Thu Dec 17, 2015 11:29 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Einiges wurde auch mit dem heute erschienenen Plasma 5.5.1 bugfix Release behoben.
> 
> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.5.1.php (das ist auch schon im main Tree verfügbar).
> 
> Läuft hier prima  (mit nVidia Grafik)

 

Ok, eine Chance gebe ich KDE noch. Aber es ist schon heftig, wenn Plasma 5.5.0 erst mal wieder so viel kaputt macht. Werde mir dann mal 5.5.1 ansehen.

Aber Plasma scheint wirklich broken by design zu sein. Die Aufteilung in Framework, Plasma und Apps bringt ja bei jedem Update erst mal nichts als neue Probleme. Die dann irgendwann mal wieder weggefrickelt werden. Da freut man sich über ein neues Feature und bekommt dafür 3 neue Bugs.

Und das mit der Grafik kann ich nichts mehr hören. Erstens kann ich sie in meinem Laptop nicht wechseln und zweitens funktioniert jeder andere Desktop problemlos mit genau dieser Grafik. Da muss man sich halt mal mit Intel in Verbindung setzen und nach einer Lösung suchen. Es kann nicht sein, dass man jahrelang auf diese Tatsache hinweist.

Also, hab jetzt mal alles aktualisiert. Positiv: kdeartwork wurde nicht aktualisiert. Was ich ja schon mal angemerkt hatte, warum 300MB Bilder und Icons durchs Netz geprügelt werden, wenn sich an denen rein gar nichts geändert hat. Es läuft jetzt sehr flüssig, man kann wieder auf das Startmenü klicken und es reagiert sofort. VLC gibt keine Fehlermeldung mehr beim Beenden. Den nutze ich weiterhin mit qt4, weil der Smplayer aktuell problemlos mit QT 5.5 läuft. Es ist also kein Problem von QT, wie ich es mal vermutet hatte. Laut Pro Linux sollen jetzt auch Dolphin gefixt worden sein, es soll nicht mehr abstürzen, der absolute Wahnsinn!!!

Negativ: Ark geht jetzt gar nicht mehr. Wenn man auf ein rar-Archiv klickt, dann kommt die Meldung, Ark unterstützt diesen Dateityp nicht. Klicke ich mit rechts auf ein Icon auf dem Desktop, dann erscheint das Menü, es wird aber zusätzlich die Funktion eines Linksklicks ausgeführt.

Ach, eine Sache habe ich noch vergessen, in jedem Videoplayer habe ich jetzt im Fenstermodus einen blauen Streifen zwischen Titelzeile und Filmfenster.

Das war es dann so auf die Schnelle. Die Hoffnung, dass die Zahl der Fehler im KDE5 auf absehbare Zeit abnimmt, habe ich aufgegeben. Es wird zwar etwas gefixt, es kommen ein paar neue Sachen hinzu, aber es kommen mit jedem Update neue Bugs hinzu. Ok, 5.5.0 war wirklich absoluter Schrott. Es ist einfach unglaublich, wie man so etwas als finale Version auf die Menschheit loslassen kann. 5.5.1 ist dann soweit ganz brauchbar, bis auf die neuen Klopfer..

----------

## firefly

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Negativ: Ark geht jetzt gar nicht mehr. Wenn man auf ein rar-Archiv klickt, dann kommt die Meldung, Ark unterstützt diesen Dateityp nicht.
> 
> 

 

Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen bei mir öffnet ark ohne probleme ein rar archiv. Als rar tool habe ich app-arch/rar installiert.

Das rar archive welche ich zu testen verwendet hatte war das hier: https://code.google.com/p/newton-dynamics/downloads/detail?name=newton-dynamics-2.32.rar&can=2&q=

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ach, eine Sache habe ich noch vergessen, in jedem Videoplayer habe ich jetzt im Fenstermodus einen blauen Streifen zwischen Titelzeile und Filmfenster.
> 
> 

 

Und welche player soll das sein? Denn ich habe diesen fehler nicht. Wobei ich jetzt nur VLC mit QT5 Unterstützung getestet habe. Und auch da konnte ich dein Problem mit den verfälschten Farben nicht nachvollziehen.

Ich habe hier ne Radeon hd3650 mobile mit den opensource treibern am laufen. (mesa von git gebaut) + qt:5.5.1 installiert

Eventuell liegt das Problem bei der Farbverfälschung beim verwendeten video output (z.b. via vdpau).

Ach ja und wegen plasma wayland session. Um das problem festzustellen wiso es nicht funktioniert, schaut mal in die datei .wayland-errors (Dort landet ähnlich wie die .xsession-errors alle meldungen/fehlermeldungen einer wayland session)

Ich konnte es zum laufen bringen nachdem ich auf die aktuellste plasma:5 und kdeframeworks:5 version aktualisiert hatte. Ich musste nur qtwayland:5.5.1 nachinstallieren, da seit kwin-5.5.0 die abhängigkeit zu qtwayland im ebuild entfernt wurde. Aber kwin versucht das qt wayland qpa plugin zu laden.

----------

## firefly

Ich konnte jetzt das problem das VLC beim abspielen von mp4 videos schrott anzeigt nachvollziehen. Das Problem scheint an der vdpau unterstützung in VLC zu liegen.

Denn wenn ich das gleiche video mit mplayer + vdpau abspiele wird das video korrekt dargestellt.

Und ich denke das hat überhaupt nichts mit Qt5 oder plasma 5 zu tun. Denn das problem konnte ich bei mir auch mit einer fluxbox session reproduzieren.

Und zwar auch mit der cli version von vlc (cvlc).

----------

## Yamakuzure

VLC ist irgendwie komisch. Jede Menge unterschiedlicher Fehler, die hier und da auftauchen, oder auch nicht.

Bei mir ist es zum Beispiel so, dass VLC mit qt4 problemlos funktioniert, aber mit qt5 nur ein Viertel des Bildes anzeigt.

Aber irgendwo muss es ja einen gemeinsamen Nenner geben. Danke schonmal für den Tipp mit vdpau. Werde VLC mal mit qt5 aber ohne vdpau neubauen, mal sehen, obs dann wieder normal aussieht...

----------

## ManfredB

Heute muß ich mich einmal wieder melden hier.

Also hallo zusammen.

Grund: libaccounts-glib läßt sich nicht emergen.

BugReport: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=568914

Da dort noch keine Antwort zu lesen ist, habe ich mich einmal

durchgewurschtelt. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, daß

gtk-doc-am installiert ist, gtk-doc aber nicht.

Da im BugReport etwas davon vorkommt, habe ich gtk-doc

installiert, dazu wurden 7 weitere Pakete installiert.

Nun habe ich emerge kde-apps/kde-apps-meta eingegeben.

Am ersten Platz stand libaccounts-glib.

In Erwartung, daß gleich wieder die Fehlermeldung kommt,

habe ich abgewartet.

Doch erstaunlicherweise ist libaccounts-glib problemlos installiert worden.

Wenn jemand hier Zugang zum BugReport hat (ich habe keinen) kann das

vielleicht als Lösung angeboten werden. Umso schneller kommen andere

auch noch vor Weihnachten dazu, ihr Problem zu beseitigen  :Smile: 

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## firefly

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> VLC ist irgendwie komisch. Jede Menge unterschiedlicher Fehler, die hier und da auftauchen, oder auch nicht.
> 
> Bei mir ist es zum Beispiel so, dass VLC mit qt4 problemlos funktioniert, aber mit qt5 nur ein Viertel des Bildes anzeigt.
> 
> Aber irgendwo muss es ja einen gemeinsamen Nenner geben. Danke schonmal für den Tipp mit vdpau. Werde VLC mal mit qt5 aber ohne vdpau neubauen, mal sehen, obs dann wieder normal aussieht...

 

Du kannst auch in den optionen angeben, welcher video output typ verwendet werden soll (ähnlich dem -vo paramter bei mplayer)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also, wenn Ark woanders funktioniert, dann ist mir eine Idee gekommen: Die Konfigurationsdateien von Ark löschen, dann ging es wieder.

Vlc funktioniert bei mir inzwischen auch mit qt5 im Vollbildmodus. Und ich habe nichts gepatcht. Und das, obwohl sich in der Zwischenzeit weder am Vlc noch am Qt etwas geändert hat. Was nicht geht, ist der Wechsel in dem Vollbildmodus mit Doppelklick, aber mit Tastatur oder Menü funktioniert es.

libaccounts-glib soll angeblich gefixt sein, das Update läuft gerade durch. Nö, läuft nicht durch...

----------

## Josef.95

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Vlc funktioniert bei mir inzwischen auch mit qt5 im Vollbildmodus. Und ich habe nichts gepatcht. Und das, obwohl sich in der Zwischenzeit weder am Vlc noch am Qt etwas geändert hat.

  Das liegt daran das der Backport-Patch inzwischen in dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.5.1 mit aufgenommen wurde - siehe https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=563458#c17

----------

## Josef.95

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> libaccounts-glib soll angeblich gefixt sein, das Update läuft gerade durch. Nö, läuft nicht durch...

  Hm, da wird so ohne jegliche Info wie Version und Fehlermeldung wahrscheinlich niemand was mit anfangen können.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Es gab zu libaccounts-glib einen Bugreport und ich meinte, da eine Mail bekommen zu haben, es sei gefixt. Inzwischen gibt es ein Update auf libaccounts-glib-1.19, welches aber auch nicht durchgeht. Werde es mir nachher genau anschauen und einen neues Bugreport schreiben.

----------

## Josef.95

Jo, vorher dev-util/gtk-doc mergen sollte vermutlich helfen, siehe zb im https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=568914

----------

## Klaus Meier

Dann gibt es noch einen, habe auch gerade einen erstellt. Gleiches Symptom.

Wenn ich etwas Zeit habe werde ich mal wieder alle Einstellungen löschen, vielleicht behebt das ja mein Problem mit dem Rechtsklick.

----------

## schmidicom

Bezüglich den neuen KDE Applications: Einiges ist jetzt zwar im offiziellen Tree angekommen aber weshalb fehlen die meta ebuilds noch?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ok, ich denke, ich habe das Problem gefunden, welches meine Probleme verursacht.

Also, nachdem ich ja wieder rar-Archive öffnen konnte, nachdem ich die Konfigurationsdateien von Ark gelöscht habe, dachte ich, es könnte ja helfen, alle Konfigurationsdateien zu löschen. Ergebnis war, dass zum einen, wie ich schon geschrieben habe, dass ich keine rar-Archive mehr öffnen konnte und auch das Problem mit dem Rechtsklick auf dem Desktop hatte. Dann kam noch viel mehr Stress dazu und ich kam dann auf die Idee, dass es an den gelöschten Konfigurationsdateien lag. Das hatte ich ja schon mal, da startete KDE ja erst gar nicht mehr.

Ok, also aus einem Snapshot mit alten Konfigurationsdateien und den aktuellen Dateien ein Homeverzeichnis zusammen gezimmert. Und siehe da, diese beiden Probleme sind nicht mehr existent. Also von diesem Stand aus kann man Plasma 5.5.2 schon eine gewisse Alltagstauglichkeit zusprechen.

Aber das Problem mit den Archiven hatte ich schon, bevor ich irgend etwas gelöscht habe. Und warum kackt KDE total ab, wenn man die Konfigurationsdateien löscht? Bei KDE4 hat das oftmals geholfen. Und niemals Probleme gemacht, genauso wenig wie bei Gnome oder Xfce4. Von diesem Punkt aus sieht es dann mit der Alltagstauglichkeit nicht so gut aus.

ich werde jetzt mal folgendes versuchen: Meinen Home-Ordner total leeren, dann eine neue Konfiguration anlegen und erst dann die Daten rein kopieren. Vielleicht hilft das ja. Außer es hat sonst noch jemand eine Idee und kann mir sagen, an was das liegt.

----------

## Josef.95

Klaus,

liegt es eventuell an einem defekten, oder nicht kompatiblen Filesystem?

Magst das ganze nicht mal mit einem rocksoliden ext4 Dateisystem testen?

----------

## schmidicom

Ich habe gerade erst vor kurzem eine neue Installation auf einem alten Rechner mit i915-Grafik fertig gestellt (wo es im übrigen überraschend gut läuft) und durch die dort gemachten Erfahrungen vertrete ich nun eher die Meinung das der KDE Plasma einfach zu empfindlich auf die Qualität des jeweiligen Grafiktreibers reagiert. Infolge dessen ist es ein absolutes Glücksspiel ob der KDE Plasma akzeptabel läuft oder eben nicht und wenn er es nicht tut dann kann man (je nach Gerät) kaum etwas dagegen machen, erst recht nicht mit einem Wechsel des Dateisystems.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Und warum kackt KDE total ab, wenn man die Konfigurationsdateien löscht? 

 Tut es eigentlich nicht, wie sollte man denn dann einen neuen Rechner mit frischen Usern installieren?

Das Problem muss woanders liegen. Eher bei Berechtigungen oder so. Oder es liegt doch noch irgendwo Zeug rum, das impliziert, dass gewisse Dateien vorhanden sind, die dann nicht gefunden werden. Letzteres ist aber sehr weit hergeholt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das ist es ja, was ich nicht verstehe. Wenn das Home-Verzeichni neu angelegt ist, dann gibt es keine Probleme. Befinden sich Daten drin, geht es schief. Werde das noch mal überprüfen.

Ach so, dass Problem mit dem Rechtsklick auf den Desktop ist wieder da, es hatte sich nur für ein paar Stunden versteckt. Es ist zum Wahnsinnig werden.

Edit: Und es geht weiter. RAR-Archive auspacken will auf einmal auch nicht mehr. Ist doch siehe oben!!!

----------

## schmidicom

Mal was erfreuliches, beim neuen Framework 5.18 ging diesmal (zumindest bei mir) nichts kaputt und es war auch kein rebuild von Plasma/Apps nötig. Und der neue Kernel 4.4.0 scheint sich bei manchen AMD/ATI-Grafikkarten auch positiv auf den KDE auszuwirken. Vor diesem Kernel hat der erste start von Chrome unter KDE ganz kurz den Desktop "verzerrt" (was besseres fällt mir gerade nicht ein um den Effekt zu beschreiben).

----------

## Klaus Meier

Habe es mal kurz angetestet (als Hauptsystem nutzen tue ich es nicht mehr, dass ist einfach nicht zumutbar) und wie es aussieht, kann ich jetzt auch wieder rar-Archive öffnen. Aber das ist mir aktuell ziemlich egal. Dieses ewige hin und her. Es geht zwar in einigen Dingen vorwärts, aber andererseits kommen ständig neue Bugs hinzu und es werden Funktionen wieder ausgebaut. Von kde-pim:5 war ich ja anfangs total begeistert, weil ich wirklich nicht erwartet habe, dass es von Anfang an so gut funktioniert. Die Unterstützung für Google Adressen und Termine war Anfangs da und wurde inzwischen wieder ausgebaut. Also, was soll's? Ab in die Tonne damit.

Wer Langeweile und Lust zum Spielen hat, der kann seinen Spaß damit haben. Für Personen, die einen Mindestumfang an Funktionen benötigen ist es absolut unbrauchbar und wird es auch auf Jahre hinaus bleiben.. Weil absolut alles, was heute noch funktioniert, morgen schon nicht mehr funktioniert. Und das habe ich in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie so wie bei KDE5 gesehen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Gibt es Hinweise, wie man diesen Scheißdreck weiterhin nutzen kann? Irgendwie am Wochenende hat mir das nach dem Update angeratene emerge --depclean konqueror und noch einiges mehr weggefegt. Ok, was solls, den habe ich eh nicht gebraucht.

Also bislang hatte ich mit kde-apps-meta alles auf der Platte. Xorg-server, Plasma usw. Und nach den gerade durchgeführten Update will mir emerge --depclean dies alles weg löschen.

Was muss ich installieren, um ein KDE5 nutzen zu können? Gibt es dazu irgendwo eine Dokumentation? Was soll der Scheiß?

Und was bin ich froh, dass ich mich rechtzeitig von diesem Scheißdreck als Hauptsystem verabschiedet habe.

Ja toll, ganz großes Kino, man muss jetzt wieder plasma-meta installieren, was bis gestern in den kde-apps-meta enthalten war. Und jetzt wieder entfernt wurde. Was soll der Scheiß? Von Idioten für Idioten.

Ich will einen nutzbaren Desktop und kein Adventure.

----------

## schmidicom

Die Meta-Packages sind eben noch etwas in Bewegung, was aber für testing wohl halb so tragisch sein dürfte.

Ich frage mich eher was aus dem Wechsel von Meta-Packages hin zu Sets geworden ist. Oder wurde das nur im Overlay als Übergangslösung eingesetzt wurde.   :Question: Last edited by schmidicom on Tue Jan 19, 2016 3:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## py-ro

Könntest du bitte auf deine Sprache achten? Respekt vor anderen und so...

Es gibt kein kde5, wird es in der Form auch nicht geben. Zu den aktuellen Apps gehören zum Beispiel immer noch Anwendungen in 4er Versionen.

Du nutzt "unstable" Pakete, wenn was nicht passt mache Bug Reports.

Was du vermutlich willst ist plasma-desktop oder plasma-apps.

Bye

Py

----------

## Klaus Meier

Was ich will ist etwas, was mir KDE nie geben wird. Ich habe es gerade in die Tonne getreten. Es läuft bei mir nicht mal mehr als Testversion. Nie wieder.

Keine Ahnung, warum man bei Gnome und KDE so hart daran arbeitet, einen möglichst unbrauchbaren Desktop raus zubringen.

Überall setzt sich Linux durch. Nur auf dem Desktop will es nicht. Kein Wunder.

----------

## Yamakuzure

So.

I habe nach Anleitung meinen KDE 4 auf KF5/Plasma5 aktualisiert.

Alles lief wie am Schnürchen. Natürlich dauerte es eine Weile, bis ich herausgefunden habe wo ich welche USE-Flags für was brauche, aber das ist bei umfangreichen Systemen ja normal. Sich einmal richtig (mittels eix und equery) mit den USE-Flags zu beschäftigen ist das A und Oho. Wer das nicht tut, braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn das Ergebnis nicht den erwartungen entspricht.

Alles ließ sich prima bauen, nur die Keyword-Listen aus dem KDE-Overlay geben zwei qt-5.6.0_beta Packages frei, die ich maskieren musste, um nicht den ganzen 5.6.0_beta-Rotz reinziehen zu müssen. (wer Overlays benutzt, muss halt aufpassen, schon klar.)

Am Ende war es dann ein schnödes

```
emerge kde-meta:5
```

und alles lief sauber durch. Dann noch ein @world update und ein --depclean und die Sache war erledigt.

Läuft alles prima außer Plasma(Wayland), aber damit hatte ich auch nicht gerechnet.

Bislang keine Probleme, außer, dass der Verwischen-Effekt nur bei Aufklappmenüs, wie dem alternativen K-Menü, zu funktionieren scheint. Und die Transparenzsteuerung ist noch etwas... ungenau.

Ich mag Breeze nicht sonderlich und habe mir Helium als Theme, und Velour für den Lock-Screen und Yakuake installiert. An die Breeze-Icons werde ich mich aber wohl noch gewöhnen können.

Das mein geliebtes QtCurve noch nicht für die Fensterdekorationen portiert ist, wenn es denn überhaupt irgendwann portiert wird, schmerzt zwar, aber ich werde wohl drüber hinwegkommen.  :Wink: 

Ich berichte weiter, wenn ich mehr Erfahrung habe.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ich will einen nutzbaren Desktop und kein Adventure.

 Dann steig auf *ubuntu um. Gentoo ist Adventure.  :Wink: 

Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische, irgendwas machst du grundsätzlich falsch. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass nur bei dir alles unbrauchbar ist, und anderswo ist alles prima.

Mein Hauptaufwand beim Aktualisieren war genau die Ausgabe von "emerge --ask" durchzugehen, ob mir die USE-Flags und Versionen passen, und erst, als alles hübsch war, habe ich mit "Y" geantwortet. Erstmal mit geschlossenen Augen durchballern, und dann meckern, funktioniert nicht.

"Upgrade hat mir dies und das deinstalliert"

Nein, Klaus, hat es nicht. Du hast ein --depclean gemacht und die Liste nicht kontrolliert. Selbst Schuld.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Um es einfach mal kurz zu machen, solche Beiträge wie die von Yamakuzure sind genau das, warum ich nie nie nie wieder etwas mit KDE zu tun haben möchte. Und warum ich genau diese harten Worte gewählt habe.

Ich bin zu blöd und Gentoo ist sowieso ein Adventure.

Komisch, Cinnamon, Gnome und Xfce4 laufen bei mir ohne die geringsten Probleme. Auch mit dem auch so bösen Treiber von Intel. Stellt sich dann doch irgendwann mal die Frage, ob der Treiber schuld ist oder ich zu blöd bin, wenn außer KDE alles ohne Probleme funktioniert. Hm, es gab vor einiger Zeit mal einen Artikel auf Pro-Linux, den schmidicom verlinkt hat. Da hat eine einzige Person 600 Bugreports geschrieben. Tja, bei einem perfekten, fehlerfreien System, wo es nur daran liegt, dass ich zu blöd dafür bin, 600 Bugreports? Wie passt das zusammen???

Dann die Namensgebung: Nein, Plasma ist nicht das was ich nutze und was ich meine. Plasma ist etwas anderes. Es gibt dafür keinen Namen und deshalb habe ich es einfach KDE5 getauft. Und es kotzt mich an, wenn man da jedes mal hören muss, es gibt kein KDE5. Mir doch scheiß egal, dann sollen sie sich doch einen Namen dafür ausdenken und nicht jeden anpissen, der sich da aus der Not geboren einen ausdenkt. Ok, es gibt kein KDE5. Ja, ich habe verstanden. Für mich nicht. Nie wieder. Sie wollen einfach nicht, dass es genutzt wird.

Ich habe vor vielen Jahren mal in C programmiert und habe da so gewisse Grundlagen. Ich würde nicht sagen, dass ich aktuell als Entwickler tauge. Aber ich halte mich für einen sehr guten Tester. Und wenn es halt so aussieht, dass man 90% seiner Energie damit verschwendet, die Personen zu verteufeln, die Bugs finden, dann endet man halt so wie KDE. Probleme werden nur gelöst, wenn es Personen gibt, die sie suchen und finden. Jubelperser bringen da genau Null.

Linux hat sich (fast) überall durchgesetzt.

Marktanteil bei Fernsehern 100%.

Marktanteil bei Routern 100%.

Marktanteil bei Settop-Boxen 100%.

Marktanteil bei Blue-Ray Playern 100%.

Marktanteil bei der Top 500 Liste 90%

Marktanteil bei Smartphones und Tabletts 80%.

Marktanteil bei Servern 50%.

Marktanteil bei Geldautomaten gewaltig steigend.

Marktanteil auf dem Desktop: 1,5%.

Noch Fragen? Linux will einfach nicht auf den Desktop. Und ich sage es ganz direkt, ich hatte bislang immer 2 Systeme am laufen, eins zum nutzen und eins zum testen. Mein Testsystem wird ab sofort Windows. Wenn man jedem, bei dem es nicht funktioniert, erst mal unterstellt, dass er zu blöd dafür ist, dann darf man sich über diesen Marktanteil wirklich nicht wundern.

Edit: Und Danke für den Hinweis, dass ich vorher kontrollieren soll, was emerge --depclean so anrichtet. Sorry, das habe ich getan, entschuldige, dass ich da mein Vorgehen nicht bis ins kleinste Detail dokumentiert habe und ich mich da einfach auf die Dokumentation der Folgen beschränkt habe. Das ändert aber absolut nichts an der Tatsache, dass die Paketierung total durcheinander geht und man erst mal wieder tagelang testen muss, bis man alles wieder zusammen hat.

So wie es aktuell beim syncen aussieht braucht man wohl das Overlay nicht mehr und auch die Apps gehen ins Portage. Und es kann schon sein, dass ich kurz vor dem Ziel alles hingeschmissen habe. Aber irgendwann ist es einfach mal genug.

Es ist so wie im Altertum: Der Überbringer der Nachricht wird hingerichtet. So kommt mir das aktuell bei KDE vor. Nicht nur in Bezug auf mich. Sollen sie mit dieser Einstellung glücklich werden. Ohne mich.

----------

## schmidicom

Als der Wechsel von KDE 3 zu KDE 4 bevorstand war dieser bis zur Version 4.6 ebenfalls eine Katastrophe, ist also trauriger Weise nichts neues. Damals bin ich auch enttäuscht und fluchend zu GNOME 2 geflüchtet aber letzten Endes doch wieder zurück gekommen. Es gibt also durchaus Grund zur Annahme das die meisten Probleme in den nächsten Versionen gelöst werden.

Aber vorübergehend könntest du dich ja auch mal an LXQt versuchen, ich habe mit der gerade aktuellen Version 0.10 recht positive Erfahrungen gemacht. In mancher Hinsicht erinnert mich LXQt an das was der KDE früher mal gewesen ist nur mit einem etwas frischerem "Look and Feel" und einer aktuelleren Basis.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Sorry, aber ich möchte irgend wann mal etwas haben, was durchgehend funktioniert. Zur Zeit bin ich bei Gnome. Wird von Version zu Version immer weiter für Vollidioten optimiert, aber die letzten verbliebenen Funktionen funktionieren tatsächlich ohne Probleme. Gnome leidet wirklich darunter, dass von Version zu Version immer mehr nützliche Dinge ausgebaut werden. Aber das ist kein Bug, es ist ein Feature. Der verbliebene Rest, der funktioniert. Seit immer.

Mich hat diese Idiotisierung zu KDE getrieben. Mit anfangs sehr großer Begeisterung.

Aber das Problem bei KDE ist: Egal welcher Wechsel von irgendwas zu etwas anderem oder ein normales Update oder was auch immer. Du musst täglich damit rechnen, dass irgend etwas auf einmal nicht mehr funktioniert. Und selbst wenn es in 2 Jahren ohne Probleme funktionieren sollte, dann kommt Qt6 und alles geht wieder von vorne los.

Drei Jahre Betatester/Stress für dann 6 Monate stressfreie Nutzung? Und dass regelmäßig alle drei Jahre wieder? Jeder Mensch macht Fehler. Die Dummen machen sie immer wieder, die Schlauen lernen daraus.

----------

## franzf

Bisher hat es immer geheißen, dass sich die Qt-Abi in jedem Fall mit Qt6 nicht ändert. QWidget-API ist als stable markiert und wird nicht weiterentwickelt (die API - bug-fixes etc gibt es sehr wohl noch! Und deprecated ist es auch nicht). QML wird auch nicht verschwinden. Einen so großen kde-rewrite wird es deshalb mit Qt6 nicht geben. Jedenfalls mein letzter Wissensstand.

Und Klaus, ich kann dich verstehen. Nur bin ich mit gnome (2+3) auch nie glücklich geworden. LxQt und die anderen minimalen DEs waren mir zu viel Kompiliererei für das Resultat. Drum hab ich mit einfachen WMs rumgespielt und bin bei awesome hängen geblieben. Dort hast du alles in deiner Hand, denn den WM programmierst DU (mit LUA). Es gibt viele 3rd-party-extensions, mit denen du wirklich viel erreichen kannst. Auf DE-Integration sch*** ich  :Wink:  Ich brauch eh nur editor (vim), webbrowser (firefox-bin) und email (notmuch+irgendein frontend, das ich gerade mag, aktuell astroid). Seitdem hab ich keinen Stress mehr. Vielleicht wäre so eine abgespeckte Lösung auch mal was für dich?

----------

## Yamakuzure

Klaus, tut mir leid, wenn du dich auf den Schlipps getreten fühlst. Niemand hat behauptet, du seist zu blöd für irgendwas.

So ganz kann ich deine Reaktion aber nicht nachvollziehen. Was hat KDE damit zu tun, dass ich einen Beitrag in einem Gentoo-Forum schreibe, der dir nicht passt?

Und was haben die KDE-Entwickler mit der "Paketierung" auf Gentoo zu tun?

Es ist nicht alles scheiße, nur weil es bei dir nicht läuft.

Und mir ist die Bezeichnung "KDE 5" auch lieber. da weiß man, wovon die Rede ist. Egal wie das Ding nun offiziell heißt.

----------

## schmidicom

Was benutzt man unter KDE Plasma 5 wohl häufiger, Dolphin oder Kdenlive? Also ich behaupte jetzt mal einfach das es Dolphin ist.

Und ausgehend von dieser Behauptung wundert es mich schon das seit einiger Zeit ausgerechnet kdenlive bereits in Version 15.12 verteilt wird während beim Dolphin Version 15.08 immer noch das höchste der Gefühle ist. Dabei wurden gerade beim Dolphin zwischen Version 15.08 zu 15.12 etliche Fehler (von denen nicht wenige das Programm einfach komplett abstützen lassen konnten) behoben welche einem gelegentlich ziemlich auf die Nerven gehen können.

Mag ja sein das einige ebuild-Devs an kdenlive die hellste Freude haben (und das gönne ich ihnen auch) aber die alltäglichen Werkzeuge empfinde ich dann doch als etwas wichtiger. Aber wenn ich damit allein stehen sollte auch gut, wollte es jetzt einfach mal ansprechen.

----------

## firefly

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Dabei wurden gerade beim Dolphin zwischen Version 15.08 zu 15.12 etliche Fehler (von denen nicht wenige das Programm einfach komplett abstützen lassen konnten) behoben welche einem gelegentlich ziemlich auf die Nerven gehen können.

 

Im kde overlay gibt es kde-apps/dolphin in version 15.12.1

Keine Ahnung wieso im haupt rentoo ebuil repro das ganze so unterschiedlich ist.

----------

## schmidicom

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Im kde overlay gibt es kde-apps/dolphin in version 15.12.1
> 
> Keine Ahnung wieso im haupt rentoo ebuil repro das ganze so unterschiedlich ist.

 

Das mit dem overlay ist mir auch klar aber seit sie angefangen haben diese ebuilds in den offiziellen Tree zu übernehmen hätte ich schon erwartet das sie es richtig machen (so wie man es eben von früher gewohnt ist) und nicht einen einzigen Wildwuchs an verschiedenen Versionen ausrollen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also, ob man für die Apps jetzt das Overlay noch braucht, ob es besser ist, es zu nutzen oder besser nicht. Keine Ahnung, ich weiß es nicht.

schmidicom, sei dir über eins im Klaren: Bislang hat jedes Update mindestens genauso viele neue Bugs gebracht wie alte gefixt wurden. Also von daher sei froh, wenn bestimmte Anwendungen noch funktionieren.... Es ist ein Chaos, wo keiner mehr durchsteigt. Ganz am Anfang musste man framework, plasma und die Apps  aus den Sets separat installieren. Dann war alles mal in den Apps enthalten. emerge kde-apps-meta hat alles in einem Rutsch installiert. Alles, wirklich alles. Nun wurde da plasma-meta raus entfernt, muss man jetzt wieder separat installieren. Rein in die Kartoffeln, raus aus den Kartoffeln... Aber wenn du das aktuelle Dolphin haben willst, über das Overlay bekommst du es.

Bislang bezieht sich jegliche Dokumentation bei Gentoo nur auf Plasma. Die Apps werden nirgend wo erwähnt. Wird mir ja auch immer vorgeworfen, wenn ich etwas in Bezug auf die Apps sage: Was willst du denn, die sind doch noch hard-masked.

Natürlich kann ich den ganzen Tag auf einen Desktop starren, für den es noch kein Programm gibt... Es wäre schon nett, wenn es irgendwo dokumentiert würde, was da genau vor sich geht und man nicht, na ich nannte es ja Advendture. Früher habe ich Larry gespielt, jetzt KDE. Ok Larry spiele ich nicht mehr. So wie KDE.

----------

## franzf

Klaus, die apps sind doch gar nicht hard-masked (ja, die im Overlay schon, aber im kde-Overlay ist doch immer alles hard-masked...) - und zwar auch apps aus :5! Somit kannst alles in "kde5" installieren, ohne nur nen nackten Desktop zu haben.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Franzf, das ist mir doch bekannt. Es ging mir in erster Linie um die Tatsache, dass ich das immer als Antwort bekommen habe, wenn ich hier Bugs ganz nüchtern gemeldet habe. Also ohne Meckern und Ausraster. Das war dann irgendwann mal die Folge davon.

Aber kannst du mir etwas dazu sagen: Es gibt die Apps inzwischen im Portage. Allerdings teilweise in einer älteren Version. Gibt es schon irgendwelche Hinweise, ob das Vorteile bringt?

Und dolphin liegt doch auch im Portage schon in 15.12.1 vor.

----------

## schmidicom

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Und dolphin liegt doch auch im Portage schon in 15.12.1 vor.

 

Nein tut es eben nicht: https://packages.gentoo.org/packages/kde-apps/dolphin

Dafür aber andere Sachen wie kdenlive welcher vermutlich gerade mal von einem verschwindend geringen Teil der Benutzer auch tatsächlich verwendet wird.

https://packages.gentoo.org/packages/kde-apps/kdenlive

Und ausgerechnet im offiziellen Tree einen solchen Wildwuchs zu fahren finde ich voll daneben. Es ist echt nicht nötig dem neuen KDE Plasma 5 noch mehr mögliche Fehlerquellen in den Weg zu legen, denn davon hat dieser schon mehr als genug.Last edited by schmidicom on Tue Jan 26, 2016 9:38 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Sorry, ja, war mein Fehler. Hatte zuerst nur die Links ins package.unmask entfernt. Da war es noch in 15.12.1. Erst als ich dann auch noch das Overlay gelöscht habe, war es nur noch in 15.08 vorhanden.

Also einige Sachen im Portage, einige im Overlay und hardmasked, andere im Overlay und nicht hardmasked. Ich dachte halt, alles im Overlay ist hardasked. Was für ein Chaos.

----------

## Klaus Meier

@schmidicom: Eventuell hast du mit deinem Beitrag das bestehende Dilemma aufgelöst. Geht bei mir nicht, wieso, geht bei mir ohne Probleme usw. Was dann ja auch etwas ausgeartet ist.

Also, da es ja Anfangs nur mit Overlay und entsprechendem unmaskieren ging, habe ich das bis vor 2 Stunden auch so beibehalten. Und jetzt stelle ich fest: Es gibt drei Versionen:

Einmal Portage.

Dann das Overlay ohne unmaskieren.

Dann das Overlay mit unmaskieren (ok, auf das mit und ohne unmaskieren nagelt mich nicht fest, da bin ich jetzt gerade am Testen).

Sehe z.B. gerade, dass es jetzt kde-apps/kdecore-meta gibt, kannte ich bis eben noch nicht.

Auf alle Fälle sei froh, dass du nicht die aktuelle Version hast. Die Tatsache, dass Kdenlive schon in 15.12 vorliegt, Dolphin aber noch in 15.08 bedeutet meiner Meinung nach nicht, dass Kdenlive wesentlich interessanter ist, sondern dass Version 15.12 von Dolphin noch Probleme macht. Von denen ich ja genug berichtet habe.

Es hat hier wohl verschiedene Systeme gegeben, der eine hat dies genutzt, der andere das.

Und Kdeconnect gibt es wohl im Portage nur noch im Slot 4, welches dann nur Blocks verursacht. Also Overlay ohne unmaskieren als Lösung?

Wie ich ja schon sagte: KDE, broken by design. Mehr fällt mir zu diesem Chaos einfach nicht ein. Ja, dieses Chaos gibt es nur, wenn man Gentoo nutzt. Eventuell kann ich jetzt sogar verstehen, dass es Distributionen gibt, wo es ansatzweise funktioniert. Aber wenn es funktionieren sollte, dann ist es die letzte Hoffnung für mich. Alles andere entspricht nicht meinen Vorstellungen von einem Desktop. Und der Gedanke an Windows ist noch schlimmer als der Gedanke an KDE  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

Das mit den Versionen wundert mich auch. Ich glaube ja, dass die Gentoo-Devs schlicht noch nicht soweit sind.

..natürlich kann es auch einfach so sein, dass kdenlive weniger Abhängigkeiten hat, und daher einfacher "hochzuziehen" ist, als dolphin.

Also ich habe jetzt kde-framework 5.18, kde-plasma 5.5.3 und kde-apps 15.12.1. Bislang läuft fast alles einwandfrei, außer dass Fenster, warum auch immer, unter die Fensterleiste rutschen dürfen, und das auch tun, wenn ich sie maximiere, obwohl die Option nicht angewählt ist. Das ist nervig.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ach so, ein Feature fehlte noch: Im Portage ist Version 15.08 und 15.12 auch noch munter gemischt.

Ich glaube nicht, dass es etwas mit Abhängigkeiten oder der Leistungsfähigkeit unserer Devs zu tun hat, weil es mit Overlay ja problemlos zu installieren ist. Ich denke eher, es liegt daran, dass das Update in erster Linie Probleme macht. Rar-Archive konnte ich ja mal mir Ark öffnen. Und was da besonders perfide dran ist, wenn jemand sagt, bei mir geht es: Wenn ich die Konfigurationsdateien von Ark lösche, dann funktioniert es genau einmal. Wie ich ja schon mal schrieb, meine Bugreports in Bezug auf KDE wurden im Normalfall innerhalb von 2 Stunden gefixt.

Tja, die Hoffnung auf ein KDE ohne Stress hat sich nicht erfüllt. Ohne Overlay gibt es mit dem USE-Flag "pim" und mit kdeconnect nur Blocks. Wenn an es so nutzen will, wie ich es gerne hätte, sonst kann ich auch gleich bei Gnome bleiben, dann führt kein Weg am Overlay mit entsprechendem Unmaskieren vorbei.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Ja, momentan scheint Overlay+unmask die einzige Möglichkeit zu sein bis der Portage-Tree mal eine große KDE-Aufräumaktion erfahren hat.

Die 5er-Version von kdeconnect funktioniert leider nur *fast* wie unter KDE 4.

Zwei wichtige Features fehlen, bzw funktionieren nicht:Unter KDE 4 hatte ich in Dolphin per Rechtsklick die Option "An <telefonname> senden", das fehlt jetzt.Und besonders ärgerlich: Man kann das Gerät auch nicht im Dolphin aufmachen. Es kommt immer:

```
Interner Fehler

Bitte senden Sie einen ausführlichen Problembericht an http://bugs.kde.org

Invalid object path: /modules/kdeconnect/devices/199.0.3.60/sftp
```

Sehr ärgerlich. Auch wenn ich das feature nur höchst selten nutze.

Edith bemerkte gerade: Oh? Ich sehe gerade, dass es im Overlay endlich eine nich-live-Version (0.9g) von kdeconnect gibt. Die probiere ich mal aus.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also die Nicht-Live Version gibt es aber schon einige Wochen. Öffnen im Dolphin klappt bei mir problemlos. Hast eventuell eine ziemlich alte Version. Nutzt du smart-live-rebuild?

Eins hat sich aber geändert. Früher musstest du kio-mtp installieren. Das musst du entfernen und das USE-Flag mtp setzen. Dann klappt es zumindestens bei mir schon seit Monaten.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Also die Nicht-Live Version gibt es aber schon einige Wochen. Öffnen im Dolphin klappt bei mir problemlos. Hast eventuell eine ziemlich alte Version. Nutzt du smart-live-rebuild?
> 
> Eins hat sich aber geändert. Früher musstest du kio-mtp installieren. Das musst du entfernen und das USE-Flag mtp setzen. Dann klappt es zumindestens bei mir schon seit Monaten.

 Ja, smart-live-rebuild hat auch immer brav aktualisiert.

Macht aber nichts, ich habe auf die Nicht-Live-Version "aktualisiert", keine Ahnung wieso ich die übersehen habe, und schon geht es wieder.

Da verwendet das Live-Ebuild wohl ein altes Repository oder den falschen Zweig (oder, oder, oder...) ...

Und mit Plasma-5.5.4 rutschen Fenster auch nicht länger unter die Fensterleiste. fein!  :Smile: 

Edith merkte gerade: Das Öffnen in Dolphin per kdeconnect geht immer noch nicht. Aber per mtp klappts wieder prima. Immerhin.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Vlc funktioniert jetzt problemlos mit qt5. Keine Ahnung, ob es an dem Update auf 2.2.2 lag oder am gleichzeitigen Update qtcore-5.5.1-r1.

----------

## schmidicom

Und bei mir segfaultet seit neustem die Effekt-Vorschau in "kcmshell5 kcmkwineffects": 

```
Feb 12 15:17:11 pc66am kernel: kcmshell5[6843]: segfault at 7fe97d54ed70 ip 00007fe93bbaa46e sp 00007ffc8093d218 error 7 in libkdecore.so.5.14.16[7fe93bb0a000+2d5000]
```

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Vlc funktioniert jetzt problemlos mit qt5. Keine Ahnung, ob es an dem Update auf 2.2.2 lag oder am gleichzeitigen Update qtcore-5.5.1-r1.

 

Tja, zu früh gefreut. Der Button "Film fortsetzen" ist nun nicht mehr vorhanden. Egal welches Projekt. Vlc, Kodi, Gnome oder KDE. Man arbeitet hart daran, dass Linux garantiert niemals auf dem Desktop erfolgreich wird.

Wir arbeiten hart daran, damit es von Version zu Version schlechter wird scheint seit einigen Jahren das Motto zu sein. Ich bin mit dem Vlc nie warm geworden und es besteht jetzt auch nicht mehr die Gefahr, dass das jemals passieren wird. USE="gstreamer -vlc".

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Wer KDE5 über Remote Desktop nutzt, sollte demnächst qtgui-5.5.1 updaten:

https://gitweb.gentoo.org/repo/gentoo.git/commit/?id=293c6581f8173670b09ad92c903c4866565652a1

kdegraphics-meta und kdemultimedia-meta würd ich gern in Version 15.12* nutzen, einige Quellen fehlen anscheinend noch und werden momentan nur an Packager ausgegeben   :Confused: 

edit:

Hm, schaut so aus, als wenn die Quellen nun verfügbar sind für KDE Frameworks 5.19.0

----------

## schmidicom

krunner:

Die haben wohl die Tastenkombination von krunner (Alt+F2 >> Alt+Shift+F2/Alt+Leertaste) geändert, hätte deswegen fast einen Bugreport aufgemacht.  :Wink: 

----------

## ManfredB

Wieder mal ein Block:

kde-frameworks/kactivities-5.20.0 gegen kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.5.95.

Auch wenn 5.20.0 noch nicht erschienen ist, dieser Block verhindert das Update.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Klaus Meier

Jupp, das ist so. Hatte dazu einen Bugreport aufgemacht und da wurde mir geantwortet:

Für plasma-5.5.95 brauchst du frameworks-5.20. Da es das noch nicht gibt, musst du entweder die live-ebuilds verwenden oder warten.

----------

## Josef.95

@ManfredB

Ja, das ist auch der Grund warum plasma-5.5.95 (beta) aus dem kde Overlay noch hart maskiert ist.

Warte ab bis kde-frameworks 5.20.0 released wurde (ohne dem geht es nicht),

oder nutze kde-frameworks (~)5.19.0 mit plasma (~)5.5.5 (ist beides im Tree, und sollte prima funktionieren).

/edit

Wird einem eigentlich auch recht deutlich von portage mitgeteilt: 

```
emerge -pv =kde-frameworks/kactivities-5.20.0

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=kde-frameworks/kactivities-5.20.0" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-frameworks/kactivities-5.20.0::kde (masked by: package.mask)

/var/repositories/layman/kde/profiles/package.mask/kde-frameworks-5.20:

# Unreleased

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

 Und wenn man die harte Maskierung dann doch aufhebt, noch deutlicher: 

```
# emerge -pv =kde-frameworks/kactivities-5.20.0                                

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild    FUD#] kde-frameworks/kactivities-5.20.0:5/5.20::kde [9999:5/9999::kde] USE="-debug -doc {-test}" 66 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 downgrade), Size of downloads: 66 KiB

Fetch Restriction: 1 package (1 unsatisfied)

Fetch instructions for kde-frameworks/kactivities-5.20.0:

 *  _   _ _   _ ____  _____ _     _____    _    ____  _____ ____  

 * | | | | \ | |  _ \| ____| |   | ____|  / \  / ___|| ____|  _ \ 

 * | | | |  \| | |_) |  _| | |   |  _|   / _ \ \___ \|  _| | | | |

 * | |_| | |\  |  _ <| |___| |___| |___ / ___ \ ___) | |___| |_| |

 *  \___/|_| \_|_| \_\_____|_____|_____/_/   \_\____/|_____|____/ 

 *                                                                

 *  ____   _    ____ _  __    _    ____ _____ 

 * |  _ \ / \  / ___| |/ /   / \  / ___| ____|

 * | |_) / _ \| |   | ' /   / _ \| |  _|  _|  

 * |  __/ ___ \ |___| . \  / ___ \ |_| | |___ 

 * |_| /_/   \_\____|_|\_\/_/   \_\____|_____|

 * 

 * kde-frameworks/kactivities-5.20.0 has not been released to the public yet

 * and is only available to packagers right now.

 * 

 * This is not a bug. Please do not file bugs or contact upstream about this.

 * 

 * Please consult the upstream release schedule to see when this 

 * package is scheduled to be released:

 * https://techbase.kde.org/Schedules
```

Nimm am besten die Ebuilds aus dem Main-Tree, die sollten fein funktionieren.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich versuche mich auch gerade and KDE5.

Aber warum will der die kdelibs 4 installieren?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Qt4 wird ja auch noch installiert. Es ist erst ein gewisser Teil der Anwendungen auf Qt5 umgestellt. Zur Zeit ist es noch ein Mischbetrieb, wo es eine Kunst ist, durch ein geschicktes Setzen der USE-Flags die Blocks zu verhindern, wo sich 4 und 5 sonst ins Gehege kommen. Aber das ist inzwischen durch das Profil sehr gut geregelt.

Als USE-Flag ist ja bei vielen Paketen qt4 und qt5 gesetzt. Der Unterbau des alten KDE4 wird in Form der Libs immer noch mitgeschleppt.

----------

## schmidicom

Auf der folgenden Seite gibt es eine Liste die den Status der Portierung zeigt.

http://developer.kde.org/~cfeck/portingstatus.html

----------

## ManfredB

kde-frameworks 5.20.0 ist nun da und ohne Probleme installiert.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Finswimmer

Hat jemand die Overlay Icons bzw. Aktionen der Owncloud in Dolphin zum Laufen bekommen?

----------

## Finswimmer

```
[blocks B      ] <kde-apps/kde4-l10n-15.12.1 ("<kde-apps/kde4-l10n-15.12.1" is blocking kde-apps/kde-l10n-15.12.1)

Total: 134 packages (7 upgrades, 110 new, 16 in new slots, 1 reinstall, 14 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 140.003 KiB

Conflict: 15 blocks (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (kde-apps/kde-l10n-15.12.1:5/5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=kde-apps/kde-l10n-15.08.3 required by (kde-apps/kde-apps-meta-15.08.3-r3:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (kde-apps/kde4-l10n-15.08.3-r2:4/15.08::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-15.08.3[minimal] required by (kde-apps/kde-apps-meta-15.08.3-r3:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

```

Das passiert bei einem emerge kde-meta:5.

Warum will das Paket zweimal kde-l10 (in 4 und 5) und blockiert sich somit gegenseitig?

----------

## franzf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [blocks B      ] <kde-apps/kde4-l10n-15.12.1 ("<kde-apps/kde4-l10n-15.12.1" is blocking kde-apps/kde-l10n-15.12.1)
> 
> ...

 

kde-meta zieht kde-apps-meta rein, was alles aus kde-apps installierst. Und kde-apps ist porting-work-in-progress, vieles ist schon nach :5 portiert, einiges leider noch nicht.

Und es ist auch nicht 2x kde-l10n  :Wink:  kde4-l10n ist auch dabei, und den BLOCK bekommst du weg mit kde4-l10n[minimal].

----------

## Josef.95

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [blocks B      ] <kde-apps/kde4-l10n-15.12.1 ("<kde-apps/kde4-l10n-15.12.1" is blocking kde-apps/kde-l10n-15.12.1)
> ```
> ...

  Hier blocken sich die Versionen. Beachtet den "<" (kleiner als) Operator.

Sprich, vermutlich ist ~kde-apps/kde4-l10n-15.12.1 nicht in den Keywords freigeschaltet.

----------

## ManfredB

Soeben habe ich 173 Pakete als Update auf kde-apps/kde-15.12.3 durchlaufen lassen.

Dabei gibt es parallel kde4-l10n und kde-l10n, und zwar ohne Block  :Smile: 

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Finswimmer

Das hat nun geklappt.

Danke für den Tipp und die Erklärung!

Nun muss nur noch das mit den Overlay Icons und dem Teilen über den owncloud-client funktionieren, was der eigentlich Grund für den Wechsel auf KDE5 war...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Finger weg von dri3. Jedenfalls in Kombination mit Intel-Grafik. Bei mir friert das System dann reproduzierbar nach einer Minute ein. Habe mein altes KDE mal wieder reaktiviert und bumm hing die Kiste. Alles versucht, nichts ging   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Und irgendwo stand das dann in einem der Kommentare die gestern zu Plasma 5.6 geschrieben wurden.

Bei Gnome friert übrigens der mpv auch mit dri3 ein, der Rest läuft aber.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm ja, auch wenn es nun vermutlich wieder Haue gibt, sofern man das Wort Intel-Grafik erwähnt..  :Wink: 

Klaus, schau zb auch im https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1040544.html

----------

## Klaus Meier

Sorry Josef da muss ich dich enttäuschen, in diesem Fall gibt es keine Haue. Weil es in diesem Fall wirklich der Treiber ist. Macht ja auch unter Gnome Probleme. Mal schauen, ob es schon einen Bugreport gibt. Als es dri3 für den Intel-Treiber neu gab, war es ja standardmäßig deaktiviert und wurde dann der default aktiviert. Ich hatte es wohl auch schon mal unter KDE problemlos am Laufen im Gegensatz zu Gnome, wo es immer Probleme gemacht hat.

Auf alle Fälle gab es in der letzten Zeit sehr viele Updates vom Intel-Treiber, so dass ich echt nicht mehr sagen kann, was da genau Schuld dran ist.

Und jetzt noch einen Tip, gab gestern echt gute Kommentare zu Plasma, wo ich mich wiedergefunden habe. Meine Probleme haben auch Andere.

Unbedingt swapiness auf 1 setzen. Das Teil swappt ohne Ende, auch wenn der Speicher nur zu 30% belegt ist. Und vor allem, es entswappt nicht mehr. Wenn der Speicher mal voll war und danach wieder frei wird, was mal im Swap ist, bleibt da für alle Zeiten. Und dann kriecht die Kiste nur noch vor sich hin. Hat nur ein Neustart geholfen.

Und dann auch noch mal ein Vergleich auf die Schnelle zu Alternativen:

Punkt 1: Nichts kommt auch nur annähernd an KDE5 heran.

Punkt 2: Alles funktioniert, außer KDE5.

Cinnamon ist eine One-Man-Show. Erst mal traumhaft aber irgendwie halt nicht durchentwickelt.

Xfce4 ist ganz nett, bekommt aber die Lautstärkeregelung per Tastatur nicht gebacken. Ja es geht, ist aber unterirdisch. Der Firefox ruckelt wie Sau und das Fontrendering ist unterirdisch.

Gnome3 hat auch ein naja Fontrendering und belegt fast doppelt soviel RAM wie KDE5. Werde das noch mal genau checken. 

Auf alle Fälle, mit Alt-Tab zwischen Anwendungen wechseln ist bei jeder Alternative ein Horror. Genauso das Fontrendering. Egal, ob Firefox oder Chromium, außer bei KDE sieht die Schrift auf vielen Seiten flau und angefressen aus. Plasma 5.6 rennt wie Sau, da haben die echt was getan. Aktuell kann man gerade so mit leben  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   Rar-Archive kann man wieder auspacken und sogar auf den Desktop ziehen. Das Plamoid zur Speichernutzung lässt Plasmashell nicht mehr Amok laufen. Ich bete, dass es ab jetzt nicht mit jedem Update neue Bugs gibt. Werde noch mal die Speichernutzung checken. Gnome3 ist da total übel, mal mit Xfce4 vergleichen. Aber man kann schon sagen, das Plasma5 der beste Light-Desktop für Linux ist. 

Und Wayland? Schon mal jemand Erfolg gehabt? Unter 5.5.95 gab es den schwarzen Desktop mit Maus wie gehabt.

----------

## Finswimmer

```
[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/busybox-1.24.2::gentoo [1.24.1::gentoo] USE="static -debug -ipv6 -livecd -make-symlinks -math -mdev -pam -savedconfig (-selinux) -sep-usr -syslog -systemd" 2.019 KiB

[blocks B      ] <kde-frameworks/kactivities-5.20.0 ("<kde-frameworks/kactivities-5.20.0" is blocking kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.6.0)

Total: 44 packages (42 upgrades, 1 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 110.596 KiB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

kde-plasma/libkscreen:5

  (kde-plasma/libkscreen-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=kde-plasma/libkscreen-5.4.1:5/5= required by (kde-apps/spectacle-15.12.3:5/5::gentoo, installed)

                                 ^^^^^                                                                                                    

  (kde-plasma/libkscreen-5.6.0:5/7::kde, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-plasma/libkscreen-5.6.0:5 required by (kde-plasma/powerdevil-5.6.0:5/5::kde, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                      ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                         

    (and 3 more with the same problem)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

```

```

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.6.0:5/5::kde, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.6.0:5 required by (kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.6.0:5/5::kde, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (kde-frameworks/kactivities-5.19.0:5/5.19::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=kde-frameworks/kactivities-5.17.0:5 required by (kde-apps/kate-15.12.3:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-frameworks/kactivities-5.17.0:5 required by (kde-apps/kwrite-15.12.3:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-frameworks/kactivities-5.18.0:5 required by (kde-plasma/powerdevil-5.6.0:5/5::kde, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-frameworks/kactivities-5.18.0:5 required by (kde-plasma/kdeplasma-addons-5.6.0:5/5::kde, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-frameworks/kactivities-5.19:5 required by (kde-frameworks/plasma-5.19.0-r1:5/5.19::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-frameworks/kactivities-5.17.0:5 required by (kde-apps/gwenview-15.12.3:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-frameworks/kactivities-5.18.0:5 required by (kde-plasma/kwin-5.6.0:5/5::kde, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=kde-frameworks/kactivities-5.18.0:5 required by (kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.6.0:5/5::kde, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    <kde-frameworks/kactivities-5.20.0:5 required by (kde-base/kactivities-4.13.3-r2:4/4.13::gentoo, installed)

    kde-frameworks/kactivities:5 required by @kde-frameworks

    >=kde-frameworks/kactivities-5.18.0:5 required by (kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.6.0:5/5::kde, ebuild scheduled for merge)

```

Anscheinend fehlt da noch was..?

----------

## Josef.95

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/busybox-1.24.2::gentoo [1.24.1::gentoo] USE="static -debug -ipv6 -livecd -make-symlinks -math -mdev -pam -savedconfig (-selinux) -sep-usr -syslog -systemd" 2.019 KiB
> 
> ...

 

Plasma 5.6.0 braucht zwingend >=kde-frameworks/*-5.20.0

Vermutlich hast du 5.20.0 noch nicht freigeschaltet? Falls nicht, dann nutze das keywords-file  das im kde Overlay unter

/layman/kde/Documentation/package.keywords/kde-frameworks-5.20.keywords bereitsteht.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [...]
> 
> ...

 

Das wird dann vermutlich ein Softblocker den portage selbst auflöst, und kde-base/kactivities deinstalliert (nachdem die kde-frameworks/*-5.20.0 Deps aufgelöst werden können).

Falls nicht, dann schau mal mit "emerge -av --depclean kde-base/kactivities" ob das kde4 Paket deinstalliert werden könnte.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ahh. Irgendwie hatte eix nicht angezeigt, dass des 5.20 gibt, sonst hätte ich nicht gefragt.

Vielen Dank!

----------

## schmidicom

Mit KDE Plasma 5.6 wird nun wohl auch ein plymouth Theme (wenn auch als "Tech Preview") mitgeliefert.

https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.6.0.php

Man sollte eben immer auch die Release Notes von der jeweiligen Projektseite lesen und nicht nur das was einem die Onlinemagazine so präsentieren.  :Wink: 

----------

## YPenguin

KDE5 ist heute per News offiziell empfohlen worden.

Ein Installationsversuch wurde von mir jedoch noch in der ask-Phase abgebrochen,

da doch einige Blocker in der Liste waren.

----------

## cryptosteve

Moin,

 *YPenguin wrote:*   

> Ein Installationsversuch wurde von mir jedoch noch in der ask-Phase abgebrochen,
> 
> da doch einige Blocker in der Liste waren.

 

War das eine Installation oder ein Upgrade von KDE4?

----------

## YPenguin

@Cryptosteve

Letzteres (KDE4->5).

----------

## Klaus Meier

KDE selber sollte ohne Probleme aktualisiert werden können, wenn du auch das Profil geändert hast. Probleme gibt es, wenn du weitere KDE-Anwendungen installiert hast. Die benötigen dann weitere Pakete aus Söt4, die sich dann mit den Paketen aus Slot5 beißen. Da solltest du dann mal das KDE-Overlay installieren und schauen, ob es diese Pakete schon im Slot5 gibt.

----------

## Finswimmer

```
[blocks B      ] <kde-apps/kde4-l10n-15.12.3-r1 ("<kde-apps/kde4-l10n-15.12.3-r1" is blocking kde-plasma/ksshaskpass-5.6.2, kde-plasma/kwayland-5.6.2, kde-plasma/breeze-5.6.2, kde-plasma/kde-cli-tools-5.6.2, kde-plasma/kdeplasma-addons-5.6.2, kde-plasma/khotkeys-5.6.2, kde-plasma/kwrited-5.6.2, kde-plasma/bluedevil-5.6.2, kde-plasma/kscreenlocker-5.6.2, kde-plasma/user-manager-5.6.2, kde-plasma/plasma-pa-5.6.2, kde-plasma/kgamma-5.6.2, kde-plasma/ksysguard-5.6.2, kde-plasma/kscreen-5.6.2, kde-plasma/plasma-nm-5.6.2, kde-plasma/libkscreen-5.6.2, kde-plasma/sddm-kcm-5.6.2, kde-plasma/breeze-gtk-5.6.2, kde-plasma/powerdevil-5.6.2, kde-plasma/kdecoration-5.6.2, kde-plasma/libksysguard-5.6.2, kde-plasma/kactivitymanagerd-5.6.2, kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.6.2, kde-plasma/kwin-5.6.2, kde-plasma/systemsettings-5.6.2, kde-plasma/khelpcenter-5.6.2, kde-plasma/kwayland-integration-5.6.2, kde-plasma/kde-gtk-config-5.6.2, kde-plasma/kmenuedit-5.6.2, kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.6.2, kde-plasma/milou-5.6.2, kde-plasma/oxygen-5.6.2, kde-plasma/kinfocenter-5.6.2)
```

Ich habe kde-frameworks-5.21.keywords aus dem KDE Overlay übernommen.

Durch die Aufteilung in Plasma, Framework und Applications (ist hoffentlich korrekt), sind die Versionen total konfus für mich.

Von kde4-l10n gibt es nun 16.03.90, das klingt aber eher nach Beta?

Edit: Hatte wohl einen Schluckauf, nun läuft es, indem die kde4-l10n-15.12.3-r1 genutzt wird.

----------

## schmidicom

Zum Thema Qt 5.6.x welches ja auch mal hier irgendwo kurz angesprochen wurde:

Habe es selber ausprobiert und auch mit der Live-Version von Qt-5.6 (also 5.6.9999) ist danach der KDE Plasma 5.6 nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Da bekommt man fast das Gefühl die Qt-Leute machen das extra...

https://community.kde.org/Plasma/5.6_Errata#Freezes_Using_Qt_5.6

EDIT:

LXQt hat an Qt 5.6 im übrigen auch keine allzu große Freude.Last edited by schmidicom on Tue Apr 12, 2016 7:28 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Yamakuzure

Huh!

Ich wollte schon qt-5.6.0 installieren, habe es dann, aus einem Bauchgefühl heraus, doch nochmal maskiert. Lucky me!  :Smile: 

----------

## YPenguin

Die Installation der unmaskierten KDE5-Pakete (~amd64) hat bei mir heute geklappt. Allerdings musste ich mehr als einmal den Compiler wechseln (mit gcc-config zwischen GCC 4.9.3 und 5.3.0 umschalten).

----------

## l3u

Vielleicht stell ich mich ja nur doof an ;-) Aber früher™ konnte man mal die Größe eines Miniprogramms (Netzwerkmonitor etc.) verändern. Wie geht das jetzt?! Ich kann die nur rumschieben, wenn ich sie am Rand anpacke, aber nicht die Größe ändern …

----------

## schmidicom

Auf das Plasmoid klicken und die Maustaste gedrückt halten bis die Seitenleiste erscheint. Ein neueres Verhalten das sich bei 5.4 oder so geändert hat.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das Verhalten kann man mit Rechtsklick auf den Desktop in den Einstellungen ändern. Es gab schon immer beide Versionen, es wurde nur die Default-Einstellung geändert.

----------

## l3u

Tatsache, geht :-) Auf gedrückt halten bin ich nicht gekommen, da fehlt mir wohl die Tablet-Erfahrung …

Aber jetzt bin ich schon beim nächsten Problem: Ich benutze nur zwei Mausgesten, aber die immerzu: Mit einem Rechtsklich nach rechts und links ziehen für Alt+Right und Alt+Left, damit ich (hauptsächlich in Dolphin) vor- und zurücknavigieren kann.

Die Mausgesten funktionieren nicht mehr … wenn ich einen neuen Befehl anlegen will, dann kann ich nur „Globaler Kurzbefehl“ und „Fensteraktion“ wählen, nicht aber „Mausgesten-Aktion“. Wenn ich z. B. aus den Konqueror-Beispielen die Bedingung „Fenstername = Konqueror“ lösche, und dann die beiden Aktionen „Zurück“ und „Nach vorne“ aktiviere (so hab ich das auf meinem Notebook und es geht mit KDE4), dann bekomm ich mit einem Rechtsklick nirgends mehr ein Kontextmenü, aber die Gesten funktionieren trotzdem nicht.

Fehlt da irgend ein Paket? Oder ist das generell kaputt momentan? Ich würde das echt gern wiederhaben, weil ich es wie gesagt wirklich immerzu benutze … das ist fast so schlimm, wie kein Mausrad haben ;-)

----------

## schmidicom

@l3u

Da ich leider bereits seit KDE SC 4 nur schon mit den Tastaturkürzel auf Kriegsfuß stehe ist an solche Geschichten wie Mausgesten gar nicht zu denken.  :Wink: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *YPenguin wrote:*   

> Die Installation der unmaskierten KDE5-Pakete (~amd64) hat bei mir heute geklappt. Allerdings musste ich mehr als einmal den Compiler wechseln (mit gcc-config zwischen GCC 4.9.3 und 5.3.0 umschalten).

 *Das* ist extrem ungewöhnlich und sollte definitiv nicht so sein.

Wenn etwas nicht mit gcc-5.3 gelinkt werden kann, dann liegt das höchstwahrscheinlich daran, dass eine Bibliothek mit dem gcc-4.9 gebaut wurde. Zuerst muss also die Bibliothek mit gcc-5.3 neu gebaut werden, dann klappt das auch.

Am einfachsten geht das mit revdep-rebuild aus dem gentoolkit:

Für gentoolkit ab Version 0.3.1:

```
revdep-rebuild --library 'libstdc++.so.6' -- --exclude gcc
```

Für gentoolkit vor Version 0.3.1:

```
revdep-rebuild --library 'libstdc\+\+\.so\.6' -- --exclude gcc
```

----------

## l3u

… und kann mir jemand sagen, wo der Desktop-RSS-News-Reader geblieben ist? Wie auch immer der hieß, er ist nicht mehr da …

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *l3u wrote:*   

> … und kann mir jemand sagen, wo der Desktop-RSS-News-Reader geblieben ist? Wie auch immer der hieß, er ist nicht mehr da …

 kde-apps/akregator

Das ist jetzt eine Abhängigkeit von kdepim-meta.

Im Zweifelsfall ist der Akregator immer in Kontact integriert, kann aber auch über (K)->Internet->Akregator aufgerufen werden.

----------

## l3u

kde-apps/akregator ist ja der „richtige“ Newsreader, und den gibt es (derzeit?) auch nicht für KDE 5 … ich meine das Plasmoid, was man sich auf dem Desktop anzeigen lassen kann/konnte.

----------

## schmidicom

 *l3u wrote:*   

> und den gibt es (derzeit?) auch nicht für KDE 5

 

Im kde-Overlay schon.

----------

## l3u

Ah okay, ich bin jetzt einfach fälschlicherweise davon ausgegangen, dass man kein Overlay mehr brauchen würde, wenn KF5 jetzt als stable markiert wurde.

----------

## l3u

Abgesehen davon: mit Plasma 5.6.2 funktionieren die Gesten wieder. Super :-)

----------

## YPenguin

KDE5 (~amd64) funktioniert bei mir gut. Das neu mitinstallierte Inkscape allerdings startet zwar, reagiert dann aber nicht mehr.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ok, nachdem mich KDE5 oder was auch immer (also jeder, der sagt, es gibt kein KDE5, der soll bitte einen Vorschlag machen, wie man den Klump sonst nennen soll), so genervt hat, habe ich es von der Platte geschmissen. Aber Gnome ist auch so frustig (Anderes eher noch schlimmer), habe ich mich mal wieder dran gewagt. Erst mal eine normale Frage: Bei Pro-Linux steht (damit ist ark gemeint): *Quote:*   

> Ferner ist er in der Lage, RAR-Archive zu entpacken, ohne dafür auf die unfreien RAR-Utilities zugreifen zu müssen. 

 Was soll das bedeuten? Ich habe ark schon immer ohne das unfreie rar genutzt sondern schon immer mit unrar. Und das braucht es auch heute noch. Ohne unrar nix rar entpacken. Weiß da jemand, was das bedeuten soll?

Und jetzt der Klopfer: emerge von kde-apps-meta sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```
kde-apps/kde-apps-meta-16.04.0:5::kde  USE="nls -accessibility -minimal (-pim) -sdk"
```

Das USE-Flag "pim" wurde deaktiviert. Mit anderen Worten, ein Update auf die aktuellen Apps mit einem anschließenden emerge --depclean hätte Kmail entsorgt? Zum Glück ist es ja von Version zu Version im Slot5 unbrauchbarer geworden, so dass ich es schon lange nicht mehr genutzt habe. Ich war ja total von den Socken, als es in Slot5 aufgetaucht ist und sofort problemlos funktioniert hat. Aber leider ging es den Weg des KDE. Es wurde schlechter und schlechter und ging irgendwann gar nicht mehr. Und jetzt ist es ganz verschwunden.

Aber alleine der Gedanke daran treibt mir den Angstschweiß auf die Stirn.

Es ist wohl wirklich so, dass bei Gnome und KDE nur noch Leute entwickeln, die sich da ausleben, weil sie im realen Leben keine Freunde mehr haben. Und genau das jetzt in diesem Bereich wiederholen.

Und es gibt tatsächlich Leute, die mit diesem Haufen Mist zufrieden sind? Oh mein Gott.

Es gibt ja viele, die sagen: Nie wieder Kmail nach was weiß ich. Ich war mal eine gewisse Zeit sehr zufrieden damit. Aber jetzt? Es ist nicht schlecht, es ist nicht unbrauchbar, es frisst keine Mails, es ist einfach nicht mehr da. Und da erwartet jemand, dass man so etwas nutzt????????

----------

## schmidicom

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Es ist nicht schlecht, es ist nicht unbrauchbar, es frisst keine Mails, es ist einfach nicht mehr da.

 

Ich weiß nicht wieso aber hier musste ich lachen, bitte nicht falsch verstehen.

Schon mal das aktuelle Enlightenment ausprobiert? Die Installation gestaltet sich etwas heikel weil es die sandbox nicht verträgt aber wenn es mal läuft ist es eigentlich ganz nett.Last edited by schmidicom on Fri Apr 29, 2016 2:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Und jetzt der Klopfer: emerge von kde-apps-meta sieht folgendermaßen aus:
> ...

 

Hm nein, scheinbar wurde das pim Useflag nur maskiert.

kde-apps/kdepim-meta (inklusive kdepim:5) ist im kde Overlay nach wie vor verfügbar.

Beachte das kdepim:5 zZt nur hart maskiert im kde Overlay verfügbar ist, da zZt noch nicht wirklich fertig, und somit noch nicht reif für den Main-Tree ist.

Wenn du kdepim:5 nutzt und behalten möchtest, dann würde ich mich auch nicht auf ein Useflag eines Metapakets aus einem experimentellen Dev-Overlay verlassen, sonder es normal in @world mit aufnehmen, so wie man es mit anderen Paketen auch macht.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Egal wie man die Sache nun nennt, eines muss man akzeptieren:

Wer seinen Rechner für mehr nutzt als zum rumspielen, für den ist KDE unbrauchbar. Und daran wird sich auch die nächsten 2 Jahre nichts ändern.

Ich habe einiges versucht, kdepim:4 verursacht Blocks, wenn ich kdepim:5 manuell installieren, dann gibt es auch einen Block und es werden live-Pakete installiert. Nit anderen Worten, ein großer Teil der kdepim:5-Anwendungen wurde entfernt und es gibt nur noch die live-Versionen. Und das allerschlimmste daran ist, als kdepim:5 erstmalig vorgestellt wurde, hat es wunderbar funktioniert. Ich kann kein System gebrauchen, wo bestimmte Funktion von Version zu Version schlechter werden und dann ganz wegfallen.

Auf alle Fälle habe ich innerhalb der letzen 30 Minuten keine Möglichkeit gefunden, auf meinem System ein Kmail ans laufen zu bekommen.

----------

## YPenguin

Die ~AMD64 Version von KDE5 läuft jetzt ganz gut bei mir. Es ist auch nicht alles von KDE4 deinstalliert worden - so war bei mir heute ein Update der KDE4-lib dran, für die ich auf GCC 4.9.3 wechseln musste. Normalerweise ist GCC 5.3 bei mir gewählt.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Egal wie man die Sache nun nennt, eines muss man akzeptieren:
> 
> Wer seinen Rechner für mehr nutzt als zum rumspielen, für den ist KDE unbrauchbar. Und daran wird sich auch die nächsten 2 Jahre nichts ändern.
> 
> 

 

Sorry nein, den muss man nicht akzeptieren.

Nochmals, beachte das kdepim:5 aus dem kde Dev-Overlay für den täglichen gebrauch noch nicht fertig ist - das ist auch der Grund warum die Versionen dort im Overlay noch hart maskiert sind, und auch das pim Useflag zZt noch maskiert ist.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe einiges versucht, kdepim:4 verursacht Blocks [...]

 

Du meinst vermutlich kmail:4 aus dem Main-Tree?

kmail:4 ist stable im Main-Tree verfügbar, und sollte sich normal ohne Blocker mit plasma-meta zusammen installieren und nutzen lassen.

(hier würde es keine Blocker geben).

Versuche es bitte mal mit der emerge --newrepo Option. Wenn auch das nicht klappt, dann poste bitte die emerge Ausgaben (zb auch via Pastebin-Service), so das man versuchen kann weiter zu helfen.

(So ohne weitere Infos ist dein Ärgernis hier nicht reproduzierbar).

----------

## Josef.95

 *YPenguin wrote:*   

> Die ~AMD64 Version von KDE5 läuft jetzt ganz gut bei mir. Es ist auch nicht alles von KDE4 deinstalliert worden - so war bei mir heute ein Update der KDE4-lib dran, für die ich auf GCC 4.9.3 wechseln musste. Normalerweise ist GCC 5.3 bei mir gewählt.

 

Nein, normal sollte kein wechseln zwischen gcc 4.9 und 5.3 nötig sein, zumal die auch nicht kompatibel zueinander sind.

Wenn kdelibs sich nicht mit gcc-5.3.0 bauen lässt, dann hat das wahrscheinlich andere Ursachen.

Mache für die gcc Geschichte am besten einen neuen Thread auf, mitsamt Fehlermeldung und emerge --info

dann kann man eventuell weiterhelfen :)

----------

## YPenguin

Na ja - nach Umschalten auf GCC 4.9.3 kompilierte die Lib ohne Fehlermeldungen und ich war dann zufrieden. Es ist derzeit ein Problem, dass man mit GCC 5.3 offenbar doch nicht alles bauen kann und manchmal treten die Probleme auch erst beim Linken auf. Ich minimiere die Benutzung von 4.9.3, kann aber nicht ganz darauf verzichten. Ältere GCC-4-Versionen als 4.9 kann man offenbar auch nicht mehr installieren, wenn man 5.3. hat.

----------

## mv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ich habe ark schon immer ohne das unfreie rar genutzt sondern schon immer mit unrar.

 

unrar ist zwar open-source und kostenlos, aber nicht frei.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Ich habe ark schon immer ohne das unfreie rar genutzt sondern schon immer mit unrar. 
> 
> unrar ist zwar open-source und kostenlos, aber nicht frei.

 

Nun ja, das mag schon sein, aber darum ging es mir nicht. Was besagt dieser Satz? Ohne rar und unrar, egal ob frei oder unfrei kann ich keine rar-Archive entpacken. Vom Packen reden wir erst gar nicht.

Ich verstehe es so, dass es ohne unfreie Software geht. Und davon habe ich noch nichts bemerkt. Ohne jetzt die Lizenzen der bei mir installierten Software zu begutachten.

----------

## py-ro

7z kann mit rar umgehen.

----------

## mv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ohne rar und unrar, egal ob frei oder unfrei kann ich keine rar-Archive entpacken.

 

Möglicherweise ist in ark ein freies unrar-Programm implementiert.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wenn ich bei p7zip die rar-Unterstützung aktivieren möchte, dann muss die das per USE-Flag tun. Und dazu lautet die Beschreibung: "Enable support for non-free rar decoder". Anderes Programm, genauso wenig frei.

Ark selber hat kein entsprechendes USE.Flag. Und als ich unrar deinstalliert hatte, sagte mir Ark zu rar-Archiven: Unbekanntes Format, ich möge doch bitte das passende Programm installieren.

Ist ja auch nicht so wichtig, hätte ja sein können, dass da jemand etwas weiß. Weil ich mit dieser Aussage nach eigenen Tests halt gar nichts anfangen konnte.

----------

## Josef.95

Das muss man sich für Ark, sofern erwünscht, selbst hinzu installieren.  *ark-16.04.0.ebuild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> pkg_postinst() {
> 
> ...

 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Mit anderen Worten, man hat in dieser Meldung rar durch unar ersetzt? Na toll! Und ich habe immer unrar genutzt, obwohl es nie erwähnt wurde...

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *l3u wrote:*   

> kde-apps/akregator ist ja der „richtige“ Newsreader, und den gibt es (derzeit?) auch nicht für KDE 5 … ich meine das Plasmoid, was man sich auf dem Desktop anzeigen lassen kann/konnte.

 Ach so, das war mir nicht klar. Aber es gibt ihn sehr wohl für KDE 5, siehe unten.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Und jetzt der Klopfer: emerge von kde-apps-meta sieht folgendermaßen aus:
> 
> ```
> kde-apps/kde-apps-meta-16.04.0:5::kde  USE="nls -accessibility -minimal (-pim) -sdk"
> ```
> ...

 Nein.

```
 # eix -I -U kdepim_features_kmail

[I] kde-apps/kdepim [1]

     Verfügbare Versionen:   (5) {M}(~)16.04.0 **16.04.49.9999 **9999

       {debug +handbook +kontact test KDEPIM_FEATURES="kalarm kmail korganizer"}

     Installierte Versionen: 16.04.0(5)(13:46:48 21.04.2016)(handbook kontact -debug -test KDEPIM_FEATURES="kalarm kmail korganizer")

     Startseite:             https://www.kde.org/applications/office/kontact/

     Beschreibung:           Personal Information Management Suite

[I] kde-apps/kdepim-addons [1]

     Verfügbare Versionen:   (5) {M}(~)16.04.0 **16.04.49.9999 **9999

       {debug examples google test KDEPIM_FEATURES="akregator kaddressbook kmail korganizer"}

     Installierte Versionen: 16.04.0(5)(13:48:17 21.04.2016)(-debug -examples -google -test KDEPIM_FEATURES="akregator kaddressbook kmail korganizer")

     Startseite:             https://www.kde.org/applications/office/kontact/

     Beschreibung:           Plugins for KDE Personal Information Management Suite

[1] "kde" /var/lib/layman/kde

2 Treffer
```

kmail ist jetzt ein kdepim "feature". Keine Ahnung warum das so gemacht wurde, aber es funktioniert.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Wer seinen Rechner für mehr nutzt als zum rumspielen, für den ist KDE unbrauchbar. Und daran wird sich auch die nächsten 2 Jahre nichts ändern.

 Ich benutze KDE5 seit einem dreiviertel Jahr produktiv auf meinem Arbeitslaptop, inklusive kontact. kmail hat keine Schmerzen mit meinen Exchange E-Mails (via IMAP) oder den Exchange-Kalendern (via davmail-bin).

Das ist das, was die KDE-Leute wohl nie hinbekommen werden, dass alles für jeden gleich gut funktioniert. Und damit meine ich stabil und zuverlässig. Das ist so schade.

Zu RAR: Das Format, also der Pack-Algorithmus ist unfrei. Somit *kann* es keine freie Software geben.

...und ganz ehrlich, seit der Erfindung von 7zip kann man RAR ganz getrost in die Tonne treten.

 *https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAR_%28Dateiformat%29 wrote:*   

> Da der Dekompressionsalgorithmus von den Entwicklern veröffentlicht wurde und lizenzkostenfrei genutzt werden darf, können RAR-Archive von zahlreichen anderen Packprogrammen dekomprimiert werden. Der Kompressionsalgorithmus hingegen ist nicht zugänglich, offiziell unterstützen deshalb nur die vom Hersteller stammenden Programme WinRAR, RAR für DOS, RAR für Linux, UnRarX für Macintosh etc. das Erstellen von RAR-Dateien. Version 2 des RAR-Formats wurde jedoch von den Autoren der Programme SpeedCommander und Squeez reproduziert, sodass diese ebenfalls RAR-Archive erzeugen können. Eine völlige Kompatibilität konnte nicht garantiert werden und die damals dokumentierte Version 2 ist mittlerweile veraltet.
> 
> RAR konnte sich trotz stärkerer Kompression und innovativer Funktionen (u. a. native Splittung in mehrere Teildateien) gegenüber dem verbreiteten ZIP-Format nur vereinzelt durchsetzen. Ein Hauptgrund ist, dass RAR, anders als ZIP, ein proprietäres Dateiformat ist. Hinzu kommt, dass RAR zwar deutlich besser als ZIP komprimiert, es mittlerweile aber ähnlich leistungsstarke, dabei aber freie Formate wie etwa 7z gibt.

 

----------

## musv

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Das ist das, was die KDE-Leute wohl nie hinbekommen werden, dass alles für jeden gleich gut funktioniert. Und damit meine ich stabil und zuverlässig. Das ist so schade.

 

Naja, wenn sie es zu 95% geschafft haben, wird idR mit dem inkompatiblen Nachfolger begonnen. 

Kann KMail eigentlich auch MAPI für Exchange? Bei uns in der Firma wird leider auf Exchange + Outlook gesetzt. Mit Evolution (EWS, da ältere Version) hab ich zwar die Anbindung hinbekommen. Aber richtig glücklich bin ich mit Evolution nicht. 

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> ...und ganz ehrlich, seit der Erfindung von 7zip kann man RAR ganz getrost in die Tonne treten.

 

Zip ist deswegen so verbreitet weil Windows das nativ kann. Rar ist das Standardformat auf OCH. 7zip hingegen ist mir in der Praxis nur sehr selten begegnet.

----------

## schmidicom

 *musv wrote:*   

> Zip ist deswegen so verbreitet weil Windows das nativ kann.

 

Sag das mal lieber nicht zu laut denn Windows kommt bei ZIP-Dateien auch heute noch nicht mit jedem Packalgorithmus klar.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*   Das ist das, was die KDE-Leute wohl nie hinbekommen werden, dass alles für jeden gleich gut funktioniert. Und damit meine ich stabil und zuverlässig. Das ist so schade. 
> 
> Naja, wenn sie es zu 95% geschafft haben, wird idR mit dem inkompatiblen Nachfolger begonnen.

 Ja, den Eindruck kann man leicht bekommen. Sowas in der Art habe ich auch schon so manches mal gedacht...

 *musv wrote:*   

> Kann KMail eigentlich auch MAPI für Exchange? Bei uns in der Firma wird leider auf Exchange + Outlook gesetzt. Mit Evolution (EWS, da ältere Version) hab ich zwar die Anbindung hinbekommen. Aber richtig glücklich bin ich mit Evolution nicht.

 Witzigerweise war genau dazu gerade ein News-Artikel drin:

Akonadi Resource for Microsoft Exchange Web Services (EWS)

Kurzfassung: MAPI gibts seit Jahren, ist aber, wegen der Komplexität sehr verbuggt, und mit EWS wurde gerade die erste Ressource fertiggestellt.

Dann kann ich davmail (Das EWS verwendet) ja bald wegwerfen? *lol*

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*   ...und ganz ehrlich, seit der Erfindung von 7zip kann man RAR ganz getrost in die Tonne treten. 
> 
> Zip ist deswegen so verbreitet weil Windows das nativ kann. Rar ist das Standardformat auf OCH. 7zip hingegen ist mir in der Praxis nur sehr selten begegnet.

 Das native ZIP unter Windows ist ein Fluch. Das Mistding hat bei mir schon mehr versiebt als alles andere von Microsoft, und das will was heißen...

Ich habe oben übrigens Blödsinn erzählt, wie ich vor rund einer Stunde festgestellt hatte.

Das USE Flag "pim" in kde-apps-meta ist maskiert, weil die Abhängigkeiten noch ohne Keyword dastehen. Man muss also tatsächlich "kde-apps/kde-apps-meta -pim" in /etc/portage/profile/package.use.mask eintragen.

Oh du schöne Beta-Tester-Welt...

----------

## Josef.95

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Das USE Flag "pim" in kde-apps-meta ist maskiert, weil die Abhängigkeiten noch ohne Keyword dastehen. Man muss also tatsächlich "kde-apps/kde-apps-meta -pim" in /etc/portage/profile/package.use.mask eintragen.

  Naja, das pim Flag setzt ja nur die kdepim-meta Dep 

```
grep pim? `equery w kde-apps/kde-apps-meta`

        pim? ( $(add_kdeapps_dep kdepim-meta) )
```

 Von daher könnte man auch einfach kde-apps/kdepim-meta mit in @world aufnehmen - hat den gleichen Effekt :)

```
emerge -avn kde-apps/kdepim-meta
```

----------

## musv

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Kurzfassung: MAPI gibts seit Jahren, ist aber, wegen der Komplexität sehr verbuggt, und mit EWS wurde gerade die erste Ressource fertiggestellt.

 

Also die übliche M$-Taktik. Wir machen die Workarounds zum Standard und stellen damit sicher, dass nur wir eine lauffähige Version hinbekommen.

EWS kann Evolution eigentlich ganz gut. Damit hab ich aber Probleme mit dem Adressbuch. Generell kommt mir Evolution wie so 'ne 80%-Lösung vor. Deswegen wollte ich mich mal nach Alternativen umschauen.

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Das native ZIP unter Windows ist ein Fluch. Das Mistding hat bei mir schon mehr versiebt als alles andere von Microsoft, und das will was heißen...

 

Das mag vollkommen korrekt sein. Aber Fakt ist halt, dass eine Zip-Datei in einem vorinstallierten Windows eines frisch gekauften Rechners was anzeigt und (meist) entpackt werden kann. rar und 7z musst du erst nachinstallieren. rar hat sich als Packformat bei den OCH durchgesetzt. 7z hingegen brauch ich höchst selten. 

Sofern ich davon ausgehen kann, dass der Empfänger (oder ich) Linux nutzt, verwende ich gern tar.xz.

----------

## ManfredB

Anderes Problem:

In meiner schon länger bestehenden Gentoo-Installation in Virtualbox

ist media-gfx/uniconvertor installiert.

Gestern habe ich eine neue Installation durchgeführt, doch da

endet media-gfx/uniconvertor ohne Angabe von Gründen vor der make-Phase.

Es steht extra dabei: no error message.

Was mag der Grund sein?

Ergänzung: emerge -av kde-apps/kde-meta - das ist der Ausgangspunkt. Zusammenhang kalzium und ktouch benötigen uniconvertor

Gruß

ManfredLast edited by ManfredB on Tue May 03, 2016 7:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ManfredB

Jetzt bin ich platt: eben mache ich

emerge --sync --quiet

Danach emerge -avuDN world

Und dann emerge -av kde-apps/kde-meta

media-gfx/imagemagick wird UD - will sagen: es wird die vorherige Version installiert.

Möglicherweise war das der Grund, warum uniconvertor nicht wollte.

Jetzt aber ist es installiert.

Problem also gelöst.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Klaus Meier

@ManfredB: Das Problem mit media-gfx/uniconvertor liegt am gestrigen Update von Imagemagick. Damit lässt es sich nicht bauen. Diese Version ist inzwischen maskiert, synce mal neu, dann sollte es klappen.

Edit: Jupp. du hast das Problem selber gefunden, ich hatte schon auf deinen ersten Post geantwortet, bevor ich den zweiten gelesen habe.

Zwei Tipps: Benutze doch bitte die Funktion edit, wenn du zu deinem Text noch etwas hinzufügen möchtest, bevor da schon jemand drauf geantwortet hat. Dann wird es übersichtlicher. Und zum zweiten: Dieses Problem hat nicht mit KDE/Plasma zu tun.Mache dazu besser einen neuen Thread im allgemeinen Forum auf, da passt es besser hin. Personen, die gar kein KDE nutzen, die werden hier eher nicht mitlesen.

----------

## frank9999

Ich wundere mich etwas, warum die Applications 16.04.0 bisher nur im Overlay aber noch nicht im main-tree angelangt sind.

Gibt es noch größere Probleme mit der Version, bzw. wie sind die Erfahrungen von euch mit der neuen Version?

----------

## schmidicom

 *frank9999 wrote:*   

> Ich wundere mich etwas, warum die Applications 16.04.0 bisher nur im Overlay aber noch nicht im main-tree angelangt sind.
> 
> Gibt es noch größere Probleme mit der Version, bzw. wie sind die Erfahrungen von euch mit der neuen Version?

 

Sei froh das inzwischen wenigstens die Version 15.12 vollständig im Main-Tree angekommen ist, bis vor noch nicht allzu langer Zeit gab es auch da ein wildes durcheinander mit bis zu 3 verschiedenen Versionen.

----------

## l3u

Bin ich der einzige, dem der Device-Notifier sagt, ich hätte nicht die Berechtigung, ein Gerät zu mounten, aber wenn ich in Dolphin draufklicke, dann geht's? Und Aushängen auch?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ok, so langsam kann ich mir erklären, warum wir in den letzten Tagen etwas aneinander vorbei geredet haben. Bis vor einiger Zeit funktionierten die Anwendungen ja nur mit dem Overlay. Ohne hatte ich massive Probleme. Nun habe ich es nach dem Hinweis von schmidicom mal ohne overlay probiert und habe folgendes festgestellt: Kdepim ist im Portage immer noch in Slot4, obwohl es im Overlay schon seit langem als Slot 5 vorliegt.

Mit anderen Worten, Version 15.12 der Anwendungen unterscheiden sich, das was jetzt im Portage ist, ist nicht identisch mit dem, was sich bis vor kurzem unter der gleichen Versionsnr. im Overlay befunden hat. Deshalb konnten einige meine Aussagen wohl auch nicht nachvollziehen.

Von daher werde ich das ganze jetzt mal ohne Overlay testen. Kdepim:4 kompiliert gerade, mal sehen, was das jetzt so gibt. Die Blocks von denen ich berichtet habe, treten nur bei Verwendung des Overlays auf. 

Edit: Gesagt tun getan... Neues Spiel, neues Unglück....

Also, USE-Flag pim gesetzt. Und es trat der gleiche Fehler auf, der mich auch schon bei kdepim:5 seit Monaten genervt hat. Aber man bekommt es hin.

Folgendes passiert: Ersten Mail-Acconunt einrichten ist absolut problemlos. Zweiten Mail-Account anlegen, erst mal passiert nichts. Auffällig ist, dass in den Einstellungen der Eintrag für den Papierkorb leer ist. Ich habe da auch erst mal nichts eingetragen, weil einfach nichts geladen wurde. Keine Mails und auch das serverseitige Abonnement nicht. 10 Minuten gewartet. Nichts passiert. Ok, neu starten könnte ja helfen. Was passiert? Kmail wird gestartet und es werden Mails angezeigt, auch für das zweite Konto. Es erscheint aber folgende Meldung: "Could not create collection trash rescourceld: 3". Klickt man in diesem Dialogfeld auf Ok, dann beendet sich Kmail. Man hat also keinerlei Möglichkeit, in die Einstellungen zu gehen und das irgend etwas zu ändern. Das Problem ist aber sehr bekannt, man findet dazu vieles, auch mehrere Bugrports bei KDE.

Die Lösung ist dann folgende: "rm -r .local/share/local-mail/trash/". Danach Kmail neu starten und man hat wieder Zugriff auf alles.

Was mir dabei wirklich auf den Sack geht:

1: Ich habe von ersten Tag an mit Plasma5 Kdepim:4 ohne Probleme genutzt.

2: Ich habe Kdepim:5 als es erschien ohne Probleme genutzt.

3: Irgendwann trat der Fehler auf, ich dachte halt, Kdepim:5 wird ja noch als experimentell bezeichnet. Aber bei Kdepim:4 gleiche Situation.

4: Es gibt dazu mindestens 2 Bugreports, aber die stammen aus einer Zeit, zu der ich Problem gar nicht hatte.

Wer Lust auf Adventures hat, der ist hier genau richtig. In diesem Sinne. Es ist für mich inakzeptabel, wenn bei einem System mit jedem Update neue Bugs hinzukommen. Für jeden Bug der gefixed wird kommt ein neuer.

----------

## schmidicom

Inzwischen sind es nur noch 6 Bugs welche dem Release von Qt 5.6.1 im Weg stehen und darauf müsste dann, ganz im gegensatz zu Qt 5.6.0 eigentlich auch der KDE Plasma 5 wieder laufen.

https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG/fixforversion/15305/?selectedTab=com.atlassian.jira.jira-projects-plugin:version-summary-panel

----------

## Finswimmer

@schmidicom: bei mir will nun QT 5.6.0 installiert werden, sollte ich das daher lieber lassen?

(abgesehen davon, dass es aktuell QT-interne Blocks gibt und ich die nicht per Hand lösen mag...)

----------

## Hilefoks

Das offizielle Qt 5.6.0 beinhaltet zwar einen Bug, wodurch Plasma (kded und kiod) unbenutzbar werden, aber Gentoo behebt das Problem durch einen entsprechenden Patch (dev-qt/qtdbus/files/qtdbus-5.6.0-deadlock.patch).

Bei mir jedenfalls läuft Plasma gut und sauber mit Qt 5.6.0.

----------

## schmidicom

Diese Deadlock-Sache war nur ein schwerwiegender Bug (diese Beschreibung kommt von Qt-Team selbst) welcher in Version 5.6.0 steckt und sich negativ auf alles auswirkt was Qt benutzt. Ich für meinen Teil werde Qt erst aktualisieren wenn Version 5.6.1 draußen ist, eine unfertige Beta reicht mir vollkommen (damit ist der KDE Plasma gemeint) da brauche ich keine zweite.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Keine Ahnung, was für einen Stress ihr euch jetzt wegen Qt 5.6 macht. Es ist doch irgendwann mal im portage aufgetaucht. Und dann habe ich es mir installiert. Also damals, als ich KDE5 noch genutzt habe. Und es hat bei mir nicht ein einziges zusätzliches Problem gebracht.

Wen ich da so lese: Ich mache da kein Update, bis dies und jenes geschieht.

Wer KDE5 nutzt, der muss schon sehr leidensfähig sein. Keine Ahnung, warum man dann auf einmal Angst vor einem Update von Qt hat.

----------

## Finswimmer

```
$emerge =dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.0 -1 --verbose-conflicts --backtrack=30

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo [5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo] USE="icu -debug -systemd {-test}" 45.662 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 45.662 KiB

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-qt/qtcore:5

  (dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.0 (Argument)

  (dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1 required by (dev-qt/qtscript-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                     

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1 required by (dev-qt/qtimageformats-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                           

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1 required by (dev-qt/qtxml-5.5.1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                               

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1 required by (dev-qt/qttest-5.5.1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1[icu] required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                          

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1 required by (dev-qt/qtsql-5.5.1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                               

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1 required by (dev-qt/qtsvg-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                  

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1 required by (dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                      

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1 required by (dev-qt/qtdbus-5.5.1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1 required by (dev-qt/qtopengl-5.5.1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                  

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1 required by (dev-qt/qdbusviewer-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                        

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1 required by (dev-qt/linguist-tools-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                           

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1 required by (dev-qt/designer-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                     

    >=dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1:5/5= required by (kde-plasma/kwin-5.6.4:5/5::gentoo, installed)

                         ^^^^^                                                                                               

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1 required by (dev-qt/qtmultimedia-5.5.1-r2:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                         

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1 required by (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.5.1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                   

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1 required by (dev-qt/qtquickcontrols-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                            

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1 required by (dev-qt/qtprintsupport-5.5.1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                        

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1 required by (dev-qt/qtgraphicaleffects-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                               

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1 required by (dev-qt/qtquick1-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                     

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1 required by (dev-qt/qdbus-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                  

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1 required by (dev-qt/qtx11extras-5.5.1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                     

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1 required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                          

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1 required by (dev-qt/qtpaths-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                    

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1 required by (dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                          

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1 required by (dev-qt/qtgui-5.5.1-r1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                  

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.1 required by (dev-qt/qtconcurrent-5.5.1:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                      

```

Ich verstehe das nicht, wo ist da denn der Block?

----------

## py-ro

Die Qt Komponenten müssen alle die selbe Version haben, Qt ist Upstream nicht gedacht gesplittet zu werden.

Am einfachsten in package.accept_keywords

```
dev-qt/*:5
```

Und dann normal updaten.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Die Qt Komponenten müssen alle die selbe Version haben, Qt ist Upstream nicht gedacht gesplittet zu werden.
> 
> Am einfachsten in package.accept_keywords
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Also war einfach irgendwo die Version 5.6 nicht freigeschaltet?

Nun klappt es!

Vielen Danke  :Smile: 

----------

## schmidicom

Weiß eigentlich einer warum die 5te Generation der PIM-Programme noch nicht im offiziellen Tree angekommen sind?

----------

## Josef.95

```
# emerge -av =kdepim-16.04.2:5

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=kdepim-16.04.2:5" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-apps/kdepim-16.04.2::kde (masked by: package.mask)

/var/repositories/layman/kde/profiles/package.mask/kdepim-16.04.2:

# KDE PIM 16.04.2 mask

# Not ready for production yet.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

 --> Not ready for production yet.

Hab ein wenig Geduld, oder teste und reporte gefundene Bugs :)

----------

## schmidicom

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> --> Not ready for production yet.

 

Der KDE Plasma war auch lange Zeit alles andere als "ready for production" und trotzdem ist er sehr früh im Tree angekommen, zuerst hardmaskiert dann als testing.

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen!

Zum ersten Mal nach langer Zeit habe ich den Versuch gestartet, gentoo-stable und gentoo-unstable

(beide mit plasma) auf HD zu installieren.

Dazu muß ich anmerken, daß ich vor einer Woche eine neue 4 TB Festplatte eingebaut habe. Die alte ging nicht mehr.

Mit der stable-Version gibt es keinerlei Probleme.

Doch mit der unstable-Version sieht es ein wenig anders aus.

Die Schritte, um den nvidia-Treiber korrekt zu konfigurieren, habe ich genauso wie bei der stable-Version durchgeführt.

Doch nun kommts:

/etc/init.d/xdm start

Der Login-Screen erscheint, ich logge mich ein.

Es erscheint die Seite mit dem K in der Mitte und darunter die Zeile mit der Fortschrittsanzeige.

Dann taucht schließlich die Hintergrundseite vom plasma-Desktop auf.

Doch es fällt sofort auf, daß da irgendetwas nicht stimmt:

1. Der Mauszeiger verwandelt sich in ein winziges Pfeilchen/Dreieck.

2. Bei Rechtsklick mit der Maus erscheint kein Menu

3. Das Paneel am Fuß des Monitors fehlt ganz.

Als wäre die Seite eingefroren.

Nun frage ich mich: warum habe ich bei der stable-Version kein Problem mit dem Desktop,

bei der unstable-Version aber diesen merkwürdigen "Zustand"?

Hier findet ihr die beiden log-Dateien: Xorg.0.log und sddm.log als txt-Dateien,

um eventuelle Fehler ausfindig zu machen:

http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/22351/neuinstallation-aber-nach-login-leere-seite.html

Danke im voraus für Hinweise oder Hilfe.

Gruß

Manfred

Das Problem hat sich inzwischen erledigt: es waren dbus und consolekit, die in den runlevel deafult gehören und das Paket acpi.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## schmidicom

Der neuste Bug (seit KDE Plasma 5.9.x) von dem man eigentlich meinen könnte das es auch einem Entwickler auffällt:

Wenn ich mit der Maus von einem aktiven Programmfenster auf die Taskleiste fahre und dort etwas anklicken möchte landet der Klick oft irgendwo anders (meist dort wo ich zuletzt mal was angeklickt habe).

Das sind genau die Art von Fehler welche mir persönlich einfach auf den Piss gehen...

----------

## Josef.95

@schmidicom,

hm, lässt sich hier so nicht reproduzieren.

Kamen mit dem Upgrade auf 5.9 eventuell noch andere Updates (zb, Grafik-Treiber,  evdev auf libinput-Treiber wechsel) oder ähnliches mit hinzu?

Gibt es irgend was hilfreiches in den Logs?

----------

## misterjack

wie bei Josef.95, funktioniert alles so wie 's soll.

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> das es auch einem Entwickler auffällt

 

Der wird wohl das Problem auch nicht haben.

----------

## schmidicom

Seit dem Update auf KDE Plasma 5.9.2 ist es auch bei mir nicht mehr passiert.

----------

